# Will Smith assaults Chris Rock at Oscars



## BackAgain

Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.

Will Smith is kind of


----------



## JGalt

Purse fight!


----------



## BackAgain

And then, he actually won an Oscar on the same night.

He’s truly off.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

The Academy Awards Show is not about great movies or actors.
It is about dumb left wing hate.
It's worthless, predicable and boring.
Thank God for TV remotes.


----------



## JGalt




----------



## BackAgain

The young woman who starred in CODA, Emelia Jones, didn’t get an Oscar nomination but I think she deserved one. She’s not even there tonight. But I’m watching the stupid show just to see if CODA gets best picture.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I have not watched the Oscar's in years.  Now that they are talentless wokeists I have no interest.


----------



## Mac-7

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of


What is a Jada?


----------



## Zincwarrior

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of


Whoever loses, we win!


----------



## BackAgain

Mac-7 said:


> What is a Jada?


Will Smith’s wife.  Well, sort of wife.


----------



## BackAgain

Zincwarrior said:


> Whoever loses, we win!


Smith’s speech was self serving, weepy, kind of bizarre and got many in the theater to stand for him.  🙄


----------



## Zincwarrior

BackAgain said:


> Smith’s speech was self serving, weepy, kind of bizarre and got many in the theater to stand for him.  🙄


I will take your word on it. I'd rather let a doberman bite my balls than watch an awards show


----------



## BackAgain

Well, at least CODA won best picture.
And Emelia is there after all.





Eye candy. I find her attractive. (Way too young for an old fart like me, but she’s cute anyway.). In CODA, I was very impressed with her acting, her singing and her fake American accent.  I expect to see her make bigger waves in the flicks in the near future.


----------



## Dekster

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of



Woke Oscars getting skreet.


----------



## Rogue AI

Two tiered justice system in LA on full display. Sad.


----------



## Moonglow

EvilCat Breath said:


> I have not watched the Oscar's in years.  Now that they are talentless wokeists I have no interest.


The last time I watched Bob Hope was MC. I got out of the business in the 1980s.


----------



## excalibur

Mac-7 said:


> What is a Jada?




Similar to a Ketanji.


----------



## excalibur

Will Smith is the most overrated and overpaid actor in history.


----------



## DudleySmith

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Academy Awards Show is not about great movies or actors.
> It is about dumb left wing hate.
> It's worthless, predicable and boring.
> Thank God for TV remotes.



I tuned in for a minute or so twice; both  times it was black racist vermin cracking off dumb shit and rich white people in the audience trying very hard to kiss their asses as pretend they were saying Wise Stuff. lol it was pathetically shallow and stupid, just what you would expect.


----------



## DudleySmith

WTF is 'CODA'? I kept hearing it over an over; was it a movie, or a new venereal disease sweeping LA?


----------



## Mac-7

BackAgain said:


> Will Smith’s wife.  Well, sort of wife.


And she is bald?


excalibur said:


> Ketanji


is that liberish for “ugly?”


----------



## DudleySmith

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of



I liked Chris Rock before he turned into a suck ass. For a while there I thought Al Sharpton would have him assassinated.


----------



## Zincwarrior

BackAgain said:


> Well, at least CODA won best picture.
> And Emelia is there after all.
> 
> View attachment 622217
> Eye candy. I find her attractive. (Way too young for an old fart like me, but she’s cute anyway.). In CODA, I was very impressed with her acting, her singing and her fake American accent.  I expect to s





BackAgain said:


> ee her make bigger waves in the flicks in the near future.



Sorry I missed it..what was CODA?


----------



## Alan Stallion

Guardian News' clip...
Watch the uncensored moment Will Smith smacks Chris Rock on stage at the Oscars, drops F-bomb​
😲


----------



## Rogue AI

The Oscar's will probably get 100x more views for the assault than any award. Between Baldwin and crap like this Hollywood may finally be getting too big for their britches.


----------



## JGalt

So great. We're all fascinated with this cleverly-contrived distraction to take our minds off of how fucked up things really are. There's nothing like a little black on black violence to make the left cheer and applaud.

Let's go Brandon!


----------



## WinterBorn

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of



Yes, it was a fucking joke.    But Jada has alopecia.   She has struggled with hair loss because of it.   Making a joke about someone illness is pretty sad.   Chris Rock crossed a line with a joke, and her husband slapped the shit out of him.   

I don't watch any of the award shows.   But I bet Chris Rock doesn't get asked next year.


----------



## Ghost1776

His wife has Alopecia that’s why he did it.


MSM lying again.


----------



## BackAgain

Mac-7 said:


> And she is bald?
> 
> is that liberish for “ugly?”


Apparently Jada has alopecia so if she isn’t bald, she’s losing her hair. And apparently she is sensitive about it. So, the Chris Rock joke evidently triggered Will.


----------



## Ghost1776




----------



## JGalt

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, it was a fucking joke.    But Jada has alopecia.   She has struggled with hair loss because of it.   Making a joke about someone illness is pretty sad.   Chris Rock crossed a line with a joke, and her husband slapped the shit out of him.
> 
> I don't watch any of the award shows.   But I bet Chris Rock doesn't get asked next year.



The whole thing was staged. Nobody's watching those award shows any more, they had to do something to gin up attention.

Now there are a thousand billion people tweeting on Twitter about it.


----------



## petro

Alan Stallion said:


> Guardian News' clip...
> Watch the uncensored moment Will Smith smacks Chris Rock on stage at the Oscars, drops F-bomb​
> 😲


Apparently Smiths wife has a condition called alopecia areata
which is the reason for the hair loss.
That certainly didn't look like a staged reaction by anyone there.


----------



## WinterBorn

My girlfriend/partner had breast cancer years ago.    The chemo caused her to lose her hair.   If some comedian made a joke about her baldness back then, I would slap the shit out of him too.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ame®icano

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of



Left was crying that Oscars were too white. 

After this "incident", are Oscars black enough now?


----------



## Ghost1776

WinterBorn said:


> My girlfriend/partner had breast cancer years ago.    The chemo caused her to lose her hair.   If some comedian made a joke about her baldness back then, I would slap the shit out of him too.



Women take their hair loss really , really hard. Some show it less than others but women have their how do I put it, women really kind of use their hair as the female identity side of being sexy etc, doesn’t matter how short or long it is.

She needs her hair, if it’s all cut off by choice that’s really a totally different scenario when one knows it will grow back.


----------



## Dekster

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, it was a fucking joke.    But Jada has alopecia.   She has struggled with hair loss because of it.   Making a joke about someone illness is pretty sad.   Chris Rock crossed a line with a joke, and her husband slapped the shit out of him.
> 
> I don't watch any of the award shows.   But I bet Chris Rock doesn't get asked next year.



It would seem more reasonable I suppose if the Smiths didn't have an open marriage with both parties allowed to be cheating on each other.  It is why black twitter is dragging him as a Cuck


----------



## JGalt

basquebromance said:


>



Oscar ratings are so low they're staging black on black crime.


----------



## Ame®icano

Unredacted...


----------



## WinterBorn

Dekster said:


> It would seem more reasonable I suppose if the Smiths didn't have an open marriage with both parties allowed to be cheating on each other.  It is why black twitter is dragging him as a Cuck



I don't care about their sex life.  That is between the two of them.

But if she had cancer and lost her hair because of chemo, would the joke be acceptable?    If she was in a wheelchair and he joked about her not dancing, would it be acceptable?   If he made a joke about Marlee Maitlin's singing voice, would it be acceptable?

There are lines you don't cross.   Will Smith defended his wife.


----------



## WinterBorn

JGalt said:


> Oscar ratings are so low they're staging black on black crime.



I don't believe this was staged.    And the color is irrelevant.   The joke about his wife crossed the line.   Smith responded.


----------



## MisterBeale

_After a long battle with Covid-19, Chris Rock finally succumbed to the illness at tonight's Oscar's.





_


----------



## JGalt

WinterBorn said:


> I don't believe this was staged.    And the color is irrelevant.   The joke about his wife crossed the line.   Smith responded.



They're called "actors." That's what they do for a living.


----------



## Ame®icano

JGalt said:


> Oscar ratings are so low they're staging black on black crime.



As long they claim that LA is MAGA country. 

You know, great comedians wouldn't have let that situation de-escalate. Old Willy boy would've had to lay Norm Macdonald out cold before he'd stop saying G.I Jane after that sperg out.


----------



## WinterBorn

JGalt said:


> They're called "actors." That's what they do for a living.



And as woke or politically correct as the Oscars are, they would not have had the fight be between 2 black men.


----------



## basquebromance

Ayanna Pressley praises Will Smith’s slap, then apparently deletes tweet
					

She tweeted: “Alopecia nation stand up!”




					www.politico.com


----------



## WinterBorn

Ame®icano said:


> As long they claim that LA is MAGA country.
> 
> You know, great comedians wouldn't have let that situation de-escalate. Old Willy boy would've had to lay Norm Macdonald out cold before he'd stop saying G.I Jane after that sperg out.



I doubt Norm McDonald would have made jokes about someone illness in the first place.    Would he have joked about someone being bald due to chemo?


----------



## Persuader

Diversity Shitshow......so pathetic.....this is just another example of what Americas has degenerated into.


----------



## Ame®icano

WinterBorn said:


> I doubt Norm McDonald would have made jokes about someone illness in the first place.    Would he have joked about someone being bald due to chemo?



What if joke was genuine and if Chris Rock didn't know that Jada has alopecia? I didn't know, and when he said it I thought it was GI Jane joke.

On the other hand. Norm would probably do something like...

Who's name am I supposed to keep out of my mouth?
J-Jane??
You mean G.I Jane?
Oh so I'm not supposed to say G.I Jane?
OK I WON'T say G.I Jane anymore
....
But it just has such a nice ring to it.... "G.I Jane"


----------



## BackAgain

MisterBeale said:


> _After a long battle with Covid-19, Chris Rock finally succumbed to the illness at tonight's Oscar's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


That post was just flat out evil!

Needless to say, I laughed.

Joking aside for one moment (just one moment), I feel bad more for Rock than for Smith. He should have returned the slap with a punch to the nose of Smith.  Not kidding.


----------



## Rogue AI

Whatever the case, it does not excuse physical assault. With no accountability attached this just makes violence acceptable. Great role models these Hollywood assholes are.


----------



## WinterBorn

Rogue AI said:


> Whatever the case, it does not excuse physical assault. With no accountability attached this just makes violence acceptable. Great role models these Hollywood assholes are.



On the one hand, if anyone looks to Hollywood for role models they shouldn't expect much.

On the other hand, a husband slapping the shit out of someone insulting his wife because of her disease is not as bad as some role models.


----------



## MisterBeale

Geese. . . if this is what the elites are resorting to, rigging the Oscars to, in order to get the ratings. . . . 

I want them to get Chappelle to host the Oscars next.

I double dog dare them.





Fuck around and get your teeth knocked out.


----------



## Vastator

WinterBorn said:


> I don't care about their sex life.  That is between the two of them.
> 
> But if she had cancer and lost her hair because of chemo, would the joke be acceptable?    If she was in a wheelchair and he joked about her not dancing, would it be acceptable?   If he made a joke about Marlee Maitlin's singing voice, would it be acceptable?
> 
> There are lines you don't cross.   Will Smith defended his wife.


Defended. Didn’t much look like she was in any danger.


----------



## WinterBorn

Ame®icano said:


> What if joke was genuine and if Chris Rock didn't know that Jada has alopecia? I didn't know, and when he said it I thought it was GI Jane joke.



From what I have read, she has been very open about it and there has been a fair amount of publicity on it.


----------



## Persuader

Rogue AI said:


> Whatever the case, it does not excuse physical assault. With no accountability attached this just makes violence acceptable. Great role models these Hollywood assholes are.


But smith says he is a vessel of love....takes a great actor to  be able to shed tears at the drop of a hat.


----------



## WinterBorn

Vastator said:


> Defended. Didn’t much look like she was in any danger.



As I said before, my girlfriend had chemo some years ago, for breast cancer.   If a comedian had made jokes about her bald head back then, I would have slapped the shit out of him.


----------



## Vastator

WinterBorn said:


> As I said before, my girlfriend had chemo some years ago, for breast cancer.   If a comedian had made jokes about her bald head back then, I would have slapped the shit out of him.


And you’d have likely suffered the consequences. However if you’re a Hollywood actor…


----------



## MisterBeale

WinterBorn said:


> On the one hand, if anyone looks to Hollywood for role models they shouldn't expect much.
> 
> On the other hand, a husband slapping the shit out of someone insulting his wife because of her disease is not as bad as some role models.


meh.

That is, if we assume that the whole thing wasn't staged spectacle for ratings.  These folks make movies for a living.  The nation and world have long forgotten about the Oscars.




With tinsel town, I never know what truth is, and what is fiction.  And frankly?  I'm not sure if they do either.

I imagine that is why their divorce rate is probably higher than the rest of the nation. . . who knows what is reality, and what is an act?


----------



## Ame®icano

WinterBorn said:


> From what I have read, she has been very open about it and there has been a fair amount of publicity on it.



Am I supposed to know about it because she's open about it? She's been open about he open marriage too, and to be honest, I don't really care. They're all pretty much all attention whores.


----------



## WinterBorn

Vastator said:


> And you’d have likely suffered the consequences. However if you’re a Hollywood actor…



I would have been fine with that.

But saying "it was a joke" doesn't cover all sins.


----------



## Ame®icano

WinterBorn said:


> As I said before, my girlfriend had chemo some years ago, for breast cancer.   If a comedian had made jokes about her bald head back then, I would have slapped the shit out of him.



I wouldn't blame you. 

However, most of the times, jokes are just jokes, and not insults.


----------



## WinterBorn

Ame®icano said:


> Am I supposed to know about it because she's open about it? She's been open about he open marriage too, and to be honest, I don't really care. They're all pretty much all attention whores.



If Chris Rock didn't know, I bet  he does now.


----------



## Quasar44

JGalt said:


> Purse fight!


It’s all  political 
The best was when Ricky Gerbo ( spelling)
Was host and trashed them all


----------



## WinterBorn

Ame®icano said:


> I wouldn't blame you.
> 
> However, most of the times, jokes are just jokes, and not insults.



If you know it is a medical condition and you know they are sensitive about it, then making jokes on national tv is simply cruel.


----------



## Quasar44

That one emo bitch actor went shirtless 

What  degenerate


----------



## Vastator

WinterBorn said:


> I would have been fine with that.
> 
> But saying "it was a joke" doesn't cover all sins.


Nor will “white knighting” cover one from criminal charges, or getting shot.


----------



## Ame®icano

WinterBorn said:


> If you know it is a medical condition and you know they are sensitive about it, then making jokes on national tv is simply cruel.



I have no clue IF he knew or not. 

Oscars were unwatchable for me for decade or more. I just watched the clip because I've seen the thread on this. 

I wasn't disappointed... when they go low, you go even lower. 

And "keep my wife's name out of your fing mouth", twice, on national TV, is high style as well.


----------



## WinterBorn

Vastator said:


> Nor will “white knighting” cover one from criminal charges, or getting shot.



I have no problem with Will Smith facing charges.   Just like I would have no problem facing charges if I was defending the woman I love.


----------



## MisterBeale

WinterBorn said:


> If you know it is a medical condition and you know they are sensitive about it, then making jokes on national tv is simply cruel.


I only became aware of it a few years ago. 

I am really quite surprised at how prevalent it is among black women in the American community.  My favorite politician, Cynthia McKinney, I believe suffers from it.

I did some research, and I believe, between 4-5% of middle aged or older black women get this condition, about 1 and half percent to two percent of Hispanic women, and a percent of white women get it.

For some reason, Asian women don't really get it.  They have less than a percent of their population that suffer from it.

Men everywhere?


----------



## Vastator

WinterBorn said:


> I have no problem with Will Smith facing charges.   Just like I would have no problem facing charges if I was defending the woman I love.


Again… You’re misusing the word. There was no “defending” going on. There was a joke. And an assault.


----------



## Ame®icano

Vastator said:


> Again… You’re misusing the word. There was no “defending” going on. There was a joke. And an assault.



First, it's Oscars, it's supposed to be "high class". 

They hire comedian to do jokes, right? And everyone attending is a fair game.

The thing I don't get is... Will is OK with another man fucking his wife, but jokes are where you cross the line?


----------



## Vastator

Ame®icano said:


> First, it's Oscars, it's supposed to be "high class".
> 
> They hire comedian to do jokes, right? And everyone attending is a fair game.
> 
> The thing I don't get is... Will is OK with another man fucking his wife, but jokes are where you cross the line?


From what I saw he even laughed at the joke. So he knew it was a joke, and not a dig. Then after the camera pans away Smith comes up and slapped Rock. So one can only assume something she said, or did motivated Smith to assault Rock.


----------



## MisterBeale

Or the whole thing was staged.

Again, like I wrote. in the black community, this is a reasonably common condition.

The very first female millionaire, is rumored to have made her million, BECAUSE of this condition.  It isn't really, that big of a deal.

Most folks in the black community know this. . . .

Madam CJ Walker – Entrepreneur​








						Madam CJ Walker – Entrepreneur - The Heroine Collective
					

Madam CJ Walker was the first African American woman to become a self-made millionaire through developing revolutionary hair care products for black people. In addition to her business, Walker was tireless activist and philanthropist for the African American community in America. Walker was born...




					www.theheroinecollective.com
				



". . During the 1890s, she suffered from alopecia and began to experiment with different treatments, including those by Annie Malone, another pioneering black entrepreneur. Hair loss was a common ailment among black women at the time, due to scalp diseases and products which damaged hair – not to mention stress and poor diet.  . . . "


----------



## strollingbones

does anyone really care?


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale

Ame®icano said:


> First, it's Oscars, it's supposed to be "high class".
> 
> They hire comedian to do jokes, right? And everyone attending is a fair game.
> 
> The thing I don't get is... Will is OK with another man fucking his wife, but jokes are where you cross the line?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Mac-7 said:


> What is a Jada?


Poster Child for not using drugs especially while pregnant.


----------



## theHawk

What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.



Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?


----------



## SweetSue92

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263



I could not believe this when I saw it come over Twitter--had to check to make sure it was real and not some act or something. What a joke. No wonder our kids act the way they do with "examples" like this.


----------



## theHawk

I didn’t really get the joke at first, but apparently it was aimed at Jada being bald.

Found this story from a while back, about how stunning and brave Jada is for “accepting her baldness”.









						Jada Pinkett Smith Can't Help But Laugh at the Line That Showed Up on Her Shaved Head
					

The Red Table Talk host insists on being "friends" with her alopecia.




					www.allure.com
				




If she was so proud and accepting of it, why did she get so offended?

You’ll notice in the video Will actually laughs at the joke, then it cuts to Jada, and she is pissed.  Next thing you know Will is on stage to assault Chris.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Can anyone explain to a non American what happened there?


----------



## SweetSue92

theHawk said:


> I didn’t really get the joke at first, but apparently it was aimed at Jada being bald.
> 
> Found this story from a while back, about how stunning and brave Jada is for “accepting her baldness”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith Can't Help But Laugh at the Line That Showed Up on Her Shaved Head
> 
> 
> The Red Table Talk host insists on being "friends" with her alopecia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allure.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was so proud and accepting of it, why did she get so offended?
> 
> You’ll notice in the video Will actually laughs at the joke, then it cuts to Jada, and she is pissed.  Next thing you know Will is on stage to assault Chris.



The joke was bad and low. Alopecia is a medical condition, not something you can help. THAT SAID. Will Smith should have just heckled Rock from the seats verbally IMO, like "Leave her hair alone jerk", not gone up and assaulted him.


----------



## theHawk

AlexanderPK said:


> Can anyone explain to a non American what happened there?



Multi millionaire black movie star, Will Smith, had a ghetto moment.  

I’m not a critical race theorist, but I’m sure there is an excuse for it.  African Americans are not able to suppress “heated moments” because of 300 years of slavery, or something.


----------



## theHawk




----------



## Paul Essien

theHawk said:


> Multi millionaire black movie star, Will Smith, had a ghetto moment.
> 
> I’m not a critical race theorist, but I’m sure there is an excuse for it.  African Americans are not able to suppress “heated moments” because of 300 years of slavery, or something.


So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you. 

Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you

Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


----------



## basquebromance

"Stop thinking about the damn wall! There is no wall. There are only bricks, your job is to lay this brick perfectly. Then Move on to the next brick then lay the brick perfectly, then the next one. Don't be worrying about no wall. Your only concern is one brick." - Will Smith's dad teaching young Will how to build a wall...what a looney ass dad! lol


----------



## DudleySmith

Ame®icano said:


> Left was crying that Oscars were too white.
> 
> After this "incident", are Oscars black enough now?



Next year there will be a drive-by and a shoot out in the audience by 12 year olds.


----------



## Snouter

No offense to Down Syndrome victims, but to be honest Will Smith always had a mongoloid look.  Small eyes, far apart.  Probably one of the least talented performers in the pedo-homo-anti-White industry of Hollywood.


----------



## basquebromance

"the secret to my success is as boring as it is uncompromising. movie sales dropping? get up, lay another brick! marriage disintegrating? lay another brick. no matter what you're going through, there's always another brick right in front of you waiting to be laid. the only question is are you gonna get up and lay it?" - Will Smith


----------



## Mac-7

WinterBorn said:


> My girlfriend/partner had breast cancer years ago.    The chemo caused her to lose her hair.   If some comedian made a joke about her baldness back then, I would slap the shit out of him too.


I agree

the joke deserved a punch in the nose


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

“What you have come to understand as ‘Will Smith,’ the alien annihilating M.C., the bigger-than-life movie star, is largely a construction—a carefully crafted and honed character—designed to protect myself...to hide the coward” - Will Smith

“The North Philly streets had a way of hardening you. You either crystallized into a mean motherfucker, or the hood broke you.” - Will Smith









						‘To hide the coward’: how Will Smith’s personal history may explain his Oscars violence
					

The actor, who hit Chris Rock at the Oscars for joking about his wife, has written publicly about his need to compensate for a childhood marred by domestic violence




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Introducing the Real Will Smith
					

For decades, he worked tirelessly to make himself the biggest movie star on the planet. Then he hit his “fuck-it 50s” and everything changed. Now, as he prepares a raw new memoir and a pair of films tackling racial themes, Will Smith is ready to speak his truth.




					www.gq.com


----------



## DudleySmith

Quasar44 said:


> It’s all  political
> The best was when Ricky Gerbo ( spelling)
> Was host and trashed them all



I wou;d have watched that one more if I had known about it; I heard some of his commentary afterwards and some of it was spot on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Those type shows are losing viewership no one cares so they must create drama.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Those type of shows are losing viewership no one cares so they must create drama


----------



## Cellblock2429

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


/——-/ Nothing in Hollyweird happens by accident. Everything is scripted for maximum exposure. Just a publicity stunt where everyone played their part.


----------



## Snouter

Viewership is irrelevant, the pedo-homo-anti-White industry in Hollywood have unlimited money, when they are not making ridiculous, non-sense movies about Jews in WWII, they make movies celebrating Blacks emerging from the non-existent oppression of Whitey, and grotesque "beauty" of "Black power."  This savagery makes Blacks look like what they are in reality when not wearing the White man's suit and tie..


----------



## Mindful

The Oscars had got so boring.

A stunt?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## DudleySmith

Snouter said:


> No offense to Down Syndrome victims, but to be honest Will Smith always had a mongoloid look.  Small eyes, far apart.  Probably one of the least talented performers in the pedo-homo-anti-White industry of Hollywood.



His kids are into doper cults and he donates bucks to con artists like Obama and Scientologists, so its clear he has the IQ of a tree stump and has passed that onto his kids. Definitely not Dynasty building potential. lol


----------



## basquebromance

The constant fear during my childhood honed my sensitivity to every detail in my environment. 

I developed a razor sharp intuition, and ability to attune to every emotion around me. I learned to sense anger, predict joy, and understand sadness on far deeper levels.

my father tormented me, but also the greatest man i've ever known. he was an alcoholic, but also sober at every movie premiere of mine. he had my back, and never abandoned me

- Will Smith


----------



## WinterBorn

Vastator said:


> Again… You’re misusing the word. There was no “defending” going on. There was a joke. And an assault.



He was defending his wife from that hurt deeply.    Again, if someone was in a wheelchair and comedian made a joke about them not dancing, it would be the same thing.


----------



## Mindful

Bring back Ricky Gervais?


----------



## WinterBorn

MisterBeale said:


> I only became aware of it a few years ago.
> 
> I am really quite surprised at how prevalent it is among black women in the American community.  My favorite politician, Cynthia McKinney, I believe suffers from it.
> 
> I did some research, and I believe, between 4-5% of middle aged or older black women get this condition, about 1 and half percent to two percent of Hispanic women, and a percent of white women get it.
> 
> For some reason, Asian women don't really get it.  They have less than a percent of their population that suffer from it.
> 
> Men everywhere?



Cynthia McKinney is your favorite politician?   That is scary.


----------



## basquebromance

i wonder what Will would've done if Whoopi Goldberg had hosted


----------



## Peace

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, it was a fucking joke.    But Jada has alopecia.   She has struggled with hair loss because of it.   Making a joke about someone illness is pretty sad.   Chris Rock crossed a line with a joke, and her husband slapped the shit out of him.
> 
> I don't watch any of the award shows.   But I bet Chris Rock doesn't get asked next year.


I am not a fan of Will Smith but he was nice with what he did to Rock because Chris should have had his head kicked in for verbally assaulting another man wife even if it was in a tasteless joke.

Rock has always been a punk and someone finally slapped him for being the pathetic piece of trash he is…


----------



## JoeMoma

Trying to up the viewership of the Oscars I see.  Maybe The Rock should host next year.


----------



## Muhammed

Chris Rock is looking younger. He must have quit doing hard drugs.


----------



## MisterBeale

WinterBorn said:


> Cynthia McKinney is your favorite politician?   That is scary.


Well, one of them.

When ever the consortium, the government and media rig the establishment against representative, you can generally be assured they are doing something correct.

If you think that is scary?  You probably have a distorted POV and false information.

Not a lot of representatives go out and get the Phd. in governance now, do they?


----------



## Vastator

WinterBorn said:


> He was defending his wife from that hurt deeply.    Again, if someone was in a wheelchair and comedian made a joke about them not dancing, it would be the same thing.


While you clearly believe such an act is virtuous, or noble; then why obfuscate the terms of the reaction? Why disingenuously insist on couching in terms of defending, instead of just saying outright. That you would assault the person? Because that is in fact, what that would be. Does speaking it plain tarnish the white knights armor? I’m still trying to figure exactly what is supposed to be being defended here.


----------



## gtopa1

AlexanderPK said:


> Can anyone explain to a non American what happened there?


Black African American slapped a Black Jamaican comic. because Will's a victim and not an affirmative action token Black.....I think.....so now Will can pretend to be tough on the movie set.

Greg


----------



## MisterBeale

Vastator said:


> While you clearly believe such an act is virtuous, or noble; then why obfuscate the terms of the reaction? Why disingenuously insist on couching in terms of defending, instead of just saying outright. That you would assault the person? Because that is in fact, what that would be. Does speaking it plain tarnish the white knights armor? I’m still trying to figure exactly what is supposed to be being defended here.


Perhaps he believes that the Muslims were justified in that Charlie Hebdo debacle? 

I don't know when we became a culture that justifies violence over free speech?


----------



## MisterBeale

Bruce_Almighty said:


> I am not a fan of Will Smith but he was nice with what he did to Rock because Chris should have had his head kicked in for verbally assaulting another man wife even if it was in a tasteless joke.
> 
> Rock has always been a punk and someone finally slapped him for being the pathetic piece of trash he is…


Ahhhh. . .  

So you too huh?

Free speech is dying in America.  


Was the joke in poor taste?  Sure.  Nothing warrants turning the nation into a fascist police state zone, where folks go around whacking each other like Nazis if they don't approve of speech they don't like.

Where the hell does that end? . . especially in a nation where open carry is allowed.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing. 

Typical.


----------



## MisterBeale

theHawk said:


> Multi millionaire black movie star, Will Smith, had a ghetto moment.
> 
> I’m not a critical race theorist, but I’m sure there is an excuse for it.  African Americans are not able to suppress “heated moments” because of 300 years of slavery, or something.


Actually. . . Chris Rock does a bit on this too.


----------



## MisterBeale

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


Civilized people don't "defend," their wife's honor like this.

Especially in a nation where everyone is armed.


----------



## MisterBeale

gtopa1 said:


> Black African American slapped a Black Jamaican comic. because Will's a victim and not an affirmative action token Black.....I think.....so now Will can pretend to be tough on the movie set.
> 
> Greg


I told you already, neither one of them are Jamaican.


----------



## MisterBeale

Personally?  If I were Jada, I would want him smacked for the joke at her expense in 2016, far more than this years joke.  Minute mark three.


----------



## maybelooking

What a completely hen pecked PUSSY.  He was LAUGHING at the joke.  But ole baldy got upset so he had to change his tune and make an ass of himself.

Man what a clown.


----------



## Theowl32

maybelooking said:


> What a completely hen pecked PUSSY.  He was LAUGHING at the joke.  But ole baldy got upset so he had to change his tune and make an ass of himself.
> 
> Man what a clown.


Exactly. He laughed and then the idiot gets a look from his marxist wife. Then AAALLLL of a sudden he is all offended. 

Went from laughing at the joke, to not laughing at the joke.....


----------



## Mindful

Woke Hollywood sure has the most warped priorities.

For the first 147 minutes of the most effed up Oscars ceremony in history, the fast dwindling millions of viewers were treated to a smorgasbord of preaching about politically correct causes and take downs of everything the left so despise about America today.
Predictably, Florida's Parental Rights in Education Bill, toxic masculinity, the evil of so-called 'unbearable white women' dubbed Karen's calling the cops on black women, and white people trying to understand 'black Twitter' were all deemed issues worthy of disdain from right on presenters Wanda Sykes, Amy Schumer and Regina Hall.

Just imagine the reaction if it had been a white actor who attacked Rock. I don't believe Hollywood stars would be lining up to defend Smith on the red carpet at Oscar after parties, as they have been today.









						Will Smith Oscars: Hollywood hypocrites have most warped priorities
					

Will Smith slapped Chris Rock in the face for making a joke about Jada Pinkett Smith starring in GI Jane 2 and any sense of what's right seemed to go out the window, writes DAN WOOTTON.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Death Angel

theHawk said:


> Multi millionaire black movie star, Will Smith, had a ghetto moment.
> 
> I’m not a critical race theorist, but I’m sure there is an excuse for it.  African Americans are not able to suppress “heated moments” because of 300 years of slavery, or something.


He did turn black all of a sudden. He's even got the accent down, but especially the anger.

Chris Rock is great. Will Smith should have been arrested


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mindful said:


> Bring back Ricky Gervais?


Beat me to it!


----------



## maybelooking

Death Angel said:


> He did turn black all of a sudden. He's even got the accent down, but especially the anger.
> 
> Chris Rock is great. Will Smith should have been arrested


Its amazing isn't it.  You can put on a tux,  walk the red carpet,  hob knob with all the big wigs,  eat at the fanciest restaurants,  but eventually the thug in you has no choice but to come out.

Bravo!!!!!!


----------



## Death Angel

maybelooking said:


> Its amazing isn't it.  You can put on a tux,  walk the red carpet,  hob knob with all the big wigs,  eat at the fanciest restaurants,  but eventually the thug in you has no choice but to come out.
> 
> Bravo!!!!!!


People were laughing right up to the moment. They thought it was staged.


----------



## Theowl32

Negro privilege again? A negro can punch a negro without fear of being arrested for the assault which is a 2nd degree misdemeanor in most states. In California I am sure blacks are allowed to do anything now. Where more highly developed are held to higher standards. 

2 + 2 = 4 still.


----------



## j-mac

Take the Oscar’s out of it for a moment…Just two guys at a party, and one makes a joke about your wife’s appearance….Unacceptable regardless of their politics.


----------



## Theowl32

Also, will Smith has got nothing on his punch. I mean nothing.

I think English dandys hit harder with fluffy sweaters than will Smith punches.


----------



## Godboy

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Nothing in Hollyweird happens by accident. Everything is scripted for maximum exposure. Just a publicity stunt where everyone played their part.


Im not sure why you would think that is scripted.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Nothing in Hollyweird happens by accident. Everything is scripted for maximum exposure. Just a publicity stunt where everyone played their part.


Why would Smith *slap* him, if it wasn't just a stunt? If Smith was being a bona fide manly-man, he'd have punched his fucking lights out.


----------



## Godboy

AlexanderPK said:


> Can anyone explain to a non American what happened there?


His wife is losing her hair so she shaves it bald now. GI Jane is a movie where Demi Moore famously shaved her head. Its a shaved head joke.


----------



## Jets

Did Vince McMahon sponsor the Academy Awards and not tell anyone…


----------



## j-mac

Godboy said:


> His wife is losing her hair so she shaves it bald now. GI Jane is a movie where Demi Moore famously shaved her head. Its a shaved head joke.


So, you’re at a party and someone makes a joke about your wife’s weight…You just laugh?


----------



## Theowl32

Oh, and I seem to recall some guy named August. That marxist jada Smith was having sex with him and cheated on her tough Will. Don't think he slapped him with that weak cross. Ahhh, but Chris rock telling a joke that he laughed at and then all of sudden was really really mad only after his cheating looked at him.....

Such weak sauce.


----------



## maybelooking

j-mac said:


> Take the Oscar’s out of it for a moment…Just two guys at a party, and one makes a joke about your wife’s appearance….Unacceptable regardless of their politics.


True.

But I wouldn't laugh at the joke first and THEN get pissed because my wife told me I should.


----------



## MisterBeale

Mindful said:


> Bring back Ricky Gervais?


He never hosted the Oscars, so there is nothing to bring back.


----------



## HaShev




----------



## JoeMoma

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


With violence!


----------



## JoeMoma

j-mac said:


> Take the Oscar’s out of it for a moment…Just two guys at a party, and one makes a joke about your wife’s appearance….Unacceptable regardless of their politics.


Unacceptable,  but do you have to bitch slap the dude after your wife catches you laughing at the joke.


----------



## Mindful

MisterBeale said:


> He never hosted the Oscars, so there is nothing to bring back.



Yes dear.

I understand, he’s British.


----------



## Godboy

j-mac said:


> So, you’re at a party and someone makes a joke about your wife’s weight…You just laugh?


Did you not watch the video? What would be the point of faking that? All it did was make everyone in the room feel super  uncomfortable and Will swore twice on live tv. He had to make the acceptence speach about his win, an apology instead.


----------



## AlexanderPK

To be honest, with what's going on in your movie industry, in that Oscar bullshit and in your so called culture if it were up to me I would tie all these culture people in a bunch and drowned them in an ocean or maybe threw them in a volcano's mouth.


----------



## j-mac

maybelooking said:


> True.
> 
> But I wouldn't laugh at the joke first and THEN get pissed because my wife told me I should.


people react differently….Hard to say really.


----------



## surada

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


You are missing the point.


----------



## MisterBeale

j-mac said:


> Take the Oscar’s out of it for a moment…Just two guys at a party, and one makes a joke about your wife’s appearance….Unacceptable regardless of their politics.


While I do agree with this, you a making an apples to oranges comparison here, is also why there is a different standard in court for when you sue someone for libel or defamation. 

If I write or start saying terrible shit about my neighbor, he can sue me.  If I do it about Donald Trump?  Well, he has to lump it.  There is a difference.

If someone is a public figure, they should be used to and accustomed to, and be tolerant of, free speech about them, no matter if they are men, women, children, whomever.

And we all know, Chris Rock is a professional comic, making jokes, and roasting folks is his trade.  Was the joke in poor taste?  Sure, probably.  But it wasn't about some nobody, it was about someone famous, so thus?  Fair game.

All of these individuals have more wealth and security in a year or two, than many Americans will see in a lifetime, they can afford to have a bruised ego and a bit of a hurt feeling here and there.

We live in a civilized society, and thus, they are role models for OUR children, and are expected to model behavior for the larger society removed from them.  They are in the public space, broadcasting their behavior to millions. . . they ARE the propagandists and models for all.  IOW?  YOU CAN'T take the Oscars out of it, THAT is the point of all of this, they are famous.

Free speech is a value we have agreed to in a liberal democracy, and you don't go off half cocked anytime you feel your honor has been trampled, or you feel you have been disrespected.  . . because another value we have agreed to in this nation?

. .. . . is the right to bear arms.


----------



## Dekster

WinterBorn said:


> I don't care about their sex life.  That is between the two of them.
> 
> But if she had cancer and lost her hair because of chemo, would the joke be acceptable?    If she was in a wheelchair and he joked about her not dancing, would it be acceptable?   If he made a joke about Marlee Maitlin's singing voice, would it be acceptable?
> 
> There are lines you don't cross.   Will Smith defended his wife.



Will Smith laughed at the joke and she got pissed.  That is not defending his wife.  It is theatrics, like their "marriage".


----------



## surada

AlexanderPK said:


> To be honest, with what's going on in your movie industry, in that Oscar bullshit and in your so called culture if it were up to me I would tie all these culture people in a bunch and drowned them in an ocean or maybe threw them in a volcano's mouth.


It's not just the movie business. We have an epidemic of mental illness.                     Michael Flynn claims Covid was invented by Soros, Gates and others to defeat Trump in bizarre conspiracy theory


----------



## j-mac

Godboy said:


> Did you not watch the video? What would be the point of faking that? All it did was make everyone in the room feel super  uncomfortable and Will swore twice on live tv. He had to make the acceptence speach about his win, an apology instead.


Seen it a hundred times this morning…so?

Maybe publicity, maybe not….

Reports today the academy may demand he forfeit his Oscar….


----------



## LeftofLeft

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


Mocking someone over a physical appearance or medical condition is pathetic.


----------



## Mac-7

I think whether the incident was real or staged it tells us the same thing about the toxic and gutter dwelling hollywood culture


----------



## LuckyDuck

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


Whether real or not (could be just a way to garner controversy and watchers, since their viewership is in the toilet now), this is the typical behavior we see on videos in inner-city fast food chains and restaurants, as well as in the streets and in airport terminals and airplanes.  Low class.


----------



## j-mac

MisterBeale said:


> While I do agree with this, you a making an apples to oranges comparison here, is also why there is a different standard in court for when you sue someone for libel or defamation.
> 
> If I write or start saying terrible shit about my neighbor, he can sue me.  If I do it about Donald Trump?  Well, he has to lump it.  There is a difference.
> 
> If someone is a public figure, they should be used to and accustomed to, and be tolerant of, free speech about them, no matter if they are men, women, children, whomever.
> 
> And we all know, Chris Rock is a professional comic, making jokes, and roasting folks is his trade.  Was the joke in poor taste?  Sure, probably.  But it wasn't about some nobody, it was about someone famous, so thus?  Fair game.
> 
> All of these individuals have more wealth and security in a year or two, than many Americans will see in a lifetime, they can afford to have a bruised ego and a bit of a hurt feeling here and there.
> 
> We live in a civilized society, and thus, they are role models for OUR children, and are expected to model behavior for the larger society removed from them.  They are in the public space, broadcasting their behavior to millions. . . they ARE the propagandists and models for all.  IOW?  YOU CAN'T take the Oscars out of it, THAT is the point of all of this, they are famous.
> 
> Free speech is a value we have agreed to in a liberal democracy, and you don't go off half cocked anytime you feel your honor has been trampled, or you feel you have been disrespected.  . . because another value we have agreed to in this nation?
> 
> . .. . . is the right to bear arms.


*Sigh*   I think you’re reading too much into this…One guy makes a joke, the other guy got offended, and slapped the jokester….I don’t think a duel is in order….


----------



## MisterBeale

Mindful said:


> Yes dear.
> 
> I understand, he’s British.


I'm just telling you the facts.  Nothing to do with him being a subject.

Michael Cain has hosted the Oscars.

Maybe Gervais will work his way up there. . .      The Golden Globes are a good start?


----------



## mudwhistle

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


His wife has a condition that caused her to lose her hair.
My wife has the same condition.
It's not something to joke about.


----------



## Mindful

MisterBeale said:


> I'm just telling you the facts.  Nothing to do with him being a subject.
> 
> Michael Cain has hosted the Oscars.
> 
> Maybe Gervais will work his way up there. . .      The Golden Globes are a good start?



You missed my point.

Either unaware, or wilfully.


----------



## Mindful

j-mac said:


> Sigh* I think you’re reading too much into this



He tends to do this.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


No.....I think plenty of black supremacists can rationalize something like that too.

And Denzil Washington jr seemed to have a problem with it as well.


----------



## mudwhistle

MisterBeale said:


> Civilized people don't "defend," their wife's honor like this.
> 
> Especially in a nation where everyone is armed.


"Civilized people" probably end up letting Russia take their country without a fight too.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

AlexanderPK said:


> To be honest, with what's going on in your movie industry, in that Oscar bullshit and in your so called culture if it were up to me I would tie all these culture people in a bunch and drowned them in an ocean or maybe threw them in a volcano's mouth.


Lots of Americans feel the same way.  Viewership of awards shows is tanking.  Hollywood is dead.


----------



## Vastator

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


Defending her honor? Lol! What is this the fucking renaissance? Maybe challenge him to a dual? I thought women were equal now? What happened to that egalitarian nugget? I guess these poor defenseless women really do require a mysogonistic had to get by in life.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

SweetSue92 said:


> I could not believe this when I saw it come over Twitter--had to check to make sure it was real and not some act or something. What a joke. No wonder our kids act the way they do with "examples" like this.


Wow, so your kids are being raised by actors.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Multi millionaire black movie star, Will Smith, had a ghetto moment.
> 
> I’m not a critical race theorist, but I’m sure there is an excuse for it.  African Americans are not able to suppress “heated moments” because of 300 years of slavery, or something.


Yep and white racist just can't pass up being racist.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Snouter said:


> No offense to Down Syndrome victims, but to be honest Will Smith always had a mongoloid look.  Small eyes, far apart.  Probably one of the least talented performers in the pedo-homo-anti-White industry of Hollywood.


Here is another racist POS, giving us his racist opinion.


----------



## MisterBeale

j-mac said:


> *Sigh*   I think you’re reading too much into this…One guy makes a joke, the other guy got offended, and slapped the jokester….I don’t think a duel is in order….


 

. . . and I am telling you, you aren't putting any thought at all into how civilizations and societies degrade over time.  Why do the Bill of Rights mean so little today?

It isn't that simple.  It starts with folks just slapping each other in revenge on TEE VEE, but where does it end?








It is the lax attitude about the decay, and the fall that brought fascism to Europe after the depression. . . . first it entered Italy and Spain, and then Germany.  Folks didn't care, and the violence followed, they just accepted the loss of civil norms.

Today, it's "I don’t think a duel is in order,"

. . . and next year we have mass graves.


----------



## Vastator

MisterBeale said:


> Civilized people don't "defend," their wife's honor like this.
> 
> Especially in a nation where everyone is armed.


Also begs the question as to what “honor he’s supposedly defending. Considering she is quite famous for getting drilled out by different guys on the regular. If Will was concerned about defending anyones honor; he should probably start with his own cuckolded ass.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

DudleySmith said:


> His kids are into doper cults and he donates bucks to con artists like Obama and Scientologists, so its clear he has the IQ of a tree stump and has passed that onto his kids. Definitely not Dynasty building potential. lol


The only thing you are known for is being a racist POS on an anonymous debate forum.


----------



## mudwhistle

AlexanderPK said:


> To be honest, with what's going on in your movie industry, in that Oscar bullshit and in your so called culture if it were up to me I would tie all these culture people in a bunch and drowned them in an ocean or maybe threw them in a volcano's mouth.


Seems to me that you wouldn't have this kind of shit going in the Oscars if people would learn to be more humble and more gracious toward each other. Instead you got some loud-mouth asshole making fun of people's health problems....and then his target's husband bitch-slapping the fuck out of him on national TV. This is just a by-product of bad upbringing and a false sense of pride that overrules common decency. 

Chris Rock shouldn't have said it....and Will Smith shouldn't have slapped him......but Will has to live with her. He can't go around letting his wife talk shit about him for not defending her honor......and the point is....these motherfuckers don't know how to act in public. This is how they act at home.


----------



## Penelope

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


Rock was on the Oscar stage to present the award for best documentary. He began by making a few jokes about members of the show’s audience, including Pinkett Smith—referring to her as “G.I. Jane” due to her closely cropped hair. (Pinkett Smith has spoken in the past about her battle with alopecia.) Shortly after Rock made the joke, Smith walked to the stage and slapped the comedian across the face. He then returned to his seat and shouted, “Keep my wife’s name out of your fucking mouth.”








						Will Smith Slaps Chris Rock at Oscars 2022 After Joke Gone Wrong
					

Smith approached the stage after Rock made a joke about the best-actor nominee’s wife, Jada Pinkett Smith.




					www.vanityfair.com
				



-------------------------------------------------
Well now we know you watch the Oscars.


----------



## Godboy

j-mac said:


> Seen it a hundred times this morning…so?
> 
> Maybe publicity, maybe not….
> 
> Reports today the academy may demand he forfeit his Oscar….


Publicity!? For what? Are they not famous enough?


----------



## MisterBeale

Mindful said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> Either unaware, or wilfully.


No, I got it completely, you confused two different award shows, but. . . since you are a sociopath, you can't admit your mistake.


----------



## Mac-7

Godboy said:


> Publicity!? For what? Are they not famous enough?


Those clowns never get enough attention to satisfy their massive egos

and neither does hollywood which the Academy Awards represents


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> Rock was on the Oscar stage to present the award for best documentary. He began by making a few jokes about members of the show’s audience, including Pinkett Smith—referring to her as “G.I. Jane” due to her closely cropped hair. (Pinkett Smith has spoken in the past about her battle with alopecia.) Shortly after Rock made the joke, Smith walked to the stage and slapped the comedian across the face. He then returned to his seat and shouted, “Keep my wife’s name out of your fucking mouth.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith Slaps Chris Rock at Oscars 2022 After Joke Gone Wrong
> 
> 
> Smith approached the stage after Rock made a joke about the best-actor nominee’s wife, Jada Pinkett Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> Well now we know you watch the Oscars.


I was watching NFL Network last night, working on my Mock Draft simulator. 
The Oscars was the last thing on my mind. 
If I wanted to see the Academy giving out more awards for being woke I'd tune in......but the Oscars has nothing to do with real America anymore.


----------



## DudleySmith

mudwhistle said:


> and the point is....these motherfuckers don't know how to act in public. This is how they act at home.



^This.


----------



## DudleySmith

Superbadbrutha said:


> The only thing you are known for is being a racist POS on an anonymous debate forum.



You pissed off because no kids were shot at the Oscars, right?


----------



## j-mac

MisterBeale said:


> . . . and I am telling you, you aren't putting any thought at all into how civilizations and societies degrade over time.  Why do the Bill of Rights mean so little today?
> 
> It isn't that simple.  It starts with folks just slapping each other in revenge on TEE VEE, but where does it end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the lax attitude about the decay, and the fall that brought fascism to Europe after the depression. . . . first it entered Italy and Spain, and then Germany.  Folks didn't care, and the violence followed, they just accepted the loss of civil norms.
> 
> Today, it's "I don’t think a duel is in order,"
> 
> . . . and next year we have mass graves.


Oh brother….   So, it is going to be mayhem in the streets because one beta male slapped another? Really?


----------



## Mindful

MisterBeale said:


> No, I got it completely, you confused two different award shows, but. . . since you are a sociopath, you can't admit your mistake.



Nice try.

Bring your pitchfork next time.


----------



## DudleySmith

MisterBeale said:


> It is the lax attitude about the decay, and the fall that brought fascism to Europe after the depression. . . . first it entered Italy and Spain, and then Germany. Folks didn't care, and the violence followed, they just accepted the loss of civil norms.



Spot on.


----------



## JoeMoma

j-mac said:


> Seen it a hundred times this morning…so?
> 
> Maybe publicity, maybe not….
> 
> Reports today the academy may demand he forfeit his Oscar….


I don't think they will demand that he forfeit his Oscar.  Right or wrong, he was defending his wife's honor (thus also his own honor).  Also, demanding for him to forfeit his Oscar will only serve to keep the news story in the news cycle another day or two.  Everyone involved is best served by just letting it go.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


/——/ No, we think it was a scripted stunt to help sagging ratings. Today, everyone is talking about the boring show.


----------



## j-mac

Godboy said:


> Publicity!? For what? Are they not famous enough?


Who knows? I think it was simple…Rock got the taste slapped out of his mouth for being stupid…


----------



## struth

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


i think violence is a horrible thing 

His rich black dem donor  privledge will likely save him from being charged 

sorry, this was a comedian doing a roast before the Oscars, something they’ve always done…if Will and Jada can’t handle it they shouldn’t of gone


----------



## JoeMoma

mudwhistle said:


> Chris Rock shouldn't have said it....and Will Smith shouldn't have slapped him......but Will has to live with her. He can't go around letting his wife talk shit about him for not defending her honor


Right, he got mad only after he realized his wife didn't think it is funny and had the evil eye stare on her face.  He would probably rather spend a night in the pokey over assault and battery than to have to deal with his wife over this, especially since he was laughing at first with everyone else.  He knew he had to take drastic corrective action immediately or spend the next month sleeping on the couch.


----------



## MisterBeale

mudwhistle said:


> "Civilized people" probably end up letting Russia take their country without a fight too.



I'm not really sure what that has to do with this discussion.

I would probably disagree though.









						False Equivalence Fallacy — Or, Comparing Apples and Oranges - Fallacy In Logic
					

Fallacy in Logic: Learn everything you need to know about critical thinking, logical fallacies, and cognitive biases.




					fallacyinlogic.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Who cares?


----------



## beautress

Chris Rock hit a nerve. Will Smith's wife has a medical issue and should not have been put through Rock's jabberwocky at an international event. 





__





						What is alopecia, Jada Pinkett-Smith’s condition that Will Smith slapped Chris Rock over
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## surada

mudwhistle said:


> "Civilized people" probably end up letting Russia take their country without a fight too.


Oh BULLSHIT. Will Smith was out of line. Something is wrong.


----------



## tyroneweaver

Seamed rather odd behavior for a God driven journey

Will Smiths acceptance speech
Not his punch




			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=will+smith%27s+oscar+speech+2022


----------



## beautress

Chris Rock deserved a lot more than what he got. And to Will Smith's credit, his wife's critic survived.


----------



## MisterBeale

j-mac said:


> Oh brother….   So, it is going to be mayhem in the streets because one beta male slapped another? Really?


I guess you must be a millennial or younger.

Because I can clearly see the affects of Hollywood on the nation, and most folks with an above average intelligence understand, the TEE VEE and movies are sophisticated propaganda, and Edward Bernays, wrote about the power of not only authority figures, but celebrity.

Now, if you are too. . . well, how shall we say, dull, to understand this, and haven't made the connection between how our simple favorites like "Leave it to Beaver," or "The Andy Griffith Show," or even early black shows, like the "Sanford and Sons," or "The Jeffersons," are now, completely different from the degenerate movies and entertainment that Hollywood puts out, which, then, contributes to the moral decay of the culture?

The is nothing I can do for you. . . . There really isn't.

And the stars back then?  The behaved better, (well, at least in public anyway,) because, by proxy of their position, were expected, to be a role model for the citizenry.

Do I know if Sidney Poitier or Redd Foxx ever had any scandalous behavior?  No, I do not.  Why?  Because it was kept in private.  If it had been in public, their career would have been over, just as if any white star in Hollywood had a scandal, their career was over as well.


Our celebrities and our politicians, along with our authors and other purveyors of culture, set the pulse of the nation.

The erosion of what we accept starts somewhere.

It is a good thing a lot of us now ignore them, but, believe it or not, a lot do not.


----------



## MisterBeale

Mindful said:


> Nice try.
> 
> Bring your pitchfork next time.


You are irrelevant.


----------



## Mindful

In the days before woke.

This used to be the way to do it.


----------



## Mindful

MisterBeale said:


> You are irrelevant.



Good. Best news all day.


----------



## rightwinger

Strange speech given the circumstances


----------



## mudwhistle

surada said:


> Oh BULLSHIT. Will Smith was out of line. Something is wrong.


Depends on whether he wanted to sleep on the couch or not. 
My guess is he's a bit pussy-whipped. 
He just didn't want to go home and get in an argument with his wife over some punk-ass.


----------



## Peace

MisterBeale said:


> Ahhhh. . .
> 
> So you too huh?
> 
> Free speech is dying in America.
> 
> 
> Was the joke in poor taste?  Sure.  Nothing warrants turning the nation into a fascist police state zone, where folks go around whacking each other like Nazis if they don't approve of speech they don't like.
> 
> Where the hell does that end? . . especially in a nation where open carry is allowed.


Insulting a man wife as always gotten your head smack even when we were kids, so guess what?

Yeah, we have been Nazis since Adam and Eve…

Chris Rock is a punk and Will Smith did what most men would do and slap the shit out of the punk, and Chris should be lucky it was just a slap and not a beat down like he should have gotten.


----------



## SweetSue92

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.



Yeah, because the reaction was so outsized. What he did AFTER, shouting "Get my wife's name out of you mouth"...was all that was required. He should have done that (and had the right to) and ended it right there. Not marching onstage during a live broadcast and slapping the guy


----------



## surada

Mindful said:


> In the days before woke.
> 
> This used to be the way to do it.


This wasn't a roast. Will Smith was weeping afterwards. Something else is going on.


----------



## struth

j-mac said:


> Take the Oscar’s out of it for a moment…Just two guys at a party, and one makes a joke about your wife’s appearance….Unacceptable regardless of their politics.


that would still be assault…this however wasn’t a backyard party, this was a comidian at an event, doing what comedians have done for decades at said event 

all i know is it took one little fight in west philly for him to get sent to Bel-Air…it appears years later it didn’t help at all.  uncle phil is rolling over in his grave


----------



## mudwhistle

MisterBeale said:


> . . . and I am telling you, you aren't putting any thought at all into how civilizations and societies degrade over time.  Why do the Bill of Rights mean so little today?
> 
> It isn't that simple.  It starts with folks just slapping each other in revenge on TEE VEE, but where does it end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the lax attitude about the decay, and the fall that brought fascism to Europe after the depression. . . . first it entered Italy and Spain, and then Germany.  Folks didn't care, and the violence followed, they just accepted the loss of civil norms.
> 
> Today, it's "I don’t think a duel is in order,"
> 
> . . . and next year we have mass graves.


This is what socialism does to some countries. 
The UK is pretty messed up. Italy is one vendetta after another. Germany is the only country that had their shit together, until recently. Now the whole lot of them can't even defend themselves from Russian aggression because they're afraid of the protests it might cause.


----------



## JoeMoma

surada said:


> This wasn't a roast. Will Smith was weeping afterwards. Something else is going on.


Yeah, he knew his wife caught him laughing at the joke.......Busted!


----------



## SweetSue92

Will Smith should just have jawed at him and then done this:


----------



## hjmick

j-mac said:


> Just two guys at a party, and one makes a joke about your wife’s appearance….Unacceptable regardless of their politics.




Committing assault is also unacceptable. The difference is, one of them is illegal.


----------



## Hellokitty

So for all those supporting Smith would you do the same had a non celebrity slapped Rock for making a joke they found offensive? Stand up comedians routines often involve jokes on people in the audience, so is it now acceptable to assault celebrities that offend you?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


Someone either is trying to play a fraud on the American public or someone assaulted someone else while the camera were rolling and should be brought up on assault charges.  Jada is bald---that doesn't mean that Smith gets to  assault other people.


----------



## surada

JoeMoma said:


> Yeah, he knew his wife caught him laughing at the joke.......Busted!


I'd guess Will Smith has a drinking problem.


----------



## Mindful

surada said:


> This wasn't a roast. Will Smith was weeping afterwards. Something else is going on.


What else to expect from you. 

It started as one. Then went wrong.


----------



## Resnic

So I guess after starring in a lot of comedies will Smith doesn't know what a comedian is. Not surprising since he isn't funny and his comedy is pretty much "I'll just be as black as I can be and people will laugh".

Chris rock on the other hand is an actual comedian and understands that anything is ripe for comedy and a real comedian leaves nothing off the table.

I never liked will Smith though he is a house n word. He will do and say anything to be liked and make money, he is a very fake person. And like most blacks they are prone to reactionary violence over the dumbest things possible at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Peace

MisterBeale said:


> Ahhhh. . .
> 
> So you too huh?
> 
> Free speech is dying in America.
> 
> 
> Was the joke in poor taste?  Sure.  Nothing warrants turning the nation into a fascist police state zone, where folks go around whacking each other like Nazis if they don't approve of speech they don't like.
> 
> Where the hell does that end? . . especially in a nation where open carry is allowed.


Also let me add that I am fucking sick of those using the word Nazi when they debate because it truly show how ignorant you are!

Free speech has it limits and believe it or not we used to have duals here over insults and Hamilton got his ass killed during one!

So no one is being a Nazi in this and to even make such comment show me what type of person you are!


----------



## surada

Mindful said:


> What else to expect from you.
> 
> It started as one. Then went wrong.


Will and Jada have given some very weird interviews the past few years. Personal and in bad taste.


----------



## mudwhistle

MisterBeale said:


> I'm not really sure what that has to do with this discussion.
> 
> I would probably disagree though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False Equivalence Fallacy — Or, Comparing Apples and Oranges - Fallacy In Logic
> 
> 
> Fallacy in Logic: Learn everything you need to know about critical thinking, logical fallacies, and cognitive biases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fallacyinlogic.com


Well....it all has to do with what the left considers "Civilized". 

For example....it's difficult to be civilized when people walk into stores and rob the place blind.....and if you try to stop them...YOU go to jail....not the criminal. 
We have these socialists in Washington and NYC telling us how to act....but everything we do that is decent seems to be a joke to them. 
The whole thing ends up degrading your society to the point where you can't love your own country and you can't defend your country because you want to be "Civilized". 

So we end up with a society filled with victims who are subjugated by the authorities.....and criminals encouraged to do whatever the hell they want. 

Sounds like Somalia to me. Somalia really doesn't have a country or a government anymore. Just a bunch of clans that can't stand each other. It all starts with how their kids were raised. Their fathers never around to raise their kids. Such is the way most blacks are raised in Africa and America.


----------



## surada

Resnic said:


> So I guess after starring in a lot of comedies will Smith doesn't know what a comedian is. Not surprising since he isn't funny and his comedy is pretty much "I'll just be as black as I can be and people will laugh".
> 
> Chris rock on the other hand is an actual comedian and understands that anything is ripe for comedy and a real comedian leaves nothing off the table.
> 
> I never liked will Smith though he is a house n word. He will do and say anything to be liked and make money, he is a very fake person. And like most blacks they are prone to reactionary violence over the dumbest things possible at the drop of a hat.
> 
> But I mean come on, you're standing on a stage with Chris rock. You have to know he is going to make a joke directly or indirectly about you. It's what he has been doing for decades. It's like getting on stage with don rikles and being shocked he cracks a joke at your expense. They are just jokes.


My son worked with Will Smith on Fresh Prince. He's bright and well educated. Something is wrong.


----------



## surada

Zincwarrior said:


> Sorry I missed it..what was CODA?


Children of deaf adults.


----------



## mudwhistle

Resnic said:


> So I guess after starring in a lot of comedies will Smith doesn't know what a comedian is. Not surprising since he isn't funny and his comedy is pretty much "I'll just be as black as I can be and people will laugh".
> 
> Chris rock on the other hand is an actual comedian and understands that anything is ripe for comedy and a real comedian leaves nothing off the table.
> 
> I never liked will Smith though he is a house n word. He will do and say anything to be liked and make money, he is a very fake person. And like most blacks they are prone to reactionary violence over the dumbest things possible at the drop of a hat.


Chris Rock never should have been the host of the Oscars either. 
They knew what they would get.....but they are into patronizing blacks these days. 

Movies filled with fucked up black stereotypes winning Oscars.
The media and government going after cops for doing their jobs.

Blacks are responsible for most of the crime and violence we see in the news.
Homeless people all over the streets beating up and terrorizing people.
Now the violence is live on Television. 
I'm not surprised at all.....because this is what blacks are like, unfortunately. 
I learned that early.


----------



## mudwhistle

surada said:


> My son worked with Will Smith on Fresh Prince. He's bright and well educated. Something is wrong.


Maybe he's beginning to believe his movies are like real life.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> My son worked with Will Smith on Fresh Prince. He's bright and well educated. Something is wrong.



People are going to make it about race but I think it's about their marriage. It's a disaster, Jada has basically emasculated him and it has ruined him. When a good woman knows a man really loves her, she will build him up. And then there are women like Jada, who destroy the men who love them, usually slowly. I don't know why. But it's horrid.


----------



## Ame®icano

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Also let me add that I am fucking sick of those using the word Nazi when they debate because it truly show how ignorant you are!
> 
> Free speech has it limits and believe it or not we used to have duals here over insults and Hamilton got his ass killed during one!
> 
> So no one is being a Nazi in this and to even make such comment show me what type of person you are!



No, free speech has no limits, and this has nothing to to with free speech.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

DudleySmith said:


> You pissed off because no kids were shot at the Oscars, right?


Sounds like you are, Dumb Dudley.  You must be mad that a racist didn't try to shoot up the Oscars.


----------



## Hellbilly

Turtlesoup said:


> Someone either is trying to play a fraud on the American public or someone assaulted someone else while the camera were rolling and should be brought up on assault charges.  Jada is bald---that doesn't mean that Smith gets to  assault other people.


----------



## Turtlesoup

surada said:


> My son worked with Will Smith on Fresh Prince. He's bright and well educated. Something is wrong.


Smith has an average to below average iq. He's a racist that does drugs.  And once again, going to college does not make one smart.  It never has...you either are or you aren't.   If your son worked for Smith---that says alot bad about your son. 

from perezhilton:

In 1989, he was arrested and charged with “aggravated assault, recklessly endangering another person, simple assault and criminal conspiracy.”
Just a few days after winning a *Grammy* for his amazeballs collaboration with *DJ Jazzy Jeff*, the Fresh Prince’s bodyguard brutally beat *William Hendricks*, a record promoter, so badly that it nearly left him blind!!
While Will watched on!!
What the heck!? That’s not the Big Willie we thought we knew!!
The rapper maintains his innocence! In a 2005 interview, he explained himself:


----------



## Turtlesoup

Hellbilly said:


> View attachment 622298


I wonder why Smith is continued to allow to assault people and then not have charges filed against him.


----------



## BULLDOG

SweetSue92 said:


> People are going to make it about race but I think it's about their marriage. It's a disaster, Jada has basically emasculated him and it has ruined him. When a good woman knows a man really loves her, she will build him up. And then there are women like Jada, who destroy the men who love them, usually slowly. I don't know why. But it's horrid.


Smith might not have liked it, but he was willing to put on his actor's smile and let it pass until his wife gave him that look. That look that said if he didn't do something, she would guilt him forever for not defending her. I wonder how many men have needlessly had their asses kicked because of that same look.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

tyroneweaver said:


> Seamed rather odd behavior for a God driven journey
> 
> Will Smiths acceptance speech
> Not his punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=will+smith%27s+oscar+speech+2022


All staged and stupid

If a jet plane full of fuel crashed straight down, now that would be real entertainment


----------



## Flash

AlexanderPK said:


> Can anyone explain to a non American what happened there?


The stupid show ratings have been faltering for years so the producers created a little drama by two actors


----------



## Hellbilly

Turtlesoup said:


> I wonder why Smith is continued to allow to assault people and then not have charges filed against him.


Chris Rock fucked up. Will Smith gave him a receipt. I doubt Chris will make the same mistake again. Will should have told him to stop before he slapped him.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Hang on Sloopy said:


> All staged and stupid
> 
> If a jet plane full of fuel crashed straight down, now that would be real entertainment


Straight down on that particular show?  Agreed.


----------



## SweetSue92

BULLDOG said:


> Smith might not have liked it, but he was willing to put on his actor's smile and let it pass until his wife gave him that look. That look that said if he didn't do something, she would guilt him forever for not defending her. I wonder how many men have needlessly had their asses kicked because of that same look.



She had a right to be angry and even hurt, but she also should have known that this was a live show and it would have been better for both of them if she took the high road in the moment and dealt with it all later. But my take is that she knew she could manipulate him into acting out in some way, even against his own best interests. That does not make him unaccountable of course. He owns his own response too.

This woman might be grown in years but she's not too mature IMO. Same goes for him. But then, that's celebrities for you in general


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> i think violence is a horrible thing
> 
> His rich black dem donor  privledge will likely save him from being charged
> 
> sorry, this was a comedian doing a roast before the Oscars, something they’ve always done…if Will and Jada can’t handle it they shouldn’t of gone


So tell me Struth, if a man disrespects you will your husband just stand there?


----------



## Mindful

She  has hair. she doesn't have alopecia


----------



## TheParser

AlexanderPK said:


> Can anyone explain to a non American what happened there?


Well, some Americans are prone to violence.

Surely, you have read about the robberies, sucker punchings,  looting, rape, and murder that occur every day in this nation.

As the saying goes, violence is as American as apple pie!


----------



## surada

Turtlesoup said:


> Smith has an average to below average iq. He's a racist that does drugs.  And once again, going to college does not make one smart.  It never has...you either are or you aren't.   If your son worked for Smith---that says alot bad about your son.
> 
> from perezhilton:
> 
> In 1989, he was arrested and charged with “aggravated assault, recklessly endangering another person, simple assault and criminal conspiracy.”
> Just a few days after winning a *Grammy* for his amazeballs collaboration with *DJ Jazzy Jeff*, the Fresh Prince’s bodyguard brutally beat *William Hendricks*, a record promoter, so badly that it nearly left him blind!!
> While Will watched on!!
> What the heck!? That’s not the Big Willie we thought we knew!!
> The rapper maintains his innocence! In a 2005 interview, he explained himself:


My son didn't work for Will Smith.. and my son is the finest man you'll ever meet.


----------



## WinterBorn

MisterBeale said:


> Well, one of them.
> 
> When ever the consortium, the government and media rig the establishment against representative, you can generally be assured they are doing something correct.
> 
> If you think that is scary?  You probably have a distorted POV and false information.
> 
> Not a lot of representatives go out and get the Phd. in governance now, do they?



You are allowed your own opinions.   But as a resident of Georgia, I have seen her as batshit crazy.


----------



## BlackSand

Superbadbrutha said:


> So tell me Struth, if a man disrespects you will your husband just stand there?


.

Will was laughing until he saw the look on Jada's face, and she wasn't looking at Chris ...
When he slapped Chris, he was in recovery mode and trying not to end up sleeping on the couch.

.​


----------



## Vastator

BULLDOG said:


> Smith might not have liked it, but he was willing to put on his actor's smile and let it pass until his wife gave him that look. That look that said if he didn't do something, she would guilt him forever for not defending her. I wonder how many men have needlessly had their asses kicked because of that same look.


Thousands. Many have died on account of it. But that’s what weak men get when he allows his wife to pull his strings, and push his buttons.


----------



## theHawk

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


Ummm yea sure....Will Smith....”defending his wife’s honor.” 

This is the guy who is cool with his wife having sex with other guys.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## BULLDOG

SweetSue92 said:


> She had a right to be angry and even hurt, but she also should have known that this was a live show and it would have been better for both of them if she took the high road in the moment and dealt with it all later. But my take is that she knew she could manipulate him into acting out in some way, even against his own best interests. That does not make him unaccountable of course. He owns his own response too.
> 
> This woman might be grown in years but she's not too mature IMO. Same goes for him. But then, that's celebrities for you in general


A woman goading a man to do something stupid is not limited to celebrities.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Turtlesoup said:


> I wonder why Smith is continued to allow to assault people and then not have charges filed against him.


A combination of wealth and having the magic skin.


----------



## Flash




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Will Smith donated money to Louis Farakahn, so screw him.
He could not control himself like a mature man.

Will and Jada Pinkett Smith Donate $150,000 to Farrakhan's ...​




__





						Loading…
					





					www.cnsnews.com
				



Sep 21, 2015 · Hollywood supercouple* Will Smith* and Jada Pinkett Smith have donated $150,000 to the Justice or Else! March, which will take place on the National Mall in Washington on October 10. Led by Nation of Islam leader* Louis Farrakhan,* the march will mark the 20th anniversary of the Million Man March. Farrakhan is trying to raise at least $1.8 million to fund the event.


----------



## jknowgood

theHawk said:


> Multi millionaire black movie star, Will Smith, had a ghetto moment.
> 
> I’m not a critical race theorist, but I’m sure there is an excuse for it.  African Americans are not able to suppress “heated moments” because of 300 years of slavery, or something.


Like they say. You can take the boy out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the boy.


----------



## Jets

It seems Everyone Hate Chris….


----------



## Flash

Nobody but the filthy Limousine Liberals care about the stupid awards anymore.  Ratings have been crashing for years.

Drama between two actors got everybody talking about it.  The producers are pleased.  Please tune in next year to see if the drama continues.


----------



## Godboy

Mac-7 said:


> Those clowns never get enough attention to satisfy their massive egos
> 
> and neither does hollywood which the Academy Awards represents


No one wants this kind of attention.


----------



## BlackSand

jknowgood said:


> Like they say. You can take the boy out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the boy.


.

I cannot really agree with that ... Chris handled everything way better than I would have ...   

.​


----------



## theHawk

mudwhistle said:


> ...but Will has to live with her. He can't go around letting his wife talk shit about him for not defending her honor.....


Normally that might be true.

But Will is fine with his wife not being monogamous.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I've never been a fan of either guy, but if I had to pick one of the two, my support goes to Will because he defended who means the most to him. Chris Rock will be lucky if his next doctor appointment isn't a denture fitting. 

God bless you and Will and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I have yet to watch one film with either guy in it. The only thing that I have seen from Will is here and there episodes of his Fresh Prince Of Bel Air show.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

DudleySmith said:


> WTF is 'CODA'? I kept hearing it over an over; was it a movie, or a new venereal disease sweeping LA?


CODA means the end
That was also the name of led zep's last album.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Straight down on that particular show?  Agreed.


Only in jest, not for real.......I bet a third of Hollyweird has to play bleeding hearted libturd to have a job

I bet another third are child diddlers with this new nut job on the SC approving


----------



## theHawk

surada said:


> Oh BULLSHIT. Will Smith was out of line. Something is wrong.


Will Smith is a cuck.  He lets men sleep with his wife, and says he is cool with it.  He was compensating for his cuckery.


----------



## Jets




----------



## surada

theHawk said:


> Will Smith is a cuck.  He lets men sleep with his wife, and says he is cool with it.  He was compensating for his cuckery.


Yep. Something is all fouled up.


----------



## theHawk

Turtlesoup said:


> Someone either is trying to play a fraud on the American public or someone assaulted someone else while the camera were rolling and should be brought up on assault charges.  Jada is bald---that doesn't mean that Smith gets to  assault other people.


Chris Rock is not pressing charges.  At least he is being a man about it.


----------



## Mac1958

So if I saw the clip correctly, here's the chronology:

Comedian makes fairly edgy joke about actresses' hair (I don't know if he knew about her condition)
_*Actresses' actor husband laughs*_
Actress scowls
Comedian makes lighthearted semi-apology, which, in normal times, is enough from a comedian
Actor's laugh turns to a scowl.  He gets up, walks up to the comedian, and slaps the shit out of him
Actor sits back down and yells profanities at the comedian, who is visibly stunned at the whole thing
Actor later wins an Oscar, gets a _*standing ovation,*_ talks about _*"love"*_ in his acceptance speech
Okie dokie.  Well, I guess that's all perfectly normal in our present condition.


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> So tell me Struth, if a man disrespects you will your husband just stand there?


He won't commit an assault.  With that said, if we are seeing a comic, certainly not.    Mr. Rock is doing the honorable thing by not pressing charges though


----------



## basquebromance

same


----------



## Jets

Mac1958 said:


> So if I saw the clip correctly, here's the chronology:
> 
> Comedian makes fairly edgy joke about actresses' hair (I don't know if he knew about her condition)
> _*Actresses' actor husband laughs*_
> Actress scowls
> Comedian makes lighthearted semi-apology, which, in normal times, is enough from a comedian
> Actor's laugh turns to a scowl.  He gets up, walks up to the comedian, and slaps the shit out of him
> Actor sits back down and yells profanities at the comedian, who is visibly stunned at the whole thing
> Actor later wins an Oscar, gets a _*standing ovation,*_ talks about _*"love"*_ in his acceptance speech
> Okie dokie.  Well, I guess that's all perfectly normal in our present condition.



That about sums it up.


----------



## debbiedowner

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


At least he didn't pull a Ted Cruz, call my wife anything I just want to be President.


----------



## debbiedowner

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


They liked Ted Cruz.


----------



## theHawk

surada said:


> Yep. Something is all fouled up.


Well they support BLM and she’s a feminist.  So emasculating your man and turning him into a cuck is part of the programming.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Only in jest, not for real.......I bet a third of Hollyweird has to play bleeding hearted libturd to have a job
> 
> I bet another third are child diddlers with this new nut job on the SC approving


I think that probably 90% or more of Hollywood are baby rapers.  Wouldn't be surprised to find out that Smith is one of them.

We'd all be better off if the place was destroyed.


----------



## Vastator

JOSweetHeart said:


> I've never been a fan of either guy, but if I had to pick one of the two, my support goes to Will because he defended who means the most to him. Chris Rock will be lucky if his next doctor appointment isn't a denture fitting.
> 
> God bless you and Will and his family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I have yet to watch one film with either guy in it. The only thing that I have seen from Will is here and there episodes of his Fresh Prince Of Bel Air show.


Sorry but there was no “defending” going on there. There was a joke (that Smith himself was laughing at). And there was an assault. Which took place moments later, prompted by something she said or did. In short Smith just continued to uphold his well earned reputation of being a pussy. First he lets other guys drill out his wife. Then he can’t even stand up for himself, and tell her to “simmer down, it’s a fucking joke”. After all he thought it was funny too.  Instead he lets her goad him into an act of violence. The guy is a total bottom rung beta in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

j-mac said:


> So, you’re at a party and someone makes a joke about your wife’s weight…You just laugh?


They’re not at a party. They’re at a awards show where the MC has been a comedian for many years. It’s known if you’re in the audience your fair game.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mindful said:


> She  has hair. she doesn't have alopecia



She has hair.....but it comes out in clumps.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> So if I saw the clip correctly, here's the chronology:
> 
> Comedian makes fairly edgy joke about actresses' hair (I don't know if he knew about her condition)
> _*Actresses' actor husband laughs*_
> Actress scowls
> Comedian makes lighthearted semi-apology, which, in normal times, is enough from a comedian
> Actor's laugh turns to a scowl.  He gets up, walks up to the comedian, and slaps the shit out of him
> Actor sits back down and yells profanities at the comedian, who is visibly stunned at the whole thing
> Actor later wins an Oscar, gets a _*standing ovation,*_ talks about _*"love"*_ in his acceptance speech
> Okie dokie.  Well, I guess that's all perfectly normal in our present condition.


Hey...who says Hollywood ever made any sense.


----------



## basquebromance

maybe Smollett should have hired Will Smith?


----------



## Flash

Jets said:


> It seems Everyone Hate Chris….




It is not that that everyone hates Chris.  It is just that everybody in Hollywood nowadays are scumbags.


----------



## Flash

theHawk said:


> Will Smith is a cuck.  He lets men sleep with his wife, and says he is cool with it.  He was compensating for his cuckery.


They also give a ton of money to filthy Left Wing activist scumbags.


----------



## struth

Vastator said:


> Sorry but there was no “defending” going on there. There was a joke (that Smith himself was laughing at). And there was an assault. Which took place moments later, prompted by something she said or did. In short Smith just continued to uphold his well earned reputation of being a pussy. First he lets other guys drill out his wife. Then he can’t even stand up for himself, and tell her to “simmer down, it’s a fucking joke”. After all he thought it was funny too.  Instead he lets her goad him into an act of violence. The guy is a total bottom rung beta in the truest sense of the word.


moreover, attacking the man, while he in no way could defend himself...classless...Mr. Rock was a professional and keep his composure.  I have a lot of respect for Mr. Rock today


----------



## rightwinger

Hang on Sloopy said:


> All staged and stupid
> 
> If a jet plane full of fuel crashed straight down, now that would be real entertainment


Wasn‘t staged
Will was pissed


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

rightwinger said:


> Wasn‘t staged
> Will was pissed


Didn't even see it yet.Wish one of them would knock 5 teeth out of the other


----------



## BlackSand

Flash said:


> It is not that that everyone hates Chris.  It is just that everybody in Hollywood nowadays are scumbags.


.

I wouldn't have pressed charges ... Joke goes wrong, take the hit and move on.

However ... If Will walked back to his seat and started cussing and threatening me ...
His wife's name would have been the next thing I said, followed by ... _"Try that shit again, because the first one was free."_
It would have ended up being a bigger mess.

I have more respect for Chris than Will after everything.

.​


----------



## Flash

Now everybody will want to go see Smith's movie, just like the Producers planned it.

Kind of a "wag the dog" set up.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What was said about the Devil being there at a person's highest point, amen to that. He is a word that I can't say who I wish could've been blown in half a millennium ago.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. All that I can say about going after someone in whatever way it is done, my only advice is make sure that it truly does needs to happen due to whatever could ensue later on. In other words, make sure that the Devil is not misidentified.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

theHawk said:


> View attachment 622266


Will is kinda slow, it took him a few moments to get the joke.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

More violence from the left. Anybody surprised?


----------



## Flash

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I wouldn't have pressed charges ... Joke goes wrong, take the hit and move on.
> 
> However ... If Will walked back to his seat and started cussing and threatening me ...
> His wife's name would have been the next thing I said, followed by ... _"Try that shit again, because the first one was free."_
> It would have ended up being a bigger mess.
> 
> I have more respect for Chris than Will after everything.
> 
> .​


I think everything was scripted to give publicity to a show that has been on the downhill for a long time.  Everybody is talking about it today.


----------



## jknowgood




----------



## rightwinger

I didn’t think the GI Jane joke was out of line

GI Jane was a bad ass, I think it was more of a complement


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Vastator said:


> Sorry but there was no “defending” going on there. There was a joke (that Smith himself was laughing at). And there was an assault. Which took place moments later, prompted by something she said or did. In short Smith just continued to uphold his well earned reputation of being a pussy. First he lets other guys drill out his wife. Then he can’t even stand up for himself, and tell her to “simmer down, it’s a fucking joke”. After all he thought it was funny too.  Instead he lets her goad him into an act of violence. The guy is a total bottom rung beta in the truest sense of the word.


Maybe a person isn't supposed to stand up for themselves first. 

J-Jesus
O-Other People
Y-yourself

Seeing the offended look on Jada's face alone may have been all that Will needed to do what he chose to do. The only question is how does Jada feel about the way that Will decided to respond?

God bless you and them and their family always!!!

Holly


----------



## mudwhistle

Flash said:


> It is not that that everyone hates Chris.  It is just that everybody in Hollywood nowadays are scumbags.


There are some pretty decent people in Hollywood....but nobody ever hires them anymore. 
Denzil Washington jr only gets work because he's still good looking and black. 
If he was white....his politics would have gotten him black-balled years ago.


----------



## mudwhistle

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I wouldn't have pressed charges ... Joke goes wrong, take the hit and move on.
> 
> However ... If Will walked back to his seat and started cussing and threatening me ...
> His wife's name would have been the next thing I said, followed by ... _"Try that shit again, because the first one was free."_
> It would have ended up being a bigger mess.
> 
> I have more respect for Chris than Will after everything.
> 
> .​


Naw.....I've seen Chris Rock's movies......he's a jerk.


----------



## August West

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Only in jest, not for real.......I bet a third of Hollyweird has to play bleeding hearted libturd to have a job
> 
> I bet another third are child diddlers with this new nut job on the SC approving


Don`t bet. People who say things like Libturd are far too stupid to be betting.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Unkotare

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


Totally staged.


----------



## BlackSand

mudwhistle said:


> Naw.....I've seen Chris Rock's movies......he's a jerk.


.

He still handled the matter at the Oscars more respectfully than Will Smith did ... 

.​


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lol!!! Love it!!

By the way, why wasn't Smith removed or arrested? A fan sure the hell would have.


----------



## Vastator

JOSweetHeart said:


> Maybe a person isn't supposed to stand up for themselves first.
> 
> J-Jesus
> O-Other People
> Y-yourself
> 
> Seeing the offended look on Jada's face alone may have been all that Will needed to do what he chose to do. The only question is how does Jada feel about the way that Will decided to respond?
> 
> God bless you and them and their family always!!!
> 
> Holly


Probably lost more respect for him, if that’s possible. He’ll make a god damn fool of himself, cause she lets him know she’s offended by a haircut joke. And he does nothing about her getting reamed out on the regular, by random guys that aren’t him. She’s practically laughing, if not spitting in his face.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> He still handled the matter at the Oscars more respectfully than Will Smith did ...
> 
> .​


That could be debatable. Maybe what Will gave the guy has been in bad need of for years which is why nothing more has happened yet.

God bless you and them both always!!!

Holly


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Unkotare said:


> Totally staged.



You really think so?


----------



## gtopa1

MisterBeale said:


> I told you already, neither one of them are Jamaican.


I musta missed where you told me that but you are correct and I am wrong. CR is from S Carolina......always thought he was Jamaican. Such is life.

Greg


----------



## Unkotare

DigitalDrifter said:


> You really think so?


Yup


----------



## miketx

Can't say I blame him. Perhaps Chris will think twice before slamming a spouse again.


----------



## Peace

miketx said:


> Can't say I blame him. Perhaps Chris will think twice before slamming a spouse again.


You NAZI!

How dare you control what a man says about another man wife!!

When you respond this response from me was because one individual in this thread called me a Nazi ( not you… Well not yet ), so I had to do it… Well I didn’t have to but I wanted to!


----------



## Flash

Oh the drama of it!  Great scripting!


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Flash




----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


I have a thread titled Black People Don't Know How To Act.  Of course this is another example of how that's so true.  I can't believe he did that.  

Black people seem to think it's okay to hit someone if you call them the N word.  Then it's ok in basketball to smack someone because they scored on you when the game was already over.  And now if you make a joke about their wife they can hit you

So blacks can pretty much hit someone for any insult whatsoever.  And they wonder why white people don't want to live around black people.


----------



## JoeMoma

Unkotare said:


> Totally staged.


I didn't watch it live, but I did think it was staged at first when I saw Will slapping Chris.  But when Will shouted profanities from his seat it seemed like he was really mad.  I know he  is an actor and is capable of acting mad, but if it were really staged I would think that it would be a little obvious that Will was fainting being angry rather than showing true anger.


----------



## sealybobo

SweetSue92 said:


> I could not believe this when I saw it come over Twitter--had to check to make sure it was real and not some act or something. What a joke. No wonder our kids act the way they do with "examples" like this.


Actually, kids know better nowadays than to hit someone.  I believe fights in highschool are way down from back in our day.  

But yea, after seeing what Jawan Howard did and now this, I'm starting to wonder do black people know how to act?  Do they understand what is and isn't acceptable behavior?  How is this guy not in jail?


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> I didn’t really get the joke at first, but apparently it was aimed at Jada being bald.
> 
> Found this story from a while back, about how stunning and brave Jada is for “accepting her baldness”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith Can't Help But Laugh at the Line That Showed Up on Her Shaved Head
> 
> 
> The Red Table Talk host insists on being "friends" with her alopecia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allure.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was so proud and accepting of it, why did she get so offended?
> 
> You’ll notice in the video Will actually laughs at the joke, then it cuts to Jada, and she is pissed.  Next thing you know Will is on stage to assault Chris.


He is a bitch.  He's Jada's little bitch.  She used to fuck Tupac.  Then she cheated on Will probably made him watch.  Cuckold.  LOL


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


Now...if Cancun Cruz had done that to the fat former con-man five years ago.......................


----------



## miketx

Rogue AI said:


> Whatever the case, it does not excuse physical assault. With no accountability attached this just makes violence acceptable. Great role models these Hollywood assholes are.


I'd have done the same thing. Keep yer mouth shut about my wife.


----------



## miketx

Vastator said:


> And you’d have likely suffered the consequences. However if you’re a Hollywood actor…


I'd have slapped the shit out of them too.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


All of us whites know Putin is wrong.  Do you know Will Smith was wrong for putting his hands on another man?  Of course you do not.  You yourself said it's okay to hit a man if he calls you the N word.  

We can't do anything about Putin.  Will Smith should be charged though.  He doesn't have nukes so we can go get him.


----------



## bodecea

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


Well, they don't know what that's like, do they?


----------



## GHook20

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


Coming from a black racist like you is rich… Putin and Ukraine have nothing to do with this.

A big problem with the black community is they still don’t understand that mean words don’t give you the right to physically assault someone.

That said it was pretty low to make fun of a person’s physical ailments, especially one that harms a woman’s physical appearance. Hard to blame Will Smith too much.


----------



## justoffal

theHawk said:


> I didn’t really get the joke at first, but apparently it was aimed at Jada being bald.
> 
> Found this story from a while back, about how stunning and brave Jada is for “accepting her baldness”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith Can't Help But Laugh at the Line That Showed Up on Her Shaved Head
> 
> 
> The Red Table Talk host insists on being "friends" with her alopecia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allure.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was so proud and accepting of it, why did she get so offended?
> 
> You’ll notice in the video Will actually laughs at the joke, then it cuts to Jada, and she is pissed.  Next thing you know Will is on stage to assault Chris.





j-mac said:


> Take the Oscar’s out of it for a moment…Just two guys at a party, and one makes a joke about your wife’s appearance….Unacceptable regardless of their politics.



He probably should have slapped her for tweeting that he sucks in the bedroom....my guess is that he is still smarting from that.

JO


----------



## BackAgain

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


If he were a white supremacist, you dope, he’d be worried about the slaughter of white people. And, who the fuck said that’s “not a problem” for him? You are one crazy cracker.


----------



## sealybobo

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


In a civilized society, you don't get to battery someone because they hurt your feelings.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.



How in the fuck did you reach that conclusion?

You are one ignorant fuckin' negro...


----------



## blackhawk

Seemed real wouldn’t be shocked if it was staged in advance though I mean if it wasn’t for that incident would anyone be talking about the Oscar’s today.


----------



## Mindful

He could have at least punched him.

It’s women who slap faces.


----------



## sealybobo

MisterBeale said:


> Civilized people don't "defend," their wife's honor like this.
> 
> Especially in a nation where everyone is armed.


Black people need to realize what Will did to Chris, is the reason Stand Your Ground was passed.  Black people think it's ok what Will did.  On the streets, if Chris had a gun, he could have shot Will for what he did.


----------



## miketx

MisterBeale said:


> I don't know when we became a culture that justifies violence over free speech?


Back in the day when more men walked the earth they believed in free speech so much so that a popular saying was that "you have every right to speak your mind to my face and I have every right to knock you down for it!"


----------



## Desperado




----------



## sealybobo

Canon Shooter said:


> How in the fuck did you reach that conclusion?
> 
> You are one ignorant fuckin' negro...


No matter what a black does, he'll come up with a white who did worse.  Even if he has to travel half way around the world to find that white

And he will also say Will acted like he did because he was raised in a violent white society.  Same with Juwan Howard on the Michigan Basketball team.

But the funny thing is, us whites aren't acting like Will and Juwan Howard.

Starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BULLDOG said:


> Smith might not have liked it, but he was willing to put on his actor's smile and let it pass until his wife gave him that look. That look that said if he didn't do something, she would guilt him forever for not defending her. I wonder how many men have needlessly had their asses kicked because of that same look.


Nonsense..smith is a thug and always has been.  He just has money now---he has been snagged assaulting others as well.  It is what he does.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Am I the only one wondering what would have happened if it was Terry Crews or Danny Trejo offering the same joke, instead?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Snouter said:


> Probably one of the least talented performers in the [_nonsensical bullshit_] industry of Hollywood.



The guy literally just won an Oscar. Those don't go to the bad actors...


----------



## beagle9

SweetSue92 said:


> The joke was bad and low. Alopecia is a medical condition, not something you can help. THAT SAID. Will Smith should have just heckled Rock from the seats verbally IMO, like "Leave her hair alone jerk", not gone up and assaulted him.


Wrong....  It's time for Hollywood to get the damned message that setting people up, disrespecting them at Will (no pun intended), and thinking that it is immune to the consequences of it's action's really needs to finally be challenged and then ended.

Comedy is one thing, but these out right attack's that are used in the most scheming cunning way's really needs to finally be checked. Hurray for Smith's response to the petty opportunists hiding behind an old trade in order to make attack's on his or her chosen prey. That's not comedy, and whoever told or groomed Chris Rock that it is, just got his bell rung when he finally cross the line with the wrong guy.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

mudwhistle said:


> "Civilized people" probably end up letting Russia take their country without a fight too.


Get a life


----------



## justoffal

sealybobo said:


> In a civilized society, you don't get to battery someone because they hurt your feelings.


It becomes more understandable if you consider the recent and very public statements made by his wife about their intimate relationship.
Not sure why anybody would commit that kind of public suicide by tweeting details of their sex life out to hundreds of millions of people.... Especially when the comments aren't particularly complimentary.

I mean ouch!

Add to that the fact that his wife apparently just had a hot fling with a well hung mattress masher in pursuit of pleasures she wasn't getting from Will... and you have the beginnings of irreparable mental and emotional damage that can make somebody pretty unpredictable.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Hellbilly said:


> Chris Rock fucked up. Will Smith gave him a receipt. I doubt Chris will make the same mistake again. Will should have told him to stop before he slapped him.


Rock did nothing illegal---it's a crime to assault someone.  Smith assaulted Rock like he has done several others.  Smith belongs in prison if this was not just a publicity stunt.


Canon Shooter said:


> The guy literally just won an Oscar. Those don't go to the bad actors...


Oscars go to bad actors...all the time.


----------



## sealybobo

Theowl32 said:


> Negro privilege again? A negro can punch a negro without fear of being arrested for the assault which is a 2nd degree misdemeanor in most states. In California I am sure blacks are allowed to do anything now. Where more highly developed are held to higher standards.
> 
> 2 + 2 = 4 still.


It's shit like this that will make it hard for blacks to complain about why cops shoot them.  Maybe they are more violent towards the police.  Look at how Will acted.  I've never seem a white man act so violently in hollywood all these years and I've seen Don Rickles being very rude to his audience.


----------



## beagle9

Canon Shooter said:


> The guy literally just won an Oscar. Those don't go to the bad actors...


By today's standard's it ain't crap... That's why these idiot ego stroking jokes of an event are slowly slinking into the bowels of history without even a good flush.


----------



## justoffal

beagle9 said:


> Wrong....  It's time for Hollywood to get the damned message that setting people up, disrespecting them at Will (no pun intended), and thinking that it is immune to the consequences of it's action's really needs to finally be challenged and then ended.
> 
> Comedy is one thing, but these out right attack's that are used in the most scheming cunning way's really needs to finally be checked. Hurray for Smith's response to the petty opportunists hiding behind an old trade in order to make attack's on his or her chosen prey. That's not comedy, and whoever told or groomed Chris Rock that it is, just got his bell rung when he finally cross the line with the wrong guy.


I think you're missing the point here. I have some sympathy for Will Smith but he's just dead wrong on this one. The only thing that will happen is that in future events the stage will be guarded by a couple of 300 lb security guards who will not allow anyone on the stage that's not scheduled to be there. The liability lawyers who run the thing will make damn sure that.

I'll guarantee you Chris Rock's lawyers have already been in touch with the Oscar events organizers.

Jo


----------



## Canon Shooter

Turtlesoup said:


> Nonsense..smith is a thug and always has been.  He just has money now---he has been snagged assaulting others as well.  It is what he does.



Who? The Ukrainian reporter who tried to kiss him?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Turtlesoup said:


> Oscars go to bad actors...all the time.


----------



## AMart

Man that was some straight up ghetto shit.


----------



## Polishprince

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of




Mr. Rock showed himself to be quite a wuss.  Failing to retaliate when Smith dissed him openly in public, is going to result in others beating the piss out of him.

Rock should have beat him upside the head with his mike and curbed stomped the mf'er.

Telling jokes is Rock's livelihood, he needs to stand up for it like a man.


----------



## beagle9

Muhammed said:


> Chris Rock is looking younger. He must have quit doing hard drugs.


He may have just started back..


----------



## Canon Shooter

Turtlesoup said:


> Rock did nothing illegal---it's a crime to assault someone.  Smith assaulted Rock like he has done several others.  Smith belongs in prison if this was not just a publicity stunt.



I doubt Smith needs the publicity.

Who are the "several others" he's assaulted?


----------



## Fang

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.



Well if you're OK with it, and you clearly are, then Ricky Gervais' monologue should have created a full scale riot since everyone's honor was insulted. Maybe they should have just taken Gervais out back and beat the shit out of him, right? Can't have that honor insulted during a comedy skit.


----------



## WelfareQueen

It's just black folks being black folks.  Nothing to see here.  .  Just think Chicago.


----------



## beagle9

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Nothing in Hollyweird happens by accident. Everything is scripted for maximum exposure. Just a publicity stunt where everyone played their part.


You might be right, because Chris should have been teary eyed from a slap like that or either Smith slap's like a girl or as you suggest it might be a set up just to draw attention. I don't think it was a set up, but I could be wrong.


----------



## BackAgain

Polishprince said:


> Mr. Rock showed himself to be quite a wuss.  Failing to retaliate when Smith dissed him openly in public, is going to result in others beating the piss out of him.
> 
> Rock should have beat him upside the head with his mike and curbed stomped the mf'er.
> 
> Telling jokes is Rock's livelihood, he needs to stand up for it like a man.


Maybe Rock isn’t a wuss. Maybe he’s just a bit more mature than to assume he has to fight. He was a _bit_ frayed, but mostly kept his wits about him. Somebody else already noted, here, that Smith wouldn’t have tried that shit on Chappelle. I doubt that Smith would have tried it on Ricky Gervais even.


----------



## beagle9

Fang said:


> Well if you're OK with it, and you clearly are, then Ricky Gervais' monologue should have created a full scale riot since everyone's honor was insulted. Maybe they should have just taken Gervais out back and beat the shit out of him, right? Can't have that honor insulted during a comedy skit.


Undoubtedly they didn't have any real men ready to defend their honor or families honor in the audience in that video, so Will Smith decided not this time, this bull crap ends today, otherwise with him and his wife putting up with such idiocy that is faked or cloaked as comedy just to get a pass.


----------



## theHawk

justoffal said:


> He probably should have slapped her for tweeting that he sucks in the bedroom....my guess is that he is still smarting from that.
> 
> JO


Will’s career really went down the tubes when he put his talentless son in a starring role in a movie that got panned by everyone it was so bad.


----------



## theHawk

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


When did I ever say the Ukraine war wasn’t a problem?  I have plenty of posts on the subject.


----------



## JoeMoma

G.I. Jane was played by a very hot Demmi Moore.  Chris Rock was actually paying Will's Wife a compliment by calling her the next G.I. Jane.


----------



## beagle9

theHawk said:


> Will’s career really went down the tubes when he put his talentless son in a starring role in a movie that got panned by everyone it was so bad.


So who was wrong Hawk, Chris or Will ?


----------



## justoffal

Canon Shooter said:


> Who? The Ukrainian reporter who tried to kiss him?


Male or female? I mean there are rumors out there.


----------



## Canon Shooter

justoffal said:


> I'll guarantee you Chris Rock's lawyers have already been in touch with the Oscar events organizers.



For what?


----------



## justoffal

Canon Shooter said:


> For what?


Failure to provide adequate security. None of those people show up in public events without 10 page contracts that cover everything up from slipping and falling on the stage to being shot by a member of the audience.


----------



## beagle9

JoeMoma said:


> G.I. Jane was played by a very hot Demmi Moore.  Chris Rock was actually paying Will's Wife a compliment by calling her the next G.I. Jane.


Uhhhhhh this is true, but Chris knows what's going on with Wills wife medically, and he shouldn't have ventured into that pit. Some things are just off limits, but the devil's in hollyweird push the boundaries therefore breaking societal norms further and further down by getting away with it.


----------



## theHawk

beagle9 said:


> So who was wrong Hawk, Chris or Will ?


Will Smith.

It’s an award show, everyone there should expect to roasted a little.  Joke may have been over the line, but slapping him was over the line too.


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> I doubt Smith needs the publicity.
> 
> Who are the "several others" he's assaulted?


One was a reporter.


----------



## Canon Shooter

theHawk said:


> Will’s career really went down the tubes when he put his talentless son in a starring role in a movie that got panned by everyone it was so bad.



Seriously?

The movie made $27 million during its first weekend. It was the sixth consecutive $100 million grossing film for Smith. It grossed $307 million at the box office and was nominated for the Best Picture Academy Award.

Exactly who panned it?


----------



## beagle9

theHawk said:


> Will Smith.
> 
> It’s an award show, everyone there should expect to roasted a little.  Joke may have been over the line, but slapping him was over the line too.


Disagree, because this very thing is why we have the confusion that is going on in society now. Guess it was time for the push back in hollyweird, and Will started it on a national stage. Not for violence, but at some point we have to believe that it was bound to finally happen. Look at Ukraine. At some point we shouldn't be surprised anymore.


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> One was a reporter.



One reporter is not several people, and the reporter tried to kiss him.

I'd have slapped the reporter, too...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

More black-on-black crime.


----------



## justoffal

beagle9 said:


> Uhhhhhh this is true, but Chris knows what's going on with Wills wife medically, and he shouldn't have ventured into that pit. Some things are just off limits, but the devil's in hollyweird push the boundaries therefore breaking societal norms further and further down by getting away with it.


It was rude IMO but then again that's what they pay him for. If Smith didn't like it he should have left the ceremony with his wife in protest. I would have been a much bigger statement than the slap which leaves him legally vulnerable by the way.


----------



## Jets




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

More black-on-black crime.


----------



## Stryder50

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


"Sticks and stones can break my bones,
But words can never hurt me."

What my momma drilled into us as kids.

Doesn't apply, it would seem, with Lefty Loonies whom are always seeking provocations for uncivil behavior.

I was also taught the only time for physical violence is in response to physical violence.


----------



## Canon Shooter

justoffal said:


> Failure to provide adequate security.



I don't care if there'd been 100 security guards there. None of them would've made a move towards Smith approaching Rock...




justoffal said:


> None of those people show up in public events without 10 page contracts that cover everything up from slipping and falling on the stage to being shot by a member of the audience.



It's pretty clear you don't know how these types of things work...


----------



## Canon Shooter

justoffal said:


> I would have been a much bigger statement than the slap which leaves him legally vulnerable by the way.



Chris Rock has already declined to press charges...


----------



## struth

Canon Shooter said:


> Seriously?
> 
> The movie made $27 million during its first weekend. It was the sixth consecutive $100 million grossing film for Smith. It grossed $307 million at the box office and was nominated for the Best Picture Academy Award.
> 
> Exactly who panned it?


I think he is referring to the movie "After Earth" After Earth - Wikipedia


----------



## justoffal

Canon Shooter said:


> Chris Rock has already declined to press charges...


Oh I believe that.... He was pretty cool about the whole thing in fact. I don't think it's Rock that Smith has to worry about.  

Jo


----------



## Unkotare

Just for the record, there is no "us whites," "us blacks," or "us" whatever.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Canon Shooter said:


> Who? The Ukrainian reporter who tried to kiss him?


I posted earlier of the HiltonPerez where smith had his bodyguard beat up someone.   I remember an interview from way back where he bragged of attacking people/doing drugs.  Smith is not a guy left the hood, he is still a hoodrat doing drugs.  Proof positive that throwing money at hoodrats doesn't change their criminal ways.


----------



## Canon Shooter

justoffal said:


> Oh I believe that.... He was pretty cool about the whole thing in fact. I don't think it's Rock that Smith has to worry about.
> 
> Jo



Huh. Lesson learned, thanks.

I had no idea that movie existed. I thought he was talking about "The Pursuit of Happyness"...


----------



## justoffal

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't care if there'd been 100 security guards there. None of them would've made a move towards Smith approaching Rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty clear you don't know how these types of things work...



Something will be done to prevent this from happening in the future... The event organizers will not be given a choice by the people who insure them. Ultimately they the ones that call the shots. I agree that no guards would have stopped Smith... That's the point dude his actions will change things.


----------



## theHawk

Canon Shooter said:


> Seriously?
> 
> The movie made $27 million during its first weekend. It was the sixth consecutive $100 million grossing film for Smith. It grossed $307 million at the box office and was nominated for the Best Picture Academy Award.
> 
> Exactly who panned it?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Turtlesoup said:


> I posted earlier of the HiltonPerez where smith had his bodyguard beat up someone.   I remember an interview from way back where he bragged of attacking people/doing drugs.  Smith is not a guy left the hood, he is still a hoodrat doing drugs.  Proof positive that throwing money at hoodrats doesn't change their criminal ways.



I would seriously question the validity of your claim that he's still doing drugs...


----------



## theHawk

Aaaaaaand of course CNN blames President Trump:
.
.


----------



## Canon Shooter

justoffal said:


> Something will be done to prevent this from happening in the future... The event organizers will not be given a choice by the people who insure them. Ultimately they the ones that call the shots. I agree that no guards would have stopped Smith... That's the point dude his actions will change things.



The Academy will institute a rule that no one from the audience will be permitted on stage and that will satisfy the insurance companies...


----------



## Turtlesoup

Dogmaphobe said:


>





Yes, they an Oscar to this idiotic "actor" before


----------



## Flash

Doesn't everyone see that this was staged by Hollywood to generate interest?  Now everybody is talking about a show that has been in declined and a movie hardly anyone saw.


After assaulting comedian Chris Rock on stage at the #Oscars, Will Smith begins acceptance speech by saying “Richard Williams was a fierce defender of his family…”pic.twitter.com/XTBRFh5LLY
Breaking911  (@Breaking911) March 28, 2022


----------



## Flash

Unkotare said:


> Just for the record, there is no "us whites," "us blacks," or "us" whatever.


To hell their ain't!


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> You might be right, because Chris should have been teary eyed from a slap like that or either Smith slap's like a girl or as you suggest it might be a set up just to draw attention. I don't think it was a set up, but I could be wrong.


It sure was a weird slap.  He certainly didn't try to knock him out with that hit.  More of a frustrated angry bitch slap.

Compare what he did to what you would have expected him to do if he really was offended. Hit then tackle Chris and have to be pulled off him.  To just walk up, bitch slap, then turn around and go sit down.  WOW.  

And I would have expected a different reaction from Chris Rock.  He sure took it well.  I would have been like WHAT THE FUCK DUDE.  He kept a smile on his face.

I can't wait for Chris Rock to go back on Howard Stern and talk about this.


----------



## sealybobo

Flash said:


> Doesn't everyone see that this was staged by Hollywood to generate interest?  Now everybody is talking about a show that has been in declined and a movie hardly anyone saw.
> 
> 
> After assaulting comedian Chris Rock on stage at the #Oscars, Will Smith begins acceptance speech by saying “Richard Williams was a fierce defender of his family…”pic.twitter.com/XTBRFh5LLY
> Breaking911  (@Breaking911) March 28, 2022


This does feel a little bit like we are getting Jucie Smallett'zed.


----------



## beagle9

justoffal said:


> It was rude IMO but then again that's what they pay him for. If Smith didn't like it he should have left the ceremony with his wife in protest. I would have been a much bigger statement than the slap which leaves him legally vulnerable by the way.


Leave like a dog tucking his tail and running while a little poodle dog was barking at his ankles ? Oh heeeeel no.

He did exactly what he should have done, otherwise in honor of his wife being senselessly attacked by a little Wiesel of a man who had been given the power to think that he could operate in this way by the elite that he serves like a little poodle barking at the end of his leash.


----------



## whitehall

Arrest imminent? Don't hold your breath. Shades of Jesse Smollett, H'wood is so desperate for recognition that it stages faked violence at the formerly respected Academy Awards. More pop-culture generated deterioration of society.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> It sure was a weird slap.  He certainly didn't try to knock him out with that hit.  More of a frustrated angry bitch slap.
> 
> Compare what he did to what you would have expected him to do if he really was offended. Hit then tackle Chris and have to be pulled off him.  To just walk up, bitch slap, then turn around and go sit down.  WOW.
> 
> And I would have expected a different reaction from Chris Rock.  He sure took it well.  I would have been like WHAT THE FUCK DUDE.  He kept a smile on his face.
> 
> I can't wait for Chris Rock to go back on Howard Stern and talk about this.


Yep... LOL


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> To hell their ain't!


"their"....


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## beagle9

Canon Shooter said:


> The Academy will institute a rule that no one from the audience will be permitted on stage and that will satisfy the insurance companies...


A rule ??? ROTFLMBO....  Better put some bouncer's up front or cooler's like depicted in the movie "road house" with Patrick Swayze, otherwise way back in the days of tough guy Hollywood. Better make sure the bouncers aren't actor's in the events though... LOL.


----------



## JoeMoma

beagle9 said:


> Uhhhhhh this is true, but Chris knows what's going on with Wills wife medically, and he shouldn't have ventured into that pit. Some things are just off limits, but the devil's in hollyweird push the boundaries therefore breaking societal norms further and further down by getting away with it.


And my previous statement was somewhat tongue and cheek.


----------



## justoffal

beagle9 said:


> Leave like a dog tucking his tail and running while a little poodle dog was barking at his ankles ? Oh heeeeel no.
> 
> He did exactly what he should have done, otherwise in honor of his wife being senselessly attacked by a little Wiesel of a man who had been given the power to think that he could operate in this way by the elite that he serves like a little poodle barking at the end of his leash.


Nah.... He would have made much more of an impact by leaving with his wife then he did by doing what he did. What he did left the audience and the world pretty much split down the middle about the right or wrong of the thing. Walking out the door would have given him closer to 80% I think. But then again he wouldn't have had the chance to feel so damn good about it either LOL. Gotta admit it's what most of us would have done. If it was Mike Tyson there though I wonder if he would have done the same thing.


----------



## Canon Shooter

beagle9 said:


> A rule ??? ROTFLMBO....  Better put some bouncer's up front or cooler's like depicted in the movie "road house" with Patrick Swayze, otherwise way back in the days of tough guy Hollywood. Better make sure the bouncers aren't actor's in the events though... LOL.



Yeah, that's all they'll do, and they'll expect audience members to adhere to that rule.

Whether they do or not is another story...


----------



## beagle9

justoffal said:


> Nah.... He would have made much more of an impact by leaving with his wife and he did by doing what he did. What he did left the audience in the world pretty much split down the middle about the right or wrong of the thing. Walking out the door would have given him closer to 80% I think.


Yeah you're right, because I forgot what kind of audience's we have today.


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> One reporter is not several people, and the reporter tried to kiss him.
> 
> I'd have slapped the reporter, too...


That wasn’t the point. The point was in answering your question, I now know of two. There may be others. I don’t chronicle Will Smith’s life. I did like his performance in 
I, Robot.


----------



## Gracie

MisterBeale said:


> I only became aware of it a few years ago.
> 
> I am really quite surprised at how prevalent it is among black women in the American community.  My favorite politician, Cynthia McKinney, I believe suffers from it.
> 
> I did some research, and I believe, between 4-5% of middle aged or older black women get this condition, about 1 and half percent to two percent of Hispanic women, and a percent of white women get it.
> 
> For some reason, Asian women don't really get it.  They have less than a percent of their population that suffer from it.
> 
> Men everywhere?


I was reading some news about it and in a comment left by someone, he said he used to do her hair some years ago...and she began losing it due to continually coloring her hair, chemicals to straighten it, and in general poorly done head/scalp treatments to get straighter hair...and her claim of a disease/condition is due to herself.

With that said, my opinion is....IF he was so offended, he could have walked out with his wife to show their opinion but he didn't because he wanted that statue. Instead he assaulted the comedic host (who is no worse than Don Rickles...remember him?)...then spewed vulgarities from the audience not once but twice. Just another example of the usual McD Weekly Rampage by certain people who carry that dna....which is overrun with violence even against their own.

To me, this is like asking a fleet of vikings to an English tea party and expecting them to politely ask for the grey poupon to be passed down the table. Ain't gonna happen.

Diversity my ass. Now its the Attack Whomever awards if offended. AND, I have seen Smith deride others just as nastily either in shows or movies or wherever. He is no innocent. He is a hypocrite and so are those in the audience who laughed and applauded it.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Theowl32

Ok, other than will smith's wife admitting to being railed by a young rapper in their house in their bed and his wife teasing will smith's sexual performance, where are we? 

Here, let me clarify and btw like commie kaepernick I think will Smith was once a decent honorable person. Like so many dudes with money they worked for and earned its often times (all too often) ruined by the (  @  Y  @  ) and (   Y   ). 

Is there another reason to truly like Chris Rock who looked like he was hit by a pillow and then will Smith acted like some bad ass as Rock is standing there looking like he was just hit by a pillow? 

Here, let's remember Chris Rocks favorite performance. Please note the loud cheers from THOSE PEOPLE in agreement. That's key.


Yotube is really trying their ever loving darndest to get rid of this now.


----------



## justoffal

BackAgain said:


> That wasn’t the point. The point was in answering your question, I now know of two. There may be others. I don’t chronicle Will Smith’s life. I did like his performance in
> I, Robot.


Second that...

MIB also.

Jo


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> I now know of two. There may be others.



The comment was made, by Turtlesoup, that there were "several".

For some odd reason, that member seems unable to support that assertion...


----------



## Gracie

Oh, and that Oscar should be taken away from him. One does not award violence with a reward. But they won't do that. He is exempt, ya know.


----------



## Paul Essien

theHawk said:


> When did I ever say the Ukraine war wasn’t a problem?  I have plenty of posts on the subject.


And does what's going on in Russia/Ukraine says something about white people ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> How in the fuck did you reach that conclusion?
> 
> You are one ignorant fuckin' negro...


And what does it say about white people ?


----------



## justoffal

Paul Essien said:


> And does what's going on in Russia/Ukraine says something about white people ?


Yes....that real, hard prejudice is not born of skin color. Never was.

Jo


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> And what does it say about white people ?



It says we're smart enough to not talk about Putin in a thread about Will Smith and Chris Rock.

Ya' stupid fuck...


----------



## bodecea

I get how the Right doesn't get this.....they are used to rolling over if their SO is insulted.   Just look to Cancun Cruz.


----------



## Flash

Paul Essien said:


> And what does it say about white people ?


Just about as much as the violence in Africa says about Negroes.

The only difference is that in Africa they chuck spears at each other while in Europe they use tanks.


----------



## theHawk

Paul Essien said:


> And does what's going on in Russia/Ukraine says something about white people ?


It says they are stupid following a man who thinks of them as goy.  A Godless Jew like Zelensky gets off on seeing white Christians killing each other.  That’s why the Marxist lefties here love him so much.  That’s why you are programmed to support him.


----------



## 2aguy

AlexanderPK said:


> Can anyone explain to a non American what happened there?




3 pampered, rich democrats had a moment of stupidity....

Chris Rock, rich democrat made a joke about jada pinkett smith, another rich democrat, about her bald head.  She is suffering from alopecia, and shaved her head.   Will smith, another rich democrat didn't like the joke about his wife, likely having laughed at jokes about everyone else in the room.....and slapped chris rock.......

The whole point of being a presenter and host of the show is to mock and make jokes about those in the room......

Will smith, a rich democrat, didn't like the joke and being rich and a democrat realized the rules of normal behavior don't apply to him...


----------



## Unkotare

Flash said:


> To hell their ain't!


There ain't. Really.


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> The comment was made, by Turtlesoup, that there were "several".
> 
> For some odd reason, that member seems unable to support that assertion...


If several = “more than one,” he’d be done. But assuming (as I do) that “several” means “more than two,” the he has only to show one more.


----------



## Hellbilly

Turtlesoup said:


> Rock did nothing illegal---it's a crime to assault someone. Smith assaulted Rock like he has done several others. Smith belongs in prison if this was not just a publicity stunt.


You call that an assault? Father used to hit me harder than Will hit Chris. Regardless its Chris’s decision on whether or not to press charges. He declined.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> I get how the Right doesn't get this.....they are used to rolling over if their SO is insulted.   Just look to Cancun Cruz.


You get insulted regularly. Do you “do” anything about it?  You also insult others, regularly. Are you suggesting anything needs to be “done” about it?  

And besides, you’re trying (obviously) to reframe the discussion.  Cruz responded. Rather clearly and well. If he had done anything more, hypocrites like you would use it as an alternative way of bashing the “right.” You’d say he’s too thin-skinned to take a verbal hit and thereby shows that he is too emotionally driven to be President.

You’re  a poseur.


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> You get insulted regularly. Do you “do” anything about it?  You also insult others, regularly. Are you suggesting anything needs to be “done” about it?
> 
> And besides, you’re trying (obviously) to reframe the discussion.  Cruz responded. Rather clearly and well. If he had done anything more, hypocrites like you would use it as an alternative way of bashing the “right.” You’d say he’s too thin-skinned to take a verbal hit and thereby shows that he is too emotionally driven to be President.
> 
> You’re  a poseur.


Insult ME all you want......I just con-sider the source.


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> If several = “more than one,” he’d be done. But assuming (as I do) that “several” means “more than two,” the he has only to show one more.



In your opinion.

To me, "several" is synonymous with "many"; a half dozen maybe...


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> Insult ME all you want......I just con-sider the source.


I don’t care what you consider. I doubt that what _you_ do involves _any_ consideration (no matter how trite your spelling).  I wasn’t so much “insulting” you, in any event, as I was just noting your hypocrisy and the basic fallacy of your prior post. It is what it is.


----------



## M14 Shooter

"Thank God I didn't make a joke about Alec Baldwin"
- C. Rock


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> To me, "several" is synonymous with "many"; a half dozen maybe...


Words mean what they mean.

Merriam-Webster agrees with me:
2a: more than one
b: more than two but fewer than many


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## JoeMoma

Canon Shooter said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> To me, "several" is synonymous with "many"; a half dozen maybe...


I would say 3 or 4 is pushing the low limit of "several" which can be many more than 3 or 4.

P.S.  As a kid, the word "Several" made me think about the word "Seven" for some reason.  I wonder if the two words have a common origin.


----------



## BackAgain

It isn’t “none.”  It isn’t “one.”  It can be a “couple,” but it can also mean “more than two. So since the word choice being discussed wasn’t “a couple,” the actual definition boils down to “more than two.”


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> I don’t care what you consider. I doubt that what _you_ do involves _any_ consideration (no matter how trite your spelling).  I wasn’t so much “insulting” you, in any event, as I was just noting your hypocrisy and the basic fallacy of your prior post. It is what it is.


This is pretty much where I feel sorry for you.   and all those you would not defend.


----------



## AMart

interesting that Smith was not escorted out of the building, won an award later, did a speech and then,


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> This is pretty much where I feel sorry for you.


Again: ^ a matter of no actual concern.
You are what you are; and that you are too stubborn to be honest is entirely *your* problem.


----------



## deannalw

Ima buy that bitch a wig.


----------



## Vastator

bodecea said:


> I get how the Right doesn't get this.....they are used to rolling over if their SO is insulted.   Just look to Cancun Cruz.


It’s those pesky things there… Whaddya call em’? Oh, yeah! Laws… Some folks simply cannot, or will abide by them.


----------



## Vastator

deannalw said:


> Ima buy that bitch a wig.


I’m just hoping I can run into them in public. I’d like to mention a thing or two about her hair! $$$$!


----------



## BlueGin

Bruce_Almighty said:


> I am not a fan of Will Smith but he was nice with what he did to Rock because Chris should have had his head kicked in for verbally assaulting another man wife even if it was in a tasteless joke.
> 
> Rock has always been a punk and someone finally slapped him for being the pathetic piece of trash he is…


Oh please. The assholes on this board tell more offensive jokes and the posters here are fine with it.

Other than the fact that it is very amusing when Hollywood dimwits turn on each other in public. They are still a bunch of whiny elitist hypocrites.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> Yep... LOL


Many blacks on TV today are admitting how wrong Will Smith was.  Will USMB blacks admit what he did was wrong?  If they don't, they need to realize this Will Smith story is a perfect example of what is wrong with black people.  They want to justify this.  I hear TJ Holmes trying to defend him because he was defending his wife.  But the other black panelists are very carefully trying to tap dance around the fact that this is not how you do things.

I love it!  I started a thread called Black People Don't Know How To Act and this black guy just said what I've been telling blacks here.  You can not put your hands on someone because they offend your wife or call you the N word.  Black people seem to think this gives them the green light to get violent.  It doesn't.

Will is lucky Chris Rock is not pressing charges.

Oh, and before anyone calls me a racist, before this incident, I would have considered voting for Will Smith if he ran for president.  This incident and his wife cuckholding him publicly has made me lose all respect for this guy.  Sad.  He should have smacked his wife









						From Jada confessing of cheating on Will Smith in 2020 vs him defending her at Oscars 2022 by slapping Chris Rock; check here
					

From Jada confessing of cheating on Will Smith in 2020 vs him defending her at Oscars 2022 by slapping Chris Rock; check here




					www.freepressjournal.in


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> And does what's going on in Russia/Ukraine says something about white people ?


Yes it says something about the human race.

What's happening in Detroit, what's happening in Russia and what happened at the Oscars are all great examples of what's wrong with people.  

I'm hearing all kinds of black people today admitting that what I've been telling you is true.  Him talking about his wife is no excuse to put your hands on someone.  And I'm sure then they must know being called the N word doesn't give you the right either.

I'm sure you believe what happened between those two black men was perfectly acceptable because you've said before if someone called you a bad name, you'd hit them.  Right?  So I'm sure you believe he was completely justified in putting his hands on Chris Rock.  Right?  At least admit it.  Own it.  Like Trump, lean in don't back peddle.  You clearly agree with Will Smith for smacking Chris right?  He did the right thing.  He did exactly what you would have done ESPECIALLY if it was a white dude like Ricky Gervais.


----------



## sealybobo

AMart said:


> interesting that Smith was not escorted out of the building, won an award later, did a speech and then,


They are a protected species now.  Any white man would have been dragged out for doing what Will did.  Not be allowed to sit the entire night like he's entitled.  Wrong message to send.  Police should have escorted Will out.  Then later Chris Rock could have refused to press charges but in the meantime Will should have been in a cell not front row.  Unbelievable.


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> 3 pampered, rich democrats had a moment of stupidity....
> 
> Chris Rock, rich democrat made a joke about jada pinkett smith, another rich democrat, about her bald head.  She is suffering from alopecia, and shaved her head.   Will smith, another rich democrat didn't like the joke about his wife, likely having laughed at jokes about everyone else in the room.....and slapped chris rock.......
> 
> The whole point of being a presenter and host of the show is to mock and make jokes about those in the room......
> 
> Will smith, a rich democrat, didn't like the joke and being rich and a democrat realized the rules of normal behavior don't apply to him...


And then we see Will Smith crying and snotting up like every politician before him after they done or said something out of line, even if what was said or done was warranted due to the circumstance. Hope he had tears of regret over what he said he was being called for in life after commiting to violence, and not tears of regret over what hollyweird thinks about him.. I wouldn't expect him to handle such a thing in that way, but were those tears because he violated the hollyweird woke code, where as you give to others until they cry, and then run back to the porch saying it was him just being funny or hey it's only comedy right.?... Pathetic.

How about this, Will should have left to cool off right after the slap, but his wife stays, and then accepts the award for him. She explains that they've been through a lot lately, and she'll give him their love when she see's him. Rock would've been a man on an island with no where to turn by what he caused with his arrogance, and Will would have saved his man card instead of shedding all those tears as if he was groveling for acceptance by the WOKIE'S again.


----------



## Mindful

I know the intersections are a little complicated here. All I’m saying is that if America wasn’t so racist, Smith would be in jail by now. But then Rock hardly comes out of all this particularly well, either. He would never have made fun of Jada Pinkett Smith’s head if that bald pate had belonged to a white woman. He wouldn’t have dared. The considerable professionalism with which Rock received Smith’s right hand cannot obscure his internalised anti-blackness and selective ableism.

One more thing. Am I the only one thinking that there would be more sympathy for the Pinkett Smiths today if it wasn’t for our society’s bigoted disdain for open relationships, polyamory and alternative family structures? All those ‘hilarious’ tweets about Will Smith saying ‘keep my wife’s name out your fucking mouth’, while being otherwise relaxed about what she and other men and their mouths get up to, reflect our society’s dogged refusal to understand that letting younger men shag your wife is what progress looks like in 2022. 

So no, this was not just one clearly unstable actor slapping a comedian who made fun of his wife. If only it were that simple. That slap and the reaction to it have served as a chilling reminder of various things I’ve been saying for years. And it’s about time we all woke up to that.









						Why Will Smith slapping Chris Rock proves my point…
					

…about toxic masculinity, anti-blackness and maybe the war in Ukraine.




					www.spiked-online.com


----------



## Stashman

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


What a race baiter you are. So, we are supposed to just let blacks do whatever they want too? If someone says something about it than they are a racist? Same old racism that you have posted before. You are the RACIST!


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> And does what's going on in Russia/Ukraine says something about white people ?


I love it when black Americans act badly you always point to the worst whites on the planet and ask us to compare blacks to them.

We all know Putin is bad and wrong.  Do you know Will Smith was bad and wrong?  What if it were a white person and they called Will the N word?  Would that give him the right to put his hands on that person?  No it would not.

I love it that this happened because I'm hearing black commentators like TJ Holmes saying nothing a person says gives you the right to put your hands on them.  So now at least blacks realize hopefully that disrespecting your wife doesn't give you the freedom to get violent.  NOW, the next question is, do they realize they can't get violent if someone calls them the N word?  I believe far too many of you think that gives you the green light to get violent and I'm sorry but it doesn't.  If you believe it does you prove my opinion that black people don't know how to act.


----------



## bodecea

Vastator said:


> It’s those pesky things there… Whaddya call em’? Oh, yeah! Laws… Some folks simply cannot, or will abide by them.


There's such a thing as breaking the law.......and then accepting punishment and apologizing too.   

And then there's the snivelers who do nothing when their SOs are insulted.  Case in point, Cancun Cruz.


----------



## bodecea

Vastator said:


> I’m just hoping I can run into them in public. I’d like to mention a thing or two about her hair! $$$$!


Sure, hun.


----------



## mudwhistle

surada said:


> I'd guess Will Smith has a drinking problem.


I think Will Smith has an angry wife problem. 
They also need to learn how to raise their kids properly because his son is fucked up.


----------



## Vastator

bodecea said:


> Sure, hun.


I’ll take a slap in the face for a cool Mil. Ive taken more than one. And for a sight less, I can assure you…


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> And then we see Will Smith crying and snotting up like every politician before him after they done or said something out of line, even if what was said or done was warranted due to the circumstance. Hope he had tears of regret over what he said he was being called for in life after commiting to violence, and not tears of regret over what hollyweird thinks about him.. I wouldn't expect him to handle such a thing in that way, but were those tears because he violated the hollyweird woke code, where as you give to others until they cry, and then run back to the porch saying it was him just being funny or hey it's only comedy right.?... Pathetic.
> 
> How about this, Will should have left to cool off right after the slap, but his wife stays, and then accepts the award for him. She explains that they've been through a lot lately, and she'll give him their love when she see's him. Rock would've been a man on an island with no where to turn by what he caused with his arrogance, and Will would have saved his man card instead of shedding all those tears as if he was groveling for acceptance by the WOKIE'S again.


Will should have ripped into him when he won the Oscar, VERBALLY.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Will was laughing until he saw the look on Jada's face, and she wasn't looking at Chris ...
> When he slapped Chris, he was in recovery mode and trying not to end up sleeping on the couch.
> 
> .​


I agree.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> He won't commit an assault.  With that said, if we are seeing a comic, certainly not.    Mr. Rock is doing the honorable thing by not pressing charges though


What will he do?


----------



## beagle9

Mindful said:


> I know the intersections are a little complicated here. All I’m saying is that if America wasn’t so racist, Smith would be in jail by now. But then Rock hardly comes out of all this particularly well, either. He would never have made fun of Jada Pinkett Smith’s head if that bald pate had belonged to a white woman. He wouldn’t have dared. The considerable professionalism with which Rock received Smith’s right hand cannot obscure his internalised anti-blackness and selective ableism.
> 
> One more thing. Am I the only one thinking that there would be more sympathy for the Pinkett Smiths today if it wasn’t for our society’s bigoted disdain for open relationships, polyamory and alternative family structures? All those ‘hilarious’ tweets about Will Smith saying ‘keep my wife’s name out your fucking mouth’, while being otherwise relaxed about what she and other men and their mouths get up to, reflect our society’s dogged refusal to understand that letting younger men shag your wife is what progress looks like in 2022.
> 
> So no, this was not just one clearly unstable actor slapping a comedian who made fun of his wife. If only it were that simple. That slap and the reaction to it have served as a chilling reminder of various things I’ve been saying for years. And it’s about time we all woke up to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Will Smith slapping Chris Rock proves my point…
> 
> 
> …about toxic masculinity, anti-blackness and maybe the war in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spiked-online.com


Don't know all that hollyweird gossip stuff, so I can't make any comments beyond what I witnessed on the video of the event.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> moreover, attacking the man, while he in no way could defend himself...classless...Mr. Rock was a professional and keep his composure.  I have a lot of respect for Mr. Rock today


Did you respect him when he told the joke?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

jknowgood said:


> View attachment 622329


He wasn't trying to hurt him.


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> What will he do?


we’d leave the show if it was that offensive to us 

not commit crimes.  I’m always amazed how the left excuses acts of violence


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Did you respect him when he told the joke?


yeah, he’s a funny comedian that often tells racy and edgy jokes.   I don’t think he’s a great actor, but some of his stand up has been funny


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> we’d leave the show if it was that offensive to us
> 
> not commit crimes.  I’m always amazed how the left excuses acts of violence


Hmm, who excused it?  I understand it, I am betting you are married to a white man.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> yeah, he’s a funny comedian that often tells racy and edgy jokes.   I don’t think he’s a great actor, but some of his stand up has been funny


Yea he is funny, I love his comedy.  With that being said there are some things you don't joke about.


----------



## yidnar

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


its the hypocrisy on violence from the left thats been exposed not the fact that a man defended his wife .  for example Sarah Sanders was treated much worse by Michelle Wolf at the correspondents dinner ! if Sanders had gotten up and slapped the shit out of Wolf the left would have went nuts calling her a violent racist with thin skin ect .... and is making fun of bald men ok ? remember the left says theres no major difference between men and women so why shouldnt a bald actor be able to assault someone for making fun of his baldness ....


----------



## bodecea

Vastator said:


> I’ll take a slap in the face for a cool Mil. Ive taken more than one. And for a sight less, I can assure you…


Sure you would....and then there'd be this evidence that you did it in order to get a payday.   Nice morals there...must be a Rightie.


----------



## JLW

Chris Rock made a tasteless and idiotic joke.

Will Smith should have maintained his composure and dealt with it after the broadcast.

Smacking someone is unacceptable in every case whether it is on TV or not

I give Rock credit for maintaining his composure though.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Just about as much as the violence in Africa says about Negroes.
> 
> The only difference is that in Africa they chuck spears at each other while in Europe they use tanks.


Well, we now know you would never defend your loved ones.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> There's such a thing as breaking the law.......and then accepting punishment and apologizing too.
> 
> And then there's the snivelers who do nothing when their SOs are insulted.  Case in point, Cancun Cruz.


That’s twice in a row, genius. Try “they’re.”  

You appear to be one of the snivelers, btw. Funny, that.

Meanwhile, try to focus. The thread topic is not Ted Cruz or President Trump. If you imagine that  you have something of any significance to discuss about either or both of _them_ (as unlikely as that is), find the right  thread. 👍


----------



## yidnar

LeftofLeft said:


> Mocking someone over a physical appearance or medical condition is pathetic.


sooooo Chris Rock shouldnt make a joke about a bald actor either ? and if he does he gets what he gets right ?


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Hmm, who excused it?  I understand it, I am betting you are married to a white man.


you excused it.  Why would you make such a racist prejudicial assumption?  you think black men are more likely to resort to criminal behavior?  why?


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Will was laughing until he saw the look on Jada's face, and she wasn't looking at Chris ...
> When he slapped Chris, he was in recovery mode and trying not to end up sleeping on the couch.
> 
> .​


When he caught her cheating she swore she didn't do it.  Wasn't me she said.  He said swear you didn't?  She said "if I did may my hair fall out"

Is it just me or does Jada look like Jerry's girlfriend?


----------



## Vastator

bodecea said:


> Sure you would....and then there'd be this evidence that you did it in order to get a payday.   Nice morals there...must be a Rightie.


What can I say? It’s a trick I’ve seen work well for the Democrat constituency. Why not take it for a spin?


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea he is funny, I love his comedy.  With that being said there are some things you don't joke about.


like what?


----------



## sealybobo

LeftofLeft said:


> Mocking someone over a physical appearance or medical condition is pathetic.


I agree and Will should have told him off when he accepted the award.  Use your words.


----------



## sealybobo

struth said:


> like what?


Trump
Jada
Obama
Ukraine
Trannies


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I don't keep up with an ounce of Hollywood gossip, but looking at this video, curious if it was staged or real... and learned that Will Smith's family is pretty fucked up. A mess. His son at 15 filed to legally separate from his father.
So... gonna say he must not be the father of the year.
  Instead of going to fancy award ceremonies, dinners and viewings... maybe he should try and repair the damage and ruin his family is in.


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> It isn’t “none.”  It isn’t “one.”  It can be a “couple,” but it can also mean “more than two. So since the word choice being discussed wasn’t “a couple,” the actual definition boils down to “more than two.”



Wow, obsess much?


----------



## sealybobo

j-mac said:


> people react differently….Hard to say really.


I wish Trump would walk up to Kathy Griffin at an awards show and give her a smack in the mouth like that for the joke she told


----------



## sealybobo

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't keep up with an ounce of Hollywood gossip, but looking at this video, curious if it was staged or real... and learned that Will Smith's family is pretty fucked up. A mess. His son at 15 filed to legally separate from his father.
> So... gonna say he must not be the father of the year.
> Instead of going to fancy award ceremonies, dinners and viewings... maybe he should try and repair the damage and ruin his family is in.


Or divorce.  The kids are old enough now.  Life is too short.  And sorry but the public is never going to forget this or that she cheated on you.

He should have smacked her for cheating on him.


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> Wow, obsess much?


No. Evade much?


----------



## sealybobo

JLW said:


> Chris Rock made a tasteless and idiotic joke.
> 
> Will Smith should have maintained his composure and dealt with it after the broadcast.
> 
> Smacking someone is unacceptable in every case whether it is on TV or not
> 
> I give Rock credit for maintaining his composure though.


He was so composed it almost seems unbelievable.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

His wife should have walked over and smacked him for laughing. He was laughing at rocks joke until he saw the death stare.


----------



## yidnar

BULLDOG said:


> Smith might not have liked it, but he was willing to put on his actor's smile and let it pass until his wife gave him that look. That look that said if he didn't do something, she would guilt him forever for not defending her. I wonder how many men have needlessly had their asses kicked because of that same look.


millions .


----------



## bodecea

Vastator said:


> What can I say? It’s a trick I’ve seen work well for the Democrat constituency. Why not take it for a spin?


"It's a trick I've seen work well"................do tell.   Give us some examples, hun.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> you excused it.  Why would you make such a racist prejudicial assumption?  you think black men are more likely to resort to criminal behavior?  why?


Hmm, I missed the post where i excused it.  What's racist about being married to a white man?  I can't tell a man how to defend his wife.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


>



LOL

Funny given...


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> like what?


A man's wife or kids who are dealing with an illness or medical condition.


----------



## Hellbilly

Stashman said:


> So, we are supposed to just let blacks do whatever they want too?


Why not? White folks have always done just that.


----------



## bodecea

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Funny given...


Yep....that was the REAL slap.   And the fat former con-man is STILL crying over it.


----------



## yidnar

Hellbilly said:


> Chris Rock fucked up. Will Smith gave him a receipt. I doubt Chris will make the same mistake again. Will should have told him to stop before he slapped him.


lets swap Chris Rock with the Rock Dwayne Johnson ..... you can bet your ass Smith would have laughed at the joke and stayed in his seat ... false bravado ...example ...did you notice how Smith swaggered off the stage after the slap ?


----------



## Faun

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lol!!! Love it!!
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Smith removed or arrested? A fan sure the hell would have.



Because Rock refused to file a police report.


----------



## Winco

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.





theHawk said:


> Multi millionaire black movie star, Will Smith, had a ghetto moment.
> 
> I’m not a critical race theorist, but I’m sure there is an excuse for it.  African Americans are not able to suppress “heated moments” because of 300 years of slavery, or something.


Anytime thehawk can put down a black man he will (unless it's a well know conservative), all while defending that he isn't racist.


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Hmm, I missed the post where i excused it.  What's racist about being married to a white man?  I can't tell a man how to defend his wife.


i am not at all surprised a plantation boy doesn’t see the racism in your post


----------



## BackAgain

LordBrownTrout said:


> His wife should have walked over and smacked him for laughing. He was laughing at rocks joke until he saw the death stare.


That’s true. And not deniable. It was recorded.


----------



## Lisa558

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


Translation: No criticizing black people, even ones who exert violence and scream profanities on national tv! Any behavior by blacks must be accepted.


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> A man's wife or kids who are dealing with an illness or medical condition.


and you support criminal behavior in response?


----------



## Seymour Flops

theHawk said:


> Multi millionaire black movie star, Will Smith, had a ghetto moment.
> 
> I’m not a critical race theorist, but I’m sure there is an excuse for it.  African Americans are not able to suppress “heated moments” because of 300 years of slavery, or something.


He's not ghetto. He grew up a middle class kid. His Fresh Prince character was a parody that caught on.

That slap was even faker tjan his street cred. More satire of blacks who grew up without his advantages.


----------



## Stashman

Hellbilly said:


> Why not? White folks have always done just that.


Not me. If your white did you always do what you wanted?
Your a joke and the woke agenda you pander too are killing this country. So, in my opinion you are killing this country, and should be arrested for treason and sentenced to life in prison.


----------



## Lisa558

struth said:


> and you support criminal behavior in response?


He supports any behavior, no matter how inappropriate or downright violent, if perpetrated by a black. If a white objects, he will attempt to shut him or her up with the “white supremacist” accusation.


----------



## Hellbilly

struth said:


> and you support criminal behavior in response?


That's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

He had a moment of passion and he fell victim to it.

However, that's an explanation,not an excuse. He should be charged with assault.


----------



## sealybobo

Superbadbrutha said:


> A man's wife or kids who are dealing with an illness or medical condition.


I'll be honest I don't approve of the joke.  I wouldn't have told it.  It wasn't a roast.  Probably why Chris Rock didn't press charges.  But what Will did was not appropriate.  We don't live in a society where what he did is appropriate.

What he did goes exactly opposite of what stand your ground laws say.  If Chris Rock knew Will was coming to hit him, and he had a gun, by law, he would have had the right to pull out the gun and shoot Will dead for attacking him.  He would have no reason to know that Will would stop after one slap.  So in a different situation, Chris could have legally killed Will for what he did.


----------



## Vastator

bodecea said:


> Well, we now know you would never defend your loved ones.


Unless you saw a different video… she wasn’t attacked. Someone made a joke that most, including Smith thought was funny. Till his wife said or did something that prompted Smith to commit a crime. And it was a crime regardless of Rocks decision to pursue charges or not. He wasn’t defending anything. He only bolstered his reputation as a submissive Cuck; who aside from not doing anything about his wife fucking, and sucking anything she can get her wet spots around… He didn’t even have the balls to tell her to “simmer down. It’s a fucking joke”.

Which ultimately makes Smith the biggest joke of the night.


----------



## struth

Lisa558 said:


> He supports any behavior, no matter how inappropriate or downright violent, if perpetrated by a black. If a white objects, he will attempt to shut him or her up with the “white supremacist” accusation.


this explains his prior comment about me being married to a white man…


----------



## yidnar

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Will was laughing until he saw the look on Jada's face, and she wasn't looking at Chris ...
> When he slapped Chris, he was in recovery mode and trying not to end up sleeping on the couch.
> 
> .​


he is sleeping on the couch .... when this man visits .


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He had a moment of passion and he fell victim to it.
> 
> However, that's an explanation,not an excuse. He should be charged with assault.


And just like an abused wife can't refuse to press charges, Chris Rock shouldn't be allowed to say he's not pressing charges.  If it was Amy Shumer and Will bitch slapped her, Will would be in jail even if Amy didn't want to press charges.


----------



## struth

Hellbilly said:


> That's a bit of a stretch.


if you support what Smith did you do.  Assault is a crime.  He’s lucky Chris Rock is a bigger person


----------



## 22lcidw

whitehall said:


> Arrest imminent? Don't hold your breath. Shades of Jesse Smollett, H'wood is so desperate for recognition that it stages faked violence at the formerly respected Academy Awards. More pop-culture generated deterioration of society.


So what you are saying is that this is not real. Liston/ Ali fight in 1965 was questionable.


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> No. Evade much?



I'm not evading anything. I just think it's funny how you're turning this into a thread about the definition of a word. 

You found a definition which differs from mine. WHO'S A GOOD BOY?? WHO'S A GOOD BOY??


----------



## miketx

deannalw said:


> Ima buy that bitch a wig.


Wifes got one.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


He did not defend his wife's honor.  He defended her vanity.  Although it was in very bad taste to joke about someone's affliction.


----------



## AMart

JLW said:


> Chris Rock made a tasteless and idiotic joke.
> 
> Will Smith should have maintained his composure and dealt with it after the broadcast.
> 
> Smacking someone is unacceptable in every case whether it is on TV or not
> 
> I give Rock credit for maintaining his composure though.


Disagree the GI Jane remark was hilarious, as long as that condition isn't life threatening.


----------



## Hellbilly

Stashman said:


> Not me. If your white did you always do what you wanted?
> Your a joke and the woke agenda you pander too are killing this country. So, in my opinion you are killing this country, and should be arrested for treason and sentenced to life in prison.


White people have always done what they want.
Open a history book.


----------



## Faun

LordBrownTrout said:


> His wife should have walked over and smacked him for laughing. He was laughing at rocks joke until he saw the death stare.



That's exactly what prompted this. His wife caught him laughing at the joke. So then he had to man up and defend her to show her he didn't really think it was funny.


----------



## Canon Shooter

struth said:


> if you support what Smith did you do.  Assault is a crime.  He’s lucky Chris Rock is a bigger person



I don't "support" what Smith did, but I understand why he did it. If someone says something demeaning about my smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend I'll beat him until he stops bleeding. I'm not saying it's right, nor would I be looking for support from anyone. But I'm not going to sit there and just let it happen.

I think the reason Rock isn't pressing charges is because he realizes he crossed a line that shouldn't have been crossed...


----------



## sealybobo

Lisa558 said:


> He supports any behavior, no matter how inappropriate or downright violent, if perpetrated by a black. If a white objects, he will attempt to shut him or her up with the “white supremacist” accusation.


Whenever I talk about how blacks in America today behave badly he loves to point to some of the planets worst whites in history and compare black Americans today to them.  

To just blow off Will's bad behavior because of what Putin is doing seems cowardly, lazy and ignorant.

How about instead of comparing Will to Putin, let's compare Will to every other person at the awards show last night.  Did he act better or worse than everyone else?

Sidney Poitier is rolling over in his grave right now.  Oprah is calling a meeting.  Jamie Foxx is glad they're no longer focused on him.


----------



## Vastator

sealybobo said:


> Or divorce.  The kids are old enough now.  Life is too short.  And sorry but the public is never going to forget this or that she cheated on you.
> 
> He should have smacked her for cheating on him.


And now with this stunt; the whole world is talking about what a Cuck he is. That pesky law of unintended consequences rears its ugly head again.

Of all the jokes of the night; Smith inadvertently became the biggest one.


----------



## Hellbilly

struth said:


> if you support what Smith did you do.  Assault is a crime.  He’s lucky Chris Rock is a bigger person



If it's such a crime why were no charges filed?
It's a case of Chris fucking up and Will giving him a receipt.


----------



## Unkotare

struth said:


> if you support what Smith did you do.  Assault is a crime.  He’s lucky Chris Rock is a bigger person


He's actually a much smaller person.


----------



## sealybobo

struth said:


> if you support what Smith did you do.  Assault is a crime.  He’s lucky Chris Rock is a bigger person


He's also lucky Chris ISN'T a bigger person.  Would Will have done that to Jason Mamoa?


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm not evading anything. I just think it's funny how you're turning this into a thread about the definition of a word.
> 
> You found a definition which differs from mine. WHO'S A GOOD BOY?? WHO'S A GOOD BOY??


Wrong again. You shared an opinion about the “meaning” of the word to you. But, see, your opinion isn’t the definition. And your opinion doesn’t supplant the meaning as used by the Board Member whose choice of words you were commenting about.

Your comment wasn’t exactly critical. But you were wrong. And you still are.


----------



## sealybobo

Hellbilly said:


> If it's such a crime why were no charges filed?
> It's a case of Chris fucking up and Will giving him a receipt.


If a woman said it and Will hit her, they wouldn't have given the woman the option to not press charges.  

If it happened anywhere else to almost anyone else he would have been arrested.

Remember what Trump said.  He could shoot someone and get away with it.  Well apparently so can Will.


----------



## Lisa558

struth said:


> this explains his prior comment about me being married to a white man…


I must have missed something. Are you a black woman, married to a white guy? That would upset male black supremacists, such as that poster.


----------



## Unkotare

Actors at an acting awards ceremony. Hmmm......


----------



## Hellbilly

sealybobo said:


> If a woman said it and Will hit her, they wouldn't have given the woman the option to not press charges.
> 
> If it happened anywhere else to almost anyone else he would have been arrested.
> 
> Remember what Trump said.  He could shoot someone and get away with it.  Well apparently so can Will.


Are you comparing murder to a slap in the face? Kinda sounds like it.


----------



## Lisa558

Smith shouldn’t have yelled the f word across the entire audience. Kids may have been watching.

Our entire country is going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## sealybobo

Hellbilly said:


> If it's such a crime why were no charges filed?
> It's a case of Chris fucking up and Will giving him a receipt.


“LAPD investigative entities are aware of an incident between two individuals during the Academy Awards program. The incident involved one individual slapping another. The individual involved has declined to file a police report. If the involved party desires a police report at a later date, LAPD will be available to complete an investigative report.”


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> Wrong again. You shared an opinion about the “meaning” of the word to you. But, see, your opinion isn’t the definition. And your opinion doesn’t supplant the meaning as used by the Board Member whose choice of words you were commenting about.



Of course, I never claimed any of that. I never claimed my opinion was the definition, so stop lying.

As for the forum member who made the comment, there have been no further examples provided...



BackAgain said:


> Your comment wasn’t exactly critical. But you were wrong. And you still are.



No, I wasn't.

I like scrambled eggs. I don't like them over-done. I refer to how I like them as "loose". Other people I know refer to them as "wet".

Neither of those, however, are a dictionary definition of how I like my scrambled eggs.

But, it's pretty clear that being "right" is of paramount performance to you. I guess you weren't hugged enough as a child. So, as I couldn't really give a flying fuck about any of this, I'll let you claim some sort of victory in being "right".

Your pathetic but, apparently, that's all you've really got going for you...


----------



## Stashman

Hellbilly said:


> White people have always done what they want.
> Open a history book.


So that means since I'm white I can rob a bank than? Steal a car?
Shoot someone? Tell me what I'm allowed to do that blacks can't.


----------



## Calypso Jones

what.. She got alopecia.   Maybe the smith's should start an alopecia foundation.  Batch can afford a warehouse full of wigs.  Other people have it, deal with like real people do and they don't go round having someone slap somebody for mentioning it.  Asholes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wow... y'all got me curious... I had no idea how fucked up Will Smith is in real life.
One of his sons files to legally separate from him at 15 years old, his wife cheated multiple times on him... after apparently Smith told the guy it was ok... they were separated. sort of, not legally, she wanted to start fucking this guy and Will said ok.
But that isn't the real deal... the real deal is they played this out on live television in front of a live audience on some show.
And Will sat there looking like a whipped little boy while his wife joked about it.
Then she gets on another show and laughs and brags about the sex!!
WTF??
   I will never look at this dude the same.


----------



## Vastator

Stashman said:


> Not me. If your white did you always do what you wanted?
> Your a joke and the woke agenda you pander too are killing this country. So, in my opinion you are killing this country, and should be arrested for treason and sentenced to life in prison.


Wait a second there! Why should we pay to house and feed him?


Hellbilly said:


> Are you comparing murder to a slap in the face? Kinda sounds like it.


Only to a retard.


----------



## Faun

sealybobo said:


> I'll be honest I don't approve of the joke.  I wouldn't have told it.  It wasn't a roast.  Probably why Chris Rock didn't press charges.  But what Will did was not appropriate.  We don't live in a society where what he did is appropriate.
> 
> What he did goes exactly opposite of what stand your ground laws say.  If Chris Rock knew Will was coming to hit him, and he had a gun, by law, he would have had the right to pull out the gun and shoot Will dead for attacking him.  He would have no reason to know that Will would stop after one slap.  So in a different situation, Chris could have legally killed Will for what he did.



What he did was to appease his wife who busted him laughing at a joke at her expense.


----------



## Vastator

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow... y'all got me curious... I had no idea how fucked up Will Smith is in real life.
> One of his sons files to legally separate from him at 15 years old, his wife cheated multiple times on him... after apparently Smith told the guy it was ok... they were separated. sort of, not legally, she wanted to start fucking this guy and Will said ok.
> But that isn't the real deal... the real deal is they played this out on live television in front of a live audience on some show.
> And Will sat there looking like a whipped little boy while his wife joked about it.
> Then she gets on another show and laughs and brags about the sex!!
> WTF??
> I will never look at this dude the same.


He’s a completely demasculated Cuck. I’d almost feel bad for him if I could be given to care.


----------



## Flash

A stupid self-championing awards show with a bunch of out of touch, elitist Limousine Libtard fucks patting themselves on the back and the masses stopped tuning out, so they go "Hey, why don't we have two ethnically protected classes fake-fight on stage over the honor of one cuckold's weird looking wife. That'll rake in the viewers!"


----------



## Hellbilly

Stashman said:


> Tell me what I'm allowed to do that blacks can't.


Drive your car without fear of being murdered by a cop.


----------



## Stashman

Hellbilly said:


> Drive your car without fear of being murdered by a cop.


FACT: More whites are shot by police than blacks every year. Always have been.


----------



## Vastator

Hellbilly said:


> Drive your car without fear of being murdered by a cop.


Fear is a choice.


----------



## Hellbilly

Stashman said:


> FACT: More whites are killed by police than blacks every year. Always have been.


Prove it.


----------



## yidnar

theHawk said:


> Aaaaaaand of course CNN blames President Trump:
> .
> .
> View attachment 622366


further proof that the left is insane ..


----------



## Hellbilly

Vastator said:


> Fear is a choice.


POC getting murdered by police is a reality.


----------



## Rogue AI

bodecea said:


> I get how the Right doesn't get this.....they are used to rolling over if their SO is insulted.   Just look to Cancun Cruz.


I thought the threat of right wing violence got you people's knickers in a knot. Now you think the right isn't violent enough?


----------



## sealybobo

Faun said:


> What he did was to appease his wife who busted him laughing at a joke at her expense.


Even if he was faking the laugh, that's what she should have done too.  Then he could have let Chris have it later when he accepted his award.  

Now we will NEVER stop making fun of Will and Jada.  They opened up pandora's box.  You know what they say to kids who are getting picked on?  Don't let them know it bothers you then they'll stop.  Now Will has become a punch line.

But I can't help think of Mel Gibson.  If he was able to overcome the embarrassment of that tape, I think Will will get over this.


----------



## Vastator

Hellbilly said:


> POC getting murdered by police is a reality.


And… More white people are killed by police, than blacks every year. And always have been.
I apologize about the retard comment earlier. It was just “off the cuff”. Had I known you actually were. I’d never have said it. Now I know how Mad Max felt when he pulled back the mask on Master Blaster…


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> Of course, I never claimed any of that. I never claimed my opinion was the definition, so stop lying.
> 
> As for the forum member who made the comment, there have been no further examples provided...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wasn't.
> 
> I like scrambled eggs. I don't like them over-done. I refer to how I like them as "loose". Other people I know refer to them as "wet".
> 
> Neither of those, however, are a dictionary definition of how I like my scrambled eggs.
> 
> But, it's pretty clear that being "right" is of paramount performance to you. I guess you weren't hugged enough as a child. So, as I couldn't really give a flying fuck about any of this, I'll let you claim some sort of victory in being "right".
> 
> Your pathetic but, apparently, that's all you've really got going for you...


Wow. You’re quite obtuse. I shared the definition. As I said. You replied with your “opinion” as I said. I didn’t claim you used a definition.  In fact, I clearly said that your opinion is not a definition.

Your quibbling bullshit was with Tutlesoup. Will Smith slaps Chris Rock on stage, “keep my wife’s name out yo f***in’ mouth”.

I correctly noted what “several” means. That’s all. Everything which followed from that was me backing up what I said and you sharing your ignorant and erroneous opinion, then bitching about the fact that I corrected you.  Get your panties out of their knot, kid.

And let’s see if there are any other incidents of asshole Will Smith resorting to violence. One more completes the picture and would prove that Turtlesoup was right all along.


----------



## Hellbilly

Vastator said:


> And… More white people are killed by police, than blacks every year. And always have been.
> I apologize about the retard comment earlier. It was just “off the cuff”. Had I known you actually were. I’d never have said it. Now I know how Mad Max felt when he pulled back the mask on Master Blaster…


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Paul Essien said:


> So Putin is slaughtering tons of white people in Ukraine bringing the propspect of WW3 that's not a problem to you.
> 
> Will Smith slaps someone on stage for dissing his wife and that's a problem to you
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that


This deflection ricocheted off your forehead.  

Will Smith, whom I respect, acted a fool.  Should be charged.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Perhaps Will Smith should have told guys to keep Jada's mouth off their dick?
Just sayin


----------



## yidnar

theHawk said:


> It says they are stupid following a man who thinks of them as goy.  A Godless Jew like Zelensky gets off on seeing white Christians killing each other.  That’s why the Marxist lefties here love him so much.  That’s why you are programmed to support him.


Putin is a maniac


----------



## Lisa558

Vastator said:


> And… More white people are killed by police, than blacks every year. And always have been.
> I apologize about the retard comment earlier. It was just “off the cuff”. Had I known you actually were. I’d never have said it. Now I know how Mad Max felt when he pulled back the mask on Master Blaster…


The number of unarmed black men who are not threatening and who are killed despite that is minuscule in relation to the tens of millions of police encounters per year, many with defiant, high, or drunk criminals. That so few are killed is a testament to the cops’ restraint.


----------



## Lisa558

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This deflection ricocheted off your forehead.
> 
> Will Smith, whom I respect, acted a fool.  Should be charged.


I agree. It‘s assault and battery.


----------



## BackAgain

And it may be that Turtlesouo WAS correct.


> Shortly before he was cast [as the Fresh Prince, when he was about 22], Smith was arrested in relation to an alleged assault on his record promoter, William Hendricks. He was charged with aggravated assault, criminal conspiracy, simple assault and recklessly endangering another person, but all charges were later dismissed.



—‘To hide the coward’: how Will Smith’s personal history may explain his Oscars violence

If so, we are now up to “several.”  👍


----------



## Circe

AlexanderPK said:


> Can anyone explain to a non American what happened there?


We don't understand it either. 

I guess it's a total collapse of this movie award show --- like when they gave the best picture award to totally the wrong movie, and took it away again while everyone was on stage cheering. Now THAT was bad. 

It's all just industry stuff for movie promotion, and movies are in so much trouble now with theaters going out and streaming screwing up the Star System.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> i am not at all surprised a plantation boy doesn’t see the racism in your post


...and yet you are the Trump ho and kisses the asses of white folks.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> and you support criminal behavior in response?


I understand a man defending his wife, I wouldn't have handled like that and I ain't Will Smith.


----------



## Circe

LuckyDuck said:


> Whether real or not (could be just a way to garner controversy and watchers, since their viewership is in the toilet now), this is the typical behavior we see on videos in inner-city fast food chains and restaurants, as well as in the streets and in airport terminals and airplanes.  Low class.


She could wear a wig like most women do. After all, baldness in women is common with all the cancer treatment going on. People just wear a wig. Why doesn't she? Wants attention?? Humph.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

sealybobo said:


> I'll be honest I don't approve of the joke.  I wouldn't have told it.  It wasn't a roast.  Probably why Chris Rock didn't press charges.  But what Will did was not appropriate.  We don't live in a society where what he did is appropriate.
> 
> What he did goes exactly opposite of what stand your ground laws say.  If Chris Rock knew Will was coming to hit him, and he had a gun, by law, he would have had the right to pull out the gun and shoot Will dead for attacking him.  He would have no reason to know that Will would stop after one slap.  So in a different situation, Chris could have legally killed Will for what he did.


I never said what he did was right, I understand his reaction.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> I understand a man defending his wife, I wouldn't have handled like that and I ain't Will Smith.


That's how I feel.

I understand his reaction.  It was not a proper reaction...but I understand it.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Faun said:


> That's exactly what prompted this. His wife caught him laughing at the joke. So then he had to man up and defend her to show her he didn't really think it was funny.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Circe said:


> She could wear a wig like most women do. After all, baldness in women is common with all the cancer treatment going on. People just wear a wig. Why doesn't she? Wants attention?? Humph.


Because if she doesn't want to, she doesn't have to.


----------



## yidnar

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't "support" what Smith did, but I understand why he did it. If someone says something demeaning about my smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend I'll beat him until he stops bleeding. I'm not saying it's right, nor would I be looking for support from anyone. But I'm not going to sit there and just let it happen.
> 
> I think the reason Rock isn't pressing charges is because he realizes he crossed a line that shouldn't have been crossed...


dont sit in the front row at the comedy store then ! comedians have made fun of audience members for yrs .... another assault on comedy from the left .


----------



## Superbadbrutha

yidnar said:


> dont sit in the front row at the comedy store then ! comedians have made fun of audience members for yrs .... another assault on comedy from the left .


It was the Oscars, not a comedy show.


----------



## Circe

Superbadbrutha said:


> Because if she doesn't want to, she doesn't have to.


True dat. . . . .


----------



## Stashman

Hellbilly said:


> Prove it.











						People shot to death by U.S. police, by race 2022 | Statista
					

Sadly, the trend of fatal police shootings in the United States seems to only be increasing, with a total 856 civilians having been shot, 75 of whom were Black, as of October 31, 2022.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Unkotare

Just for the record, any man who advocates hitting a woman isn't really one. Hitting a man is (outside of extreme circumstances) pretty childish too, but hitting a woman or even promoting the idea of it is beneath low.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> Ain't you got a baby to murder somewhere, butcher?


Fascinating.


----------



## Vastator

yidnar said:


> dont sit in the front row at the comedy store then ! comedians have made fun of audience members for yrs .... another assault on comedy from the left .


An interesting observation. And one I was thinking about in regard to the suggestions that this might have been staged. Tin foil hat time——

If you were gonna stage a thing like this why? Ratings? Maybe. But if you weren’t tuned in then. There’s no going back now. So… Why? What if you wanted to popularize, and demonstrate lack of consequence for assault, predicated on being “offended”? Hmmm…


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

maybelooking said:


> What a completely hen pecked PUSSY.  He was LAUGHING at the joke.  But ole baldy got upset so he had to change his tune and make an ass of himself.
> 
> Man what a clown.


It was probably just a nervous laugh.









						Nervous Laughter: Causes, Psychology, Tips, and More
					

Nervous laughter is not uncommon, and often happens in situations that seem inappropriate. We'll delve into why this happens and how to cope.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## bodecea

Rogue AI said:


> I thought the threat of right wing violence got you people's knickers in a knot. Now you think the right isn't violent enough?


They have to be in large groups......the Right is cowardly that way.


----------



## yidnar

Superbadbrutha said:


> It was the Oscars, not a comedy show.


it was a comedian on stage telling jokes ! did you not expect him to make fun of the elites ? its what they do at the Oscars ! yeah its sad that the she has a condition that causes baldness but rest assured the left will somehow use the incident to go after comedy and free speech ....AGAIN !


----------



## Vastator

Unkotare said:


> Just for the record, any man who advocates hitting a woman isn't really one. Hitting a man is (outside of extreme circumstances) pretty childish too, but hitting a woman or even promoting the idea of it is beneath low.


You’re a misogynist.


----------



## Rogue AI

bodecea said:


> They have to be in large groups......the Right is cowards that way.


So it's an increase in individual violence you want. Interesting.


----------



## BackAgain

I just heard that the LAPD is going to arrest Will Smith, now?


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> You’re a misogynist.


How so?


----------



## Vastator

BackAgain said:


> I just heard that the LAPD is going to arrest Will Smith, now?


Link?


----------



## BackAgain

Apparently the LAPD is now going to arrest Will Smith.


----------



## Vastator

Unkotare said:


> How so?


By what you just posted. You’re for equality. Or you aren’t.


----------



## bodecea

Rogue AI said:


> So it's an increase in individual violence you want. Interesting.


Nope....nice try, tho.


----------



## yidnar

Unkotare said:


> Actors at an acting awards ceremony. Hmmm......


like you i'm not completely sure if it was staged or not .... either way it is disturbing .. and if it was staged for some reason i'd feel even more disgusted ..


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> By what you just posted. You’re for equality. Or you aren’t.


Call me what you like. My statement stands.


----------



## Captain Caveman

theHawk said:


> What class, he assaults Chris Rock live on stage for cracking a joke about Jada.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Will?  Now you’re a tough guy after you were cool with some other guy slamming your wife?
> 
> View attachment 622263


Will Smith should have punched Rocks lights out.


----------



## Circe

Canon Shooter said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> To me, "several" is synonymous with "many"; a half dozen maybe...


Right. Several means many. Probably under ten, though.


----------



## Circe

Hellbilly said:


> Why not? White folks have always done just that.


Not always! Just lately, the last 50 years.

More fool us.


----------



## deannalw

miketx said:


> Wifes got one.




A friend of mine has an odd affliction where she constantly pulls at her hair. Eventually it got to the point of her having less hair than a marine so we went wig shopping. I gotta say she looks beautiful in it. I was jealous, lol!


----------



## Circe

struth said:


> this explains his prior comment about me being married to a white man…


I couldn't understand that. At all.


----------



## Vastator

Unkotare said:


> Call me what you like. My statement stands.


I'd have it no other way. You're a misogynist. "Not that there's anything wrong with that"...


----------



## sealybobo

Superbadbrutha said:


> I never said what he did was right, I understand his reaction.


Thank you for being honest.  I'll be honest too.  If someone said that about my wife, I'd want to smack them too.  A part of me now that you got me thinking says good for Will for not allowing it.  Now I can see his side of this.

Sometimes first the other side needs to admit what they did was wrong.  I was expecting people would be defending Will because the other day some blacks here said they are justified hitting someone who calls them the N word.  I told them no they are not.  They had a hard time understanding that.  This story perfectly illustrates that no matter what someone says to you, you do not have the right to put your hands on them.

In fact, I would say making fun of someones wife is worse than calling them the N word.


----------



## BackAgain

Vastator said:


> Link?


My wife just read it somewhere.  I then spent some time trying to find a link. Have come up empty (aside from some “analysis.”) It is legally true that the cops don’t “need” for Rock to press a complaint which he is evidently not going to do. But it is often true that cops won’t arrest otherwise.


----------



## Stashman

BackAgain said:


> My wife just read it somewhere.  I then spent some time trying to find a link. Have come up empty (aside from some “analysis.”) It is legally true that the cops don’t “need” for Rock to press a complaint which he is evidently not going to do. But it is often true that cops won’t arrest otherwise.


Yeah especially true when it come to arresting celebs.


----------



## BackAgain

BackAgain said:


> Apparently the LAPD is now going to arrest Will Smith.


Yeah. Maybe not all that “apparent.”  I have read that Rock isn’t going to “press” charges. And while that isn’t legally required, I doubt the LAPD will proceed without Rock.


----------



## sealybobo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> That's how I feel.
> 
> I understand his reaction.  It was not a proper reaction...but I understand it.


We all understand his reaction.  It's why politicians have passed Stand Your Ground legislation.  Because too many Americans believe you can put your hands on someone who offends you.  Too many are justifying his actions.

Now I'm not justifying Chris Rock's actions either.  The more I think about it, the more I wonder what the fuck he was thinking.  Apparently he thought he knew the Smith's better but I guess he don't.


----------



## BackAgain

Stashman said:


> Yeah especially true when it come to arresting celebs.


I suspect you’re right. Of course, the incident was recorded. So the entire case could proceed without a word from Chris Rock. Well, without _another_ word.


----------



## Lisa558

yidnar said:


> like you i'm not completely sure if it was staged or not .... either way it is disturbing .. and if it was staged for some reason i'd feel even more disgusted ..


Yes, I agree. Staging it is even worse. Has American sunk so low, and the caliber of citizens so poor, that it’s seen as a “ratings boost” to have a black man punch another black man and then yell the f word across the auditorium?


----------



## Vastator

BackAgain said:


> My wife just read it somewhere.  I then spent some time trying to find a link. Have come up empty (aside from some “analysis.”) It is legally true that the cops don’t “need” for Rock to press a complaint which he is evidently not going to do. But it is often true that cops won’t arrest otherwise.


I bet if Rock was a woman, there wouldn't be any delay, or discussion on the matter. Where's the equality..?


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> ...and yet you are the Trump ho and kisses the asses of white folks.


hahahha....oh I forgot, I ain't really black cause Joey Xiden says I am not, since I don't support his regime.


----------



## Circe

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, I agree. Staging it is even worse. Has American sunk so low, and the caliber of citizens so poor, that it’s seen as a “ratings boost” to have a black man punch another black man and then yell the f word across the auditorium?


Yes.


----------



## BackAgain

Vastator said:


> I bet if Rock was a woman, there wouldn't be any delay, or discussion on the matter. Where's the equality..?


I am guessing here: but there is a belief in parts of our society that any cooperation with the police is basically snitching. It’s a “bitch” move, supposedly. We’ve likely all heard the derisive saying that “snitches get stitches.”  

I wonder if Chris Rock is just being “street” in that way?  I don’t think he’d get jumped for filing his report to the police. But maybe he’s concerned that it would make him “look” like a bitch.


----------



## MisterBeale

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Insulting a man wife as always gotten your head smack even when we were kids, so guess what?
> 
> Yeah, we have been Nazis since Adam and Eve…
> 
> Chris Rock is a punk and Will Smith did what most men would do and slap the shit out of the punk, and Chris should be lucky it was just a slap and not a beat down like he should have gotten.


I agree with that analysis, and I have said so.

However, this is a black tie, televised event, he is a professional comedian, and they are all celebrities.  If you don't understand that context matters? 

Perhaps this topic is not for you.

Shit, I have listened to, and watched some pretty atrocious acts, seventy years ago, of black folks tolerating some really vulgar shit from Lenny Bruce, that today?  Would get a comic killed, because of where we are letting our nation descend, in regards to our relationship to letting comedians have the right to practice their craft.

HE IS A PROFESSIONAL COMEDIAN, DOING HIS JOB!

Not some jag off, who walked off the street looking to provoke and insult a guy's wife with villainous intent.  If you don't like that shit, you walk out in protest.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Just for the record, any man who advocates hitting a woman isn't really one. Hitting a man is (outside of extreme circumstances) pretty childish too, but hitting a woman or even promoting the idea of it is beneath low.


What's the difference between a woman and Rick Moranis?  

And no one is advocating hitting women.  What I said is if a man did that to a woman, the woman wouldn't have to press charges.  He'd be charged.  So why does Chris need to press charges in order for Will to be charged?  It was caught on tape.  

Remember Ray Rice?  I doubt his wife pressed charges.  It was caught on tape.  His attorney described the incident between Rice and Janay Palmer as a “very minor physical altercation.”

Is that what black people call a very minor physical altercation?









						Five years after Ray Rice's arrest, the story of the NFL and partner violence remains complicated
					

Ray Rice's arrest five years ago represented a line of demarcation in the way the NFL and the Ravens understood and confronted intimate partner violence. Though much has changed in the time since, the league still faces difficult questions about its place in a national epidemic.




					www.baltimoresun.com
				




Ray Rice’s wife posts message criticising media for coverage of assault on her by ‘the man I love’​




“I have to be strong for my wife. She is so strong,” he said. “We are in good spirits. We have a lot of people praying for us and we will continue to support each other.

Didn't Will also invoke God after he smacked Chris Rock?  Interesting

Rice was arrested after the incident and charged with domestic violence assault, but avoided prosecution by entering into a pre-trial intervention program.

Rice apologised for his actions in May and again in July, when pre-season workouts began, saying his actions were “totally inexcusable.”


----------



## Vastator

BackAgain said:


> I am guessing here: but there is a belief in parts of our society that any cooperation with the police is basically snitching. It’s a “bitch” move, supposedly. We’ve likely all heard the derisive saying that “snitches get stitches.”
> 
> I wonder if Chris Rock is just being “street” in that way?  I don’t think he’d get jumped for filing his report to the police. But maybe he’s concerned that it would make him “look” like a bitch.


Maybe. But I suspect it's just stoicism.  After all... All the gossip is about Smiths Cuckoldry, his wife's public insults at Smiths performance between the sheets, and various other rather non flattering gossip about Smith. Smith did more damage than Rock could ever do, and he gets to come out looking like the bigger man.


----------



## sealybobo

Captain Caveman said:


> Will Smith should have punched Rocks lights out.


Even here you can talk about someone's race but you can't talk about someone's family.  Chris did tell a bad joke but it didn't justify being slapped.  That was way out of line.  

I wish Will would have grabbed Chris by the lapels and yelled at him instead of the bitch slap.  Boy was that weird.  Unbelievable really.


----------



## rightwinger

Will Smith seemed to laugh at first

I think his wife gave him the stink eye because he didn’t do anything so he stormed the stage to “defend her honor”


----------



## Superbadbrutha

sealybobo said:


> Thank you for being honest.  I'll be honest too.  If someone said that about my wife, I'd want to smack them too.  A part of me now that you got me thinking says good for Will for not allowing it.  Now I can see his side of this.
> 
> Sometimes first the other side needs to admit what they did was wrong.  I was expecting people would be defending Will because the other day some blacks here said they are justified hitting someone who calls them the N word.  I told them no they are not.  They had a hard time understanding that.  This story perfectly illustrates that no matter what someone says to you, you do not have the right to put your hands on them.
> 
> In fact, I would say making fun of someones wife is worse than calling them the N word.


I agree, but 9 times out of 10 if you call the right black man the N word you are probably going to catch them hands.  Will probably regrets the manner in which he handled it, but I am pretty sure any woman is proud that her husband/man has her back and will not allow another man to disrespect her without there being some consequences and repercussions.


----------



## MisterBeale

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Also let me add that I am fucking sick of those using the word Nazi when they debate because it truly show how ignorant you are!
> 
> Free speech has it limits and believe it or not we used to have duals here over insults and Hamilton got his ass killed during one!
> 
> So no one is being a Nazi in this and to even make such comment show me what type of person you are!


I was being snarky fool.

When Trump was in office, far lefties and antifa had a campaign of, "punch a Nazi," where they defined anyone that remotely identified as "alt-right," as a Nazi, and that justified violence.  This is why, then, the far-left and Antifa subsequently shut down many very previously liberal universities like Berkley, when a very conservative speaker would come to speak to conservative student groups.

I am very, VERY aware of what a Nazi is, and how it has been distorted, I pay attention to the culture, and have studied political science at university.

I am probably too educated on this.  You calling me "ignorant?"  Is the height of irony.   I respect your opinion, driven by your emotion and informed by your public education and TEE VEE, but?  It is, in the final analysis, largely irrelevant.  It is clear to me, you don't ever do a whole lot of reading, or deep thinking on any these topics.


 I will tolerate it though, because I like you Bruce.



MisterBeale said:


> whacking each other like Nazis if they don't approve of speech they don't like.




*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2017/01/23/a-step-by-step-guide-to-a-meme-about-punching-a-nazi-in-the-face/
		

*








						The 'punch a Nazi' meme: what are the ethics of punching Nazis? | Tauriq Moosa
					

An assault on “alt-right” figure Richard Spencer sparked the ‘punch a Nazi’ meme. Violence is bad, but so is racism – so where do we stand ethically?




					www.theguardian.com
				












						'Punch a Nazi' goes from meme to video game
					

The recent ‘punch a Nazi’ meme has inspired a video game of the same name.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> hahahha....oh I forgot, I ain't really black cause Joey Xiden says I am not, since I don't support his regime.


You are black, you just choose to boot lick instead of being a strong black woman.  I have noticed you will attack black, but you are quiet as a church mouse when it comes to all the racist remarks made by whites on this forum.  That is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Captain Caveman

sealybobo said:


> Even here you can talk about someone's race but you can't talk about someone's family.  Chris did tell a bad joke but it didn't justify being slapped.  That was way out of line.
> 
> I wish Will would have grabbed Chris by the lapels and yelled at him instead of the bitch slap.  Boy was that weird.  Unbelievable really.


Nah, I'm from the days where a quick slap was the shortest, straight to the point and final punishment/answer. This pussy naughty step and talking about it is a waste of time. If you don't want smacked, keep your mouth shut. Smith should had punched Rocks front tooth out, imo.


----------



## Circe

Vastator said:


> I bet if Rock was a woman, there wouldn't be any delay, or discussion on the matter. Where's the equality..?


There's a happy thought. Next Oscars: some black man will punch Cate Blanchett on stage. Gotta keep the public watching!


----------



## theHawk

I figured Jeremy would make a video on it, I didn’t know the guy Jada slept with was her son’s age.  Yikes.


----------



## Leo123

In the old days, the offended man would have challenged the transgressor to a duel.   Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## MisterBeale

mudwhistle said:


> Such is the way most blacks are raised in Africa and America.


I have a hard time taking you seriously when you post shit like this.

The poor are pretty much the same, doesn't matter if you are white, black or Hispanic.

Your perceptions are being purposely manipulated by the propaganda, and this is a divide and rule strategy.

You need to stop watching the propaganda.  It is balkanizing you, and making you as bigoted as some of the worst on here. . . I never saw you write this way before.

Most POOR people are raised this way.  And most black folks happen to be poor. . . implicit bias keep them that way.


----------



## basquebromance

Chris Rock reveals learning disorder diagnosis, says he has 7 hours of therapy a week
(Sept 20, 2020)








						Chris Rock reveals learning disorder diagnosis, says he has 7 hours of therapy a week
					

The comedian has been tackling his diagnosis and unpacking childhood struggles in weekly therapy.




					www.today.com


----------



## MisterBeale

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Free speech has it limits



 No, actually, if you are a TRUE AMERICAN, there is only really, legally, only one prior restraint to free speech in America.

Any speech that seeks to appeal to "prurient interest," can and should be censored _a priori_, in the public spaces.  Otherwise?  Free speech in America has no limits.  If you believe otherwise?  You have been brain washed by socialists, communists, authoritarians, and STATISTS.









						Prurient interest Definition | Law Insider
					

Sample Contracts and Business Agreements




					www.lawinsider.com
				




This has been the ruling of the courts.


----------



## MisterBeale

WinterBorn said:


> You are allowed your own opinions.   But as a resident of Georgia, I have seen her as batshit crazy.


Do tell, I'm curious.


----------



## basquebromance

Will Smith hits like a girl...then again, i'm not a biologist!


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> You are black, you just choose to boot lick instead of being a strong black woman.  I have noticed you will attack black, but you are quiet as a church mouse when it comes to all the racist remarks made by whites on this forum.  That is a dead giveaway.


sorry your Plantaton boss said i ain’t  really black….

sorry i can’t lick a old white man’s boats that thinks he can tell me who i am simply because i don’t fall in line with his agenda 

you go right ahead


----------



## krichton

WinterBorn said:


> I don't believe this was staged.    And the color is irrelevant.   The joke about his wife crossed the line.   Smith responded.




Chris Rock is an insult comic.  It's what he does.  That's why they hired him, to a certain extent.  Poking fun at hollywood, aka, the rich and powerful was his job.  Nowhere was that more evident than at the Oscars where you can assault a host and still get your award at the end of the night and make your speech for as long as you want.



WinterBorn said:


> I don't care about their sex life.  That is between the two of them.
> 
> But if she had cancer and lost her hair because of chemo, would the joke be acceptable?    If she was in a wheelchair and he joked about her not dancing, would it be acceptable?   If he made a joke about Marlee Maitlin's singing voice, would it be acceptable?
> 
> There are lines you don't cross.   Will Smith defended his wife.



But...........she doesn't have cancer or any other debilitating disease.  Her life isn't in danger either.  This is equivalent to having bad male pattern baldness, so your analogy really doesn't make any sense.   Another thing that should be noted here, Jada Pinkett has shaven her head before the alopecia.  She has rocked extremely short hair or possibly a shaved look before.   This is not some look that is some huge departure for her.


----------



## krichton

Vastator said:


> And you’d have likely suffered the consequences. However if you’re a Hollywood actor…



No truer statement than this.  If you or I slapped Chris Rock, for god forbid the Fresh prince we'd be hauled off to jail immediately.


----------



## theHawk

He might have to give the Oscar he won back.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## struth

theHawk said:


> He might have to give the Oscar he won back.


i disagree with that.  He won for what he did in the movie, and while his actions might overshadow his getting the award, it doesn’t take away from the work he put into the role that won it

frankly he should be charged, and maybe forced to get some anger management treatment…or sent to Bel-Air


----------



## MisterBeale

gtopa1 said:


> I musta missed where you told me that but you are correct and I am wrong. CR is from S Carolina......always thought he was Jamaican. Such is life.
> 
> Greg


Don't worry about, no big deal.   

The crown is busy tryna retake, or take over the whole world. 
With the help of Klaus Schwab and the Pope, one day, they will achieve their goal. . . .  We'll all be owned, and subjects, to do their bidding.

If Russia doesn't nuke it all first.


----------



## MisterBeale

miketx said:


> Back in the day when more men walked the earth they believed in free speech so much so that a popular saying was that "you have every right to speak your mind to my face and I have every right to knock you down for it!"


----------



## MisterBeale

Gracie said:


> I was reading some news about it and in a comment left by someone, he said he used to do her hair some years ago...and she began losing it due to continually coloring her hair, chemicals to straighten it, and in general poorly done head/scalp treatments to get straighter hair...and her claim of a disease/condition is due to herself.
> 
> With that said, my opinion is....IF he was so offended, he could have walked out with his wife to show their opinion but he didn't because he wanted that statue. Instead he assaulted the comedic host (who is no worse than Don Rickles...remember him?)...then spewed vulgarities from the audience not once but twice. Just another example of the usual McD Weekly Rampage by certain people who carry that dna....which is overrun with violence even against their own.
> 
> To me, this is like asking a fleet of vikings to an English tea party and expecting them to politely ask for the grey poupon to be passed down the table. Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Diversity my ass. Now its the Attack Whomever awards if offended. AND, I have seen Smith deride others just as nastily either in shows or movies or wherever. He is no innocent. He is a hypocrite and so are those in the audience who laughed and applauded it.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.


Completely agree.

I was thinking the same thing just this morning.

You want to protest?  You want to take the moral high ground?  You walk out. . . even it it means, you forsake your chance to accept that award.  That SHOWS how much you are offended.

. . . but it is all for show, all selfish virtue signalling.

All of these folks are conceited, have huge egos, egos bigger than the industry or society, and are degrading the culture.


----------



## Concerned American

EvilCat Breath said:


> I have not watched the Oscar's in years.  Now that they are talentless wokeists I have no interest.


I think the last movie I have seen was "American Sniper"  I wasn't impressed.  There is no talent in the entertainment industry anymore and the writers and producers are just as bad.  The only thing coming out of Hollywood is social engineering--big screen or small.


----------



## Concerned American

Rogue AI said:


> Two tiered justice system in LA on full display. Sad.


So why is it that the LA DA didn't arrest this cretin for assault and battery?  How much more evidence do they need?


----------



## miketx

BackAgain said:


> Apparently the LAPD is now going to arrest Will Smith.


He did assault someone. If Will really wanted justice he shoulda got mouth by himself and beat him senseless.


MisterBeale said:


>


It was a practice. Not so much with today's pussies.


----------



## miketx

basquebromance said:


> Chris Rock reveals learning disorder diagnosis, says he has 7 hours of therapy a week
> (Sept 20, 2020)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Rock reveals learning disorder diagnosis, says he has 7 hours of therapy a week
> 
> 
> The comedian has been tackling his diagnosis and unpacking childhood struggles in weekly therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.today.com





basquebromance said:


> Chris Rock reveals learning disorder diagnosis, says he has 7 hours of therapy a week
> (Sept 20, 2020)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Rock reveals learning disorder diagnosis, says he has 7 hours of therapy a week
> 
> 
> The comedian has been tackling his diagnosis and unpacking childhood struggles in weekly therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.today.com


Lol, the blitz has started!


----------



## Stashman

Superbadbrutha said:


> You are black, you just choose to boot lick instead of being a strong black woman.  I have noticed you will attack black, but you are quiet as a church mouse when it comes to all the racist remarks made by whites on this forum.  That is a dead giveaway.


If you were coming from a stand point really caring about your race you might have a point here. However, you like so many other blacks on this forum call anyone who try's to point out problems going on within the black race a racist. I don't hear you pointing out to other blacks on this forum about father absence in the black home. That is the number 1 cause for them to end up going to jail. Or that half of all murders is committed by black offenders who are killing other blacks. On these issues YOU are as quiet as a church mouse. I don't see ANY black leaders pointing this out at all. So, why is it racist if whites or any other color besides blacks point this out?


----------



## monkrules

They can take the a-- out of the jungle, but they can't take the jungle out of the -pe...

The Oscars are a joke. They should be called the "Leroys."


----------



## gtopa1

MisterBeale said:


> I have a hard time taking you seriously when you post shit like this.
> 
> The poor are pretty much the same, doesn't matter if you are white, black or Hispanic.
> 
> Your perceptions are being purposely manipulated by the propaganda, and this is a divide and rule strategy.
> 
> You need to stop watching the propaganda.  It is balkanizing you, and making you as bigoted as some of the worst on here. . . I never saw you write this way before.
> 
> Most POOR people are raised this way.  And most black folks happen to be poor. . . implicit bias keep them that way.


MOST? Many are of course but MOST? I've been around poor people a lot and never felt the urge to tread warily....though of course a significant number are probably in that category. I agree with the first part though. Poverty is though imo a "co-morbidity" type of thing with many bashers; not a cause.

Greg


----------



## theHawk

struth said:


> i disagree with that.  He won for what he did in the movie, and while his actions might overshadow his getting the award, it doesn’t take away from the work he put into the role that won it
> 
> frankly he should be charged, and maybe forced to get some anger management treatment…or sent to Bel-Air


I agree.


----------



## 22lcidw

We are used to seeing these things from the perspective of I Phones. Perhaps someone recorded it with an I Phone at the Oscars.


----------



## Who_Me?

Staged?


----------



## MisterBeale

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wow, so your kids are being raised by actors.


stahp.

You know, as well as I, that the biggest influence on kids, is yes, parents.

But after that, next is their peer group.  However, their peer group is largely influenced by music, movies and social media (which has replace print media.)  This is what is the root cause of "teenage rebellion."

Don't be disingenuous.  There is no need for us to argue about the facts.


----------



## San Souci

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of


Will Smith is just another spoiled Hollywood brat.


----------



## bodecea

monkrules said:


> They can take the a-- out of the jungle, but they can't take the jungle out of the -pe...
> 
> The Oscars are a joke. They should be called the "Leroys."


Sure don't understand why the Right/GOP can't attract more black voters.


----------



## MisterBeale

JoeMoma said:


> he was defending his wife's honor


There have been a lot of folks in this thread, making this argument, and?  They have all been categorically wrong.

They do not understand, when Rock poked fun at her appearance?  It has NOTHING to do with honor.  But such is the problem with a forum littered with Low IQ, emotion driven, TEE VEE watching, absent critical thinking people.  HE could have poked fun at anyones appearance, it would not have been a reason for folks to throw down and brawl.  Was it in poor taste?  Sure, but it had nothing to do with. . . "honor."  

A few folks, early on, noted her VERY LACK of honor.  However, this is beside the point.  Personal appearance?  HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HONOR OR CHARACTER. 

Sicking one's husband upon another man to bitch slap them?  THAT, indeed, DOES have to do with honor...  Jada besmirched her own honor, and degraded it further by such a very act.


*"Honour* (British English) or *honor* (American English; see spelling differences) is the idea of a bond between an individual and a society as a quality of a person that is both of social teaching and of personal ethos, that manifests itself as a code of conduct, and has various elements such as valour, chivalry, honesty, and compassion. It is an abstract concept entailing a perceived quality of worthiness and respectability that affects both the social standing and the self-evaluation of an individual or institution such as a family, school, regiment or nation. Accordingly, individuals (or institutions) are assigned worth and stature based on the harmony of their actions with a specific code of honour, and the moral code of the society at large.

Samuel Johnson, in his _A Dictionary of the English Language_ (1755), defined honour as having several senses, the first of which was "nobility of soul, magnanimity, and a scorn of meanness". This sort of honour derives from the perceived virtuous conduct and personal integrity of the person endowed with it.  On the other hand, Johnson also defined honour in relationship to "reputation" and "fame"; to "privileges of rank or birth", and as "respect" of the kind which "places an individual socially and determines his right to precedence". This sort of honour is often not so much a function of moral or ethical excellence, as it is a consequence of power. Finally, with respect to sexuality, _honour_ has traditionally been associated with (or identical to) "chastity" or "virginity", or in case of married men and women, "fidelity". Some have argued that honour should be seen more as a rhetoric, or set of possible actions, than as a code."








						Honour - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





The absolute absurdity of folks on here saying, "oh, he deserves it, for making a bald joke, about my famous wife."

Honor has to do with a woman's sex life.  If Rock had commented on how she sleeps around?


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> I'd have it no other way. You're a misogynist. "Not that there's anything wrong with that"...


Obviously I am not, but feel free to think whatever you want.


----------



## Theowl32

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Why would Smith *slap* him, if it wasn't just a stunt? If Smith was being a bona fide manly-man, he'd have punched his fucking lights out.


Ok, will was emasculated by the fact that his wife cheated on him. Bent over and spreadem in the very room and bed they are in now. Who knows how loud she was but this August railed her and she even made it public that will wasn't all that good in bed. That has a very specific psychological effect. 

What's more is the entire public knew about it, since she made it public.


So, many things came into play at a moment. Mainly his slut wife emasculating him in public.


----------



## Vastator

Unkotare said:


> Obviously I am not, but feel free to think whatever you want.


Then you may want to rethink your approach to people; as it regards their "plumbing"...


----------



## surada

mudwhistle said:


> Well....it all has to do with what the left considers "Civilized".
> 
> For example....it's difficult to be civilized when people walk into stores and rob the place blind.....and if you try to stop them...YOU go to jail....not the criminal.
> We have these socialists in Washington and NYC telling us how to act....but everything we do that is decent seems to be a joke to them.
> The whole thing ends up degrading your society to the point where you can't love your own country and you can't defend your country because you want to be "Civilized".
> 
> So we end up with a society filled with victims who are subjugated by the authorities.....and criminals encouraged to do whatever the hell they want.
> 
> Sounds like Somalia to me. Somalia really doesn't have a country or a government anymore. Just a bunch of clans that can't stand each other. It all starts with how their kids were raised. Their fathers never around to raise their kids. Such is the way most blacks are raised in Africa and America.


When were you in Somalia,?


----------



## MisterBeale

surada said:


> I'd guess Will Smith has a drinking problem.


I wrote somewhere else on the forum it looked to me like he had some drinks, possible mixed with some anti-anxiety/anti-depressants.

No reason he should have been losing control of his emotions like that.

It reminded me of the time Kanye went through that time in his life when he was acting bizarre, jumping up on stage, saying weird things, being carted off to facilities, etc.

His whole demeanor is off. . .


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> Then you may want to rethink your approach to people;....


All set, thanks.


----------



## MisterBeale

mudwhistle said:


> Well....it all has to do with what the left considers "Civilized".
> 
> For example....it's difficult to be civilized when people walk into stores and rob the place blind.....and if you try to stop them...YOU go to jail....not the criminal.
> We have these socialists in Washington and NYC telling us how to act....but everything we do that is decent seems to be a joke to them.
> The whole thing ends up degrading your society to the point where you can't love your own country and you can't defend your country because you want to be "Civilized".
> 
> So we end up with a society filled with victims who are subjugated by the authorities.....and criminals encouraged to do whatever the hell they want.
> 
> Sounds like Somalia to me. Somalia really doesn't have a country or a government anymore. Just a bunch of clans that can't stand each other. It all starts with how their kids were raised. Their fathers never around to raise their kids. Such is the way most blacks are raised in Africa and America.


----------



## surada

MisterBeale said:


> I wrote somewhere else on the forum it looked to me like he had some drinks, possible mixed with some anti-anxiety/anti-depressants.
> 
> No reason he should have been losing control of his emotions like that.
> 
> It reminded me of the time Kanye went through that time in his life when he was acting bizarre, jumping up on stage, saying weird things, being carted off to facilities, etc.
> 
> His whole demeanor is off. . .


Yes. Will Smith is suffering. Nobody liked Jada when he married her.


----------



## skye

I  totally understand why he did it....it's no fun to laugh about illnesses, I mean it's kind of stupid.... not even  funny. 

Having said that, a little bit of self control would have come handy for Will Smith....he could have use profanity till he is blue in the face....and after that  perhaps walk away.

......but... his temperament got the better of him....oh well.


----------



## surada

‘Mike Didn’t Flinch When He Pulled The Strap’: Guy Pulls Gun on Mike Tyson After Challenging Boxing Legend to a Fight
					

Former heavyweight Mike Tyson almost put them paws on a man who pulled a gun on him. TMZ reports the champ took a night off […]




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## skye




----------



## MisterBeale

Mac1958 said:


> So if I saw the clip correctly, here's the chronology:
> 
> Comedian makes fairly edgy joke about actresses' hair (I don't know if he knew about her condition)
> _*Actresses' actor husband laughs*_
> Actress scowls
> Comedian makes lighthearted semi-apology, which, in normal times, is enough from a comedian
> Actor's laugh turns to a scowl.  He gets up, walks up to the comedian, and slaps the shit out of him
> Actor sits back down and yells profanities at the comedian, who is visibly stunned at the whole thing
> Actor later wins an Oscar, gets a _*standing ovation,*_ talks about _*"love"*_ in his acceptance speech
> Okie dokie.  Well, I guess that's all perfectly normal in our present condition.


I post a video from Rock's Oscar hosting in 2016 earlier in the thread, when he made an even edgier joke at Jada's expense, though the Smiths were boycotting the Oscars that year. . .

The whole thing is a bit deeper than that, supposedly.

What’s Behind the Will Smith and Chris Rock Feud?​








						What’s Behind the Will Smith and Chris Rock Feud?
					

The feud between Will Smith and Chris Rock prior to the infamous “Oscar slap” goes back at least six years, according to sources. At the Governors Ball immediately following the telecast, Smith was…




					variety.com


----------



## Freedomisneverfree

Apparently Smith is showing he has a brain the size of a pea. On National TV he assaults Chris (can't stand him either) but Chris Rock can file charges anytime. I hope he holds that over hot-head Smith's head. I don't get any of the fake Liberal Hollywood crowd. I understand he was offended by what Rock said but be a man and talk to him back stage. Smith's kids saw daddy B-slap Rock. The Oscars has turned into a BIGGER joke than it already was....


----------



## MisterBeale

rightwinger said:


> Wasn‘t staged
> Will was pissed


If you think it wasn't staged?


----------



## Vastator

skye said:


> I  totally understand why he did it....it's no fun to laugh about illnesses, I mean it's kind of stupid.... not even  funny.
> 
> Having said that, a little bit of self control would have come handy for Will Smith....he could have use profanity till he is blue in the face....and after that  perhaps walk away.
> 
> ......but... his temperament got the better of him....oh well.


You do realize that the "trope" is that he was "defending" his wife's "honor". The same wife who is openly sucking, and fucking other guys... What the fuck is this Beta protecting?


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> Wow. You’re quite obtuse. I shared the definition. As I said. You replied with your “opinion” as I said. I didn’t claim you used a definition.  In fact, I clearly said that your opinion is not a definition.
> 
> Your quibbling bullshit was with Tutlesoup. Will Smith slaps Chris Rock on stage, “keep my wife’s name out yo f***in’ mouth”.
> 
> I correctly noted what “several” means. That’s all. Everything which followed from that was me backing up what I said and you sharing your ignorant and erroneous opinion, then bitching about the fact that I corrected you.  Get your panties out of their knot, kid.
> 
> And let’s see if there are any other incidents of asshole Will Smith resorting to violence. One more completes the picture and would prove that Turtlesoup was right all along.



Are you on your period? Heavy flow day?

Or do you just need a hug?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Vastator said:


> You do realize that the "trope" is that he was "defending" his wife's "honor". The same wife who is openly sucking, and fucking other guys... What the fuck is this Beta protecting?



I have to admit that I'm not as wrapped up in the lives of celebrities as some of you appear to be, but what's this about her bangin' other guys?


----------



## rightwinger

MisterBeale said:


> If you think it wasn't staged?


That was no love tap and Will Smiths profane tirade was not scripted


----------



## Canon Shooter

Circe said:


> Right. Several means many. Probably under ten, though.



Careful, BackAgain will whine at you for such thought...


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> I  totally understand why he did it....it's no fun to laugh about illnesses, I mean it's kind of stupid.... not even  funny.
> 
> Having said that, a little bit of self control would have come handy for Will Smith....he could have use profanity till he is blue in the face....and after that  perhaps walk away.
> 
> ......but... his temperament got the better of him....oh well.


Smiths initial response was to laugh at the joke

My bet is that Jada gave him the stink eye and questioned his manhood for not defending her


----------



## MisterBeale

rightwinger said:


> That was no love tap and Will Smiths profane tirade was not scripted


Of course. . . no way could an Oscar winning actor, could possible ad lib and, oh. . .  I don't know. . . act?

Isn't possible.  No way he could fool you, or anyone else.

Had to be real.

No way it could be acting.  Not at a show celebrating acting.


----------



## skye




----------



## MisterBeale

rightwinger said:


> Smiths initial response was to laugh at the joke
> 
> My bet is that Jada gave him the stink eye and questioned his manhood for not defending her




Sure, of course it's all real.

"Just six days ago, Pinkett Smith posted a TikTok set to India Arie’s song “I Am Not My Hair,” in which she discussed the pressure she used to feel to have her hair look “European” and the freedom she feels now that her head is shaved. “I liked my hair out wild and curly, but nobody wanted that. I had to learn to get the courage to go, I’m not doing it, which is why I feel the freedom today. I don’t give two craps what people feel about this bald head of mine. Cause guess what? I love it,” she said in the TikTok."








						What’s Behind the Will Smith and Chris Rock Feud?
					

The feud between Will Smith and Chris Rock prior to the infamous “Oscar slap” goes back at least six years, according to sources. At the Governors Ball immediately following the telecast, Smith was…




					variety.com
				




Do a search here for jadapinkettsmith






						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com
				




Find this video;  /@jadapinkettsmith/video/7078010569235762475?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

So. . .if that is her attitude, and I quote;

*"I don't give two craps what people think of this bald head of mine, because, guess what? . . . . . . I love it."*

She is either a phony, or the whole thing is staged......

Either way?  She has no honor to defend.


----------



## Unkotare

If it had been real, it would be a very poor showing by Smith. Was there a smaller adult male at the Oscars?


----------



## rightwinger

MisterBeale said:


> Of course. . . no way could an Oscar winning actor, could possible ad lib and, oh. . .  I don't know. . . act?
> 
> Isn't possible.  No way he could fool you, or anyone else.
> 
> Had to be real.
> 
> No way it could be acting.  Not at a show celebrating acting.


I guess if Hollywood faked the Moon Landing, they could fake a slap

Maybe the whole thing was CGI


----------



## MisterBeale

Bruce_Almighty said:


> You NAZI!
> 
> How dare you control what a man says about another man wife!!
> 
> When you respond this response from me was because one individual in this thread called me a Nazi ( not you… Well not yet ), so I had to do it… Well I didn’t have to but I wanted to!


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> Are you on your period? Heavy flow day?
> 
> Or do you just need a hug?


Libtards can’t figure things out when it comes to sex. You must be a libtard. You’re obviously a pussy.  Go get your mommy to give you your binky.

In any event, it was my pleasure to correct you. Your ignorance is understandable. After all, you _are_ libtarded.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> sorry your Plantaton boss said i ain’t  really black….
Click to expand...


Well you have proven that. 


struth said:


> sorry i can’t lick a old white man’s boats that thinks he can tell me who i am simply because i don’t fall in line with his agenda
> 
> you go right ahead
Click to expand...

You were boot licking long before Biden hit the scene.  You don't have a problem kissing Trump's white ass.


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> Libtards can’t figure things out when it comes to sex. You must be a libtard. You’re obviously a pussy.  Go get your mommy to give you your binky.
> 
> In any event, it was my pleasure to correct you. Your ignorance is understandable. After all, you _are_ libtarded.



Ha!~ What a fucking retard you are. I would suggest you look at some of my posts with regards to politics, douchebag.

Calling me a libtard only proves how fucking ignorant and stupid you truly are...


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Well you have proven that.
> 
> You were boot licking long before Biden hit the scene.  You don't have a problem kissing Trump's white ass.


nah i’ve never boot licked Xiden and the party of the klan…that’s just you plantation  boy


----------



## JoeMoma

MisterBeale said:


> There have been a lot of folks in this thread, making this argument, and?  They have all been categorically wrong.
> 
> They do not understand, when Rock poked fun at her appearance?  It has NOTHING to do with honor.  But such is the problem with a forum littered with Low IQ, emotion driven, TEE VEE watching, absent critical thinking people.  HE could have poked fun at anyones appearance, it would not have been a reason for folks to throw down and brawl.  Was it in poor taste?  Sure, but it had nothing to do with. . . "honor."
> 
> A few folks, early on, noted her VERY LACK of honor.  However, this is beside the point.  Personal appearance?  HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HONOR OR CHARACTER.
> 
> Sicking one's husband upon another man to bitch slap them?  THAT, indeed, DOES have to do with honor...  Jada besmirched her own honor, and degraded it further by such a very act.
> 
> 
> *"Honour* (British English) or *honor* (American English; see spelling differences) is the idea of a bond between an individual and a society as a quality of a person that is both of social teaching and of personal ethos, that manifests itself as a code of conduct, and has various elements such as valour, chivalry, honesty, and compassion. It is an abstract concept entailing a perceived quality of worthiness and respectability that affects both the social standing and the self-evaluation of an individual or institution such as a family, school, regiment or nation. Accordingly, individuals (or institutions) are assigned worth and stature based on the harmony of their actions with a specific code of honour, and the moral code of the society at large.
> 
> Samuel Johnson, in his _A Dictionary of the English Language_ (1755), defined honour as having several senses, the first of which was "nobility of soul, magnanimity, and a scorn of meanness". This sort of honour derives from the perceived virtuous conduct and personal integrity of the person endowed with it.  On the other hand, Johnson also defined honour in relationship to "reputation" and "fame"; to "privileges of rank or birth", and as "respect" of the kind which "places an individual socially and determines his right to precedence". This sort of honour is often not so much a function of moral or ethical excellence, as it is a consequence of power. Finally, with respect to sexuality, _honour_ has traditionally been associated with (or identical to) "chastity" or "virginity", or in case of married men and women, "fidelity". Some have argued that honour should be seen more as a rhetoric, or set of possible actions, than as a code."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honour - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


You quoted one part of my post.  I did not excuse him because he was "defending his wife's honor".  Just pointing out a reason for what he did.


----------



## Paul Essien

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This deflection ricocheted off your forehead.
> 
> Will Smith, whom I respect, acted a fool.  Should be charged.


And that's why I respect Chris Rock because he didn't act white. He didn't act like a b*tch.

He's not pressing charges. If that was a white dude ? He would have dined out on that for the rest career. Rich or not rich. He would slapped in a lawsuit within the hour. He would have tried to get Will for every penny.

Chris Rock was basically sucka punched by a man younger and bigger than  himand he took it like a BOSS. He barely moved a muscle. White dude would have been rolling on the ground


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> And that's why I respect Chris Rock because he didn't act white. He didn't act like a b*tch.


You know all about acting like a bitch, punk....



Paul Essien said:


> He's not pressing charges. If that was a white dude ? He would have dined out on that for the rest career. Rich or not rich. He would slapped in a lawsuit within the hour. He would have tried to get Will for every penny.


No, he wouldn't have. As soon as Smith made his way to the stage Rock knew he'd fucked up.

But I understand you'd want to Rock sue a white guy, but that's just because you're fucking lazy and you think blacks (not negro scumbags like you) should sue for the sake of suing. Rock wouldn't have sued anyone because, his joke notwithstanding, he's a decent human being...



Paul Essien said:


> Chris Rock was basically sucka punched by a man younger and bigger than  himand he took it like a BOSS. He barely moved a muscle. White dude would have been rolling on the ground



You make it sound like Smith is a generation behind Rock. There's a four year age difference. Then again, internet tough guys like you would never be able to kick the shit out of someone four years younger than you, so you just assume it's that way for everyone...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Canon Shooter

Will Smith has apologized.

Chris Rock, who has also apologized, has accepted Smith's apology.

Time to move on...


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> And that's why I respect Chris Rock because he didn't act white. He didn't act like a b*tch.
> 
> He's not pressing charges. If that was a white dude ? He would have dined out on that for the rest career. Rich or not rich. He would slapped in a lawsuit within the hour. He would have tried to get Will for every penny.
> 
> Chris Rock was basically sucka punched by a man younger and bigger than  himand he took it like a BOSS. He barely moved a muscle. White dude would have been rolling on the ground


He took his bitch-slapping like a damn bitch motherfucker. 
If it had been me....I would have beat that motherfucker to a pulp right on the motherfucking stage.


----------



## mudwhistle

surada said:


> When were you in Somalia,?


93'.....Blackhawk Down


----------



## MisterBeale

Desperado said:


> View attachment 622355


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> Ha!~ What a fucking retard you are. I would suggest you look at some of my posts with regards to politics, douchebag.
> 
> Calling me a libtard only proves how fucking ignorant and stupid you truly are...


Strong debate skills you’re showing there, you imbecile. I strongly suggest you take remedial 1st grade.


----------



## Desperado

Paul Essien said:


> And that's why I respect Chris Rock because he didn't act white. He didn't act like a b*tch.
> 
> He's not pressing charges. If that was a white dude ? He would have dined out on that for the rest career. Rich or not rich. He would slapped in a lawsuit within the hour. He would have tried to get Will for every penny.
> 
> Chris Rock was basically sucka punched by a man younger and bigger than  himand he took it like a BOSS. He barely moved a muscle. White dude would have been rolling on the ground


A white dude would have punched him back


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> A white dude would have punched him back


This just has to be about racial crap. Is anything ever not?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

miketx said:


> Lol, the blitz has started!


keep my Chris Rock's name out of your fucking mouth!


----------



## basquebromance

if this is the standard, Trump should go on SNL and smack the shit out of Alec Baldwin


----------



## MisterBeale

Unkotare said:


> Just for the record, there is no "us whites," "us blacks," or "us" whatever.


I see entirely too much of that, on this site these days for comfort.

. . .  you would think this place is turning into Stormfront-lite.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## miketx

basquebromance said:


> keep my Chris Rock's name out of your fucking mouth!


Keep his dick out of yours!


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Stashman said:


> If you were coming from a stand point really caring about your race you might have a point here. However, you like so many other blacks on this forum call anyone who try's to point out problems going on within the black race a racist.
Click to expand...

First of all why would any black man come to discuss problems within the community with white racists.  It would almost be like a canary going to discuss dinner with a cat.


Stashman said:


> I don't hear you pointing out to other blacks on this forum about father absence in the black home.
Click to expand...

I don't hear you pointing out to other whites on this forum about father absence in the white home either. 


Stashman said:


> That is the number 1 cause for them to end up going to jail. Or that half of all murders is committed by black offenders who are killing other blacks. On these issues YOU are as quiet as a church mouse. I don't see ANY black leaders pointing this out at all. So, why is it racist if whites or any other color besides blacks point this out?
Click to expand...

What makes you think I am quiet on these issues?  Is it because I don't discuss them with you?  85% of whites are murdered by other whites, I don't see you on the forum discussing that.  It amazes how you folks like you love to babble about black on black crime, but you are quiet as hell when it comes to white on white crime.


----------



## Desperado

Unkotare said:


> This just has to be about racial crap. Is anything ever not?


unfortunete but true


----------



## basquebromance

In a stunning turn of events, people with alopecia have briefly become our nation's preeminent victim group. Transgenders will soon reclaim the title


----------



## MisterBeale

BackAgain said:


> I did like his performance in
> I, Robot.





justoffal said:


> MIB also.



He does seem to do well in Sci-Fi's

I will always be thankful that he saved Earth.


----------



## BackAgain

basquebromance said:


> In a stunning turn of events, people with alopecia have briefly become our nation's preeminent victim group. Transgenders will soon reclaim the title


There will be no stopping transgenders WITH alopecia.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw it said not too long ago that Will has issued an apology to Chris. I get why he is saying that he is sorry. He wants to set what some may think is a better example for his kids, but to me, the big question is will there be any change where Chris's attitude is concerned? If anything, the only thing that Will does wrong in my opinion is act prematurely which to me may not make him all that much different compared to Chris. In other words, another question that I have concerning Chris is has he ever once shown any respect and restraint before doing what he is known for and that is shooting off that mouth of his???

God bless you and Will and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. To recap, an apology from Chris should've happened first since his mouth is what started the whole mess. One coming from Will first in my opinion may as well be a silver platter presented permission slip for Chris to continue on with being a complete and total word that I can not say and to me, that is wrong.


----------



## JoeB131

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.” Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of



He hit an asshole who was making jokes about his sick wife. 

I kind of don't blame Smith. 

That said, this really contradicts Smith's nice guy image that he's spent the last 30 years cultivating.  

I like Wil Smith.  He does the kind of movies I enjoy watching when a lot of actors would shy away from Science Fiction.   Sometimes they work (I am Legend, Men In Black) and sometimes they don't.  (After Earth, Wild Wild West, I, Robot).  But as a rule, I don't blame actors when movies suck.  

I think his anger was justified, but his actions were out of line, and he should have cooled off before he got to that stage. 

Chris Rock, I used to fine funny, but frankly his humor has gotten a lot more mean spirited in recent years... so maybe he brought it on himself.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MisterBeale said:


> stahp.
> 
> You know, as well as I, that the biggest influence on kids, is yes, parents.
> 
> But after that, next is their peer group.  However, their peer group is largely influenced by music, movies and social media (which has replace print media.)  This is what is the root cause of "teenage rebellion."
> 
> Don't be disingenuous.  There is no need for us to argue about the facts.


How many kids do you think are watching the Grammys and are going to go to school and slap the kid giving a presentation because Will Smith did?


struth said:


> nah i’ve never boot licked Xiden and the party of the klan…that’s just you plantation  boy


You just boot licked Trump and the Republican Party which has the mindset of the sheet wearers.  There isn't a white ass you won't kiss to try and be accepted, that is why you are quiet as hell when you see all the racist remarks by whites on this forum.


----------



## progressive hunter

Will Smith releases apology for “unacceptable and inexcusable” attack last night on Chris Rock
					

Given time to reflect on his actions last night, Will Smith has finally released an apology not only to the Academy and other nominees but also to Chris Rock. Via his Instagram: It’s a sincer…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## BackAgain

JoeB131 said:


> He hit an asshole who was making jokes about his sick wife.
> 
> I kind of don't blame Smith.
> 
> That said, this really contradicts Smith's nice guy image that he's spent the last 30 years cultivating.
> 
> I like Wil Smith.  He does the kind of movies I enjoy watching when a lot of actors would shy away from Science Fiction.   Sometimes they work (I am Legend, Men In Black) and sometimes they don't.  (After Earth, Wild Wild West, I, Robot).  But as a rule, I don't blame actors when movies suck.
> 
> I think his anger was justified, but his actions were out of line, and he should have cooled off before he got to that stage.
> 
> Chris Rock, I used to fine funny, but frankly his humor has gotten a lot more mean spirited in recent years... so maybe he brought it on himself.


We just disagree on the basics.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## sealybobo

Superbadbrutha said:


> I agree, but 9 times out of 10 if you call the right black man the N word you are probably going to catch them hands.  Will probably regrets the manner in which he handled it, but I am pretty sure any woman is proud that her husband/man has her back and will not allow another man to disrespect her without there being some consequences and repercussions.


Really?  Because she should be embarrassed.  Anytime I ever kicked a guys ass the girl I was with was never impressed in fact she was shocked I could be so violent.

Does he smack her?

And it's weird he lets his woman fuck other guys.


----------



## JoeB131

BackAgain said:


> We just disagree on the basics.



If someone insulted my sick spouse or significant other, I'd have punched him out, too.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

sealybobo said:


> Really?  Because she should be embarrassed.  Anytime I ever kicked a guys ass the girl I was with was never impressed in fact she was shocked I could be so violent.
> 
> Does he smack her?
> 
> And it's weird he lets his woman fuck other guys.


I don't know most of the women I have heard from thought a man was supposed to defend her, I agree on the sharing thing.


----------



## BackAgain

JoeB131 said:


> If someone insulted my sick spouse or significant other, I'd have punched him out, too.


Ok.

Smith laughed. Oh, and *then* he saw his tragically sick wife was unhappy. And next he was all huff and puff. He is a poseur.

And alopecia is a medical condition not a fucking dire illness. It isn’t gonna give her a fever or diarrhea or even a sore throat. It isn’t going to do anything to her except cause her some hair loss.  A bit sad. Not exactly a tragedy. And nothing that justifies an assault or a battery.


----------



## sealybobo

Superbadbrutha said:


> I don't know most of the women I have heard from thought a man was supposed to defend her, I agree on the sharing thing.


So you asked a woman if some guy said something disrespectful to her and her husband made a scene like that, she would be proud of what he did?  I don't think so.  Maybe if she's ghetto.

And of course that's what she's going to say.  Ask any woman here if they'd be proud to be Jada today.  Ask them if they are proud of what Will did to Chris.  Or if what Will did was appropriate.  It was not.

A buddy and I were talking about this tonight.  We agree it would have been appropriate if Will walked up and grabbed him by both lapels and shook him while saying, "keep my fucking wifes name out your mouth"  That I would have understood.  The bitch slap?  Uncalled for.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> I don't know most of the women I have heard from thought a man was supposed to defend her, I agree on the sharing thing.


That idea contradicts everything the left pushes with their gender equality crap.  Defending a “woman’s honor” is “misogynistic” now.  It’s all bullshit, but that is what they push.  

I mean your newest hero, Kentanji Jackson doesn’t even know what a “woman” is.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> If someone insulted my sick spouse or significant other, I'd have punched him out, too.


So then you agree that if a white man calls a black man the N word, the black guy has the legal right to punch the white who said it?

And then if a black man offends me in any way, I can lay him out?

What about a woman?  I've had women disrespect me.  Can I punch them out?

I'll say it again, because humans aren't civilized, we have to have Stand Your Ground laws.  If you attack someone, they have the right to shoot you dead.  Even if they insulted you, you don't have the right to attack them.  Even if they attacked your fat, ugly or bald wife.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> That idea contradicts everything the left pushes with their gender equality crap.  Defending a “woman’s honor” is “misogynistic” now.  It’s all bullshit, but that is what they push.
> 
> I mean your newest hero, Kentanji Jackson doesn’t even know what a “woman” is.


Only a chicken head would think Will Smith did the right thing.


----------



## skye




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## katsteve2012

This has not been confirmed by all news sources, however, it appears that Will Smith apologized for his actions.











						Will Smith apologizes to Chris Rock
					

Will Smith has issued an apology for striking presenter Chris Rock at Sunday's Academy Awards.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> How many kids do you think are watching the Grammys and are going to go to school and slap the kid giving a presentation because Will Smith did?
> 
> You just boot licked Trump and the Republican Party which has the mindset of the sheet wearers.  There isn't a white ass you won't kiss to try and be accepted, that is why you are quiet as hell when you see all the racist remarks by whites on this forum.


keep deflecting…


----------



## MisterBeale

Superbadbrutha said:


> How many kids do you think are watching the Grammys and are going to go to school and slap the kid giving a presentation because Will Smith did?.


I have no doubt. . . kids in High schools all over that nation are talking about it today.  And will continue talking about it all week.

Had Tupac not been gay, Jada probably would have ended up with him.  Kids and teens are a lot smarter, well, many of them, than a lot of adults give them credit for.  And there are a lot of very ignorant adults, of all races, as I am sure you have witnessed on this site, and in your life.  This is how our children learn, by mimicry of the adults in the culture.  If you want to survive, you quickly understand how the system works, and how you need to act if you are to get by.

So no,  rarely do I believe many a kid or teen will have watched the Grammys, but all it takes is one or two, to have heard about this incident, and they ALL know who Will Smith and Chris Rock are, and by now?  Yeah, a good portion of them have reviewed the videos on their social media by now.  I have already been to a Black Forum and reviewed the comments.  I have no illusions about it being populated by members who are all adults. Nor do I think that the social media will be immune to this, it is a pretty big incident.



Superbadbrutha said:


> Did you respect him when he told the joke?



Honestly?  I usually don't pay much attention to the comings and goings of the propagandists.  Even the black ones are sell outs to the oligarchs, who seek to divide everyone, by religion, age, gender, sex, race, you name it.  Dividing people makes ruling folks easier.  So?  IMO, we can't really be sure the whole thing wasn't staged.  Making a spectacle means folks don't pay attention to real problems that we should be paying attention to.

Go read the Variety Article about the feud between the Smiths and Rock going back to 2016, and what Jada had posted JUST SIX DAYS ago on her tik tok. . . if that doesn't make you suspicious of the glitterati?  I don't know what to tell you man.  If Jada has said, she doesn't care, why should he? Why should any of us, "respect or disrespect" Rock for a silly joke?  But now?  We are supposed to be gas-lit and told to not respect him for what he said?     Doesn't make sense.
Will Smith assaults Chris Rock at Oscars

 The only actor/comedian I trust to have enough integrity not to play a game like this would be Chappelle.  TBH.


----------



## miketx

Superbadbrutha said:


> I don't know most of the women I have heard from thought a man was supposed to defend her, I agree on the sharing thing.


The jigro accepts other men fucking his baby momma!


----------



## MisterBeale

miketx said:


> The jigro accepts other men fucking his baby momma!


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> The jigro accepts other men fucking his baby momma!


And......on the white side:


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> And......on the white side:    View attachment 622745


Boredtoseeya ^ relentlessly  pursuing her hypocrisy.


----------



## BackAgain

MisterBeale said:


>


Nailed it.


----------



## Polishprince

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of




Both men showed themselves to be sissies.

Smith goes up on stage and just smacks him once with an open hand.  He should have stuck Rock with a shiv for disrespecting his old lady.

And then Rock didn't even defend himself, even after that pussy Smith turned his head. Chris Rock should have tackled doofus and shoved his nappy head through a plate glass window for disrespecting his stage.


----------



## miketx

The brainwashing is strong!


----------



## Polishprince

When Ralph Cifaretto told a fat joke about Johnny Sack's old lady,   Sack was ready to have him whacked over it.

The precedent existed for Smith to do whatever he thought was appropriate.


----------



## MisterBeale

miketx said:


> The brainwashing is strong!


----------



## Cecilie1200

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of



What no one bothered to report on is, if you start watching the clip a little earlier, you can see Chris Rock tell the joke, the shot cuts to Will Smith laughing at the joke while his wife gets this pissy look on her face and rolls her eyes, and then the camera cuts back to Smith walking up on stage and slapping Rock.

It leaves no doubt that Will Smith didn't find the joke offensive until he looked over at his wife and received his marching orders like a good pussy-whipped man ought to.


----------



## Cecilie1200

EvilCat Breath said:


> I have not watched the Oscar's in years.  Now that they are talentless wokeists I have no interest.



I never watch the Oscars, because who gives a shit?  My sister forced me to watch the pre-show so she'd have someone to mock the clothes with.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mac-7 said:


> What is a Jada?



Will Smith's emasculating bitch of a wife.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mac-7 said:


> And she is bald?
> 
> is that liberish for “ugly?”



She has alopecia, so she keeps her hair shaved off.


----------



## Polishprince

Cecilie1200 said:


> She has alopecia, so she keeps her hair shaved off.




A lot of black broads like a shaved head because they have a lot wigs.


----------



## BackAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> She has alopecia, so she keeps her hair shaved off.


You forgot that alopecia is almost always fatal




to the hair roots.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BackAgain said:


> Apparently Jada has alopecia so if she isn’t bald, she’s losing her hair. And apparently she is sensitive about it. So, the Chris Rock joke evidently triggered Will.



No, it triggered Jada.  The pissy look on her face triggered Will, who was laughing at the joke before that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

petro said:


> Apparently Smiths wife has a condition called alopecia areata
> which is the reason for the hair loss.
> That certainly didn't look like a staged reaction by anyone there.



Well, gee, it didn't LOOK fake . . . when an actor slapped another actor.  Because God knows, none of them would have any idea how to make a fake fight look real, right?


----------



## Cecilie1200

WinterBorn said:


> My girlfriend/partner had breast cancer years ago.    The chemo caused her to lose her hair.   If some comedian made a joke about her baldness back then, I would slap the shit out of him too.



Well, obviously.  She had CANCER.  Alopecia ain't cancer.


----------



## Cecilie1200

WinterBorn said:


> I don't care about their sex life.  That is between the two of them.
> 
> But if she had cancer and lost her hair because of chemo, would the joke be acceptable?    If she was in a wheelchair and he joked about her not dancing, would it be acceptable?   If he made a joke about Marlee Maitlin's singing voice, would it be acceptable?
> 
> There are lines you don't cross.   Will Smith defended his wife.



My ass he did.  And alopecia, in addition to not being cancer, is also not being in a wheelchair or being deaf.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ame®icano said:


> What if joke was genuine and if Chris Rock didn't know that Jada has alopecia? I didn't know, and when he said it I thought it was GI Jane joke.
> 
> On the other hand. Norm would probably do something like...
> 
> Who's name am I supposed to keep out of my mouth?
> J-Jane??
> You mean G.I Jane?
> Oh so I'm not supposed to say G.I Jane?
> OK I WON'T say G.I Jane anymore
> ....
> But it just has such a nice ring to it.... "G.I Jane"



I'm sure that if I knew before the Oscars that Jada has alopecia - not that I give a shit - Chris Rock knew.


----------



## Canon Shooter

BackAgain said:


> Strong debate skills you’re showing there, you imbecile. I strongly suggest you take remedial 1st grade.



I strongly suggest you eat a dick.

Welcome to the pile of steaming human shit that is my ignore list, douchebag...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Cecilie1200 said:


> My ass he did.  And alopecia, in addition to not being cancer, is also not being in a wheelchair or being deaf.



Why does it matter if the medical condition is not cancer?

You probably believe it's okay to make fun of kids with Down's Syndrome, too. After all, it's not fatal, right?


----------



## Cecilie1200

WinterBorn said:


> On the one hand, if anyone looks to Hollywood for role models they shouldn't expect much.
> 
> On the other hand, a husband slapping the shit out of someone insulting his wife because of her disease is not as bad as some role models.



Oh, for the love of God, calm your hormones.  He didn't "insult" her.  He made a teasing joke about a not-at-all-serious skin condition she's perfectly happy to play up proudly when it suits her.

Frankly, she didn't even look particularly offended herself.  The pissy look on her face was more like, "Oh, this again.  Her Majesty is not amused."  It kinda reminded me of the look my cat gets when I buy the cheap cat food.


----------



## Cecilie1200

WinterBorn said:


> From what I have read, she has been very open about it and there has been a fair amount of publicity on it.



Then what the fuck is up with her and her pussy-whipped husband acting like she's secretly battling stage-four cancer?


----------



## Cecilie1200

WinterBorn said:


> As I said before, my girlfriend had chemo some years ago, for breast cancer.   If a comedian had made jokes about her bald head back then, I would have slapped the shit out of him.



Yes, thanks for sharing over and over that you consider breast cancer to be on par with a skin condition.  What's next, ovarian cancer is like having psoriasis?


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> I strongly suggest you eat a dick.
> 
> Welcome to the pile of steaming human shit that is my ignore list, douchebag...


Who cares you complete pussy? You run and hide and think bragging about your cowardice is insulting to the ones you fear??


----------



## BackAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> Why does it matter if the medical condition is not cancer?
> 
> You probably believe it's okay to make fun of kids with Down's Syndrome, too. After all, it's not fatal, right?


Yeah, sure, you retard. Alopecia and Down’s syndrome are equally tragic?  Damn, but you’re a stupid bitch.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## MisterBeale

Canon Shooter said:


> Why does it matter if the medical condition is not cancer?
> 
> You probably believe it's okay to make fun of kids with Down's Syndrome, too. After all, it's not fatal, right?


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## YoursTruly

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of



I doubt cancel culture is going to do anything. Neither should anyone else.   I don't blame Will for slapping Criss anymore than I blame Criss for telling the joke.  But I also won't defend either one of them. 
Shit happens sometimes.  Sometimes you gotta defend your girl. 

If a white guy had been in Will's shoes, he would've been arrested on the spot. And would not have been given the award that Will got that night.


----------



## Canon Shooter

MisterBeale said:


>



Um, okay, so you found some clip of some dickhead. So what?


----------



## Colin norris

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Academy Awards Show is not about great movies or actors.
> It is about dumb left wing hate.


And how do you establish that Einstein? When has politics ever been involved. 
Youre paranoid about the left you dickh3ad. 


TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It's worthless, predicable and boring.
> Thank God for TV remotes.



No don't thank god. Thank the Chinese


----------



## Turtlesoup

Canon Shooter said:


> One reporter is not several people, and the reporter tried to kiss him.
> 
> I'd have slapped the reporter, too...


What is being left out is that Will Smith and CHRIS ROCK have been enemies for a long while.   When smith previously boycotted the oscars for not kissing black ass (specifically his) Rock stepped in and refused to boycot which started a war between the two.  They've been bickering for years particularily over the OSCARS.   It's been a festering wound for the last couple of years minimum.

The slap at this last oscars had nothing to do with what Rock said about Jada being bald---he made a joke and it really wasn't even that offensive.  What you saw was ghetto blm thug in  hollyweird thought that he was entitled to lash out with violence because he was already in a bad mood at the OScars and specifically with Uncle Tom Rock.

This said Rock has more brain power and reserve than dipshit Smith----at one of their previous engagements /arguments Rock zinged Smith for making I think like $30 million for the box office flop Wild Wild WEST-----(which pissed Smith off again but I digress)---Rock understands the BOTTOM LINE and Bottom Line is that dipshit Smith will be PAYING $$$$ to Rock to not press charges and to quietly let this drop.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Turtlesoup said:


> Rock understands the BOTTOM LINE and Bottom Line is that dipshit Smith will be PAYING $$$$ Rock to not press charges and to quietly let this drop.



They've both apologized, and those apologies have been accepted. The two primaries are moving on. It's funny how people here can't, spewing nonsensical extortion theories as if they might have substance.

You're high as fuck if you think Will Smith is going to pay Chris Rock anything to not press charges. Rock said, pretty quickly, that he had no intention of filing charges.

Of course, though, I'll await your providing evidence to the contrary...


----------



## monkrules

bodecea said:


> Sure don't understand why the Right/GOP can't attract more black voters.


The right could easily attract gobs of black voters. All they'd have to do is promise them more, and more, and ever more, free shit. As the worthless dems have done for way too long. 

That will attract them like fucking flies.

And, if you had one honest bone in your worthless body, you'd admit to the absolute truth of that statement. But, you'd rather act like a self-righteous dick. You try to make yourself feel better about yourself by calling those you disagree with, "wacists." In a word: you're a complete phony.

Have a nice day.


----------



## BackAgain

monkrules said:


> The right could easily attract gobs of black voters. All they'd have to do is promise them more, and more, and ever more, free shit. As the worthless dems have done for way too long.
> 
> That will attract them like fucking flies.
> 
> And, if you had one honest bone in your worthless body, you'd admit to the absolute truth of that statement. But, you'd rather act like a self-righteous dick. You try to make yourself feel better about yourself by calling those you disagree with, "wacists." In a word: you're a complete phony.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Monkrules!!!  That is no way to talk to a lady 

or even to boredtoseeya!

That is my job!  (Besides, Will Smith might give you a bitch slap.)

I’ve heard rumors that boredtoseeya is planning on making an actually well thought out post someday. The question is: who will write it for her?  If she wants it well written, she might want to get the guy who wrote Will Smith’s sincere apology to Chris Rock.


----------



## Gracie

I don't believe it was a fake slap because Denzel Washington had a chat with Smith right after it happened and since Denzel is a decent human being and does not spew political bullshit every day, I don't believe he would agree to be party to this supposedly fake stunt.

I also believe Jada sic'd Will on Chris because he was laughing until he saw that stink eyed look on her face. THEN he became angry. On top of that, I am more inclined to believe she does NOT have that skin condition and instead shaves her head because she ruined her scalp with trying to make her nappy hair more european via too many chemicals over too many years...and she admitted that herself that she could not get parts in movies because of her hair...so to appease people, she wanted straighter hair.  Do y'all think Harrys wife Megans hair is really like what you see? Think again. She, too, is nappy headed. She is black. Its what their hair is. They all wear wigs while screaming cultural appropiation if a non colored person wears head braids or dreadlocks.


----------



## Gracie

AND....Chris does comedy. He was hosting. Being a target is the norm. His joke about her bald head was not as bad as what some have said about others..including Smith himself.  Hypocrits, the both of them (Jada and Will).

And furthermore...the apology is bullshit. It is damage control only. Baldwins career is over due to his horrid actions and attitude. Smith is well on his way to being cancelled as well due to his Insta Thug actions that night, which is a shame because I really enjoyed his movies. Alas, I will refrain from watching further due to his decision to be an ass and a pussy.


----------



## SweetSue92

Okay the stuff you read deep in the night:

On another site someone commented that Will Smith must be gay, and as proof said his slap looked gay

I laughed myself silly and then thought okay, time for some more sleep lol


----------



## krichton

Stashman said:


> If you were coming from a stand point really caring about your race you might have a point here. However, you like so many other blacks on this forum call anyone who try's to point out problems going on within the black race a racist. I don't hear you pointing out to other blacks on this forum about father absence in the black home. That is the number 1 cause for them to end up going to jail. Or that half of all murders is committed by black offenders who are killing other blacks. On these issues YOU are as quiet as a church mouse. I don't see ANY black leaders pointing this out at all. So, why is it racist if whites or any other color besides blacks point this out?



Damn, someone just got a virtual Will Smith slap to the face.


----------



## krichton

Gracie said:


> AND....Chris does comedy. He was hosting. Being a target is the norm. His joke about her bald head was not as bad as what some have said about others..including Smith himself.  Hypocrits, the both of them (Jada and Will).
> 
> And furthermore...the apology is bullshit. It is damage control only. Baldwins career is over due to his horrid actions and attitude. Smith is well on his way to being cancelled as well due to his Insta Thug actions that night, which is a shame because I really enjoyed his movies. Alas, I will refrain from watching further due to his decision to be an ass and a pussy.



If he wasn't held accountable at the oscars, he likely won't be after.  In the court of public opinion, Will looked like a hysterical and emotional crazy man smacking Rock and loudly cursing right after and making a huge scene.  He also disrupted everyone's big night, especially the winner of whoever Rock was supposed to announce at that moment.    This is a horrible look for someone who's supposed to be a clean role model for young black kids and those who are not.  Chris comes out on top of this no matter what anyone will say about him making that joke.  He's an insult comic.  This is what he is paid to do.   It is acceptable within that context.  Even the joke itself is not bad.

for the record, i'm not actually sure that Will really landed a slap on rock.  Usually a slap is followed by a large crack.  Rock himself should have staggered back a few steps considering the blow.   He never even showed any signs of pain.  At first i thought the whole thing was staged.


----------



## basquebromance

interesting


----------



## beagle9

WinterBorn said:


> I would have been fine with that.
> 
> But saying "it was a joke" doesn't cover all sins.


Exactly..... They've (hollyweird comedian's have been hiding behind the "it's only comedy" bull crap for a long time now). Well Chris Rock finally took the fall out from it. Not sure if ole mental instability Will should have been the one to do the honor's, but it's happened now, and hopefully the message got heard, and the bullyism by way of "comedy" changes.


----------



## j-mac

MisterBeale said:


> I guess you must be a millennial or younger.
> 
> Because I can clearly see the affects of Hollywood on the nation, and most folks with an above average intelligence understand, the TEE VEE and movies are sophisticated propaganda, and Edward Bernays, wrote about the power of not only authority figures, but celebrity.
> 
> Now, if you are too. . . well, how shall we say, dull, to understand this, and haven't made the connection between how our simple favorites like "Leave it to Beaver," or "The Andy Griffith Show," or even early black shows, like the "Sanford and Sons," or "The Jeffersons," are now, completely different from the degenerate movies and entertainment that Hollywood puts out, which, then, contributes to the moral decay of the culture?
> 
> The is nothing I can do for you. . . . There really isn't.
> 
> And the stars back then?  The behaved better, (well, at least in public anyway,) because, by proxy of their position, were expected, to be a role model for the citizenry.
> 
> Do I know if Sidney Poitier or Redd Foxx ever had any scandalous behavior?  No, I do not.  Why?  Because it was kept in private.  If it had been in public, their career would have been over, just as if any white star in Hollywood had a scandal, their career was over as well.
> 
> 
> Our celebrities and our politicians, along with our authors and other purveyors of culture, set the pulse of the nation.
> 
> The erosion of what we accept starts somewhere.
> 
> It is a good thing a lot of us now ignore them, but, believe it or not, a lot do not.


I don’t disagree about stars from the 70s, 80s per se, but these are different times…

Redd Foxx had one of the raunchiest stage shows back then, and a sit com star was all he’d ever be.

But, if you believe this minor altercation is single handedly going to spark riots, that’s laughable….Hell, I’m surprised the media covered it, being black on black and all…CNN, and MSNBC tried to say it was an “Alleged” slap.


----------



## gtopa1

So what was wrong with Jada's hair??





So she cuts her hair off because she has hair management issues??? lmao Methinks she's an attention seeking strumpet!!!

Sorry; nothing "insulting" about Rock's joke. 

Her new hairstyle looks odd.

She could always have done like my Momma did when she had a hair treatment FAIL; it resulted in a bright orange mop. We knew better than to laugh as kids so she simply cut it short and wore a sensible wig. It grew back just as streaky grey as it had been. 

BTW: why are hair issues somehow a "heroic battle"?? 

Greg


----------



## j-mac

hjmick said:


> Committing assault is also unacceptable. The difference is, one of them is illegal.


So, have Smith arrested….Rock declined.


----------



## JoeB131

BackAgain said:


> Ok.
> 
> Smith laughed. Oh, and *then* he saw his tragically sick wife was unhappy. And next he was all huff and puff. He is a poseur.



Or he didn't immediately get the joke because the reference was about a movie from 22 years ago no one watched. When he did, he was pissed.  



BackAgain said:


> And alopecia is a medical condition not a fucking dire illness. It isn’t gonna give her a fever or diarrhea or even a sore throat. It isn’t going to do anything to her except cause her some hair loss. A bit sad. Not exactly a tragedy. And nothing that justifies an assault or a battery.



You mean other than she works in an industry where appearance is kind of important...  

Sorry, it was an ugly mean-spirited joke.  

Both Rock and Smith have apologized for their behavior, as they should have.   

If Trump was on either side of this exchange, he'd still be sending off mean tweets at the other party.  Oh, no, he won't because Twitter finally banned his ass.


----------



## JoeB131

sealybobo said:


> So then you agree that if a white man calls a black man the N word, the black guy has the legal right to punch the white who said it?



If you are stupid enough to do that, you kind of have it coming.  



sealybobo said:


> And then if a black man offends me in any way, I can lay him out?



Sure, then we can charge you with a hate crime.  Works for me.  



sealybobo said:


> I'll say it again, because humans aren't civilized, we have to have Stand Your Ground laws. If you attack someone, they have the right to shoot you dead. Even if they insulted you, you don't have the right to attack them. Even if they attacked your fat, ugly or bald wife.



Uh, no, letting entitled white people shoot anyone who scares them isn't a solution.  If you don't want to get your ass kicked, don't go around insulting people.  Most of us learn this in High School.  



sealybobo said:


> What about a woman? I've had women disrespect me. Can I punch them out?



Why do I get the feeling that is your secret fantasy?


----------



## JoeB131

Cecilie1200 said:


> No, it triggered Jada. The pissy look on her face triggered Will, who was laughing at the joke before that.


Or the joke didn't immediately register because it's an obscure reference to an obscure movie. 



Cecilie1200 said:


> Oh, for the love of God, calm your hormones. He didn't "insult" her. He made a teasing joke about a not-at-all-serious skin condition she's perfectly happy to play up proudly when it suits her.



Kind of etiquitte, you can talk about your illnesses, but other people can't. 



Cecilie1200 said:


> Frankly, she didn't even look particularly offended herself. The pissy look on her face was more like, "Oh, this again. Her Majesty is not amused." It kinda reminded me of the look my cat gets when I buy the cheap cat food.



Just remember, your cat would eat you if the size ratios were reversed.


----------



## JoeB131

Gracie said:


> I don't believe it was a fake slap because Denzel Washington had a chat with Smith right after it happened and since Denzel is a decent human being and does not spew political bullshit every day, I don't believe he would agree to be party to this supposedly fake stunt.
> 
> I also believe Jada sic'd Will on Chris because he was laughing until he saw that stink eyed look on her face. THEN he became angry. On top of that, I am more inclined to believe she does NOT have that skin condition and instead shaves her head because she ruined her scalp with trying to make her nappy hair more european via too many chemicals over too many years...and she admitted that herself that she could not get parts in movies because of her hair...so to appease people, she wanted straighter hair.  Do y'all think Harrys wife Megans hair is really like what you see? Think again. She, too, is nappy headed. She is black. Its what their hair is. They all wear wigs while screaming cultural appropiation if a non colored person wears head braids or dreadlocks.



The KKKleaners called, they say they can't get those soot stains out of your white Klan robes.


----------



## Gracie

If Smith is held accountable, then they all would have to confess it was staged.


----------



## Theowl32

Now these are coming out..


There's will smith making fun OF A MAN with that bald head thing.

Now watch has his manipulative wife justifies riding another man in the very bed they are in. Not only is will cucked but she is proud and completely unapologetic. 


Sigh....

Almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## Theowl32

Golfing Gator said:


> Someone defended his wife's honor and you fucks think that is a bad thing.
> 
> Typical.


His wife's honor? 


Golfing gator is a cuck everyone.


----------



## JoeB131

Theowl32 said:


> His wife's honor?
> 
> 
> Golfing gator is a cuck everyone.



Um, how is this different than any white people who separate, see other people, and then get back together again?


----------



## JoeB131

Theowl32 said:


> There's will smith making fun OF A MAN with that bald head thing.



This was the beginning of his career when he still felt the need to play the game, I guess.  

Now, again, I think what both of these guys did was wrong.    They have both come out and apologized for it afterwards.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Violence involving black people?

That's odd.

Normally such a peaceful group.







ook ook.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Violence involving black people?
> 
> That's odd.
> 
> Normally such a peaceful group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ook ook.


Yea because whites never use  violence.


----------



## Theowl32

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea because whites never use  violence.


Oh, look. Superbadbrutha making another comment about how bad whites are.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea because whites never use  violence.


Who said that?

You know this was a setup don't you?

You know this was staged?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Canon Shooter said:


> They've both apologized, and those apologies have been accepted. The two primaries are moving on. It's funny how people here can't, spewing nonsensical extortion theories as if they might have substance.
> 
> You're high as fuck if you think Will Smith is going to pay Chris Rock anything to not press charges. Rock said, pretty quickly, that he had no intention of filing charges.
> 
> Of course, though, I'll await your providing evidence to the contrary...


Smith and the OSCARS both offered up $$$$ pretty quickly in all liklihood hun.   Guarantee--Jada was on the phone to lawyers within 10 minutes of the hit.  Guarantee---Oscars attorneys were on the phone within 1 minute of the hit.


----------



## LeftofLeft

yidnar said:


> sooooo Chris Rock shouldnt make a joke about a bald actor either ? and if he does he gets what he gets right ?


I don’t think anyone should be mocking others on physical appearances or medical conditions. Whether that person gets it or not is a matter of reaction, not what I think.


----------



## Turtlesoup

JoeB131 said:


> Or he didn't immediately get the joke because the reference was about a movie from 22 years ago no one watched. When he did, he was pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than she works in an industry where appearance is kind of important...
> 
> Sorry, it was an ugly mean-spirited joke.
> 
> Both Rock and Smith have apologized for their behavior, as they should have.
> 
> If Trump was on either side of this exchange, he'd still be sending off mean tweets at the other party.  Oh, no, he won't because Twitter finally banned his ass.


Demi Moore shaved her head for GI JANE-----and looked great still.
Referring to Jada as GI Jane 2 isn't even mean.

This was a GHETTO moment out in full view for everyone to see---even funnier is that it is WILL SMITH who was made likeable to white viewers.    A black guy who wanted to escaped the Ghettos is what Fresh Prince was really about.   Seems this story sold to white middle class for decades was all a big lie.  It isn't good for anyone to see this--not for the oscars, not hollyweird itself, not for Smith and not for Rock either.    Rock will get big money out of this----and they will try to brush this under the table. 

They got Will Smith out of the Ghettos and raised in Uncle Carls white upperclass neighborhood with all the benefits,  but they still couldn't get the Ghetto out of him is not a good look for the Woke Hollyweird.


----------



## Theowl32

Turtlesoup said:


> Demi Moore shaved her head for GI JANE-----and looked great still.
> Referring to Jada as GI Jane 2 isn't even mean.
> 
> This was a GHETTO moment out in full view for everyone to see---even funnier is that it is WILL SMITH who was made likeable to white viewers.    A black guy who wanted to escaped the Ghettos is what Fresh Prince was really about.   Seems this lie sold to white middle class for decades was all a big lie.  It isn't good for anyone to see this--not for the oscars, not hollyweird itself, not for Smith and not for Rock either.    Rock will get big money out of this----and they will try to brush this under the table.
> 
> They got Will Smith out of the Ghettos and raised in Uncle Carls white upperclass neighborhood with all the benefits,  but they still couldn't get the Ghetto out of him is not a good look for the Woke Hollyweird.


It was another cuck moment for will smith. No, I don't believe it was staged. A few reasons. One, all publicity is good is a fallacy and completely untrue. Unless they just wanted to deliberately dishonor the Williams father and sisters which is what it was supposed to be about. Also, they would have come out by now to tell everyone it was staged based on the massive reaction worldwide. No, will is an emasculated person and he has to live with it every night considering the interview by that manipulative mate he has. Also, people act like she has cancer. It isn't cancer and considering the vast wealth they have, there are designer wigs etc. It's not some life threatening disease. 

But 

She made it all about her as she always does and so many women in Hollywood do. They protest and every other cause they virtue signal about in between bites of caviar, sips of Dom Pérignon. 

Sigh

Watch the video with her copping to the affair for EVERYONE TO SEE (which is weird) so that the tart could somehow recoup her reputation and didn't give one log about the damage she did to her husband she supposedly loves but clearly doesn't. 

Remember this. There are two different men in moat women's lives. One of the men they are deeply infatuated with and have been obsessed with that man for a long time. The other is the man they marry and they are not the same man. 

They will never admit it, but that is true. Can you deal with that truth?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Theowl32 said:


> Oh, look. Superbadbrutha making another comment about how bad whites are.


No your good, whites never do anything bad.


----------



## Theowl32

LeftofLeft said:


> I don’t think anyone should be mocking others on physical appearances or medical conditions. Whether that person gets it or not is a matter of reaction, not what I think.


Ahhhh, it's not a devastating medical condition. It isn't.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Turtlesoup said:


> Demi Moore shaved her head for GI JANE-----and looked great still.
> Referring to Jada as GI Jane 2 isn't even mean.
> 
> This was a GHETTO moment out in full view for everyone to see---even funnier is that it is WILL SMITH who was made likeable to white viewers.    A black guy who wanted to escaped the Ghettos is what Fresh Prince was really about.   Seems this story sold to white middle class for decades was all a big lie.  It isn't good for anyone to see this--not for the oscars, not hollyweird itself, not for Smith and not for Rock either.    Rock will get big money out of this----and they will try to brush this under the table.
> 
> They got Will Smith out of the Ghettos and raised in Uncle Carls white upperclass neighborhood with all the benefits,  but they still couldn't get the Ghetto out of him is not a good look for the Woke Hollyweird.


Was this a GHETTO moment Turtleshit?


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> This has not been confirmed by all news sources, however, it appears that Will Smith apologized for his actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith apologizes to Chris Rock
> 
> 
> Will Smith has issued an apology for striking presenter Chris Rock at Sunday's Academy Awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Over instagram?  I hope he called him personally.  I keep flipping on this one.  The guy made fun of his wife's medical condition.  But then just a week ago she said this........................."I had to learn to get the courage to go, nah I’m not doing it, which is why I feel the freedom today, I don’t give two craps what people feel about this bald head of mine. Cuz guess what? I love it.”

She doesn't give 2 craps?  Seems like she does.

The only way I forgive the Smith's is if next year's Oscar's is a 2 hour roast of Jada and Will has to sit and take it.  We'll have Lisa Lampanelli, Nikki Glaser.  Do you think Will would have smacked a woman who made that joke or would Jada have gone up and done it if it was let's say Amy Schumer said it?


----------



## sealybobo

Theowl32 said:


> Ahhhh, it's not a devastating medical condition. It isn't.


Will Smith is a coward.  First of all, he hits like a bitch.  Second of all, if it was the dude from the Green Mile I don't think Will would have reacted the same way.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> If you are stupid enough to do that, you kind of have it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, then we can charge you with a hate crime.  Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, letting entitled white people shoot anyone who scares them isn't a solution.  If you don't want to get your ass kicked, don't go around insulting people.  Most of us learn this in High School.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that is your secret fantasy?


No, no no.  Stop it right there.  That's an invalid comeback.  If I'm stupid enough to offend someone I have it coming?  What if that person is too easily offended?  

I/We/You never have it coming no matter what you say.  That's the point you stupid fuck.  Nothing you say gives another person the right to put their hands on you.  And until you realize this, you're uncivilized.


----------



## sealybobo

struth said:


> keep deflecting…


How many kids watched Jawon Howard act a fool in college basketball?  A lot.  Now, how many kids have not seen or heard about what Will Smith did?  Zero.


----------



## AMart




----------



## struth

sealybobo said:


> How many kids watched Jawon Howard act a fool in college basketball?  A lot.  Now, how many kids have not seen or heard about what Will Smith did?  Zero.


you don’t think anyone saw what Smith did?


----------



## Theowl32

Superbadbrutha said:


> Was this a GHETTO moment Turtleshit?


From 1991? Lol. You people.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Theowl32 said:


> Ahhhh, it's not a devastating medical condition. It isn't.


Again, I don’t think highly of mocking someone’s physical looks, limitations, disabilities or medical conditions regardless of severity. If you do that and get your ass smacked, then that’s on you.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Turtlesoup said:


> Smith and the OSCARS both offered up $$$$ pretty quickly in all liklihood hun.



No, probably not.

Feel free to provide anything at all to support that assertion, though...



Turtlesoup said:


> Guarantee--Jada was on the phone to lawyers within 10 minutes of the hit.



Guarantee, she was not. She was still there in the audience, waiting for her husband to win the Best Actor award. She wasn't on the phone to anyone, as the award for Best Actor was handed out almost 45 minutes after the slap.

Do you seriously not think about the things you say before you say them?




Turtlesoup said:


> Guarantee---Oscars attorneys were on the phone within 1 minute of the hit.



Actually, no, they weren't. The Academy Board didn't know what to do. They'd never been faced with something like that. There was no protocol for dealing with it. By the time they would've decided on what to do the show would've been over. 

And, even if it's feasible that "Oscar's attorneys" were on the phone within 1 minute of the hit, who were they calling?

I'll remain completely open, though, to you providing supporting evidence to show your assertions are even a little bit accurate...


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> If you are stupid enough to do that, you kind of have it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, then we can charge you with a hate crime.  Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, letting entitled white people shoot anyone who scares them isn't a solution.  If you don't want to get your ass kicked, don't go around insulting people.  Most of us learn this in High School.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that is your secret fantasy?


So you think the way things are done in high school are the way things should be handled in the real world?  You're either incredibly stupid or fucking with me.  Yes, Will Smith acted like a high school child.

Sorry but this is why stand your ground was passed.  You people are too easily triggered.  And when you decide to take the law into your own hands, that's when we shoot you, legally, because you are too uncivilized to know you are wrong, even if you were "offended"  Go fuck yourself.  

Me?  No, I at first didn't like stand your ground because throughout my life, every fight I've ever gotten into, I could have been shot when I started winning the fight and the pussy would claim stand your ground.  But here's the difference between me and you.  I've NEVER attacked anyone.  I get them to attack me, then I kick their ass.  So nothing Chris Rock could say would get me to get up out of my seat and attack him.  Not because I'm a coward no.  In fact, I'm a fucking man.  And I hope you don't think that hollywood bitch slap was manly.  But Chris is smaller than him.  If that was out on the streets, Chris would have legally been able to kill Will for what he did.  Or was about to do.  Because I don't think Chris could have shot him as he was walking back to his seat.  But guys who've been punched once and the puncher wasn't attacking them anymore have gotten away with it too.  Happened in Florida.  The guy totally provoked the guy to punch him.  But when he did, the guy sat on the ground, pulled out his gun and shot him in the chest and he went home to bed that night know why?  Because you have no right to put your hands on another man, or woman.

Think of it that way tough guy.  You can't put your hands on a woman or a man.  This isn't survival of the fittest where the strong rule the weak.  In fact, laws make it so usually the weak rule the strong or anyone trying to be too strong.  Please don't try to tell us the way things work in the ghetto is the way things should work in the rest of the world.  If you want to act ghetto, go back to the ghetto.

OMG black people have ruined Hollywood.  And now Football.  Did you hear every NFL team MUST hire black or woman offensive assistant coach that is to be groomed to be a head coach one day?  WTF is going on???  NFL owners MUST hire blacks?  WOW


----------



## sealybobo

LeftofLeft said:


> Again, I don’t think highly of mocking someone’s physical looks, limitations, disabilities or medical conditions regardless of severity. If you do that and get your ass smacked, then that’s on you.


Actually, you are wrong.  It's illegal to hit someone who makes fun of you.  You know that right?


----------



## BackAgain

JoeB131 said:


> Or he didn't immediately get the joke because the reference was about a movie from 22 years ago no one watched. When he did, he was pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than she works in an industry where appearance is kind of important...
> 
> Sorry, it was an ugly mean-spirited joke.
> 
> Both Rock and Smith have apologized for their behavior, as they should have.
> 
> If Trump was on either side of this exchange, he'd still be sending off mean tweets at the other party.  Oh, no, he won't because Twitter finally banned his ass.


Or, most likely, he got the joke and faked a laugh until he saw she was not pleased, and then chose to behave like the asshole he is.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Will Smith is a coward.  First of all, he hits like a bitch.  Second of all, if it was the dude from the Green Mile I don't think Will would have reacted the same way.


If a dead guy stood up there telling jokes, it would be good trick indeed.


----------



## sealybobo

struth said:


> you don’t think anyone saw what Smith did?


I said how many kids have not seen what Smith did.  Zero have not seen what he did.  That means EVERYONE has seen it.  I just talked to a guy in Germany.  He saw it too.


----------



## LeftofLeft

sealybobo said:


> Actually, you are wrong.  It's illegal to hit someone who makes fun of you.  You know that right?


Pulling people out of cars and beating the living shit out of them because they made a wrong turn during a social justice protest is also illegal yet 2020 showed myself and many others that legality is simply interpretation.

I applaud Chris Rock for not being a pussy and pressing charges. He manned up.


----------



## Canon Shooter

LeftofLeft said:


> I applaud Chris Rock for not being a pussy and pressing charges. He manned up.



Indeed...


----------



## Faun

Theowl32 said:


> From 1991? Lol. You people.



Excuses noted. Here's something more recent for ya...


----------



## Unkotare

LeftofLeft said:


> Pulling people out of cars and beating the living shit out of them because they made a wrong turn during a social justice protest is also illegal yet 2020 showed myself and many others that legality is simply interpretation.
> 
> I applaud Chris Rock for not being a pussy and pressing charges. He manned up.


He didn't "man up" too much standing there letting someone bitch slap him (if the whole thing were real, that is).


----------



## Theowl32

Unkotare said:


> He didn't "man up" too much standing there letting someone bitch slap him (if the whole thing were real, that is).


No, he took it and laughed and acted under self control. The spin doctors will try harder and harder to convince us it was staged. It wasn't. Again, will Smith is an emasculated man and that is am example of the reaction. I am not a psychiatrist, but I don't think it takes much of a leap to see the psychological effects that his narcissistic wife had on him when she blamed her infidelity and treachery on him and then had the whole world watch it and they are in the same bed that she rode her lover.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Unkotare said:


> He didn't "man up" too much standing there letting someone bitch slap him (if the whole thing were real, that is).


You have a point. Despite the debate over physical retaliation because of mockery, there is a debate as to the authenticity of the act.


----------



## Unkotare

What's most interesting to me about this whole little performance is the reactions. From the armchair psychologists to the "well, when I beat the crap out of people (which is like ALL the time)..." clowns to the "shocked, shocked I am!" moral outrage. It's a performance spawning other performances.


----------



## shockedcanadian

In high school, there was a short black student who was nicknamed "Carlton".

He was called this mercilessly by others through no control of his own because he was vertically challenged. Will Smith always made fun on Carltons height on Bel Air and thus, he faced this often.  He didn't like it, it hurt his feelings, but he trudged on as best he could.  Hopefully today he is doing well.

Should this man seek out Will Smith and smack him hard in the face for his poor decision in making fun of people for something they have no control over?


----------



## Unkotare

shockedcanadian said:


> In high school, there was a short black student who was nicknamed "Carlton".
> 
> He was called this mercilessly by others through no control of his own because he was vertically challenged. Will Smith always made fun on Carltons height on Bel Air and thus, he faced this often.  He didn't like it, it hurt his feelings, but he trudged on as best he could.  Hopefully today he is doing well.
> 
> Should this man seek out Will Smith and smack him hard in the face for his poor decision in making fun of people for something they have no control over?


Wasn't it Rock who made fun?


----------



## shockedcanadian

Unkotare said:


> Wasn't it Rock who made fun?



Yes, and he was punished for it on global television with an assault against him.  It was Will who made fun of Carlton mercilessly on the Fresh Prince of Bel Air and thus encouraged the abuse against other people of short stature through his "comedy".

Worse, maybe some short guys bigger brother may defend their bullied brothers honor.


----------



## Unkotare

shockedcanadian said:


> Yes, and he was punished for it on global television with an assault against him.  It was Will who made fun of Carlton mercilessly on the Fresh Prince of Bel Air .....


Um, you know they were just characters on a TV show, right?


----------



## Unkotare

shockedcanadian said:


> ...
> 
> Worse, maybe some short guys bigger brother may defend their bullied brothers honor.


Maybe they don't need help. Some of my oldest friends are pretty short black guys who were some of the best wrestlers in the country (in our youth). Today, some of their kids are.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Unkotare said:


> Um, you know they were just characters on a TV show, right?



Yes.  Characters on a comedy T.V.  Alfonso Ribeiro who played Carlton Banks is a real actor and was mocked for his height which encourages students in H.S to name another student after him as a joke.  

Just as this was just a joke at an awards show that the crowd and even Will himself initially found funny at his wifes expense, those who mocked this young man also laughed at his expense.


----------



## YoursTruly

The oscars was on? I didn't even know it.


----------



## Unkotare

shockedcanadian said:


> Yes.  Characters on a comedy T.V.  Alfonso Ribeiro who played Carlton Banks is a real actor and was mocked for his height which encourages students in H.S to name another student after him as a joke.
> 
> Just as this was just a joke at an awards show that the crowd and even Will himself initially found funny at his wifes expense, those who mocked this young man also laughed at his expense.


Wow. The Fresh Prince of Bel Air really seems to have made more of an impression on you than it should have.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Unkotare said:


> Um, you know they were just characters on a TV show, right?



Yes.  Characters on a comedy T.V.  Alfonso Ribeiro who played Carlton Banks is a real actor and was mocked for his height which encourages students in H.S to name another student after him as a joke.

Just as this was just a joke at an awards show that the crowd and even Will himself initially found funny at his wifes expense, those who mocked this young man also laughed at his expense.


Unkotare said:


> Maybe they don't need help. Some of my oldest friends are pretty short black guys who were some of the best wrestlers in the country (in our youth). Today, some of their kids are.



Of course, people come in all shapes, sizes and levels of character.

For instance, I also knew a short black guy who was always trying to rope the youth in high school into the drug business.  A real low life.  He also smacked a girl so hard she cried all because she told him off, that was definitely not staged.

*He, like his sister, became undercover cops.*  Which suits our agencies well due to the type of characters the police hire to work covertly in Canada.

I am not supposed to know this about he and his family and I keep it to myself except to educate politicians, police forces and foreign government about *what I know when I communicate with them with specifics about why they shouldn't invest in Canada, nor trust us.*

There are quite a few in this world who I know a great deal about and for the life of them, they can't understand how I know what I know...


----------



## shockedcanadian

Unkotare said:


> Wow. The Fresh Prince of Bel Air really seems to have made more of an impression on you than it should have.



It didn't make an impression on me, it was the source of influence for the nickname this kid was given.  Not the undercover, but the guy trying to get through high school.  

I watched the show like many in my youth, but, I didn't obtain any nuggets of wisdom.  it was good for a laugh or two, a well written show.

I make my case.  Just as Will feels free to assault someone for a joke, should he be subjected to the same treatment by someone harmed by his comedy?


----------



## sealybobo

LeftofLeft said:


> Pulling people out of cars and beating the living shit out of them because they made a wrong turn during a social justice protest is also illegal yet 2020 showed myself and many others that legality is simply interpretation.
> 
> I applaud Chris Rock for not being a pussy and pressing charges. He manned up.


I would have only dropped charges if he sincerely apologized.
I think everyone knows Will was wrong.


And yes, you are correct about what's going on in America.  Not just 2020 either.  Protests, insurrections, riots, police brutality, wars, lying.  This country is going to shit and this is just one small example of it.  A violent culture.  A stupid citizenry.  Snowflakes.  Triggered.  Cancel culture.  BLM.  CRT.  Trannies trying to compete against women.  The planet is heating up.  Inflation.  

I hope it's still illegal to pull people out of their cars.

Also 2020 showed us no punishment comes to a former president who tries to steal our election.

He described the attempt to overturn the results of the elections as “a coup in search of a legal theory”, arguing the president and his allies sought to criminally obstruct the work of Congress.

“If Dr Eastman and President Trump’s plan had worked, it would have permanently ended the peaceful transition of power, undermining American democracy and the Constitution,” Carter wrote. “If the country does not commit to investigating and pursuing accountability for those responsible, the Court fears January 6 will repeat itself.”


----------



## sealybobo

Theowl32 said:


> No, he took it and laughed and acted under self control. The spin doctors will try harder and harder to convince us it was staged. It wasn't. Again, will Smith is an emasculated man and that is am example of the reaction. I am not a psychiatrist, but I don't think it takes much of a leap to see the psychological effects that his narcissistic wife had on him when she blamed her infidelity and treachery on him and then had the whole world watch it and they are in the same bed that she rode her lover.


Bingo.  Yes, she has emasculated him and that emasculation has more to do with this than what Chris Rock said.  

Think about it like this.  Your boss picks on you, you say nothing.  Your wife picks on you, you say nothing.  You're being treated like a little bitch everywhere you turn.  Then suddenly some little guy disrespects you too.  Now you see someone you can attack and get away with it.  So he attacks Chris Rock.  Chris took it for all of us.  That slap was meant for us and Will's whore wife.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Theowl32 said:


> It was another cuck moment for will smith. No, I don't believe it was staged. A few reasons. One, all publicity is good is a fallacy and completely untrue. Unless they just wanted to deliberately dishonor the Williams father and sisters which is what it was supposed to be about. Also, they would have come out by now to tell everyone it was staged based on the massive reaction worldwide. No, will is an emasculated person and he has to live with it every night considering the interview by that manipulative mate he has. Also, people act like she has cancer. It isn't cancer and considering the vast wealth they have, there are designer wigs etc. It's not some life threatening disease.
> 
> But
> 
> She made it all about her as she always does and so many women in Hollywood do. They protest and every other cause they virtue signal about in between bites of caviar, sips of Dom Pérignon.
> 
> Sigh
> 
> Watch the video with her copping to the affair for EVERYONE TO SEE (which is weird) so that the tart could somehow recoup her reputation and didn't give one log about the damage she did to her husband she supposedly loves but clearly doesn't.
> 
> Remember this. There are two different men in moat women's lives. One of the men they are deeply infatuated with and have been obsessed with that man for a long time. The other is the man they marry and they are not the same man.
> 
> They will never admit it, but that is true. Can you deal with that truth?


I've never like Will Smith---(I like Chris Rock, but I hate stupid overrated people so I can't stand Smith).   He is overhyped and can't act.  He isn't funny, just obnoxious.  Yes he and his wife are want to be victims and narcissitic as hell.  Jada doesn't have to be bald--if she doesn't like being bald--she has lots of options so being bald for her is a choice.   I think likely to play up the fake victim drama queen line about Alopecia.   Being near bald like she is is actually in HOLLYWEIRD.    Virtue signalers are disgusting--The Smith's have an open marriage---I remember an interview of theirs where will had to ask permission to fuck someone else---but she was good as long as he asked first.   Jada and Will are a weird drug addicted pair who have even weirder more unstable kids.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Superbadbrutha said:


> Was this a GHETTO moment Turtleshit?


Will Smith going up and attacking someone else........over their long running feud.   Even the trailer park trash knows to not sissy slap someone when the cameras are rolling.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Theowl32 said:


> No, he took it and laughed and acted under self control. The spin doctors will try harder and harder to convince us it was staged. It wasn't. Again, will Smith is an emasculated man and that is am example of the reaction. I am not a psychiatrist, but I don't think it takes much of a leap to see the psychological effects that his narcissistic wife had on him when she blamed her infidelity and treachery on him and then had the whole world watch it and they are in the same bed that she rode her lover.


They don't have a normal marriage----they gave an interview before where they said as long as Will has asked first and she has given her permission after they "discussed it" that he was allow to screw others.  These idiots are the poster children for why you don't do drugs.


----------



## bodecea

YoursTruly said:


> I doubt cancel culture is going to do anything. Neither should anyone else.   I don't blame Will for slapping Criss anymore than I blame Criss for telling the joke.  But I also won't defend either one of them.
> Shit happens sometimes.  Sometimes you gotta defend your girl.
> 
> If a white guy had been in Will's shoes, he would've been arrested on the spot. And would not have been given the award that Will got that night.


----------



## bodecea

sealybobo said:


> Will Smith is a coward.  First of all, he hits like a bitch.  Second of all, if it was the dude from the Green Mile I don't think Will would have reacted the same way.


"the dude from the Green Mile"...............


----------



## BackAgain

Theowl32 said:


> Now these are coming out..
> 
> 
> There's will smith making fun OF A MAN with that bald head thing.
> 
> Now watch has his manipulative wife justifies riding another man in the very bed they are in. Not only is will cucked but she is proud and completely unapologetic.
> 
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> Almost feel sorry for him.


Why they feel the compulsive need to share their private issues and problems so publicly makes me wonder. Their relationship isn’t exactly private, by their choice. But I hadn’t seen this clip before and I wouldn’t have looked it up. Their business is their business.  It’s not my concern.  

That said, I also didn’t know she had alopecia.  And upon reflection, I still don’t care. It’s fucking hair.


----------



## Theowl32

Turtlesoup said:


> They don't have a normal marriage----they gave an interview before where they said as long as Will has asked first and she has given her permission after they "discussed it" that he was allow to screw others.  These idiots are the poster children for why you don't do drugs.


I personally think he is just weak. He isn't into that, but she convinced him cause quite frankly she is the classic jezebel temptress. Many men fall victim to that lure and he is one of them. She is all about her and the classic narcissist and both a clear products of the typical ruined souls of the lures of the world and trappings of Hollywood and Malibu.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> View attachment 622959


boredtoseeya ^ still stuck on stupid: her own stupidity that is.


----------



## BackAgain

gtopa1 said:


> So what was wrong with Jada's hair??
> 
> View attachment 622837
> 
> So she cuts her hair off because she has hair management issues??? lmao Methinks she's an attention seeking strumpet!!!
> 
> Sorry; nothing "insulting" about Rock's joke.
> 
> Her new hairstyle looks odd.
> 
> She could always have done like my Momma did when she had a hair treatment FAIL; it resulted in a bright orange mop. We knew better than to laugh as kids so she simply cut it short and wore a sensible wig. It grew back just as streaky grey as it had been.
> 
> BTW: why are hair issues somehow a "heroic battle"??
> 
> Greg


I hereby publicly announce *my* heroic struggle  with

restless leg syndrome.


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> I hereby publicly announce *my* heroic struggle  with
> 
> restless leg syndrome.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> View attachment 622968


Sure. Make fun of it. I mean, it’s not as tragic as being allergic to one’s own hair. But still ….


----------



## Superbadbrutha

This is the couple we should be talking about.


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> Sure. Make fun of it. I mean, it’s not as tragic as being allergic to one’s own hair. But still ….


----------



## Canon Shooter

And I always thought Will Smith was left-handed...


----------



## bodecea

Superbadbrutha said:


> This is the couple we should be talking about.
> 
> View attachment 622969


----------



## Gracie

Hmmm. I just saw a few comments from kimmel, who I loathe but it popped up on my phone so....

Anyway...opening dialog was him dissing Smith and making "jokes" like most late night hosts. What is the difference of what THEY say at the expense of others any different than a comedian? Answer: None.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> View attachment 622970


boredtoseeya demonstrating her complete inability to grasp satire. At all. So, nothing new here.

I’ll spell it out for the tragically hard of thinking: boredtoseeya you can relax. I wasn’t being serious about restless leg syndrome. I was indeed making fun of it as a serious medical issue.  

boredtoseeya’s  sense of humor is legendary. As in fictional. 🙄


----------



## BackAgain

Gracie said:


> Hmmm. I just saw a few comments from kimmel, who I loathe but it popped up on my phone so....
> 
> Anyway...opening dialog was him dissing Smith and making "jokes" like most late night hosts. What is the difference of what THEY say at the expense of others any different than a comedian? Answer: None.


I used to think Carson was brilliant.  I still think he was. None of the current crap of late night comics are very good. I tuned in to Fallon on Monday night. He was quite disappointing. He made some references to the Will Smith slap incident, but couldn’t bring himself to go for the jokes.  At least Kimmel tried. I know because I switched over to Kimmel. (I refuse to watch that unfunny smirking asshole over on SeeBS.)

Conan had lamented earlier in the day that he didn’t have a late night show just for Monday night!  That was funny.  Leno would have had something clever to offer. Letterman is a gasbag liberoid these days, but even he probably would have found something funny to offer.

Oh well.  It was a minor diversion anyway.


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> boredtoseeya demonstrating her complete inability to grasp satire. At all. So, nothing new here.
> 
> I’ll spell it out for the tragically hard of thinking: boredtoseeya you can relax. I wasn’t being serious about restless leg syndrome. I was indeed making fun of it as a serious medical issue.
> 
> boredtoseeya’s  sense of humor is legendary. As in fictional. 🙄


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> View attachment 622975


Ever hear about that time boredtoseeya had any wit?

No worries. It never happened.


----------



## sealybobo

Turtlesoup said:


> I've never like Will Smith---(I like Chris Rock, but I hate stupid overrated people so I can't stand Smith).   He is overhyped and can't act.  He isn't funny, just obnoxious.  Yes he and his wife are want to be victims and narcissitic as hell.  Jada doesn't have to be bald--if she doesn't like being bald--she has lots of options so being bald for her is a choice.   I think likely to play up the fake victim drama queen line about Alopecia.   Being near bald like she is is actually in HOLLYWEIRD.    Virtue signalers are disgusting--The Smith's have an open marriage---I remember an interview of theirs where will had to ask permission to fuck someone else---but she was good as long as he asked first.   Jada and Will are a weird drug addicted pair who have even weirder more unstable kids.


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> Ever hear about that time boredtoseeya had any wit?
> 
> No worries. It never happened.


I would wager that being known for having no wit is better than being known as a lying welcher.


----------



## Likkmee

It was a blatant act of antisemitism


----------



## Likkmee

Update. He was referring to Wills dawg so the slap was indeed OK


----------



## Paul Essien

Desperado said:


> A white dude would have punched him back


Yeah and have two A list black celebs scrapping on the floor at the oscars in front billions worldwide

Cmon.

I think Rock done a brilliant job by not reacting


----------



## bodecea

Paul Essien said:


> Yeah and have two A list black celebs scrapping on the floor at the oscars in front billions worldwide
> 
> Cmon.
> 
> I think Rock done a brilliant job by not reacting


His show tickets are selling like hot cakes in Vegas.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> I would wager that being known for having no wit is better than being known as a lying welcher.


Back to that old lie. You may be unoriginal, boring, witless and dishonest but

 that’s it.


----------



## Paul Essien

mudwhistle said:


> He took his bitch-slapping like a damn bitch motherfucker.
> If it had been me....I would have beat that motherfucker to a pulp right on the motherfucking stage.


Dude. Listen. If you are gonna fight. Then you arrange a time. Away and fight. Get on a pair of gloves an duke it out in the ring were NO ONE CAN STOP IT.

Since Will looks about 225-230 pounds and Chris looks about 170 pounds then Will also being a bit younger that Rock. Even a legit fight Will would still be strong favourite to win.

But you don't have two a Listers scrapping it out at the Oscars and then ppl rush up and break it up in seconds.

If you are fight. Then fight properly. A fight were no one can break it up.

So Chris Rock did a fantastic job by showing restraint AND keeping the show moving. Remember this not an ordinary awards show. This is the Oscars. A show with a massive worldwide audience, serious sponsors, awards to give out, TV, all that shit. But Rock keep the show moving. He had commentary. He never stopped being Chris Rock bcoz that right there ? Could've went a whole different way.

And as I say the fact that Rock is not trying to press charges or sue Will ? That's class act right. Because most ppl would be putting in all kinds and claims and lawsuits to get money or to get revenge

Especially if Will would have done that some one white ? If he did that to Seinfield, Stephen Colbert,  Jimmy Kimmel, James Corden or a Ricky Gervais ? Man......they would go all out to try and ruin Will


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Back to that old lie. You may be unoriginal, boring, witless and dishonest but
> 
> that’s it.



You're the liar...



Liability said:


> _I made a bet. I lost. Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised. Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple. I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too. If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB. I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username. Nope. Gone means gone. They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe. But, I'll still be gone.
> 
> [...]
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios._



Yet here you are, posting under a new name. Just as you insisted you wouldn't do.

You're a welsher, *Welshy*. Just like this welsher...






						I'm back
					

been away for a year because  when I make a bet and lose I keep my commitment.   But I have returned and remain ready to destroy the liberals with truth, logic and common sense



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



You conservatives just can't honor a bet. It's why I never bet with conservatives.


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> Back to that old lie. You may be unoriginal, boring, witless and dishonest but
> 
> that’s it.


Not a lie at all....and there are many of us who remember you promising to leave USMB forever and not even retread if Romney lost in 2012.   And yet, here you are.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> Dude. Listen. If you are gonna fight. Then you arrange a time. Away and fight. Get on a pair of gloves an duke it out in the ring were NO ONE CAN STOP IT.
> 
> Since Will looks about 225-230 pounds and Chris looks about 170 pounds then Will also being a bit younger that Rock. Even a legit fight Will would still be strong favourite to win.
> 
> But you don't have two a Listers scrapping it out at the Oscars and then ppl rush up and break it up in seconds.
> 
> If you are fight. Then fight properly. A fight were no one can break it up.
> 
> So Chris Rock did a fantastic job by showing restraint AND keeping the show moving. Remember this not an ordinary awards show. This is the Oscars. A show with a massive worldwide audience, serious sponsors, awards to give out, TV, all that shit. But Rock keep the show moving. He had commentary. He never stopped being Chris Rock bcoz that right there ? Could've went a whole different way.
> 
> And as I say the fact that Rock is not trying to press charges or sue Will ? That's class act right. Because most ppl would be putting in all kinds and claims and lawsuits to get money or to get revenge
> 
> Especially if Will would have done that some one white ? If he did that to Seinfield, Stephen Colbert,  Jimmy Kimmel, James Corden or a Ricky Gervais ? Man......they would go all out to try and ruin Will


Chris Rock didn't want to get his ass whooped on national television. There must have been at least 30 people watching. That would be embarrassing getting punked out in front of all of those rich white people, not to mention all of the brothers and sisters expecting Will Smith to get another Oscar. I also feel he knew he shouldn't have told the joke once he told it. ....because he knows Will and Joda personally. There's no way he wouldn't know how they would take it.

But I think there was something else going on. 2 years ago Will never would have pulled a stunt like that. These days...blacks think they can get away with anything. Robbing stores, beating the shit out of Asians, pulling fake MAGA attacks. Seems that blacks think they're bullet-proof these days.

I still have a sneaking suspicion it was a planned skit. If it wasn't....I'm sure Will Smith wasn't worried about the authorities...because these days...the only people that have to worry about the authorities is Middle-Class white gun-owning MAGA hat wearing Trump supporters. If you're black, homosexual, tranny or otherwise, Muslim, Hispanic, or and illegal immigrant you don't ever have to worry about the cops as long as you vote Democrat.


----------



## Theowl32

BackAgain said:


> boredtoseeya demonstrating her complete inability to grasp satire. At all. So, nothing new here.
> 
> I’ll spell it out for the tragically hard of thinking: boredtoseeya you can relax. I wasn’t being serious about restless leg syndrome. I was indeed making fun of it as a serious medical issue.
> 
> boredtoseeya’s  sense of humor is legendary. As in fictional. 🙄


Yeah, he's weird.


----------



## gtopa1

Faun said:


> You're the liar...
> 
> ​
> Yet here you are, posting under a new name. Just as you insisted you wouldn't do.
> 
> You're a welsher, *Welshy*. Just like this welsher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back
> 
> 
> been away for a year because  when I make a bet and lose I keep my commitment.   But I have returned and remain ready to destroy the liberals with truth, logic and common sense
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You conservatives just can't honor a bet. It's why I never bet with conservatives.


What's that Sir Robin??? lmao

Greg


----------



## bodecea

Faun said:


> You're the liar...
> 
> ​
> Yet here you are, posting under a new name. Just as you insisted you wouldn't do.
> 
> You're a welsher, *Welshy*. Just like this welsher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back
> 
> 
> been away for a year because  when I make a bet and lose I keep my commitment.   But I have returned and remain ready to destroy the liberals with truth, logic and common sense
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You conservatives just can't honor a bet. It's why I never bet with conservatives.


Gosh darn those pesky save-functions.


----------



## Paul Essien

mudwhistle
*Chris Rock didn't want to get his ass whooped on national television. There must have been at least 30 people watching. That would be embarrassing getting punked out in front of all of those rich white people, not to mention all of the brothers and sisters expecting Will Smith to get another*

It would not have got that far. Do you realize 90% of fights last under ten seconds ? All Chris had to do was when Will turned his back. Just run full force from behind and spear him






Will would have went to the ground and it would have been broken up in a second. But that would have been a bitch. As I say you name the time and place and settle it like MEN. Not do some Jerry Springer brawling sh*t like you want

mudwhistle
*But I think there was something else going on. 2 years ago Will never would have pulled a stunt like that. These days...blacks think they can get away with anything. Robbing stores, beating the shit out of Asians, pulling fake MAGA attacks. Seems that blacks think they're bullet-proof these days.*

So a white man in Russia is slaughtering thousands of other whites, raising the prospect of WW3 and you have the nerve to point the finger at blk ppl for being disruptive ?


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Vastator said:


> And you’d have likely suffered the consequences. However if you’re a Hollywood actor…


And that may be the crux of the semi-planned stunt.

I'm thinking Jada Pinket-Smith, or Will Smith set it up with Chris Rock, but did not know when, or what the cue was. Will Smith laughed at the dead joke, and Jada should not have been as offended as she acted.

There is a report of they're having an "open marriage," back in September, and I'm thinking he got caught cheating, because of some things he said in his award speech about going through some tough times, or something.


----------



## basquebromance

Will is inspiring a trend...now everyone wants to slap folks in the face


----------



## Death Angel

"Awe these are JOKES, cone on"


----------



## laferia52

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of


I don't watch that oscar crap


----------



## bodecea

laferia52 said:


> I don't watch that oscar crap


Well, to be fair...Stanford was beating Texas during that time period.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

BackAgain said:


> I hereby publicly announce *my* heroic struggle  with
> 
> restless leg syndrome.


My third leg often becomes restless when I am surfing the Internet, too.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> Not a lie at all....and there are many of us who remember you promising to leave USMB forever and not even retread if Romney lost in 2012.   And yet, here you are.    View attachment 622991


Still a lie. Been all through this and explained it. You are lying again now. What else is new?


----------



## BackAgain

Superbadbrutha said:


> This is the couple we should be talking about.
> 
> View attachment 622969


Very nice couple!


----------



## BackAgain

laferia52 said:


> I don't watch that oscar crap


Ok


----------



## BackAgain

Dogmaphobe said:


> My third leg often becomes restless when I am surfing the Internet, too.


In that case, you need to be careful in searching the web!  Things could get bad for your computer.


----------



## Gracie

Rock showed some class, as well as restraint.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BackAgain said:


> Very nice couple!


Smfh


----------



## BackAgain

Superbadbrutha said:


> Smfh


Yep. Very nice couple.


----------



## Desperado

mudwhistle said:


> Chris Rock didn't want to get his ass whooped on national television. There must have been at least 30 people watching. That would be embarrassing getting punked out in front of all of those rich white people, not to mention all of the brothers and sisters expecting Will Smith to get another Oscar. I also feel he knew he shouldn't have told the joke once he told it. ....because he knows Will and Joda personally. There's no way he wouldn't know how they would take it.
> 
> But I think there was something else going on. 2 years ago Will never would have pulled a stunt like that. These days...blacks think they can get away with anything. Robbing stores, beating the shit out of Asians, pulling fake MAGA attacks. Seems that blacks think they're bullet-proof these days.
> 
> I still have a sneaking suspicion it was a planned skit. If it wasn't....I'm sure Will Smith wasn't worried about the authorities...because these days...the only people that have to worry about the authorities is Middle-Class white gun-owning MAGA hat wearing Trump supporters. If you're black, homosexual, tranny or otherwise, Muslim, Hispanic, or and illegal immigrant you don't ever have to worry about the cops as long as you vote Democrat.


Seems strange that will smith has no problem with the guy his wife had an affair with but has a problem with aguy telling a basically harmless joke about her
Now If the Academy takes no action againt Will Smith then yes it was planned and scripted,  If they take action like suspend him or take away his award than it was not planned or scripted.  We shall see


----------



## Rambunctious

Violence first every time...like animals....


----------



## Rambunctious

You can take a man out of the inner city ghetto but you can't take the inner city ghetto out of the man....


----------



## AMart

He really is super simp. Who raised him? Any Men?








						This Clip Looks Like It Explains Why Will Smith Smacked Chris Rock At The Oscars!
					

Posted by Abdul



					worldstar.com


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Very nice couple.


Matter of opinion.


----------



## BackAgain

Superbadbrutha said:


> Matter of opinion.


Yep. And yours is racist stupid bullshit ignorant ass opinion.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> mudwhistle
> *Chris Rock didn't want to get his ass whooped on national television. There must have been at least 30 people watching. That would be embarrassing getting punked out in front of all of those rich white people, not to mention all of the brothers and sisters expecting Will Smith to get another*
> 
> It would not have got that far. Do you realize 90% of fights last under ten seconds ? All Chris had to do was when Will turned his back. Just run full force from behind and spear him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will would have went to the ground and it would have been broken up in a second. But that would have been a bitch. As I say you name the time and place and settle it like MEN. Not do some Jerry Springer brawling sh*t like you want
> 
> mudwhistle
> *But I think there was something else going on. 2 years ago Will never would have pulled a stunt like that. These days...blacks think they can get away with anything. Robbing stores, beating the shit out of Asians, pulling fake MAGA attacks. Seems that blacks think they're bullet-proof these days.*
> 
> So a white man in Russia is slaughtering thousands of other whites, raising the prospect of WW3 and you have the nerve to point the finger at blk ppl for being disruptive ?


That's Ukraine. This is the USA. What happens in this country has no bearing on shit happening overseas.
If you really had a rational point I'd discuss it with you in detail, but you're just grasping at straws. 
It's like saying everything that happens in Africa is the same as what's happening in America. 
Totally different societies.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Over instagram?  I hope he called him personally.  I keep flipping on this one.  The guy made fun of his wife's medical condition.  But then just a week ago she said this........................."I had to learn to get the courage to go, nah I’m not doing it, which is why I feel the freedom today, I don’t give two craps what people feel about this bald head of mine. Cuz guess what? I love it.”
> 
> She doesn't give 2 craps?  Seems like she does.
> 
> The only way I forgive the Smith's is if next year's Oscar's is a 2 hour roast of Jada and Will has to sit and take it.  We'll have Lisa Lampanelli, Nikki Glaser.  Do you think Will would have smacked a woman who made that joke or would Jada have gone up and done it if it was let's say Amy Schumer said it?


There is likely a lot more information that will come out regarding what led up to this. 

Right now, all that the public can do is speculate, and the "speculation" is exactly what the media needs in order to keep this incident in the news.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Desperado said:


> Seems strange that will smith has no problem with the guy his wife had an affair with but has a problem with aguy telling a basically harmless joke about her
> Now If the Academy takes no action againt Will Smith then yes it was planned and scripted,  If they take action like suspend him or take away his award than it was not planned or scripted.  We shall see


The guy boinking his wife probably isn't a lot smaller than he is.

I'm sure that not much has changed from middle school. Will Smith is the bully and Chris Rock is the little mouthy kid the bullies like to beat up.


----------



## FJB

WinterBorn said:


> I have no problem with Will Smith facing charges.   Just like I would have no problem facing charges if I was defending the woman I love.



I don't condone what he did but I definitely understand why he did it.



SweetSue92 said:


> I could not believe this when I saw it come over Twitter--had to check to make sure it was real and not some act or something. What a joke. No wonder our kids act the way they do with "examples" like this.



Yeah, next time whenever they start going at it wit each other you should tell them to stop acting like adults. 




hjmick said:


> Committing assault is also unacceptable. The difference is, one of them is illegal.



Apparently not if you're a movie star, then the rules don't apply to you.





JOSweetHeart said:


> I saw it said not too long ago that Will has issued an apology to Chris. I get why he is saying that he is sorry. He wants to set what some may think is a better example for his kids, but to me, the big question is will there be any change where Chris's attitude is concerned? If anything, the only thing that Will does wrong in my opinion is act prematurely which to me may not make him all that much different compared to Chris. In other words, another question that I have concerning Chris is has he ever once shown any respect and restraint before doing what he is known for and that is shooting off that mouth of his???
> 
> God bless you and Will and his family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. To recap, an apology from Chris should've happened first since his mouth is what started the whole mess. One coming from Will first in my opinion may as well be a silver platter presented permission slip for Chris to continue on with being a complete and total word that I can not say and to me, that is wrong.








YoursTruly said:


> The oscars was on? I didn't even know it.




Me neither until this blew up the internet.


----------



## skye




----------



## mudwhistle

All of the Hollywood weirdos are all jumping on the bandwagon with their comments condemning the violence. 
Oh....THE HUMANITY!!!!

Hey assholes.....it was just a slap!!!


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BackAgain said:


> Yep. And yours is racist stupid bullshit ignorant ass opinion.


Yep and your is racist, ignorant, MAGA Bullshit


----------



## j-mac

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> They’re not at a party. They’re at a awards show where the MC has been a comedian for many years. It’s known if you’re in the audience your fair game.


I hear ya, and I can see both sides, but it’s just not that big a deal to me…


----------



## Death Angel

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> Still a lie. Been all through this and explained it. You are lying again now. What else is new?


Faun brought the receipts.      Welcher.


----------



## BackAgain

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yep and your is racist, ignorant, MAGA Bullshit


Wrong again superbadbreath. I wasn’t addressing MAGA at all. I didn’t speak any shit. My comment wasn’t ignorant. It was factual. And you couldn’t support your dishonest claim of “racist” if your retarded life depended on it.

It just has to suck to be as massively stupid and dishonest as you are.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> Faun brought the receipts.      Welcher.


Compounding your lies with Fauny’s usual  lies isn’t persuasive. They don’t call him Fauny because he’s credible.


----------



## Death Angel




----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> Compounding your lies with Fauny’s isual lies isn’t persuasive. They don’t call him Fauny because he’s credible.


Faun brought the receipts, Welcher.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> Faun brought the receipts, Welcher.


Repeating your dishonest trolling crap doesn’t change the fact that you’re a liar, boredtoseeya.


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> Repeating your dishonest trolling crap doesn’t change the fact that you’re a liar, boredtoseeya.







__





						Concession (of a kind) and Goodbye.
					

I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge :lol: ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.    Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concession (of a kind) and Goodbye.
> 
> 
> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge :lol: ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.    Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Selective of you. And unsurprising at that.

As you know, but remain too fundamentally dishonest to acknowledge, I later noted that one cannot be in a bet with someone who is no longer around to be part of a bet. The other party had gotten booted before the election. Also as you know.

Your dishonesty knows no bounds.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My only question is will there ever be an apology from Chris at all? To me, the first one coming from Will might only look like a permission slip to continue being a word that I can't say in Chris's opinion.

God bless you and him and Will always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gracie

Ok....Jada is now calling for "healing" now that everyone seems to think she is pond scum cheater who put her husbands balls in her purse and is now going to pay the price for not having any and did her bidding. I also got a good look at her head. Alopecia (sp?) causes hair loss. I see NONE on that rotten head of hers. I see a shaved head, not bald spots. Do you?









						Jada Pinkett Smith Shares Message After Will Smith Slaps Chris Rock
					

Jada Pinkett Smith has spoken. Two days after husband Will Smith shockingly confronted Chris Rock live onstage at the 2022 Oscars, slapping him in the face over a joke the comedian made about Jada's shaved head, the 50-year-old actress has a message for her fans. "This is a season for healing,"...




					www.aol.com
				








THIS is alopecia...worthy of a pity part like the one she is tossing around:









Now look at her nappy head again. See any of the balding true sufferers have to deal with? Or is it just me that seeing NOTHING of the sort. Bald means NO HAIR at all in patches or section or complete head. She has nothing like this.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JOSweetHeart said:


> My only question is will there ever be an apology from Chris at all? To me, the first one coming from Will might only look like a permission slip to continue being a word that I can't say in Chris's opinion.
> 
> God bless you and him and Will always!!!
> 
> Holly



Apology for WHAT?  He didn't do anything.  Have you not ever watched the Oscars?  The hosts and the presenters spend the whole night poking fun at and roasting the celebrities in attendance and Hollywood in general.  He didn't even say she looked BAD; he just said she has a shaved head, which she does and which she's proudly talked about numerous times herself.


----------



## MisterBeale

skye said:


> View attachment 623107


----------



## Gracie

JOSweetHeart said:


> My only question is will there ever be an apology from Chris at all? To me, the first one coming from Will might only look like a permission slip to continue being a word that I can't say in Chris's opinion.
> 
> God bless you and him and Will always!!!
> 
> Holly


Why would Chris apologize for a lame joke that was not even funny OR insulting???? Being a comedian is what he is paid for. Just like Johnny Carson, other late night hosts who CONSTANTLY diss people in their opening stories, other comedians like Chappelle, Don Rickles, Sammy Davis Jr and the Rat Pack, etc.
Why do you kowtow to Smith and expect him to get an apology by the victim????


----------



## Gracie

And where were you, JOSweetHeart , when Smith made fun of Arsenio Hall losing his hair? Or when Ricky Gervais was hosting and dissed the WHOLE AUDIENCE attending the Oscars? Oh. Wait. Because nobody attacked in retaliation. Never mind. Only the VICTIMS need to apologize for being attacked by a bully, right?


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> Selective of you. And unsurprising at that.
> 
> As you know, but remain too fundamentally dishonest to acknowledge, I later noted that one cannot be in a bet with someone who is no longer around to be part of a bet. The other party had gotten booted before the election. Also as you know.
> 
> Your dishonesty knows no bounds.


Selective?  It's a link to your own thread saying goodbye.


----------



## Gracie

Those pics I posted are of people WITH NO HAIR FOLICLES on their scalps. Jada HAS HAIR.

I think she came up with the Alopecia bullshit after that interview with Will when she told him she was having an affair with some dude named August...and he sat there smiling, balls snug in her purse. And she had hair at that time, too. But all of a sudden she is sensitive about alopecia? Gimme a break.


----------



## MisterBeale

Canon Shooter said:


> Um, okay, so you found some clip of some dickhead. So what?


Pointing out how closed minded you are, how little you consider different points of view. . . and to do so?  Make you violently rude.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> Those pics I posted are of people WITH NO HAIR FOLICLES on their scalps. Jada HAS HAIR.



I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  what he REALLY needed to comment on was that crazy-ass dress she was wearing.  It looked like a uniform from a sci fi movie up top, and the bottom was when the soldier got attacked by the alien slime monster.


----------



## Gracie

In 1991 Will Smith Was Caught Making Fun of a Bald Celebrity
					

A hypocrite in the making?




					historyofyesterday.com


----------



## Gracie

Cecilie1200 said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:  what he REALLY needed to comment on was that crazy-ass dress she was wearing.  It looked like a uniform from a sci fi movie up top, and the bottom was when the soldier got attacked by the alien slime monster.


omg...the stuff they wear now? Awful. Men in skirts and long dresses, women in gross looking crap that does nothing with class or beauty. I miss the old days when they dressed so nice and looked so good and were sane.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> omg...the stuff they wear now? Awful. Men in skirts and long dresses, women in gross looking crap that does nothing with class or beauty. I miss the old days when they dressed so nice and looked so good and were sane.



My sister forced me to watch the pre-show because she wanted someone to savage the clothes with.  She was going to try to make me watch the stupid show, too, but I threatened to walk out the door and go home if she didn't change the channel.

I miss the days when the Oscars were about looking glamorous and classy and elegant.  Now it's just about shocking people for the publicity.  About halfway through the red carpet, I turned to my sister and said, "Oscar night is apparently like Black Friday for the boob tape industry."  More than a few of those women REALLY needed to avoid the pepper, for fear of a sneeze causing a "wardrobe malfunction".


----------



## Gracie

Elegance and class has been cancelled.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Gracie said:


> And where were you, JOSweetHeart , when Smith made fun of Arsenio Hall losing his hair? Or when Ricky Gervais was hosting and dissed the WHOLE AUDIENCE attending the Oscars? Oh. Wait. Because nobody attacked in retaliation. Never mind. Only the VICTIMS need to apologize for being attacked by a bully, right?


Chris needs to apologize for being the instigator. What did Jada ever do to him to deserve such an acknowledgement?

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gracie

No further comment. I don't want to be rude. 

This will suffice, though:


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> View attachment 623226







See, she looked gorgeous and elegant.





This was also beautiful.

But what the fuck was this?!





Like I said, this night was a bonanza for the boob tape companies.


----------



## lg325

*  How would Will Smith react to Don Rickles?   Don Rickles being the Emcee would have caused a riot I guess.   He would have called Smith a Hockey Puck   *


----------



## Gracie

lg325 said:


> *  How would Will Smith react to Don Rickles?   Don Rickles being the Emcee would have caused a riot I guess.   He would have called Smith a Hockey Puck   *


Hockey Puck? THAT'S RACIST!


----------



## Gracie

In short...Smith is doing damage control, or trying to. His wife is attempting to assist cuz there goes a wholelottamoney.


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Compounding your lies with Fauny’s isual lies isn’t persuasive. They don’t call him Fauny because he’s credible.



LOL

Only to a brain-dead cuck like you, *Welshy*, is quoting you, "lying."


----------



## Gracie

Cecilie1200 said:


> But what the fuck was this?!


The same thing as this:





Lots of SEE ME'S on that red carpet...tacky, ugly or crude doesn't matter.


----------



## Gracie

It's amazing to me..and to everyone else I think. The night he wins an oscar and nobody will ever remember the movie he played in to win it...they will only remember him being a thug. What a waste, and how fucking stupid of him.


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Selective of you. And unsurprising at that.
> 
> As you know, but remain too fundamentally dishonest to acknowledge, I later noted that one cannot be in a bet with someone who is no longer around to be part of a bet. The other party had gotten booted before the election. Also as you know.
> 
> Your dishonesty knows no bounds.



Lying *Welshy*, he came back. You should have kept your word and left. Sadly, you have no honor.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JOSweetHeart said:


> Chris needs to apologize for being the instigator. What did Jada ever do to him to deserve such an acknowledgement?
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly



No, he really doesn't.  And what she did was be a celebrity attending the Oscars.  The whole show was people getting jokes made about them.  What makes Her Majesty so frigging special that she should be exempt?  You know, other than her ability to dispatch her whipped husband to attack people whenever she gets a pissy look on her face.

Let's take a brief look at people who had jokes made about them, shall we?

From the opening monologue:

“You know, there was a lot of snubs this year. Rachel Zegler for ‘West Side Story.’ Jennifer Hudson for ‘Respect.’ And Lady Gaga and Jared Leto for ‘House of Random Accents.'”

“Leonardo DiCaprio, what can I even say about him? He’s done so much to fight climate change and leave behind a cleaner, greener planet for his girlfriends.”

“Aaron Sorkin, a genius. The innovation to make a movie about Lucille Ball without even a moment that’s funny. You’re Aaron Sorkin, how do you make a movie about the most iconic female comedian with not one laugh. Brilliant! It’s like making a biopic about Michael Jordan and only showing the bus trips between games.”

I note that none of those people felt the need to hit anyone, and those were actual insults!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> The same thing as this:
> 
> View attachment 623232
> 
> Lots of SEE ME'S on that red carpet...tacky, ugly or crude doesn't matter.



Oh, my God, I missed that.  I'm glad I missed that.


----------



## Gracie

I don't watch the oscars and haven't since the 80's I reckon. But I saw pics of it on the news. This began with the wokeness of hollyweird.


----------



## Gracie

And to add insult to injury of the #TooWhiteOscars and wanting "people of color"...that is exactly what they got. A black man smacking another black man, then shouting obscenities from the audience, then being rewarded with an Oscar. They wanted more blacks? Great. Get what you desired while the rest roll their eyes at your wokeness.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JOSweetHeart said:


> Chris needs to apologize for being the instigator. What did Jada ever do to him to deserve such an acknowledgement?
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly


It sounds to me like you were one of those star-struck girls back in middle school who worshipped the ground the big alpha male bullies walked on and got off when they beat up the little pipsqueak boys half their size for being a whole lot smarter than they were. 

 I can imagine you demanding the smaller kids apologize for being smarter, too.


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> Selective?  It's a link to your own thread saying goodbye.


Duh. You moron.  You selected that one but also selected the subsequent ones that revealed the reconsideration. Selective. Buy a dictionary. Oh, also, give honesty a try someday. It *probably* won’t make you burst out in flames.


----------



## Orangecat

j-mac said:


> Take the Oscar’s out of it for a moment…Just two guys at a party, and one makes a joke about your wife’s appearance….Unacceptable regardless of their politics.


Unacceptable, yes. Provocation for an assault? Not so much. Especially with the light-hearted nature of that joke. I lost all respect for Smith and gained a ton for Rock.


----------



## skye

MisterBeale said:


>





Oh.....but there is more. Much more.


----------



## MisterBeale

Gracie said:


> Ok....Jada is now calling for "healing" now that everyone seems to think she is pond scum cheater who put her husbands balls in her purse and is now going to pay the price for not having any and did her bidding. I also got a good look at her head. Alopecia (sp?) causes hair loss. I see NONE on that rotten head of hers. I see a shaved head, not bald spots. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith Shares Message After Will Smith Slaps Chris Rock
> 
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith has spoken. Two days after husband Will Smith shockingly confronted Chris Rock live onstage at the 2022 Oscars, slapping him in the face over a joke the comedian made about Jada's shaved head, the 50-year-old actress has a message for her fans. "This is a season for healing,"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 623214
> 
> THIS is alopecia...worthy of a pity part like the one she is tossing around:
> 
> View attachment 623216
> 
> View attachment 623217
> 
> Now look at her nappy head again. See any of the balding true sufferers have to deal with? Or is it just me that seeing NOTHING of the sort. Bald means NO HAIR at all in patches or section or complete head. She has nothing like this.


I watched her TikTok vid on it, and I did see a few spots. .. . to be fair.  Like a line across the top.

You know, the video where she said, six days before the Oscar incident, I quote;

_"I don't give two craps what people feel about this bald head of mine, 'cause guess what? I love it,"








						Jada Pinkett Smith said she doesn't 'give 2 craps what people feel' about her bald head in viral TikTok days before the Oscars
					

In a TikTok video posted on Wednesday, Jada Pinkett Smith said she learned throughout her career to embrace her hair for what it is.




					news.yahoo.com
				









						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com
				



_


----------



## bodecea

BackAgain said:


> Duh. You moron.  You selected that one but also selected the subsequent ones that revealed the reconsideration. Selective. Buy a dictionary. Oh, also, give honesty a try someday. It *probably* won’t make you burst out in flames.


"reconsideration"................is that what you call "WELCHING"?


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Duh. You moron.  You selected that one but also selected the subsequent ones that revealed the reconsideration. Selective. Buy a dictionary. Oh, also, give honesty a try someday. It *probably* won’t make you burst out in flames.



LOLOLOLOL 

Say wut???

You "reconsidered" the outcome of you losing your bet, *Welshy*???

And to a proven welsher, that means you didn't really Welsh, right?


----------



## BackAgain

bodecea said:


> "reconsideration"................is that what you call "WELCHING"?


No, you dishonest tartan tent kilt wearing sow. Reconsideration means thinking something over again and reaching a different conclusion.  It involves an ability to honestly change one’s opinion based on overlooked facts.  You wouldn’t understandI it *because* it involves honesty.

One can’t welch on a bet in which there is no other party to the bet.


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> No, you dishonest tartan tent kilt wearing sow. Reconsideration means thinking something over again and reaching a different conclusion.  It involves an ability to honestly change one’s opinion based on overlooked facts.  You wouldn’t understandI it *because* it involves honesty.
> 
> One can’t welch on a bet in which there is no other party to the bet.



You're lying again, *Welshy*. Zona was posting here while you were after you welshed on your bet and came back.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Superbadbrutha said:


> This is the couple we should be talking about.
> 
> View attachment 622969


They are a great couple-----both intelligent and articulate.  Neither whine like you do.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


> Dude. Listen. If you are gonna fight. Then you arrange a time. Away and fight. Get on a pair of gloves an duke it out in the ring were NO ONE CAN STOP IT.
> 
> Since Will looks about 225-230 pounds and Chris looks about 170 pounds then Will also being a bit younger that Rock. Even a legit fight Will would still be strong favourite to win.
> 
> But you don't have two a Listers scrapping it out at the Oscars and then ppl rush up and break it up in seconds.
> 
> If you are fight. Then fight properly. A fight were no one can break it up.
> 
> So Chris Rock did a fantastic job by showing restraint AND keeping the show moving. Remember this not an ordinary awards show. This is the Oscars. A show with a massive worldwide audience, serious sponsors, awards to give out, TV, all that shit. But Rock keep the show moving. He had commentary. He never stopped being Chris Rock bcoz that right there ? Could've went a whole different way.
> 
> And as I say the fact that Rock is not trying to press charges or sue Will ? That's class act right. Because most ppl would be putting in all kinds and claims and lawsuits to get money or to get revenge
> 
> Especially if Will would have done that some one white ? If he did that to Seinfield, Stephen Colbert,  Jimmy Kimmel, James Corden or a Ricky Gervais ? Man......they would go all out to try and ruin Will


Will should be ruined---he attacked someone over he being angry over the OScar's year after year.  He was pissed that Rock was the speaker at the Oscars not him..and that Rock didn't boycot the oscars all those years ago.


----------



## monkrules

BackAgain said:


> Monkrules!!!  That is no way to talk to a lady
> 
> or even to boredtoseeya!
> 
> That is my job!  (Besides, Will Smith might give you a bitch slap.)
> 
> I’ve heard rumors that boredtoseeya is planning on making an actually well thought out post someday. The question is: who will write it for her?  If she wants it well written, she might want to get the guy who wrote Will Smith’s sincere apology to Chris Rock.


Ohhh no....I'm so-oo embarrassed!! Are you telling me that boredtoseeya is a woman?! Are you serious? I had no idea...

If I had known, I would have just kept quiet after her pointed little insult. Maybe I should write her one of those tear-jerking, super-sincere Will Smith style apologies.

On the other hand, no, that's not my nature. Gotta give back, what wiseguys give you.

After getting smacked, Chris Rock should have grabbed Smith by his skinny neck and slapped _Will_ across the face...with his *dick*. Lol...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dogmaphobe said:


> It sounds to me like you were one of those star-struck girls back in middle school who worshipped the ground the big alpha male bullies walked on and got off when they beat up the little pipsqueak boys half their size for being a whole lot smarter than they were.
> 
> I can imagine you demanding the smaller kids apologize for being smarter, too.


Actually, I am not anywhere close to being one of those people who worship those who only go out of their way to put other people down, but to me, if you are more than willing to go after a person in any way over something that they can't help, don't be surprised if it comes back to bite you in the behind at some point later on in one way or another. Physical pain may go away, but all other forms of hurt can forever remain with a person for the rest of their lives whether or not they have a celebrity status. Take country singer Jason Aldean for example. If someone were to make light of what he and so many other people experienced in Las Vegas on October 1, 2017, would you blame him if his response to it were to be no different compared to Will's response to Chris? I wouldn't. Why not? Because that kind of response would be nothing in the grand scheme compared to what happened to so many people on that awful day.

God bless you and those who survived always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if Jason has been to therapy due to what happened that day.


----------



## Theowl32

BTW, that lying jezebel wife of his doesn't have the "disease" she claims. She actually has a full head of hair. 

Her so CALLED alopecia 




__





						Google Image Result for https://media-cldnry.s-nbcnews.com/image/upload/rockcms/2022-01/220105-jada-pinkett-smith-alopecia-2021-ac-1045p-375e95.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				





What alopecia looks like




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				




She has a full head of hair. Lol


----------



## JoeB131

Turtlesoup said:


> Demi Moore shaved her head for GI JANE-----and looked great still.
> Referring to Jada as GI Jane 2 isn't even mean.



Demi Moore didn't have an auto-immune disorder that caused her hair to fall out in clumps.   It was a mean-spirited joke and Rock needed to get his ass kicked. 



Turtlesoup said:


> This was a GHETTO moment out in full view for everyone to see---even funnier is that it is WILL SMITH who was made likeable to white viewers. A black guy who wanted to escaped the Ghettos is what Fresh Prince was really about. Seems this story sold to white middle class for decades was all a big lie. It isn't good for anyone to see this--not for the oscars, not hollyweird itself, not for Smith and not for Rock either. Rock will get big money out of this----and they will try to brush this under the table.



Actually, more like Rock will try to play this off, maybe work it into his comedy routine.   He might even try being funny, that would be a big change. 



Turtlesoup said:


> They got Will Smith out of the Ghettos and raised in Uncle Carls white upperclass neighborhood with all the benefits, but they still couldn't get the Ghetto out of him is not a good look for the Woke Hollyweird.



You are kind of mixing fiction with reality. 

The reality is that Smith worked very hard to develop himself as an actor for the last 30 years, going from that goofy kid in a sitcom to an actor doing very serious roles.  Sunday should have been the zenith of his efforts... instead it will be remembered because an asshole told a crude joke about his sick wife and got a well-deserved beat down.


----------



## JoeB131

Theowl32 said:


> It was another cuck moment for will smith. No, I don't believe it was staged. A few reasons. One, all publicity is good is a fallacy and completely untrue. Unless they just wanted to deliberately dishonor the Williams father and sisters which is what it was supposed to be about. Also, they would have come out by now to tell everyone it was staged based on the massive reaction worldwide. No, will is an emasculated person and he has to live with it every night considering the interview by that manipulative mate he has. Also, people act like she has cancer. It isn't cancer and considering the vast wealth they have, there are designer wigs etc. It's not some life threatening disease.





Theowl32 said:


> Watch the video with her copping to the affair for EVERYONE TO SEE (which is weird) so that the tart could somehow recoup her reputation and didn't give one log about the damage she did to her husband she supposedly loves but clearly doesn't.



Oh, please.   Smith has himself admitted to sleeping with other women in their open marriage, but she's a "tart" because she slept with another guy?  The Double Standard Strikes Again.  

You don't know what is going on with that marriage or how much her illness is putting a strain on them as a couple.  Rock thoroughly deserved the beatdown he got.


----------



## JoeB131

Buddy, the KKKleaners called, they can't get the soot stains out of your white robes. 



sealybobo said:


> No, no no. Stop it right there. That's an invalid comeback. If I'm stupid enough to offend someone I have it coming? What if that person is too easily offended?
> 
> I/We/You never have it coming no matter what you say. That's the point you stupid fuck. Nothing you say gives another person the right to put their hands on you. And until you realize this, you're uncivilized.



That's why you don't go around insulting people.  You don't know how sensitive they are... you don't know if they are having a bad day.  You certainly don't make fun of a man's sick wife on national TV and then except him to laugh about it.  



sealybobo said:


> So you think the way things are done in high school are the way things should be handled in the real world? You're either incredibly stupid or fucking with me. Yes, Will Smith acted like a high school child.



NO, he acted like a man whose sick wife was insulted. 



sealybobo said:


> Sorry but this is why stand your ground was passed. You people are too easily triggered. And when you decide to take the law into your own hands, that's when we shoot you, legally, because you are too uncivilized to know you are wrong, even if you were "offended" Go fuck yourself.



Nope, "Stand your Ground" laws are racist.  When a shit like Zimmerman can get acquitted after stalking and murdering a child, but Marissa Alexander gets 20 years for firing a WARNING SHOT at her abusive husband, those laws are fucked up.  



sealybobo said:


> Me? No, I at first didn't like stand your ground because throughout my life, every fight I've ever gotten into, I could have been shot when I started winning the fight and the pussy would claim stand your ground. But here's the difference between me and you. I've NEVER attacked anyone. I get them to attack me, then I kick their ass. So nothing Chris Rock could say would get me to get up out of my seat and attack him. Not because I'm a coward no. In fact, I'm a fucking man. And I hope you don't think that hollywood bitch slap was manly. But Chris is smaller than him. If that was out on the streets, Chris would have legally been able to kill Will for what he did. Or was about to do. Because I don't think Chris could have shot him as he was walking back to his seat. But guys who've been punched once and the puncher wasn't attacking them anymore have gotten away with it too. Happened in Florida. The guy totally provoked the guy to punch him. But when he did, the guy sat on the ground, pulled out his gun and shot him in the chest and he went home to bed that night know why? Because you have no right to put your hands on another man, or woman.



What is this brain disease on the right that you wank off all day about wanting to murder people.  Are those deers you murder in your avatar not getting it off for you anymore? 



sealybobo said:


> Think of it that way tough guy. You can't put your hands on a woman or a man. This isn't survival of the fittest where the strong rule the weak. In fact, laws make it so usually the weak rule the strong or anyone trying to be too strong. Please don't try to tell us the way things work in the ghetto is the way things should work in the rest of the world. If you want to act ghetto, go back to the ghetto.



I wouldn't say that at all. Most white people would slap the shit out of you for insulting their sick wives.  



sealybobo said:


> OMG black people have ruined Hollywood. And now Football. Did you hear every NFL team MUST hire black or woman offensive assistant coach that is to be groomed to be a head coach one day? WTF is going on??? NFL owners MUST hire blacks? WOW



Uh, before everyone goes all hysterical about this, let's not forget the 1973 Oscars, where Sacheen Littlefeather made a speech at the Oscars decrying their portrayal of Native Americans, and John Wayne had to be physically restrained from attacking her.  









						Sacheen Littlefeather - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




But that's okay.  He was a white person acting like a fool.  Mr. Big Tough Guy wantingto beat up a little girl for saying something he didn't like.


----------



## JoeB131

YoursTruly said:


> The oscars was on? I didn't even know it.



I stopped caring about the Oscars when they snubbed _Star Wars_ in favor of _Annie Hall_.   

Which movie has had more of a cultural impact?


----------



## j-mac

Orangecat said:


> Unacceptable, yes. Provocation for an assault? Not so much. Especially with the light-hearted nature of that joke. I lost all respect for Smith and gained a ton for Rock.



Well then, I guess we should just ruin his life….Right?


----------



## Mindful

BackAgain said:


> Will Smith’s wife.  Well, sort of wife.




Rock’s ‘joke’, however, was so very vanilla. It was about as gentle as bald jokes get. It wasn’t even impertinent; it was simply recognising that talent vacuum Pinkett Smith processes a shorn pate, as did Demi Moore in a cruddy movie twenty-five years ago. Yet talent-sink Pinkett Smith and world-famous cuckold Will Smith apparently think they are beyond ridicule. They seem to think they are off-limits for comedy, that they are above derision. Well, they aren’t. If anything, the opposite is true. They are perfect fodder for being lampooned. They are so absurd and self-righteous that it is difficult not to regard them as something worthy of contempt.

On then to world-famous cuckold Will Smith’s response to Rock’s ultra-vanilla joke. The Fresh Prince’s first reaction was to laugh. So all his anger and indignation is obviously phoney, or merely performative for his wife’s sake, or at least disingenuous and misdirected. The combination of low or non-existent impulse control, combined with a burning sense of his own humiliation and disgrace at his wife’s hands, resulted in Will Smith making a decision which was wildly, stupendously out of proportion. Whatever semblance of rational decision-making or self-control Will Smith might once have had was demolished in an instant by the sight of Jada’s humourless, wooden po-face. Will Smith seems not to be thinking for himself, but instead, like a trained beast or an automaton, simply fulfilling the wishes and desires of its master. To witness it in a human man is equal parts pathetic and sad.









						Will Smith Is NOT Suicidal | Lotus Eaters
					

World-famous cuckold Will Smith doesn’t like it when people talk about his wife; his vindictive, talentless, cheating, race-baiting, moron wife. Well, buckle up, Will, because I’m going to talk some mad trash about your simpleton of a wife. And she  is




					www.lotuseaters.com


----------



## Faun

JoeB131 said:


> Demi Moore didn't have an auto-immune disorder that caused her hair to fall out in clumps.   It was a mean-spirited joke and Rock needed to get his ass kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, more like Rock will try to play this off, maybe work it into his comedy routine.   He might even try being funny, that would be a big change.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kind of mixing fiction with reality.
> 
> The reality is that Smith worked very hard to develop himself as an actor for the last 30 years, going from that goofy kid in a sitcom to an actor doing very serious roles.  Sunday should have been the zenith of his efforts... instead it will be remembered because an asshole told a crude joke about his sick wife and got a well-deserved beat down.



Where's the evidence she has alopecia?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JOSweetHeart said:


> Actually, I am not anywhere close to being one of those people who worship those who only go out of their way to put other people down, but to me, if you are more than willing to go after a person in any way over something that they can't help, don't be surprised if it comes back to bite you in the behind at some point later on in one way or another. Physical pain may go away, but all other forms of hurt can forever remain with a person for the rest of their lives whether or not they have a celebrity status. Take country singer Jason Aldean for example. If someone were to make light of what he and so many other people experienced in Las Vegas on October 1, 2017, would you blame him if his response to it were to be no different compared to Will's response to Chris? I wouldn't. Why not? Because that kind of response would be nothing in the grand scheme compared to what happened to so many people on that awful day.
> 
> God bless you and those who survived always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if Jason has been to therapy due to what happened that day.


Yes, you support physical violence by bullies attacking much smaller targets.


Thanks for the sophistry by way of explaining it.


----------



## YoursTruly

JoeB131 said:


> I stopped caring about the Oscars when they snubbed _Star Wars_ in favor of _Annie Hall_.
> 
> Which movie has had more of a cultural impact?



I don't even know anything about this "Annie Hall."  So I gotta agree with you. I'm still a Star Wars fan. Especially now a days, The Mandalorian.


----------



## YoursTruly

JoeB131 said:


> Demi Moore didn't have an auto-immune disorder that caused her hair to fall out in clumps.   It was a mean-spirited joke and Rock needed to get his ass kicked.



How do you know Rock even knew Jada's hair was falling out.  
BTW, black women's hair isn't sacred FFS.


----------



## YoursTruly

j-mac said:


> Well then, I guess we should just ruin his life….Right?



His life is going to be ruined.  These easily triggered folks need to be reminded what comedy is all about.  And that it's just comedy.  The joke wasn't mean spirited. He complimented her in a funny way.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yep and your is racist, ignorant, MAGA Bullshit


Folks like you have a way of turning your racism into your enemy's racism.
You hate white people....so wearing a Make America Great Again hat is like waving a red flag in front of a racist Bull. 
You hate White people....and our media gave you someone to hate all the while congratulating you for your racist hatred. 
It's pure projection.


----------



## mudwhistle

YoursTruly said:


> How do you know Rock even knew Jada's hair was falling out.
> BTW, black women's hair isn't sacred FFS.


A woman's hair is very important to them. 
If a woman goes bald it's pretty close to a guy getting his balls cut off.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> Buddy, the KKKleaners called, they can't get the soot stains out of your white robes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you don't go around insulting people.  You don't know how sensitive they are... you don't know if they are having a bad day.  You certainly don't make fun of a man's sick wife on national TV and then except him to laugh about it.
> 
> 
> 
> NO, he acted like a man whose sick wife was insulted.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, "Stand your Ground" laws are racist.  When a shit like Zimmerman can get acquitted after stalking and murdering a child, but Marissa Alexander gets 20 years for firing a WARNING SHOT at her abusive husband, those laws are fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this brain disease on the right that you wank off all day about wanting to murder people.  Are those deers you murder in your avatar not getting it off for you anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that at all. Most white people would slap the shit out of you for insulting their sick wives.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, before everyone goes all hysterical about this, let's not forget the 1973 Oscars, where Sacheen Littlefeather made a speech at the Oscars decrying their portrayal of Native Americans, and John Wayne had to be physically restrained from attacking her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacheen Littlefeather - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's okay.  He was a white person acting like a fool.  Mr. Big Tough Guy wantingto beat up a little girl for saying something he didn't like.


You don't know what John Wayne was going to do.  He probably wouldn't have bitched slapped her.  And if he did, he would be wrong.  I'm glad you brought up this example.  She offended him right?  So he should have been able to slap the shit out of her?  Where do you draw the line?  Is the line the N word? Is it making fun of someone's wife?  NOPE.  You are still wrong if you hit someone EVEN IF they called you the N word or made fun of your life.  Do you really not understand that?

You are defending an uncivilized species of human.  Us humans black and white need to evolve.  We aren't perfect right?  Think about how uncivilized people are in the arab world or in Africa.  We aren't that bad but we are still uncivilized too.  Just look at what Will Smith did.  And yes, look at John Wayne.  

Yes I know not to insult people because people are crazy.  Doesn't mean the crazy person is right or justified.  So why are you defending the person who's wrong?  Can't these people/you use your words?  It's almost as if you are suggesting it's ok to hit someone if they make fun of your wife.  Like if you went to court do you believe the judge would let you off because someone made fun of your wife, mother or daughter? 

No, he did not act like a man.  A man doesn't act like that.  What he did was what humans did before we had laws.  Are you black?  Because you are confirming my belief that black people don't know how to act.  You say Will acted appropriately?  

Stand your ground is only racist if black people don't understand the laws of our society.  If what you say is true you think it's ok to hit someone who verbally offends you.  Is that true?  Then yes, the law is designed to protect humans like me from humans like you.  If you don't know any better than to not batter me, then I have the right to have a gun on me and take you out before you hit me.  I used to argue against Stand Your Ground too because I said it was a law to protect pussies from bullies but now I'm for the law for the exact same reason.  I'm getting older.  I shouldn't have to take it if a young buck decides I offended him and he's going to "beat me up".  No he's not.  And it's not racist because you blacks know the law exists. Ignorance of the law is no excuse.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> Buddy, the KKKleaners called, they can't get the soot stains out of your white robes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you don't go around insulting people.  You don't know how sensitive they are... you don't know if they are having a bad day.  You certainly don't make fun of a man's sick wife on national TV and then except him to laugh about it.
> 
> 
> 
> NO, he acted like a man whose sick wife was insulted.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, "Stand your Ground" laws are racist.  When a shit like Zimmerman can get acquitted after stalking and murdering a child, but Marissa Alexander gets 20 years for firing a WARNING SHOT at her abusive husband, those laws are fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this brain disease on the right that you wank off all day about wanting to murder people.  Are those deers you murder in your avatar not getting it off for you anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that at all. Most white people would slap the shit out of you for insulting their sick wives.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, before everyone goes all hysterical about this, let's not forget the 1973 Oscars, where Sacheen Littlefeather made a speech at the Oscars decrying their portrayal of Native Americans, and John Wayne had to be physically restrained from attacking her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacheen Littlefeather - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's okay.  He was a white person acting like a fool.  Mr. Big Tough Guy wantingto beat up a little girl for saying something he didn't like.


BTW, that was 50 years ago.  White Americans were a lot different back then.  In fact back then John Wayne was probably a Democrat.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JOSweetHeart said:


> Actually, I am not anywhere close to being one of those people who worship those who only go out of their way to put other people down, but to me, if you are more than willing to go after a person in any way over something that they can't help, don't be surprised if it comes back to bite you in the behind at some point later on in one way or another. Physical pain may go away, but all other forms of hurt can forever remain with a person for the rest of their lives whether or not they have a celebrity status. Take country singer Jason Aldean for example. If someone were to make light of what he and so many other people experienced in Las Vegas on October 1, 2017, would you blame him if his response to it were to be no different compared to Will's response to Chris? I wouldn't. Why not? Because that kind of response would be nothing in the grand scheme compared to what happened to so many people on that awful day.
> 
> God bless you and those who survived always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if Jason has been to therapy due to what happened that day.



Are you actually saying that shaving your head because of a skin condition and going on every talk show you can find to talk about how loud and proud you are about it is comparable to being caught in the middle of a mass shooting?


----------



## Cecilie1200

YoursTruly said:


> How do you know Rock even knew Jada's hair was falling out.
> BTW, black women's hair isn't sacred FFS.



Because even I knew about it, and I avoid "celebrity news" like the plague.  People in Hollywood, on the other hand, tend to be very up on the gossip of their own industry, as most people would be about their own line of work.


----------



## Cecilie1200

mudwhistle said:


> A woman's hair is very important to them.
> If a woman goes bald it's pretty close to a guy getting his balls cut off.



Except that she's bald because she shaved her head.  Then she went on every talk show that would have her to talk about it.


----------



## Theowl32

YoursTruly said:


> How do you know Rock even knew Jada's hair was falling out.
> BTW, black women's hair isn't sacred FFS.


Her hair isn't and I showed the photos up there of what alopecia actually is and looks like.


----------



## Unkotare

YoursTruly said:


> His life is going to be ruined.  These easily triggered folks need to be reminded what comedy is all about.  And that it's just comedy.  The joke wasn't mean spirited. He complimented her in a funny way.


Who's life is going to be ruined?


----------



## YoursTruly

Cecilie1200 said:


> Because even I knew about it, and I avoid "celebrity news" like the plague.  People in Hollywood, on the other hand, tend to be very up on the gossip of their own industry, as most people would be about their own line of work.



Maybe he was trying to make light of it.  I don't know. No one but Chris knows. Him and Smith have never been enemies. So i doubt he wasn't trying to insult Jada.  She just got offended over a joke.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Cecilie1200 said:


> Are you actually saying that shaving your head because of a skin condition and going on every talk show you can find to talk about how loud and proud you are about it is comparable to being caught in the middle of a mass shooting?


I was only using that as another example of something that shouldn't be made light of. Nothing more.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Natural Citizen

Seems like a really pathetic attempt by Holllywood secular progressives to take the focus off of the Biden administration's war against the prosperity of the American electorate.


----------



## YoursTruly

Unkotare said:


> Who's life is going to be ruined?



Will Smiths. The academy is investigating this.  

If Gina Carano can be fired for speaking the truth about Nazi Germany, surely they're not going to let an act of actual violence go without punishment.  They have a woke reputation to uphold.


----------



## YoursTruly

mudwhistle said:


> A woman's hair is very important to them.
> If a woman goes bald it's pretty close to a guy getting his balls cut off.



So.  And when a man get's his balls cut off, we laugh about it.  Remember when Bobbit cut off her husbands dick? It was hilarious.


----------



## sealybobo

JOSweetHeart said:


> Actually, I am not anywhere close to being one of those people who worship those who only go out of their way to put other people down, but to me, if you are more than willing to go after a person in any way over something that they can't help, don't be surprised if it comes back to bite you in the behind at some point later on in one way or another. Physical pain may go away, but all other forms of hurt can forever remain with a person for the rest of their lives whether or not they have a celebrity status. Take country singer Jason Aldean for example. If someone were to make light of what he and so many other people experienced in Las Vegas on October 1, 2017, would you blame him if his response to it were to be no different compared to Will's response to Chris? I wouldn't. Why not? Because that kind of response would be nothing in the grand scheme compared to what happened to so many people on that awful day.
> 
> God bless you and those who survived always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if Jason has been to therapy due to what happened that day.



Ok then I assume you also defend people who murder other people over road rage?  I mean after all, don't be surprised if you honk and waive your hand violently towards someone you don't know, they might ram your car and/or beat the shit out of you or kill you.

And like Chris Rock, it'd be your fault.  You should have known better than to do what you did.  We all know about road rage yet you still did it.  So, you got what you deserved?


----------



## sealybobo

YoursTruly said:


> So.  And when a man get's his balls cut off, we laugh about it.  Remember when Bobbit cut off her husbands dick? It was hilarious.


Remember that roast?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, you support physical violence by bullies attacking much smaller targets.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sophistry by way of explaining it.


If physical violence is the only way that makes the needed difference, so be it. What if Chris Rock had gotten physical with Jada instead of just verbal? Self-defense and any other back up that may be needed should never be anything to be ashamed of.

God bless you and Jada and her family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wonder what would've happened if Will had done something different instead like flip his finger or moon Chris for example. The only point that I am trying to make is that if a person doesn't like what is said or done, they have a right to legally express their feelings of offense if they are offended enough. Since Will did cross the illegal line, if an arrest is made, it will only be on his plate and no one else's.


----------



## Cecilie1200

YoursTruly said:


> Maybe he was trying to make light of it.  I don't know. No one but Chris knows. Him and Smith have never been enemies. So i doubt he wasn't trying to insult Jada.  She just got offended over a joke.



He DIDN'T insult her.  Again, he never said she looked BAD, just that she has her head shaved, which she does.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

sealybobo said:


> Ok then I assume you also defend people who murder other people over road rage?  I mean after all, don't be surprised if you honk and waive your hand violently towards someone you don't know, they might ram your car and/or beat the shit out of you or kill you.
> 
> And like Chris Rock, it'd be your fault.  You should have known better than to do what you did.  We all know about road rage yet you still did it.  So, you got what you deserved?


Road rage is wrong too, but self-defense is not. Of course, though everyone is going to have their own definition of what self-defense is and what isn't.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Divine Wind

BackAgain said:


> Will Smith’s wife.  Well, sort of wife.


Wife with no benefits.  She's evil.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JOSweetHeart said:


> I was only using that as another example of something that shouldn't be made light of. Nothing more.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Sorry, but bringing it up in this context IS comparing them.  Unless you're suggesting that the only acceptable jokes in the world are about people being incredibly happy and having everything in the world go their way - which would be monumentally unfunny - I fail to see where you would draw the line of "this is off-limits".


----------



## Unkotare

YoursTruly said:


> Will Smiths. The academy is investigating this.
> 
> If Gina Carano can be fired for speaking the truth about Nazi Germany, surely they're not going to let an act of actual violence go without punishment.  They have a woke reputation to uphold.


He will probably get paid MORE for the next movie he makes.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sorry, but bringing it up in this context IS comparing them.  Unless you're suggesting that the only acceptable jokes in the world are about people being incredibly happy and having everything in the world go their way - which would be monumentally unfunny - I fail to see where you would draw the line of "this is off-limits".


Nothing is off limits. Everything can be acknowledged in any way from everyone. That right there is the point that I am trying to make and if the illegal line is crossed by anyone, get ready for the handcuffs then.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Cecilie1200

JOSweetHeart said:


> If physical violence is the only way that makes the needed difference, so be it. What if Chris Rock had gotten physical with Jada instead of just verbal? Self-defense and any other back up that may be needed should never be anything to be ashamed of.
> 
> God bless you and Jada and her family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I wonder what would've happened if Will had done something different instead like flip his finger or moon Chris for example. The only point that I am trying to make is that if a person doesn't like what is said or done, they have a right to legally express their feelings of offense if they are offended enough. Since Will did cross the illegal line, if an arrest is made, it will only be on his plate and no one else's.



No, physical violence is NOT acceptable in this instance, nor have you ever articulated coherently that there is a "needed difference".

Also, you are terrible at drawing analogies.  Chris Rock getting physical with Jada is not remotely the same thing as a mild, not-even-remotely-insulting remark that her head is shaved.  Can you really not comprehend degrees of severity in human behavior?


----------



## Cecilie1200

JOSweetHeart said:


> Road rage is wrong too, but self-defense is not. Of course, though everyone is going to have their own definition of what self-defense is and what isn't.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Shockingly - to you, perhaps - our society doesn't actually allow everyone to just define "self-defense" as whatever they feel like.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JOSweetHeart said:


> Nothing is off limits. Everything can be acknowledged in any way from everyone. That right there is the point that I am trying to make and if the illegal line is crossed by anyone, get ready for the handcuffs then.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Ah, so you ARE suggesting that everyone self-censor and all comedy be outlawed for fear that someone might be humorless and thin-skinned and have a stick up their butt.

For the record, the only legal line that was crossed was crossed by Will Smith, and you're cheering it on.


----------



## Divine Wind

mudwhistle said:


> A woman's hair is very important to them.
> If a woman goes bald it's pretty close to a guy getting his balls cut off.


She chose to go bald.  She could have worn a wig or a hat.  If Jada is the equivalent of a castrated man then she's the equivalent of a naked castrated man showing off his smooth spot.

Sorry, not buying it.  Note how Will Smith was laughing until Jada was not.  That's when the violence started.  IMO, their marriage is poisonous and Jada Pinkett Smith is the poison.  Will needs to save himself by divorcing her.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine Wind said:


> Wife with no benefits.  She's evil.


To me she is so gross.  I always wondered what Tupac saw in her.  She much have a great V.  Like it must sing.


----------



## sealybobo

JOSweetHeart said:


> If physical violence is the only way that makes the needed difference, so be it. What if Chris Rock had gotten physical with Jada instead of just verbal? Self-defense and any other back up that may be needed should never be anything to be ashamed of.
> 
> God bless you and Jada and her family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I wonder what would've happened if Will had done something different instead like flip his finger or moon Chris for example. The only point that I am trying to make is that if a person doesn't like what is said or done, they have a right to legally express their feelings of offense if they are offended enough. Since Will did cross the illegal line, if an arrest is made, it will only be on his plate and no one else's.


I would have even defended Will if he walked up to Chris and grabbed him by the lapels and yelled KEEP MY WIFES NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH

But the slap?  Completely unacceptable.  Grabbing Chris and shaking him while yelling at him, or even very quietly telling him if he ever talks about his wife again like that he will beat the shit out of him in front of everyone.  That I would have approved.  The slap?  No.

But I guess one bitch slap is better than if he tackled Chris and started MMA punching him.  Especially with how lax security was.  It would have taken them 2 minutes to rescue Chris.

These award shows need better security.  Will shouldn't be allowed on stage if he's not invited and neither should Kanye


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JOSweetHeart said:


> If physical violence is the only way that makes the needed difference, so be it.
> 
> God bless you and Jada and her family always!!!


I always knew you were a phony.


----------



## sealybobo

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Smith bitch slapped (or punched) Chris Rock for cracking a joke about Jada’s bald head. It was a fucking joke. The slap or punch appears to have been real. The sound went off due to the ensuing “language.”  Rock seemed genuinely stunned, but the guy can take a hit.
> 
> Will Smith is kind of



For years Black people wondered why we never invited them to the Oscars or Grammys.  Now they know.  First it starts off like this




Eventually


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sorry, but bringing it up in this context IS comparing them.  Unless you're suggesting that the only acceptable jokes in the world are about people being incredibly happy and having everything in the world go their way - which would be monumentally unfunny - I fail to see where you would draw the line of "this is off-limits".


She has made it clear that she supports criminal violence. That she does not apply the same standards to her own words as she does others is very telling.

You can be sure that she wouldn't say "sometimes violence is necessary" if she were the victim of the physical attack, instead. 

 She is too lost in her hero worship to notice her hypocrisy.


----------



## sealybobo

Dogmaphobe said:


> I always knew you were a phony.


Just like Will blamed or credited God in his acceptance speech.  Clearly God doesn't make people better human beings.  How can a Christian defend what Will did?  What happened to turn the other cheek?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

sealybobo said:


> Just like Will blamed or credited God in his acceptance speech.  Clearly God doesn't make people better human beings.  How can a Christian defend what Will did?  What happened to turn the other cheek?




 It does not appear that she got as far as Matthew 6:5 in her bible studies.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Cecilie1200 said:


> No, physical violence is NOT acceptable in this instance, nor have you ever articulated coherently that there is a "needed difference".
> 
> Also, you are terrible at drawing analogies.  Chris Rock getting physical with Jada is not remotely the same thing as a mild, not-even-remotely-insulting remark that her head is shaved.  Can you really not comprehend degrees of severity in human behavior?


Not only is her head shaved, but every follicle appears to be producing hair.

Here, these various people are defending the violence, but never considering even once that there is absolutely no evidence that she actually has this malady nor that Rock may have been completely unaware of her claims BECAUSE there is no evidence of it, nor any photos of her exhibiting it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> Folks like you have a way of turning your racism into your enemy's racism.
> You hate white people....so wearing a Make America Great Again hat is like waving a red flag in front of a racist Bull.
> You hate White people....and our media gave you someone to hate all the while congratulating you for your racist hatred.
> It's pure projection.


Did you read that garbage b4 u posted it?  I don't have to fabricate racist in this country, you guys come a dime a dozen.  All one has to do is read alot of the posts on this forum.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> To me she is so gross.  I always wondered what Tupac saw in her.  She much have a great V.  Like it must sing.


Most men appreciate sex with an enthusiastic partner who can also suck a golf ball through a garden hose.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine Wind said:


> Most men appreciate sex with an enthusiastic partner who can also suck a golf ball through a garden hose.


The true love of her life died because he offended some black man.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Jada Pinkett-Smith Made TikTok Video Only SIX DAYS Before Oscars: "I don't give two craps what people feel about this bald head of mine" [VIDEO]
					

On Sunday night Will Smith (allegedly) slapped comedian Chris Rock (many on social media believe it was staged) for making […]




					100percentfedup.com


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Did you read that garbage b4 u posted it?  I don't have to fabricate racist in this country, you guys come a dime a dozen.  All one has to do is read alot of the posts on this forum.


There are some folks on here like that.....but you seem to feel that all White People are the same.

All I did was place a mirror in front of you and said "Just Look At Yourself"

You seem to think that nobody notices that you're a worse racist than the people you hate. I don't have to read other people's posts to figure that out.


FYI, wearing a MAGA hat isn't racist. You're just foolish enough to buy the BS that the Marxists in the media feed you.


----------



## YoursTruly

Superbadbrutha said:


> Did you read that garbage b4 u posted it?  I don't have to fabricate racist in this country, you guys come a dime a dozen.  All one has to do is read alot of the posts on this forum.



You're like the biggest racist on this forum. You're credibility on the subject of racism is nil at this point.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Divine Wind said:


> She chose to go bald.  She could have worn a wig or a hat.  If Jada is the equivalent of a castrated man then she's the equivalent of a naked castrated man showing off his smooth spot.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.  Note how Will Smith was laughing until Jada was not.  That's when the violence started.  IMO, their marriage is poisonous and Jada Pinkett Smith is the poison.  Will needs to save himself by divorcing her.



I think it's sad that Will Smith has allowed himself to be convinced that he doesn't deserve respect in his marriage, considering that there are thousands of women who would think themselves lucky to be with him, rather than thinking they're doing him a favor by being present occasionally.


----------



## YoursTruly




----------



## sealybobo

YoursTruly said:


> You're like the biggest racist on this forum. You're credibility on the subject of racism is nil at this point.


The View is talking about this.  How people are going to think "black people don't know how to act"  They point out Chris Rock is black and he knew how to act.

Oh, and they are also talking about how Chris Rock has childhood trauma of being abused/bullied.  So what Will did to him was fucked up.  Or must really be fucking with Chris' mind.  Like most of us, we don't think what happened to us in high school can happen to us as adults because adults don't bitch slap each other.


----------



## bodecea

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Say wut???
> 
> You "reconsidered" the outcome of you losing your bet, *Welshy*???
> 
> And to a proven welsher, that means you didn't really Welsh, right?


----------



## Orangecat

j-mac said:


> Well then, I guess we should just ruin his life….Right?


We? It's not my job to ruin anyone's life. I just speak for myself and vote with my own pocketbook. That organized cancel-culture shit is for the weenies on the left.


----------



## sealybobo

Cecilie1200 said:


> I think it's sad that Will Smith has allowed himself to be convinced that he doesn't deserve respect in his marriage, considering that there are thousands of women who would think themselves lucky to be with him, rather than thinking they're doing him a favor by being present occasionally.


Like Will said.  Love will make you do some crazy shit.


----------



## sealybobo

bodecea said:


>


A Video Of Chris Rock Opening Up About Suffering Sexual Assault From School Bullies As A Child Has Resurfaced Online After He Was Smacked By Will Smith​


----------



## sealybobo

JOSweetHeart said:


> Nothing is off limits. Everything can be acknowledged in any way from everyone. That right there is the point that I am trying to make and if the illegal line is crossed by anyone, get ready for the handcuffs then.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


the comic genuinely had no idea that Jada had alopecia and his remark was supposed to be an innocent joke about her hair. They added that Chris "doesn't have a mean bone in his body."​
Chris said that he endured “just a horrible existence” and “every day was hell” as he was targeted at his predominantly white school.​
“I think I’ve dealt with it because I can write jokes about it, but I never dealt with it. It was just a horrible existence. The closest character I can relate to is Tim Robbins in _The Shawshank [Redemption]_, every day was hell.”​
“I was a ****** and I got my fucking ass beat and I got physically fucked up and sometimes some sexual shit happened,” he added. “I wasn’t raped, but rape-ish.”​
Probably stuck a finger up his butt.

“I was doing a movie a couple of years ago and one of my bullies was working security on the movie — a guy who literally, one day at school, turned me upside down and shook the money out of my pockets.”​
“He was kind of ashamed and I gave him just a quick look, like, ‘Hey man, I hope you’re doing well, take care,’ and I kept it moving. I didn’t like, ‘Get him off the set, get him fired!’” he said.​
Just like he didn't press charges against Will.  God bless you always Chris.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

sealybobo said:


> The View is talking about this.  How people are going to think "black people don't know how to act"  They point out Chris Rock is black and he knew how to act.
> 
> Oh, and they are also talking about how Chris Rock has childhood trauma of being abused/bullied.  So what Will did to him was fucked up.  Or must really be fucking with Chris' mind.  Like most of us, we don't think what happened to us in high school can happen to us as adults because adults don't bitch slap each other.


I have pointed it out before that Smith is the much larger man and Rock the much smaller.  

Those defending the bullying don't acknowledge that or understand that this an ingrained pattern of behavior that has existed since childhood.  In fact, both the bully and the targets of bullies tend to create a symbiosis between them. The targets are invariably not only much smaller than the bullies , but much SMARTER, too.  Rock is the very embodiment of the picked-on smart little kid whose sharp wit is a direct result of his life experience.


----------



## bodecea

YoursTruly said:


> Will Smiths. The academy is investigating this.
> 
> If Gina Carano can be fired for speaking the truth about Nazi Germany, surely they're not going to let an act of actual violence go without punishment.  They have a woke reputation to uphold.


"the truth about Nazi Germany"?


----------



## bodecea

sealybobo said:


> A Video Of Chris Rock Opening Up About Suffering Sexual Assault From School Bullies As A Child Has Resurfaced Online After He Was Smacked By Will Smith​


And?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bodecea said:


> And?


and you are still an idiot.


----------



## Orangecat

JoeB131 said:


> You certainly don't make fun of a man's sick wife on national TV and then except him to laugh about it.


Smith was seen laughing at the joke as it was told.


----------



## sealybobo

bodecea said:


> And?


Just thought it's interesting.  I was trying to explain how hitting someone is so high school not an adult thing to do.  And it turns out Chris Rock was bullied in high school.  And for a guy who was bullied in high school to get smacked like that as an adult.  I'm surprised he doesn't have PTSD.


----------



## bodecea

Dogmaphobe said:


> and you are still an idiot.


Awwww.....are your feelings hurt now?


----------



## bodecea

sealybobo said:


> Just thought it's interesting.  I was trying to explain how hitting someone is so high school not an adult thing to do.  And it turns out Chris Rock was bullied in high school.  And for a guy who was bullied in high school to get smacked like that as an adult.  I'm surprised he doesn't have PTSD.


Lot's of comics had that kind of background.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bodecea said:


> Awwww.....are your feelings hurt now?


Not at all.

In fact, all I have to do is compare myself to you and I feel VERY good about myself, indeed.


----------



## bodecea

Dogmaphobe said:


> Not at all.
> 
> In fact, all I have to do is compare myself to you and I feel VERY good about myself, indeed.


Well, I'm sure YOU believe that.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bodecea said:


> Well, I'm sure YOU believe that.


I always believe in that which is true, yes.


----------



## Mindful

Didn’t have alopecia.


----------



## bodecea

Mindful said:


> Didn’t have alopecia.
> 
> 
> View attachment 623424


NO!    Really?      I guess we CAN teach Righties.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> There are some folks on here like that.....but you seem to feel that all White People are the same.
Click to expand...

Well we know that is bullshit, I have never lumped all white folks together.  I just lump all you racist together.


mudwhistle said:


> All I did was place a mirror in front of you and said "Just Look At Yourself"
Click to expand...

Try looking at one yourself.


mudwhistle said:


> You seem to think that nobody notices that you're a worse racist than the people you hate. I don't have to read other people's posts to figure that out.
Click to expand...

Funny how the racist have always tried to label the folks who point out their racism as racist.


mudwhistle said:


> FYI, wearing a MAGA hat isn't racist. You're just foolish enough to buy the BS that the Marxists in the media feed you.
Click to expand...

The majority of folks wearing MAGA hats are probably racist, because they damn sure cheer awful loud when the racist remarks are being made.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

YoursTruly said:


> You're like the biggest racist on this forum. You're credibility on the subject of racism is nil at this point.


Funny how you clowns can NEVER post any of my racist remarks.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Well we know that is bullshit, I have never lumped all white folks together.  I just lump all you racist together.
> 
> Try looking at one yourself.
> 
> Funny how the racist have always tried to label the folks who point out their racism as racist.
> 
> The majority of folks wearing MAGA hats are probably racist, because they damn sure cheer awful loud when the racist remarks are being made.


Sorry, but you do lump all white folks together. To you a white face is the face of a racist. (CRT)

I look at myself in the mirror every day. I married a black woman 43 years ago....been with her since 77'.
That doesn't mean I can't be racist.....but it sure as shit doesn't mean I don't have an open mind. 
And claiming I'm a racist because I can spot racists is a circular argument....and not worthy of consideration.
Just because I don't think like you doesn't mean you can get away with calling me a racist. 
And saying that the majority of people wearing *MAGA hats* are racists is a racist comment. The only reason you think that way is because you fell for the MSM's propaganda. Most people who wear MAGA hats do it because they support Trump and love America, not because they want to lynch black people.

Obama could put terrorists in his administration (Muslim Brotherhood members).....and you automatically don't think he's a terrorist or even a terrorist sympathizer.
But you think you can get away with this *"quilt by association"* BS whenever you talk about Trump or his supporters.  
A red hat isn't a sign of racism....and not wearing a mask isn't a sign of racism....neither is refusing to get the jab. But the left has used it to get people fired, ruin lives, and put people out of the military.

When the Pandemic started most blacks refused to wear a mask....when everyone else was doing it. You see...I paid attention. Most blacks wouldn't wear one till you all started saying it was what black people should do. The left decided that wearing a mask was a badge of honor for blacks and conformists. You could recognize each other on the street because wearing one outside told everyone who you voted for. Only an idiot or a Democrat wears a mask outdoors.


----------



## BackAgain

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry, but you do lump all white folks together. To you a white face is the face of a racist. (CRT)
> 
> I look at myself in the mirror every day. I married a black woman 43 years ago....been with her since 77'.
> That doesn't mean I can't be racist.....but it sure as shit doesn't mean I don't have an open mind.
> And claiming I'm a racist because I can spot racists is a circular argument....and not worthy of consideration.
> Just because I don't think like you doesn't mean you can get away with calling me a racist.
> And saying that the majority of people wearing *MAGA hats* are racists is a racist comment. The only reason you think that way is because you fell for the MSM's propaganda. Most people who wear MAGA hats do it because they support Trump and love America, not because they want to lynch black people.
> 
> Obama could put terrorists in his administration (Muslim Brotherhood members).....and you automatically don't think he's a terrorist or even a terrorist sympathizer.
> But you think you can get away with this *"quilt by association"* BS whenever you talk about Trump or his supporters.
> A red hat isn't a sign of racism....and not wearing a mask isn't a sign of racism....neither is refusing to get the jab. But the left has used it to get people fired, ruin lives, and put people out of the military.
> 
> When the Pandemic started most blacks refused to wear a mask....when everyone else was doing it. You see...I paid attention. Most blacks wouldn't wear one till you all started saying it was what black people should do. The left decided that wearing a mask was a badge of honor for blacks and conformists. You could recognize each other on the street because wearing one outside told everyone who you voted for. Only an idiot or a Democrat wears a mask outdoors.


Ah least the best post of the day. Maybe of the week. Maybe of the Month.

Sadly, the racist to whom you were responding won’t grasp it.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Jada Pinket-Smith is a little too sensitive.

This video is long, but he breaks it all down, and seems like a reasonable explanation - it was not staged at all.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Funny how you clowns can NEVER post any of my racist remarks.


No problem:


"Well we know that is bullshit, I have never lumped all white folks together.  I just lump all you racist together."
"The majority of folks wearing MAGA hats are probably racist, because they damn sure cheer awful loud when the racist remarks are being made."
"I don't have to fabricate racist in this country, you guys come a dime a dozen."
"Yep and your is racist, ignorant, MAGA Bullshit"
"No, you support someone who is black that will bow down and kiss your ass to be accepted by you.  See I am not that black man."

"You racist POS, he is black in color only."
"Well you have proven that. You were boot licking long before Biden hit the scene.  You don't have a problem kissing Trump's white ass."


You see it's easy to spot a racist.....a racist is someone who puts race in just about everything they say. You even put it in your handle. A racist is someone who says "Kiss my black ass" instead of "Kiss my ass".
A racist is someone who looks at someone and feels they can judge them by the color of their skin instead of the quality of their character.
You're one step from telling us to start up the ovens so you can cook you some MAGA hat wearing motherfuckers.


----------



## mudwhistle

BackAgain said:


> Ah least the best post of the day. Maybe of the week. Maybe of the Month.
> 
> Sadly, the racist to whom you were responding won’t grasp it.


He's a racist.
He also has government sanctioned systemic-racism to support his bigotry.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The only point that I have ever tried to make at this forum no matter what the subject of conversation happens to be is that if a person isn't going to show any respect, they shouldn't expect any in return because if they do, they are only setting their own selves up for one heck of a fall.

God bless you and Chris and Will and Jada always!!!

Holly

P.S. In other words, don't go blaming anyone else but yourself should you be the one who ends up hurting the most at the end of the day. After all, what do you think is going to happen should you go looking for a fight? One eventually will be dumped on your plate.


----------



## Gracie

So NOW the academy awards people are beginning to act. Little too late for that. Smith did what he did, he was not thrown out or the cops take him in, given an award, got a standing ovation for smacking Rock, went to the after party and danced and sang. How sweet.  

But the AA folks are going to "punish" him. Again, 

They are "outraged". Um hm. And once again, 









						Academy promises ‘appropriate action’ over Will Smith incident
					

The Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences has sent a letter to its members addressing the incident that occurred at the Oscars ceremony on Sunday evening, when Will Smith walked onto the stage and slapped Chris Rock after the comedian made a joke about the appearance of Smith’s wife, Jada...




					www.aol.com


----------



## Gracie

JOSweetHeart said:


> The only point that I have ever tried to make at this forum no matter what the subject of conversation happens to be is that if a person isn't going to show any respect, they shouldn't expect any in return because if they do, they are only setting their own selves up for one heck of a fall.
> 
> God bless you and Chris and Will and Jada always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. In other words, don't go blaming anyone else but yourself should you be the one who ends up hurting the most at the end of the day. After all, what do you think is going to happen should you go looking for a fight? One eventually will be dumped on your plate.


Who are you addressing???


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Gracie said:


> Who are you addressing???


Anyone who is interested enough in what I bring to this particular online barbecue.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gracie

JOSweetHeart said:


> Anyone who is interested enough in what I bring to this particular online barbecue.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


You are not alone in defending a bully bitchslapping a smaller man over a stupid comment by a PAID COMEDIAN. Most of us don't understand your mindset, but....whatever floats yer boat. You are entitled to your opinion, just as we all are. And this is still a hot topic.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JOSweetHeart said:


> The only point that I have ever tried to make at this forum no matter what the subject of conversation happens to be is that if a person isn't going to show any respect, they shouldn't expect any in return because if they do, they are only setting their own selves up for one heck of a fall.
> 
> God bless you and Chris and Will and Jada always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. In other words, don't go blaming anyone else but yourself should you be the one who ends up hurting the most at the end of the day. After all, what do you think is going to happen should you go looking for a fight? One eventually will be dumped on your plate.


What you keep saying is that you support physical violence by bullies attacking somebody weaker than themselves in order to prove their dominance.

How totally UNLIKE Jesus, you are.


Did YOU know of Jada's self-reported condition at the time of the physical assault? I saw a woman who has a full head of hair, but shaved it off, myself. Where are all the patches of missing hair, anyway?  If you didn't know of it at the time, why do you expect the victim in this to have known it, too? 

You are just using any excuse you can come up with to justify the attack that appeals to you since it involves a bigger man dominating a smaller.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Gracie said:


> You are not alone in defending a bully bitchslapping a smaller man over a stupid comment by a PAID COMEDIAN. Most of us don't understand your mindset, but....whatever floats yer boat. You are entitled to your opinion, just as we all are. And this is still a hot topic.


I don't look at Chris as a smaller person compared to Will. If anything, they are only from the same pod in my opinion due to how they both chose to present themselves. *All that we can do is pray that in real life, a positive will be the product that we get from the two negatives just like we get when in math class.*   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dogmaphobe said:


> What you keep saying is that you support physical violence by bullies attacking somebody weaker than themselves in order to prove their dominance.
> 
> How totally UNLIKE Jesus, you are.
> 
> 
> Did YOU know of Jada's self-reported condition at the time of the physical assault? I saw a woman who has a full head of hair, but shaved it off, myself. Where are all the patches of missing hair, anyway?  If you didn't know of it at the time, why do you expect the victim in this to have known it, too?
> 
> You are just using any excuse you can come up with to justify the attack that appeals to you since it involves a bigger man dominating a smaller.


I don't look at Chris as a smaller person compared to Will. If anything, they are only from the same pod in my opinion due to how they both chose to present themselves. *All that we can do is pray that in real life, a positive will be the product that we get from the two negatives just like we get when in math class.*   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dogmaphobe said:


> I always knew you were a phony.


If I am not wanted in such a game, can I ask why I am being shown how to play it?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I can't count the number of times that I have had no other choice but to ask such a question about anyone. In other words, I haven't changed a bit unlike so many other people here have apparently.


----------



## Divine Wind

Cecilie1200 said:


> I think it's sad that Will Smith has allowed himself to be convinced that he doesn't deserve respect in his marriage, considering that there are thousands of women who would think themselves lucky to be with him, rather than thinking they're doing him a favor by being present occasionally.


Agreed. He needs to get away from her and save himself.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> The true love of her life died because he offended some black man.
> 
> View attachment 623383


Ironic considering what she had her husband do to another man.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine Wind said:


> Agreed. He needs to get away from her and save himself.


Kareem Abdul-Jabbar says Will Smith's slap 'perpetuated stereotypes' against Black people​


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JOSweetHeart said:


> If I am not wanted in such a game, can I ask why I am being shown how to play it?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I can't count the number of times that I have had no other choice but to ask such a question about anyone. In other words, I haven't changed a bit unlike so many other people here have apparently.


You are a Pharisee tossing out all this "God bless you always" stuff for appearance sake even as you are supporting physical violence.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Gracie said:


> You are not alone in defending a bully bitchslapping a smaller man over a stupid comment by a PAID COMEDIAN. Most of us don't understand your mindset, but....whatever floats yer boat. You are entitled to your opinion, just as we all are. And this is still a hot topic.


I think it is probably sexual in nature with her.

That back woods mentality where a "real" man is one who dominates weaker men runs strong in some.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dogmaphobe said:


> You are a Pharisee tossing out all this "God bless you always" stuff for appearance sake even as you are supporting physical violence.


I never said that I support it. The only thing that I have ever tried to point out is the fact that people should be prepared for all forms of retribution due to the good possibility of there being plenty of people out there still who do not give a flying flip what the laws are as Will has pointed out perfectly for us.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gracie

Dogmaphobe said:


> You are a Pharisee tossing out all this "God bless you always" stuff for appearance sake even as you are supporting physical violence.


It's her sigline, that God Bless stuff. She is defending her opinion...which goes against the majority but that's her prob, ya know? She means well. I think. For her own opinion. I guess. lol


----------



## Gracie

JOSweetHeart said:


> I never said that I support it. The only thing that I have ever tried to point out is the fact that people should be prepared for all forms of retribution due to the good possibility of there being plenty of people out there still who do not give a flying flip what the laws are as Will has pointed out perfectly for us.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


You stated that Rock needs to apologize to Will and Jada. No. He does not. He was hired to be host of the Oscars and he was hired BECAUSE of his "job" as a comedian that tosses out insults as jokes...and in this case, it was not that insulting since Jada herself said she "loved" her bald ass head. What surprised everyone, including me, was you wanting the VICTIM to apologize for something he was PAID to do by the Academy Awards...which in essence is like asking a rape victim to apologize to her attacker because she was wearing  skimpy outfit.

Now let that sink in and maybe you will finally get the gist.


----------



## Polishprince

Will Smith's actions weren't unprecedented.   

Did people complain when the great White actor made a career out of slapping people?


----------



## Gracie

Dogmaphobe said:


> I think it is probably sexual in nature with her.
> 
> That back woods mentality where a "real" man is one who dominates weaker men runs strong in some.


Nah. I consider it more ...um....well....simple minded? Like others around here who faun all over celebs and tv characters. Romper Room mentality.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Gracie said:


> You stated that Rock needs to apologize to Will and Jada. No. He does not. He was hired to be host of the Oscars and he was hired BECAUSE of his "job" as a comedian that tosses out insults as jokes...and in this case, it was not that insulting since Jada herself said she "loved" her bald ass head. What surprised everyone, including me, was you wanting the VICTIM to apologize for something he was PAID to do by the Academy Awards...which in essence is like asking a rape victim to apologize to her attacker because she was wearing  skimpy outfit.
> 
> Now let that sink in and maybe you will finally get the gist.


To me, what ended up happening in response doesn't make what Chris is guilty of any less wrong. What he and anyone who supports him obviously doesn't get yet is that the rest of us have the right to look at his approach in whatever way that we want to look at and if it doesn't mirror his frame of mind, how is that the fault of those who don't agree with him? If he has the freedom to make jokes in whatever way that he sees fit, we have the right to disagree with his approach if we choose to. How our disagreement is expressed on the other hand of course is a whole other different story. Like I said in an earlier message, whoever said that two wrongs don't make a right must have gotten a big fat F in math class because when you multiply two negatives, a positive product is the only thing that you do your ending up with. My only question is will there ever be an apology out of Chris? My guess would be no should he only end up with more money on his plate due to how Will decided to respond to him. If anything, what Will did may only make Chris become even more obnoxious. In other words, I hope Will is a happy guy now and yes I mean that with all of the sarcasm in the world. (shaking my head)

God bless you and Will and Chris always!!!

Holly

P.S. To recap, just because we may have the freedom to be a word that I can't say doesn't mean that we should go ahead and be a word that I can't say. Also that right there is just it. If Chris didn't want Will to throw down the pom poms and get into such a game, why did he go out of his way to show Will how to play it? In other words, if something can't be finished by a certain person, what is the point in getting it started by that one person?


----------



## Gracie

^^^^^Whatever, with a big fat eye roll. 

You didn't answer my question, either. You just droned.

I'll ask again:

SHOULD A RAPE VICTIM APOLOGIZE TO HER RAPIST IF SHE WAS WEARING SKIMPY CLOTHING? After all..it would be HER fault too, right?

God Bless your doofy head, too.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ One person's idea of skimpy may not mirror another person's idea of skimpy. Also I saw it said that Chris had a miserable childhood which is what led him to being the way that he is now. Why should Jada or anyone else be punished for something that they didn't have anything to do with?

God bless you and her and any other Chris Rock victims who are out there always!!!

Holly

P.S. People don't need to be dressed in any special way in order for a rape act to happen anyway. Do keep in mind that kids are sadly rape victims too. I wouldn't be surprised if any animals out there are too.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar says Will Smith's slap 'perpetuated stereotypes' against Black people​


Well it's not a false-stereotype.
There's too much evidence that black men beat their wives and their girlfriends.

My wife always had several white friends who were toting around a brown baby...pining after their nappy-haired Dreadlocks wearing boyfriend who happened to be married.....and saying "Well....he's got alot of pride"!!!

I said; "Oh....he beats you and leaves you alone because of his pride?" "And you follow him around like a puppy-dog for it?"

My wife had two other husbands who were black.....and they used to come home late and start a fight with her because, she said, they got in an argument with their girlfriend, and he came home and took it out on her. Her first husband almost beat her to death several times.


----------



## mudwhistle

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me, what ended up happening in response doesn't make what Chris is guilty of any less wrong. What he and anyone who supports him obviously doesn't get yet is that the rest of us have the right to look at his approach in whatever way that we want to look at and if it doesn't mirror his frame of mind, how is that the fault of those who don't agree with him? If he has the freedom to make jokes in whatever way that he sees fit, we have the right to disagree with his approach if we choose to. How our disagreement is expressed on the other hand of course is a whole other different story. Like I said in an earlier message, whoever said that two wrongs don't make a right must have gotten a big fat F in math class because when you multiply two negatives, a positive product is the only thing that you do your ending up with. My only question is will there ever be an apology out of Chris? My guess would be no should he only end up with more money on his plate due to how Will decided to respond to him. If anything, what Will did may only make Chris become even more obnoxious. In other words, I hope Will is a happy guy now and yes I mean that with all of the sarcasm in the world. (shaking my head)
> 
> God bless you and Will and Chris always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. To recap, just because we may have the freedom to be a word that I can't say doesn't mean that we should go ahead and be a word that I can't say. Also that right there is just it. If Chris didn't want Will to throw down the pom poms and get into such a game, why did he go out of his way to show Will how to play it? In other words, if something can't be finished by a certain person, what is the point in getting it started by that one person?


Chris has a whole new series of jokes he can create from the slap.
He can talk about it to sell-out crowds now for another 20-30 mins....and he won't have to use the "N" word once and be funny as heck.


----------



## Stashman

Will Smith just said that God told him to go slap Chris Rock. Is there not ANYONE on the left that can ever take personal responsibility for anything they do?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

mudwhistle said:


> Chris has a whole new series of jokes he can create from the slap.
> He can talk about it to sell-out crowds now for another 20-30 mins....and he won't have to use the "N" word once and be funny as heck.


There you go. If anything, Will only helped add to the guy's list of material. In other words, does he truly hate the guy, or does he really have strong feelings for him to where he will do anything to make sure that the guy is even more successful and nothing less?

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## theHawk




----------



## Theowl32

JOSweetHeart said:


> I was only using that as another example of something that shouldn't be made light of. Nothing more.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


Problem is I don't believe she is suffering from that condition. 

Check out alopecia in these photos.





__





						Google Image Result for https://img.medscape.com/thumbnail_library/is_210106_alopecia_areata_800x450.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				








__





						Google Image Result for https://post.medicalnewstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2020/02/man-with-alopecia-areata.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				








__





						Google Image Result for https://c8.alamy.com/comp/ARCWH7/alopecia-areata-is-one-type-of-hair-loss-that-typically-causes-patches-ARCWH7.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				





Now let's look at jada smith's alopecia 





__





						Google Image Result for https://c8.alamy.com/comp/ARCWH7/alopecia-areata-is-one-type-of-hair-loss-that-typically-causes-patches-ARCWH7.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				








__





						Google Image Result for https://imagesvc.meredithcorp.io/v3/mm/image?url=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.onecms.io%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2Fsites%2F20%2F2021%2F12%2F28%2Fjada-pinkett.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				








__





						Google Image Result for https://imagesvc.meredithcorp.io/v3/mm/image?url=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.onecms.io%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2Fsites%2F20%2F2020%2F08%2F18%2Fjada-pinkett-smith-august-alsina.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				




Ooops, sorry that last one was with her lover that she didn't apologize for and emasculated her husband that she supposedly loves with. 






__





						Google Image Result for https://media.self.com/photos/6241b94998667f391cf88f3a/4:3/w_2560%2Cc_limit/Jada%2520Pinkett%2520Smith%2520Alopecia.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				





I'm really not sure why I unable to post pictures or use bold face or italicize words.

Anyway, not seeing this severe problem medically with her at all. Also the fact that will smith laughed initially means he was instigated to do it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JOSweetHeart said:


> I never said that I support it. The only thing that I have ever tried to point out is the fact that people should be prepared for all forms of retribution due to the good possibility of there being plenty of people out there still who do not give a flying flip what the laws are as Will has pointed out perfectly for us.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


You know, my own son was very small for his age, very unathletic and bullied mercilessly by the bigger, older black kids  at his school where he was in the minority. Your justifying bullying is very offensive to me as a parent.

Luckily for you, I am not the time to do as you





JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ One person's idea of skimpy may not mirror another person's idea of skimpy. Also I saw it said that Chris had a miserable childhood which is what led him to being the way that he is now. Why should Jada or anyone else be punished for something that they didn't have anything to do with?
> 
> God bless you and her and any other Chris Rock victims who are out there always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. People don't need to be dressed in any special way in order for a rape act to happen anyway. Do keep in mind that kids are sadly rape victims too. I wouldn't be surprised if any animals out there are too.


Chris Rock VICTIMS?

You get further and further away from Jesus' teachings with each post 

Are you sure you aren't working for that red fellow with cloven hooves instead?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Yes. Whoever else he has taken shots at, why should they be punished for whatever is problem is? What Will is guilty of is one thing. My only question is, what is Chris's excuse for whatever move it is that he decides to make and why should any of the moves be encouraged? If his moves are bad, being a cheerleader for him will only dig the holes of those who choose to cheer him on.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. I once heard this said during a church service. If you decide to go hanging out with the chickens, you yourself will eventually start to cluck just like they do? Who would you rather have for company, Chris, Will, or someone else entirely?


----------



## bodecea

Theowl32 said:


> Problem is I don't believe she is suffering from that condition.
> 
> Check out alopecia in these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://img.medscape.com/thumbnail_library/is_210106_alopecia_areata_800x450.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://post.medicalnewstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2020/02/man-with-alopecia-areata.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://c8.alamy.com/comp/ARCWH7/alopecia-areata-is-one-type-of-hair-loss-that-typically-causes-patches-ARCWH7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's look at jada smith's alopecia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://c8.alamy.com/comp/ARCWH7/alopecia-areata-is-one-type-of-hair-loss-that-typically-causes-patches-ARCWH7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://imagesvc.meredithcorp.io/v3/mm/image?url=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.onecms.io%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2Fsites%2F20%2F2021%2F12%2F28%2Fjada-pinkett.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://imagesvc.meredithcorp.io/v3/mm/image?url=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.onecms.io%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2Fsites%2F20%2F2020%2F08%2F18%2Fjada-pinkett-smith-august-alsina.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, sorry that last one was with her lover that she didn't apologize for and emasculated her husband that she supposedly loves with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://media.self.com/photos/6241b94998667f391cf88f3a/4:3/w_2560%2Cc_limit/Jada%2520Pinkett%2520Smith%2520Alopecia.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure why I unable to post pictures or use bold face or italicize words.
> 
> Anyway, not seeing this severe problem medically with her at all. Also the fact that will smith laughed initially means he was instigated to do it.


Of course you don't....it doesn't fit your "narrative".


----------



## Man of Ethics

Stashman said:


> Will Smith just said that God told him to go slap Chris Rock.


Old Testament lists *false prophecy* among most severe sins.


----------



## Man of Ethics

mudwhistle said:


> There's too much evidence that black men beat their wives and their girlfriends.


Racist and sexist stereotypes are indeed racist and sexist.


----------



## Man of Ethics

WinterBorn said:


> My girlfriend/partner had breast cancer years ago.    The chemo caused her to lose her hair.   If some comedian made a joke about her baldness back then, I would slap the shit out of him too.


From the time of Ancient Babylon to 1960s, both genders had social norms and responsibilities. At that point, chivalry, and male gender roles made sense. In 2022, men have no privilege, yet are still expected to act according to archaic gender norms.  One-sided responsibility is called *servitude*.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Exerpt from josweetheart's Bible for Parisees.

Matthew chapter 5, verses 38/39


"Ye have heard that it hath been said "an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth:   I say unto you, that ye resist not good, but whoever notices that your slut wife hath shaved her full head of hair, bitch slap the little fucker into the next county"


----------



## Man of Ethics

Vastator said:


> Nor will “white knighting” cover one from criminal charges, or getting shot.


In 1837, Frenchman Georges d'Anthès insulted Natalia -- the wife of one of the greatest Russian poets, A.S. Pushkin. A.S. Pushkin invited Georges d'Anthès to a duel. A.S. Pushkin suffered a horrible death. By the time of the duel, Georges d'Anthès was married to Natalia's sister Yekaterina. Georges d'Anthès lived until 1895.


It's a great tragedy A.S. Pushkin missed steam trains, telegraph, and Abolition of Serfdom in 1861. It is a tragedy he was killed at age 37 and did not write poems and novels as an old man. Leo Tolstoy lived 82 years.


Sadly, many men in 2022 have forgotten that we are not in 1837. We do not have the privileges and we should not have corresponding duties.  In 1837, male-specific duties like chivalry were a part of Social Contract in which both genders had specific duties and privileges.  In 2022, male-specific duties like chivalry are a part of subjugation of men by Modern Society.  One-sided duties are subjugation.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dogmaphobe said:


> Exerpt from josweetheart's Bible for Parisees.
> 
> Matthew chapter 5, verses 38/39
> 
> 
> "Ye have heard that it hath been said "an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth:   I say unto you, that ye resist not good, but whoever notices that your slut wife hath shaved her full head of hair, bitch slap the little fucker into the next county"


Wrong doings are not to be encouraged and to me, both Chris and Will were wrong. All Will did was make people feel bad for Chris when Chris instigated the whole mess. Instead of it only being about Chris and his disrespectful move, it is now only about what Will went and did.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gracie

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ One person's idea of skimpy may not mirror another person's idea of skimpy. Also I saw it said that Chris had a miserable childhood which is what led him to being the way that he is now. Why should Jada or anyone else be punished for something that they didn't have anything to do with?
> 
> God bless you and her and any other Chris Rock victims who are out there always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. People don't need to be dressed in any special way in order for a rape act to happen anyway. Do keep in mind that kids are sadly rape victims too. I wouldn't be surprised if any animals out there are too.


OMG. An airhead. Never mind. Keep worshipping Smith.


----------



## bodecea

Relative Ethics said:


> Old Testament lists *false prophecy* among most severe sins.


Well, we sure get a lot of that around here.


----------



## Gracie

That actor she is always gushing about....I bet if it were him that got bitchslapped she would be screaming for Smiths head.

Yeah. Airhead. Oy.


----------



## Concerned American

monkrules said:


> The Oscars are a joke. They should be called the "Leroys."


When the Oscars ceased to be about excellence in entertainment and instead became about African Americans, it was only a matter of time until violence would rear its ugly head.


----------



## Gracie

I need to apologize to JOSweetHeart for calling her an airhead. And she needs to apologize to me for making me call her an airhead. It's her fault as much as mine. I just verbally accosted her (verbal bitchslap) but if she were not being an airhead, I would not have accosted her. So..in her head, she owes me a BIG apology along with any other of her victims she drives bonkers with her airheadedness.

Makes sense to me. Bet it doesn't to her.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> No problem:
> 
> 
> "Well we know that is bullshit, I have never lumped all white folks together.  I just lump all you racist together."
> "The majority of folks wearing MAGA hats are probably racist, because they damn sure cheer awful loud when the racist remarks are being made."
> "I don't have to fabricate racist in this country, you guys come a dime a dozen."
> "Yep and your is racist, ignorant, MAGA Bullshit"
> "No, you support someone who is black that will bow down and kiss your ass to be accepted by you.  See I am not that black man."
> 
> "You racist POS, he is black in color only."
> "Well you have proven that. You were boot licking long before Biden hit the scene.  You don't have a problem kissing Trump's white ass."
> 
> 
> You see it's easy to spot a racist.....a racist is someone who puts race in just about everything they say. You even put it in your handle. A racist is someone who says "Kiss my black ass" instead of "Kiss my ass".
> A racist is someone who looks at someone and feels they can judge them by the color of their skin instead of the quality of their character.
> You're one step from telling us to start up the ovens so you can cook you some MAGA hat wearing motherfuckers.


Please point out the racism in any of those posts.  Race has always played a factor in this country for black folks since the FIRST SLAVE walked off the ship in chains.  You made it that way, not me.  Hell just look at the post on this very thread about the 2 men who had an altercation.  Are you telling me race hasn't been mentioned and who has it been mentioned by?  Your argument is laughable at best.


----------



## beagle9

Hmmm was this staged to somehow take the attention off of Biden and the Ukraine situation, because if it was it sort of worked didn't it ??? Think about that one for a second. Hmmmmm. Funny how YouTube doesn't have the Ukraine conflict front and center on it's front page video choice content. You actually have to search for it now.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry, but you do lump all white folks together. To you a white face is the face of a racist. (CRT)
> 
> I look at myself in the mirror every day. I married a black woman 43 years ago....been with her since 77'.
> That doesn't mean I can't be racist.....but it sure as shit doesn't mean I don't have an open mind.
> And claiming I'm a racist because I can spot racists is a circular argument....and not worthy of consideration.
> Just because I don't think like you doesn't mean you can get away with calling me a racist.
> And saying that the majority of people wearing *MAGA hats* are racists is a racist comment. The only reason you think that way is because you fell for the MSM's propaganda. Most people who wear MAGA hats do it because they support Trump and love America, not because they want to lynch black people.
> 
> Obama could put terrorists in his administration (Muslim Brotherhood members).....and you automatically don't think he's a terrorist or even a terrorist sympathizer.
> But you think you can get away with this *"quilt by association"* BS whenever you talk about Trump or his supporters.
> A red hat isn't a sign of racism....and not wearing a mask isn't a sign of racism....neither is refusing to get the jab. But the left has used it to get people fired, ruin lives, and put people out of the military.
> 
> When the Pandemic started most blacks refused to wear a mask....when everyone else was doing it. You see...I paid attention. Most blacks wouldn't wear one till you all started saying it was what black people should do. The left decided that wearing a mask was a badge of honor for blacks and conformists. You could recognize each other on the street because wearing one outside told everyone who you voted for. Only an idiot or a Democrat wears a mask outdoors.


You married a black woman?  Good for you, is that suppose to make black folks think you aren't a racist.  I have read your posts for years and they speak for themselves.  When you are at a rally wearing a MAGA hat and racist comments are made and you cheer, it pretty much speaks for itself.  Let me tell you something Chief, I am a black man in my 60s I don't need the MSM or anyone else for that matter to tell what is and isn't racist.  I know a racist from the experience of dealing with racists.  I was in the military and military personnel were required to take plenty of jabs that we didn't have a clue what we were taking and none of those folks got out of the military in those days.    That is just a few of those MAGA clowns following the top clown. 

That's a lie most black folks were wearing mask and still are wearing mask when MAGA clowns wasn't and still aren't wearing them.  The majority of the folks being hospitalized and dying today are Trump Humpers who refuse to be vaccinated and that is their choice, but when you take a dirt knap don't look for everyone else to shed tears for you.  The sad part is Trump has being telling you to get vaccinated and you don't even listen to him and he is fully vaccinated.  Smfh.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Please point out the racism in any of those posts.  Race has always played a factor in this country for black folks since the FIRST SLAVE walked off the ship in chains.  You made it that way, not me.  Hell just look at the post on this very thread about the 2 men who had an altercation.  Are you telling me race hasn't been mentioned and who has it been mentioned by?  Your argument is laughable at best.


Sorry....but I never owned slaves. If I had been alive then I would have hated slavery just as much as you.....nevermind all of the white people that were enslaved in Europe and brought to America to pay off debts. 
The fact that the tiff was between two black men was obvious....yet you want everyone to ignore it.....like a typical black supremacist.
And the fact that you see only KKK when you see a MAGA hat seals the deal.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry....but I never owned slaves.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter, slavery was the LAW of the land.  You didn't put Japanese-Americans in interment camps either, but your tax dollars paid them reparations for being put in those camps. 


mudwhistle said:


> If I had been alive then I would have hated slavery just as much as you.....nevermind all of the white people that were enslaved in Europe and brought to America to pay off debts.
Click to expand...

Well good for you, but just hating a practice doesn't end it or stop it.  Who were they enslaved by?  Other white folks.


mudwhistle said:


> The fact that the tiff was between two black men was obvious....yet you want everyone to ignore it.....like a typical black supremacist.
Click to expand...

I am speaking of all the racist remarks that have been made in this thread, but of course you want speak against those who post it because you are one and the same.


mudwhistle said:


> And the fact that you see only KKK when you see a MAGA hat seals the deal.
Click to expand...

Many of the MAGA hat wearers have the same mindset as the sheet wearers.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> No, no no.  Stop it right there.  That's an invalid comeback.  If I'm stupid enough to offend someone I have it coming?  What if that person is too easily offended?
> 
> I/We/You never have it coming no matter what you say.  That's the point you stupid fuck.  Nothing you say gives another person the right to put their hands on you.  And until you realize this, you're uncivilized.


Nothing you say ? Uhhh I bet that could get walked back real fast according to the circumstances. Example: Would you let anything be said to your family in front of you ? I thought not.


----------



## beagle9

shockedcanadian said:


> In high school, there was a short black student who was nicknamed "Carlton".
> 
> He was called this mercilessly by others through no control of his own because he was vertically challenged. Will Smith always made fun on Carltons height on Bel Air and thus, he faced this often.  He didn't like it, it hurt his feelings, but he trudged on as best he could.  Hopefully today he is doing well.
> 
> Should this man seek out Will Smith and smack him hard in the face for his poor decision in making fun of people for something they have no control over?


Good point.. However the Prince of Bel-Air was a show, and I'm sure Will didn't write the script. Yes he participated, and it sent the wrong message out, so again you have a point. I guess chivalry is dead now... LOL.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> You married a black woman?  Good for you, is that suppose to make black folks think you aren't a racist.  I have read your posts for years and they speak for themselves.  When you are at a rally wearing a MAGA hat and racist comments are made and you cheer, it pretty much speaks for itself.  Let me tell you something Chief, I am a black man in my 60s I don't need the MSM or anyone else for that matter to tell what is and isn't racist.  I know a racist from the experience of dealing with racists.  I was in the military and military personnel were required to take plenty of jabs that we didn't have a clue what we were taking and none of those folks got out of the military in those days.    That is just a few of those MAGA clowns following the top clown.
> 
> That's a lie most black folks were wearing mask and still are wearing mask when MAGA clowns wasn't and still aren't wearing them.  The majority of the folks being hospitalized and dying today are Trump Humpers who refuse to be vaccinated and that is their choice, but when you take a dirt knap don't look for everyone else to shed tears for you.  The sad part is Trump has being telling you to get vaccinated and you don't even listen to him and he is fully vaccinated.  Smfh.


I'm a white man in my 60s.....and an *Army veteran*. And I went on plenty of deployments.....so we got shots all of the time. If we didn't get the shots....we became non-deploy-able. I had to get a series of shots and two shots of GG, one in each buttcheek, before going to a war-zone.
But a vaccine that hasn't been properly tested? No.....that's the kind of crap they pulled on black men back before* Civil Rights* was signed into law. They did Syphilis testing on them without their knowledge.
*COVID wasn't as deadly as they claimed it to be*, so there is a lack of trust in the current administration that is justified. Turns out just about everything about that vaccine was a lie. It doesn't stop you from catching it or keep you from spreading it. 70% of the people catching the new strain are fully vaccinated.

I was in the military during the 70s and saw the changes. They started offering more jobs to blacks and other so-called minorities. When I first went in, the Navy only allowed blacks to be storekeepers or cooks. By 78' that was history.

And FYI, I never attend rallies or wear a MAGA so that any crazy Liberal can see it and try taking it from me.

Let me remind you that Democrats passed Jim Crow laws.....created the KKK.....fought against ending slavery.....and voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964. Rev Martin Luther King was a Republican. The Republican party was created to support abolition.

I was in L.A. during the Watts riots back in 68' when I was a kid. I remember busloads of black men being offloaded on I-5 between Los Angeles and San Diego. They were going down there to burn San Diego to the ground they said.

Much of my family is Native American. My half brothers and sisters are half Native American. My wife is half Seminole and the rest is black. She's from Alabama.
She picked cotton and picked crops as soon as she was able to walk. Lived in a little shack not far from Dothan AL.

My nephew Ali Muhammad E. is first generation American from Somalia. My aunt Jason is from S. Korea. So you could say I have a mixed family.
I grew up in Montana....but currently live in Tennessee. I've been told by friends that a cracker in the plant was talking shit about me behind my back saying anyone who would marry a black woman is black themselves. He would rather kill his kids then have them marry a black.
My nephew brought a girl home to have dinner with us once.....and she was black. She couldn't eat her dinner for some reason. But as soon as we cleaned up the dishes...she asked Ali to take her to McDonalds because turns out she couldn't eat with a white man sitting at the table. Even my nephew was ashamed of the fact that I was his uncle around his friends because his mother taught him to hate white people.* Seems that blacks are worse racists than most white people.....and that brother...is a fact. *


----------



## Man of Ethics

bodecea said:


> Well, we sure get a lot of that around here.


1)  I rarely or never make predictions about near future.  Many people on all sides do.

2)  *False Prophecy* is not necessary a prediction of future.  False Prophet claims to have direct communication from G-d.  Such communication is non-existent for a long time.  

3)  About 3.9 Billion people -- Jews, Muslims, and Christians believe Tanakh (Old Testament).


----------



## Gracie

Oh my. The Academy is very upset. They said Smith REFUSED to leave. Yet...they didn't FORCE him to. And gave him an award to boot. My my my...the deflecting is going strong with this.









						Academy Starts Disciplinary Proceedings Against Will Smith, Expulsion on the Table
					

Days after Will Smith slapped Chris Rock during the 94th Oscars telecast on Sunday, the Board of Governors held an emergency meeting to discuss the consquences for the best actor winner. He now faces “suspension, expulsion, or other sanctions permitted.” The statement from the Academy is highly...




					www.aol.com
				




_One notable new bit of information is the Academy stating they asked Will Smith to leave the Dolby Theatre but Smith refused to do so. One of the biggest bits of scrutiny regarding the handling of the moment was Smith not being removed from the auditorium. The Academy has offered clarification saying Smith was asked to leave but refused. “We also recognize we could have handled the situation differently,” the Academy statement read._


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Gracie said:


> OMG. An airhead. Never mind. Keep worshipping Smith.


If I wasn't wanted in such a game, what was the reason for showing me or anyone else for that matter how to play it?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Gracie said:


> I need to apologize to JOSweetHeart for calling her an airhead. And she needs to apologize to me for making me call her an airhead. It's her fault as much as mine. I just verbally accosted her (verbal bitchslap) but if she were not being an airhead, I would not have accosted her. So..in her head, she owes me a BIG apology along with any other of her victims she drives bonkers with her airheadedness.
> 
> Makes sense to me. Bet it doesn't to her.


If you have no intention of practicing, can I ask what the point of the preaching is?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Also, how can I be labeled a fan of Will when I have never even seen any of his films? I actually have never seen anything featuring Chris Rock either.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Doesn't matter, slavery was the LAW of the land.  You didn't put Japanese-Americans in interment camps either, but your tax dollars paid them reparations for being put in those camps.
> 
> Well good for you, but just hating a practice doesn't end it or stop it.  Who were they enslaved by?  Other white folks.
> 
> I am speaking of all the racist remarks that have been made in this thread, but of course you want speak against those who post it because you are one and the same.
> 
> Many of the MAGA hat wearers have the same mindset as the sheet wearers.


I wasn't alive during the 40s....so once again...you can't blame me for that shit. That was FDR...a Democrat.
The problem with you is, like a typical racist, you lump everyone into the same false stereotype.
That's what racists do.
The left supplied you with a target (MAGA Hats) and you think you have some inherent right to be a bigot toward them....even when they haven't done shit to you.

Naw.....you're just a racist with a capital "R".


----------



## Gracie

I wish I was a fly on the wall of the Smith home. Is Will dancing around while listening to his lame song Getting Jiggy Wid It? Is his son in a dress murmuring "this is how its done" while watching the tape over and over again? Is Jada sneering at all of them or is she over at Augusts house being soothed by him? 

Look up FOOL in the dictionary. His pic will be there front and center. The biggest night of his life..and he threw it all away over that skank.


----------



## Gracie

JOSweetHeart said:


> If you have no intention of practicing, can I ask what the point of the preaching is?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Also, how can I be labeled a fan of Will when I have never even seen any of his films? I actually have never seen anything featuring Chris Rock either.


Practicing what? Preaching of what? Common sense that seems to escape you? 
I don't give a rats ass if you watched his movies. That isn't the point. But again, its over your head. All that air, ya know.


----------



## Borillar

Ame®icano said:


> Left was crying that Oscars were too white.
> 
> After this "incident", are Oscars black enough now?


I suppose a Ted Cruz type response would be more apropos for an insult to one’s wife on the national stage.


----------



## beagle9

mudwhistle said:


> I'm a white man in my 60s.....and an *Army veteran*. And I went on plenty of deployments.....so we got shots all of the time. If we didn't get the shots....we became non-deploy-able. I had to get a series of shots and two shots of GG, one in each buttcheek, before going to a war-zone.
> But a vaccine that hasn't been properly tested? No.....that's the kind of crap they pulled on black men back before* Civil Rights* was signed into law. They did Syphilis testing on them without their knowledge.
> *COVID wasn't as deadly as they claimed it to be*, so there is a lack of trust in the current administration that is justified. Turns out just about everything about that vaccine was a lie. It doesn't stop you from catching it or keep you from spreading it. 70% of the people catching the new strain are fully vaccinated.
> 
> I was in the military during the 70s and saw the changes. They started offering more jobs to blacks and other so-called minorities. When I first went in, the Navy only allowed blacks to be storekeepers or cooks. By 78' that was history.
> 
> And FYI, I never attend rallies or wear a MAGA so that any crazy Liberal can see it and try taking it from me.
> 
> Let me remind you that Democrats passed Jim Crow laws.....created the KKK.....fought against ending slavery.....and voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964. Rev Martin Luther King was a Republican. The Republican party was created to support abolition.
> 
> I was in L.A. during the Watts riots back in 68' when I was a kid. I remember busloads of black men being offloaded on I-5 between Los Angeles and San Diego. They were going down there to burn San Diego to the ground they said.
> 
> Much of my family is Native American. My half brothers and sisters are half Native American. My wife is half Seminole and the rest is black. She's from Alabama.
> She picked cotton and picked crops as soon as she was able to walk. Lived in a little shack not far from Dothan AL.
> 
> My nephew Ali Muhammad E. is first generation American from Somalia. My aunt Jason is from S. Korea. So you could say I have a mixed family.
> I grew up in Montana....but currently live in Tennessee. I've been told by friends that a cracker in the plant was talking shit about me behind my back saying anyone who would marry a black woman is black themselves. He would rather kill his kids then have them marry a black.
> My nephew brought a girl home to have dinner with us once.....and she was black. She couldn't eat her dinner for some reason. But as soon as we cleaned up the dishes...she asked Ali to take her to McDonalds because turns out she couldn't eat with a white man sitting at the table. Even my nephew was ashamed of the fact that I was his uncle around his friends because his mother taught him to hate white people.* Seems that blacks are worse racists than most white people.....and that brother...is a fact. *


I don't know Mudd.... First off skin color is only an issue for racist, and yes it cuts both ways. Their are racist black's and racist white's sure. Both are stupid individual's if using skin color to somehow attack either of each other's character. I had a black friend in high school, and we went over to his house to play some football in the community. Afterwards we went to his house where he asked did I want some drink ? I said sure. Now he had an older brother and a younger brother that was also there. The older brother immediately didn't like the fact that a white guy was in the house, and made some racist comment's. The father immediately sprang into action and censured his eldest son's racist rant. My friend apologized for his older Brothers antic's, and I responded with "no problem I understand". It didn't affect our friendship, and his brother learned that hey all white people aren't bad after all... LOL.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Gracie said:


> Practicing what? Preaching of what? Common sense that seems to escape you?
> I don't give a rats ass if you watched his movies. That isn't the point. But again, its over your head. All that air, ya know.


If you have no intention of apologizing, expecting one will only be a complete and total waste of time. In other words, if you want one bad enough, you have to offer one yourself first and so far you haven't really done that, at least not in a sincere and well meaning enough way.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. For the record, I don't expect one. I have been online long enough to know that expecting anyone to be considerate and respectful enough is only setting your own self up for a fall.


----------



## mudwhistle

beagle9 said:


> I don't know Mudd.... First off skin color is only an issue for racist, and yes it cuts both ways. Their are racist black's and racist white's sure. Both are stupid individual's if using skin color to somehow attack either of each other's character. I had a black friend in high school, and we went over to his house to play some football in the community. Afterwards we went to his house where he asked did I want some drink ? I said sure. Now he had an older brother and a younger brother that was also there. The older brother immediately didn't like the fact that a white guy was in the house, and made some racist comment's. The father immediately sprang into action and censured his eldest son's racist rant. My friend apologized for his older Brothers antic's, and I responded with "no problem I understand". It didn't affect our friendship, and his brother learned that hey all white people aren't bad after all... LOL.


Most black folks think I'm a racist, until I start talking to them. Then they find out I'm not. Blacks most of the time assume that white people hate them.....because every movie...television show....and report from CNN and MSNBC tells them that we all hate them.

They've been conditioned to feel that way.....and the years since Obama was elected has only made it worse. They are constantly told cops want to murder them.....which makes them very defensive.

But you're right. Most blacks are uncomfortable in a room full of white people. But some of them are every bit as racist as Georgey Fucking Wallace was. The truth is....racism is more prevalent among blacks than among whites. Decades of brainwashing by Democrats has done that to them.


----------



## Gracie

JOSweetHeart said:


> If you have no intention of apologizing, expecting one will only be a complete and total waste of time. In other words, if you want one bad enough, you have to offer one yourself first and so far you haven't really done that, at least not in a sincere and well meaning enough way.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. For the record, I don't expect one. I have been online long enough to know that expecting anyone to be considerate and respectful enough is only setting your own self up for a fall.


I have been respectful. I've been TRYING to get you to see my point. To no avail. Its frustrating. It's over your head. Therefore, there is nothing more to discuss. I have no intention of apologizing, nor want one from you. It was the point I was attempting that again flew over your head.
Anyway....you are entitled to your opinion as I am mine. We will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## beagle9

mudwhistle said:


> Most black folks think I'm a racist, until I start talking to them. Then they find out I'm not. Blacks most of the time assume that white people hate them.....because every movie...television show....and report from CNN and MSNBC tells them that we all hate them.
> 
> They've been conditioned to feel that way.....and the years since Obama was elected has only made it worse. They are constantly told cops want to murder them.....which makes them very defensive.
> 
> But you're right. Most blacks are uncomfortable in a room full of white people. But some of them are every bit as racist as Georgey Fucking Wallace was. The truth is....racism is more prevalent among blacks than among whites. Decades of brainwashing by Democrats has done that to them.


You're probably right... Good points made.


----------



## Faun

Theowl32 said:


> I'm really not sure why I unable to post pictures or use bold face or italicize words.



Try toggling the *BB code* option by clicking on the *[ ]* symbol near the top right portion of the edit window. See if that helps.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Gracie said:


> I have been respectful. I've been TRYING to get you to see my point. To no avail. Its frustrating. It's over your head. Therefore, there is nothing more to discuss. I have no intention of apologizing, nor want one from you. It was the point I was attempting that again flew over your head.
> Anyway....you are entitled to your opinion as I am mine. We will just have to agree to disagree.


Well at least you now know how you have made me feel this whole time because obviously nothing that I said got through to you either. Oh well. At least the effort was made.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Turtlesoup

JoeB131 said:


> Demi Moore didn't have an auto-immune disorder that caused her hair to fall out in clumps.   It was a mean-spirited joke and Rock needed to get his ass kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, more like Rock will try to play this off, maybe work it into his comedy routine.   He might even try being funny, that would be a big change.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kind of mixing fiction with reality.
> 
> The reality is that Smith worked very hard to develop himself as an actor for the last 30 years, going from that goofy kid in a sitcom to an actor doing very serious roles.  Sunday should have been the zenith of his efforts... instead it will be remembered because an asshole told a crude joke about his sick wife and got a well-deserved beat down.


I didn't say that Demi Moore had an autoimmune disorder---You are spinning shit again.  Having an autoimmune disorder or not has nothing to do with it....

Jada is near bald---she still looks pretty.  Demi Moore went bald and still looked very very pretty.  Rocks comment really wasn't an insult.  If I went bald, and someone said that I should be Gi Jane 2, I would take it as a compliment.  

this said-overgrown baby smith and Rock have been fighting for years over the OSCARS.  Smith slapping Rock was more about the past fights than roasting of Jada.  Rock ALWAYS Won with his put downs of SMITH despite both being comedians supposedly.  Ghetto Baby Smith attacking Rock physically was way out of line and will cost him and the BLM violence movement dearly over the next few years.


----------



## Gracie

I just read that Smith did yet another classy act (not).....which was, in his show of bravado, he also hawked a loogie on floor. It did not say if it was before or after, but I presume it was after, which would go along with the line of his being all offended.

What a fucking loser he is. Too bad he didn't slip in it.


----------



## JoeB131

YoursTruly said:


> How do you know Rock even knew Jada's hair was falling out.
> BTW, black women's hair isn't sacred FFS.



She's publicly talked about her health struggles.  Now it might be that Rock really didn't know it was a medical thing. Still unacceptable. 

Both of them were in the wrong, but at least I get where Smith was coming from.


----------



## JoeB131

Turtlesoup said:


> this said-overgrown baby smith and Rock have been fighting for years over the OSCARS. Smith slapping Rock was more about the past fights than roasting of Jada. Rock ALWAYS Won with his put downs of SMITH despite both being comedians supposedly. Ghetto Baby Smith attacking Rock physically was way out of line and will cost him and the BLM violence movement dearly over the next few years.



BLM?  Seriously?   Someone is projecting her racism. 

A guy slapped a man who insulted his wife.  Not a big deal.


----------



## JoeB131

sealybobo said:


> You don't know what John Wayne was going to do. He probably wouldn't have bitched slapped her. And if he did, he would be wrong. I'm glad you brought up this example. She offended him right? So he should have been able to slap the shit out of her? Where do you draw the line? Is the line the N word? Is it making fun of someone's wife? NOPE. You are still wrong if you hit someone EVEN IF they called you the N word or made fun of your life. Do you really not understand that?



Nope.  You insult a man's wife or call him an ethnic slur, you kind of deserve what you get.  



sealybobo said:


> You are defending an uncivilized species of human. Us humans black and white need to evolve. We aren't perfect right? Think about how uncivilized people are in the arab world or in Africa. We aren't that bad but we are still uncivilized too. Just look at what Will Smith did. And yes, look at John Wayne.



Again, works on the assumption our racist fucking society is 'civilized'.   Oh, look we are dropping bombs out of planes instead of strapping them to our bodies.... look how civilized we are.  



sealybobo said:


> Yes I know not to insult people because people are crazy. Doesn't mean the crazy person is right or justified. So why are you defending the person who's wrong? Can't these people/you use your words? It's almost as if you are suggesting it's ok to hit someone if they make fun of your wife. Like if you went to court do you believe the judge would let you off because someone made fun of your wife, mother or daughter?
> 
> No, he did not act like a man. A man doesn't act like that. What he did was what humans did before we had laws. Are you black? Because you are confirming my belief that black people don't know how to act. You say Will acted appropriately?



Actually, our law already recongizes something called "Fighting Words" doctrine, where your speech is meant to inspire violence.  





__





						Fighting words | Freedom Forum Institute
					

By David L. Hudson Jr., First Amendment Center Updated July 2009 For more coverage of “fighting words” cases, see our collection of blog posts on the topic: + – View




					www.freedomforuminstitute.org
				




Actually, I'm white.  I'm just not a racist shit like you are. 



sealybobo said:


> Stand your ground is only racist if black people don't understand the laws of our society. If what you say is true you think it's ok to hit someone who verbally offends you. Is that true? Then yes, the law is designed to protect humans like me from humans like you. If you don't know any better than to not batter me, then I have the right to have a gun on me and take you out before you hit me. I used to argue against Stand Your Ground too because I said it was a law to protect pussies from bullies but now I'm for the law for the exact same reason. I'm getting older. I shouldn't have to take it if a young buck decides I offended him and he's going to "beat me up". No he's not. And it's not racist because you blacks know the law exists. Ignorance of the law is no excuse.



Again, letting racist twits shoot black people because they are scared isn't sensible law.   Fortunately, that shit isn't going to go on for much longer.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> I wasn't alive during the 40s....so once again...you can't blame me for that shit. That was FDR...a Democrat.
Click to expand...

Right, but it was a Republican in 1983 that paid them reparations and you were alive and well at that time. 


mudwhistle said:


> The problem with you is, like a typical racist, you lump everyone into the same false stereotype.
Click to expand...

I lump all you racist into the same category and that is not all white folks.  Just the ones with the mindset of the sheetwearers like you. 


mudwhistle said:


> That's what racists do.
> The left supplied you with a target (MAGA Hats) and you think you have some inherent right to be a bigot toward them....even when they haven't done shit to you.
Click to expand...

The left didn't supply me with a damn thing, that's just more right wing bullshit to try and deflect.  We have eyes and ears and we see and hear you racist loud and clear. 


mudwhistle said:


> Naw.....you're just a racist with a capital "R".
Click to expand...

You're just a racist married to a black woman which you think gives you a pass.  Sorry it doesn't.


----------



## JoeB131

Orangecat said:


> Smith was seen laughing at the joke as it was told.



And then he realized his sick wife was being mocked, and kicked the punk's ass.


----------



## Faun

JoeB131 said:


> BLM?  Seriously?   Someone is projecting her racism.
> 
> A guy slapped a man who insulted his wife.  Not a big deal.



It is a big deal when the insult came from a comedian known for insulting folks in his audience; to those particular audience members who accept a front row seat; who are celebrities who should be able to deal with insults without resorting to violence; over an insult that was pretty tame; about her head which she voluntarily shaves; over her lie that it's a medical condition; on Hollywood's biggest stage; on Hollywood's biggest night; on a live show broadcast around the world.

So yeah, it was a big deal. A very big deal.


----------



## JoeB131

Faun said:


> It is a big deal when the insult came from a comedian known for insulting folks in his audience; to those particular audience members who accept a front row seat; who are celebrities who should be able to deal with insults without resorting to violence; over an insult that was pretty tame; about her head which she voluntarily shaves; over her lie that it's a medical condition; on Hollywood's biggest stage; on Hollywood's biggest night; on a live show broadcast around the world.
> 
> So yeah, it was a big deal. A very big deal.



She voluntarily shaves it because she's dealing with a medical issue.  

I do think Smith overreacted, and frankly, he's done a lot of damage to his personal brand.  But it used to be that if you insulted a man's wife, you should expect a beat down.


----------



## Faun

JoeB131 said:


> And then he realized his sick wife was being mocked, and kicked the punk's ass.



She's not sick. 

I'm sure you've seen photos by now of people who truly do suffer from alopecia...











... that doesn't appear to be the case with her evenly shaved head...


----------



## Faun

JoeB131 said:


> She voluntarily shaves it because she's dealing with a medical issue.
> 
> I do think Smith overreacted, and frankly, he's done a lot of damage to his personal brand.  But it used to be that if you insulted a man's wife, you should expect a beat down.



Not by comics taking jabs at celebrities. That's routine. Can you name another celebrity who assaulted a comic for making a joke at his wife's expense?


----------



## Death Angel




----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> And then he realized his sick wife was being mocked, and kicked the punk's ass.


His wife is not sick.

She has a full head of hair, even.



She is a beautiful woman who lives in an absolutely enormous palatial estate. She is pampered and coddled at every turn, has everything she could possibly want and is one of the most utterly privileged people in America.  She has a full head of hair with possibly the very tiniest, insignificant little spot that is thinner, and she has seized upon this as a way to generate sympathy and a sense of victimhood. For the woke left, being a victim is integral to the Stalinist politics and this also allows her to gain even GREATER privilege than she already has because of her station in life and skin color.

It's all complete bull shit as anybody can see quite plainly by simply looking at her head. You are too stupid to do that and too bitter over the fact you amount to absolutely nothing in life, and so are triggered to want to see people attacked physically at her demand to enforce her enormous privilege even more.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> Nope.  You insult a man's wife or call him an ethnic slur, you kind of deserve what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, works on the assumption our racist fucking society is 'civilized'.   Oh, look we are dropping bombs out of planes instead of strapping them to our bodies.... look how civilized we are.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, our law already recongizes something called "Fighting Words" doctrine, where your speech is meant to inspire violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting words | Freedom Forum Institute
> 
> 
> By David L. Hudson Jr., First Amendment Center Updated July 2009 For more coverage of “fighting words” cases, see our collection of blog posts on the topic: + – View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.freedomforuminstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm white.  I'm just not a racist shit like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, letting racist twits shoot black people because they are scared isn't sensible law.   Fortunately, that shit isn't going to go on for much longer.


Not because they are scared.  Because they are being attacked.

*There is no such crime as “verbal assault.”* However, physical assault is a crime. Threatening physical harm or violence however is a crime. When you threaten to or perform an act of physical violence, the victim can file assault or battery charges against you.

You do realize we don't live in the days where if I insult you, then you can challenge me for a duel?  Sorry but your "fighting words" argument is wrong today.  Maybe 100 years ago but not today.

In _Terminiello v. Chicago (1949)_, the Supreme Court narrowed the scope of what constitutes fighting words. The Court found that words which produce a clear and present danger are unprotected (and are considering fighting words), but words which invite dispute and even cause unrest are protected (and are not considered fighting words).


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> Nope.  You insult a man's wife or call him an ethnic slur, you kind of deserve what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, works on the assumption our racist fucking society is 'civilized'.   Oh, look we are dropping bombs out of planes instead of strapping them to our bodies.... look how civilized we are.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, our law already recongizes something called "Fighting Words" doctrine, where your speech is meant to inspire violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting words | Freedom Forum Institute
> 
> 
> By David L. Hudson Jr., First Amendment Center Updated July 2009 For more coverage of “fighting words” cases, see our collection of blog posts on the topic: + – View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.freedomforuminstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm white.  I'm just not a racist shit like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, letting racist twits shoot black people because they are scared isn't sensible law.   Fortunately, that shit isn't going to go on for much longer.



Racial or ethnic slurs directed to or in the presence of a person will almost always be considered harassment.

Penalty for harassment:  A violation of this statute is typically a misdemeanor, so a conviction could result in *up to one year in jail, a fine of $1,000, or both*.

No where does it say or a bitch slap to the face.  LOL.  

But I agree with you, we are not fully civilized yet.  None of us.  This issue I feel is important for us to become civilized.  I'm watching this prison show.  Most of the people on this show are white.  None of them are civilized.  Seems people like you aren't much more civilized than them.  In fact, it's guys like you who go to prison and fall into that uncivilized way of thinking.  You've already admitted it.  You feel street justice is appropriate for insulting someone.  Just like they do in prison.  You're white trash.

If you make a racial slur or insult a wife you say "You deserve what you get"?  Please explain that to me.  What if I call someone an ethnic slur and they kill me?  Did I get what I deserved?


----------



## YoursTruly

JoeB131 said:


> She's publicly talked about her health struggles.  Now it might be that Rock really didn't know it was a medical thing. Still unacceptable.
> 
> Both of them were in the wrong, but at least I get where Smith was coming from.



It's unacceptable to you.


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Orangecat

JoeB131 said:


> And then he realized his sick wife was being mocked, and kicked the punk's ass.


No one got their ass kicked. 
Well, perhaps Will's career arc.
Smith had a chimp-out moment and Rock handled it like a civilized adult man.


----------



## Theowl32

Orangecat said:


> No one got their ass kicked.
> Well, perhaps Will's career arc.
> Smith had a chimp-out moment and Rock handled it like a civilized adult man.


The best is how Chris Rock stood, laughed and made a joke and cuck will with his pathetic narcissistic toxic female wife sat there stoic said in his fake bad way looking like the bad ass that he wasn't or isn't cursed at him about getting his wife out of his mouth.


----------



## mudwhistle

Turtlesoup said:


> I didn't say that Demi Moore had an autoimmune disorder---You are spinning shit again.  Having an autoimmune disorder or not has nothing to do with it....
> 
> Jada is near bald---she still looks pretty.  Demi Moore went bald and still looked very very pretty.  Rocks comment really wasn't an insult.  If I went bald, and someone said that I should be Gi Jane 2, I would take it as a compliment.
> 
> this said-overgrown baby smith and Rock have been fighting for years over the OSCARS.  Smith slapping Rock was more about the past fights than roasting of Jada.  Rock ALWAYS Won with his put downs of SMITH despite both being comedians supposedly.  Ghetto Baby Smith attacking Rock physically was way out of line and will cost him and the BLM violence movement dearly over the next few years.


Chris Rock thought he could get away with making a back-handed comment on a woman who is embarrassed about her lack of hair. 
I think he was out of line. 
However, Will Smith slapping him probably helped improve his popularity.....and ticket prices at his events are going from $40 in the nosebleed section to over $300.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Right, but it was a Republican in 1983 that paid them reparations and you were alive and well at that time.
> 
> I lump all you racist into the same category and that is not all white folks.  Just the ones with the mindset of the sheetwearers like you.
> 
> The left didn't supply me with a damn thing, that's just more right wing bullshit to try and deflect.  We have eyes and ears and we see and hear you racist loud and clear.
> 
> You're just a racist married to a black woman which you think gives you a pass.  Sorry it doesn't.


You think being black gives you a pass....which makes you a racist.
Assholes come in all shapes, sizes, and skin colors. 

And just because some Republican paid reparations somewhere in God knows what city or state doesn't mean I had anything to do with it. 
This is why you're a racist. Because racists think everyone in a group is exactly the same....and guilty of the same crime.

Being married to a black woman doesn't mean I can't be a racist....as much as being black doesn't mean you can't be a racist. Thinking that way only proves it. 
But ask your white friends (if you have any) if they would marry an African-American or want their kids to marry one. I bet you wouldn't want your kids (if you have any) marrying white kids. 
The fact that I was willing to do so despite the wishes of my parents and relatives means I have a much more open mind than you ever will have.


----------



## mudwhistle

Faun said:


> She's not sick.
> 
> I'm sure you've seen photos by now of people who truly do suffer from alopecia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 623814View attachment 623815
> 
> ... that doesn't appear to be the case with her evenly shaved head...


If you think having a hairline that starts an inch and a half from the top of her forehead on one side is attractive then you don't know women very well. Not everyone has the condition in the same exact manner, pattern, and appearance. Ask yourself why she would lie about it....or ask yourself why you would think she's lying. I'm sure she didn't want to cut all of her hair off and then lie about it being a condition. People would find out if she was lying.

Another thing.....the condition sometimes comes and goes. My wife got it and her hair never grew back. To this day...she is embarrassed about it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

mudwhistle said:


> Chris Rock thought he could get away with making a back-handed comment on a woman who is embarrassed about her lack of hair.
> I think he was out of line.
> However, Will Smith slapping him probably helped improve his popularity.....and ticket prices at his events are going from $40 in the nosebleed section to over $300.



She's not embarrassed by her lack of hair.  Women who are embarrassed by hair loss cover their heads and don't go on every talk show they can find to blather about how "proud" they are about their bald heads.  So no, at that point, Jada herself by her own actions made Chris Rock not out of line.

I'm not going to blame Chris Rock for taking her words at their face value.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## mudwhistle

Cecilie1200 said:


> She's not embarrassed by her lack of hair.  Women who are embarrassed by hair loss cover their heads and don't go on every talk show they can find to blather about how "proud" they are about their bald heads.  So no, at that point, Jada herself by her own actions made Chris Rock not out of line.
> 
> I'm not going to blame Chris Rock for taking her words at their face value.


I think making jokes about someone's appearance like that is out of line. Especially someone who is supposed to be a friend. The joke was classless and uncalled for.
But I think what happened after that is a symptom of alot of blacks in America.
They think they can say anything and do anything they want as long as they tell everyone they support Democrats and their BS. They're committing random acts of violence and then telling the judge to go fuck himself to his face. I don't blame them as much as I blame CNN and MSNBC....and the Democrat/Demogoge Party.

Will Smith looked like he was having fun.....till he got back to his seat and started yelling at Chris Rock.
Chris didn't seem to really mind the slap. He did what he was supposed to do....blow it off. He was a professional.

Personally I don't consider it a big deal. Chris is going to get richer because of it....and people might watch what they say in the future. A bunch of comedians will use the slap in their acts.

*I just think that many Karens in Hollywood (Jim Carrey...Amy Schumer)are traumatized by it....and need to be medicated and spend hundreds of hours on therapy sessions to recover.......till the next thing they find offensive takes their weak-assed minds off of the event. *


----------



## Dogmaphobe

mudwhistle said:


> I think making jokes about someone's appearance like that is out of line. Especially someone who is supposed to be a friend. The joke was classless and uncalled for.
> But I think what happened after that is a symptom of alot of blacks in America.
> They think they can say anything and do anything they want as long as they tell everyone they support Democrats and their BS. They're committing random acts of violence and then telling the judge to go fuck himself to his face. I don't blame them as much as I blame CNN and MSNBC....and the Democrat/Demogoge Party.
> 
> Will Smith looked like he was having fun.....till he got back to his seat and started yelling at Chris Rock.
> Chris didn't seem to really mind the slap. He did what he was supposed to do....blow it off. He was a professional.
> 
> Personally I don't consider it a big deal. Chris is going to get richer because of it....and people might watch what they say in the future. A bunch of comedians will use the slap in their acts.
> 
> *I just think that many Karens in Hollywood (Jim Carrey...Amy Schumer)are traumatized by it....and need to be medicated and spend hundreds of hours on therapy sessions to recover.......till the next thing they find offensive takes their weak-assed minds off of the event. *


The actual Karens in this situation are those so outraged by an innocuous little joke that they go ballistic.

You condone Smith assaulting a much smaller man, Pinkett laughing about him doing so and that little twerp Jaden bragging "that's how we do it" while placing all blame on a little harmless joke.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> If you think having a hairline that starts an inch and a half from the top of her forehead on one side is attractive then you don't know women very well. Not everyone has the condition in the same exact manner, pattern, and appearance. Ask yourself why she would lie about it....or ask yourself why you would think she's lying. I'm sure she didn't want to cut all of her hair off and then lie about it being a condition. People would find out if she was lying.
> 
> Another thing.....the condition sometimes comes and goes. My wife got it and her hair never grew back. To this day...she is embarrassed about it.


If she grew her hair out, that's not a problem...


----------



## mudwhistle

Faun said:


> If she grew her hair out, that's not a problem...


Yes.....that's only if it still grows out.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Yes.....that's only if it still grows out.


It already grows. She shaves it off.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> She is a beautiful woman who lives in an absolutely enormous palatial estate. She is pampered and coddled at every turn, has everything she could possibly want and is one of the most utterly privileged people in America. She has a full head of hair with possibly the very tiniest, insignificant little spot that is thinner, and she has seized upon this as a way to generate sympathy and a sense of victimhood. For the woke left, being a victim is integral to the Stalinist politics and this also allows her to gain even GREATER privilege than she already has because of her station in life and skin color.



Wow, do you wake up every morning with your brain thinking, "How does this fit into my rigid idealogical framework?"  That seems a bit tiring. 

You haven't seen the woman's medical chart, have you?  Because you are making a lot of assumptions. 



Dogmaphobe said:


> It's all complete bull shit as anybody can see quite plainly by simply looking at her head. You are too stupid to do that and too bitter over the fact you amount to absolutely nothing in life, and so are triggered to want to see people attacked physically at her demand to enforce her enormous privilege even more.



I've accomplished more by age 30 than you did in your whole failed life, Dogbreath.  



Dogmaphobe said:


> The actual Karens in this situation are those so outraged by an innocuous little joke that they go ballistic.
> 
> You condone Smith assaulting a much smaller man, Pinkett laughing about him doing so and that little twerp Jaden bragging "that's how we do it" while placing all blame on a little harmless joke.



And you make it sound like he curb-stomped the little punk, which is actually how we do it downtown. 

He slapped him.  Get over it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Faun said:


> It already grows. She shaves it off.


She probably shaves it off because when her hair grows out it looks thin or has bald patches. 
My wife went to a hairdresser and had her hair straightened.....and it almost all fell out and would never grow back thick like it was before. So after trying for several years to get it to grow back we just gave up and bought wigs. 
This is really common in the black community.


----------



## Faun

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, do you wake up every morning with your brain thinking, "How does this fit into my rigid idealogical framework?"  That seems a bit tiring.
> 
> You haven't seen the woman's medical chart, have you?  Because you are making a lot of assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> I've accomplished more by age 30 than you did in your whole failed life, Dogbreath.
> 
> 
> 
> And you make it sound like he curb-stomped the little punk, which is actually how we do it downtown.
> 
> He slapped him.  Get over it.



Who needs a medical chart when you can look at her head??


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> You think being black gives you a pass....which makes you a racist.
Click to expand...

What kind of pass does it give you. 


mudwhistle said:


> Assholes come in all shapes, sizes, and skin colors.
Click to expand...

You've proven that. 



mudwhistle said:


> And just because some Republican paid reparations somewhere in God knows what city or state doesn't mean I had anything to do with it.
> This is why you're a racist. Because racists think everyone in a group is exactly the same....and guilty of the same crime.
Click to expand...

You stupid ass idiot, President Reagan paid Japanese-Americans reparations not a Republican somewhere.  


mudwhistle said:


> Being married to a black woman doesn't mean I can't be a racist....as much as being black doesn't mean you can't be a racist. Thinking that way only proves it.
Click to expand...

Give that weak ass argument a break, hell the slave master sleep with black women and hated the black man at the same time. 


mudwhistle said:


> But ask your white friends (if you have any) if they would marry an African-American or want their kids to marry one. I bet you wouldn't want your kids (if you have any) marrying white kids.
> The fact that I was willing to do so despite the wishes of my parents and relatives means I have a much more open mind than you ever will have.
Click to expand...

I guess you have to tell yourself something.  I have read your racist posts for years, go feed that bullshit to someone else.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> What kind of pass does it give you.
> 
> You've proven that.
> 
> 
> You stupid ass idiot, President Reagan paid Japanese-Americans reparations not a Republican somewhere.
> 
> *Give that weak ass argument a break, hell the slave master sleep with black women and hated the black man at the same time.*
> 
> I guess you have to tell yourself something.  I have read your racist posts for years, go feed that bullshit to someone else.


I've read your racist posts every day (that I didn't have you on ignore).

Why is it that every post you publish has racial undertones?

Don't you have anything else to think about?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> I've read your racist posts every day (that I didn't have you on ignore).
> 
> Why is it that every post you publish has racial undertones?
> 
> Don't you have anything else to think about?


Stop posting racist garbage and I won't have to comment on it.  Seems simple enough.


----------



## BackAgain

Superbadbrutha said:


> Stop posting racist garbage and I won't have to comment on it.  Seems simple enough.


If *you* stopped posting racist garbage you wouldn’t post a word. Very simple.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Stop posting racist garbage and I won't have to comment on it.  Seems simple enough.


I think most people can agree that you see racism in everything.


----------



## JoeB131

Faun said:


> Who needs a medical chart when you can look at her head??



You mean her head after she's applied makeup?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> You mean her head after she's applied makeup?


She applied all those tens of thousands of little dots all by herself in order to appear as stubble? 

William of Occam must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## BackAgain

Dogmaphobe said:


> She applied all those tens of thousands of little dots all by herself in order to appear as stubble?
> 
> William of Occam must be rolling in his grave.


😂 He’d use the razor to slice his wrists open if he weren’t already dead.


----------



## Ame®icano

Gracie said:


> I just read that Smith did yet another classy act (not).....which was, in his show of bravado, he also hawked a loogie on floor. It did not say if it was before or after, but I presume it was after, which would go along with the line of his being all offended.
> 
> What a fucking loser he is. Too bad he didn't slip in it.



When you think of it, his slap with an open hand was classy. Open, like his marriage. He probably wish it was closed, but he would look too manly.

Anyways, at the end, Will Smith still took home an Oscar. Oscar, the award, not the Mexican guy who fuck his wife while he watch in the corner.

To clarify, Will got the Oscar for the best actor category, not for lifetime achievement. That Oscar went to plumber that unclogged Jada's shower drain.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ame®icano said:


> When you think of it, his slap with an open hand was classy. Open, like his marriage. He probably wish it was closed, but he would took too manly.
> 
> Anyways, at the end, Will Smith still took home an Oscar. Oscar, the award, not the Mexican guy who fuck his wife while he watch in the corner.
> 
> To clarify, Will got the Oscar for the best actor category, not for lifetime achievement. That Oscar went to plumber that unclogged Jada's shower drain.


Speaking of Mexican, Smith bullied the hell out of Paul Rodriguez while filming Ali.


----------



## Gracie

Straight wigs. Wavy long wigs.  Blacks do NOT have that kind of hair. Period. Therefore....CULTURAL APPROPIATION. Next time they bitch about dreadlocks or weaves/braids on a white woman, remember the For Jada Slap by her cuckholded bully husband. IF blacks lose their hair or want to wear a wig, why not get an afro style one? You know, be proud of their heritage, dna, body style, etc? But you never see a black with an afro wig. It's always european style wigs.

And therefore..I say mfffffffffft to those that whine about non colored people getting a tan, wearing african style apparel, etc.


----------



## Theowl32

mudwhistle said:


> You think being black gives you a pass....which makes you a racist.
> Assholes come in all shapes, sizes, and skin colors.
> 
> And just because some Republican paid reparations somewhere in God knows what city or state doesn't mean I had anything to do with it.
> This is why you're a racist. Because racists think everyone in a group is exactly the same....and guilty of the same crime.
> 
> Being married to a black woman doesn't mean I can't be a racist....as much as being black doesn't mean you can't be a racist. Thinking that way only proves it.
> But ask your white friends (if you have any) if they would marry an African-American or want their kids to marry one. I bet you wouldn't want your kids (if you have any) marrying white kids.
> The fact that I was willing to do so despite the wishes of my parents and relatives means I have a much more open mind than you ever will have.


No bigger racists on this planet than blacks. In fact blacks hate blacks more than anyone and since all other ethnicities from the yellows to the mocha colored aaaaand reds really cannot stand blacks and point their fingers and laugh at them whenever they get a chance, that says a lot. I mean blacks have slaughtered more blacks than all of those different colors combined and it isn't close. Like we say, this world is lost and their separation and destruction of this country is complete with their useful idiotic democrats. They hate trying to explain the genocides in Rwanda or address the rape capital of the world the Congo. Which is all related to why they don't address the Trans Sahara slave trade by which that industry began trading with the Europeans with the property that the Muslim tribes and empires had already enslaved. Yeah, all related to why they don't address the black on black crimes which is a virtual epidemic and makes whatever the kkk have done look like a black charity organization. 

But

Superbadbrutha doesn't care. Too ignorant and enslaved by his democrat massas. Same massas that owned him, fought against their freedom and schooling and buying and now use them as political cannon fodder. Too stupid. 

Cause, "black voters ain't black if they vote for Trump," and we should all know "that poor kids are just as bright as white kids." According to their massa biden. 

They are so pathetic and embarrassments to their own race. Especially Superbadbrutha and his ignorant types.


----------



## Ame®icano

Gracie said:


> Straight wigs. Wavy long wigs.  Blacks do NOT have that kind of hair. Period. Therefore....CULTURAL APPROPIATION. Next time they bitch about dreadlocks or weaves/braids on a white woman, remember the For Jada Slap by her cuckholded bully husband. IF blacks lose their hair or want to wear a wig, why not get an afro style one? You know, be proud of their heritage, dna, body style, etc? But you never see a black with an afro wig. It's always european style wigs.
> 
> And therefore..I say mfffffffffft to those that whine about non colored people getting a tan, wearing african style apparel, etc.



I think that most, if not all straight dark hair wigs are made of hair from Indian women.

Unironically, Chris Rock made a movie about it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dogmaphobe said:


> Speaking of Mexican, Smith bullied the hell out of Paul Rodriguez while filming Ali.


There is nothing those hypocrites wouldn't do to get on top. Once they get there, they preach about "morality".


----------



## Ame®icano

Speaking of hair, I find this one hilarious.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ame®icano said:


> There is nothing those hypocrites wouldn't do to get on top. Once they get there, they preach about "morality".


I especially like the way Jada (the one who does not appear to be missing so much as a single follicle of hair)  laughed at her big husband slapping the little guy while having the audacity to call for a " time of healing".  Meanwhile, her spoiled brat son offers the actual family position on all of this by tweeting "that's how we do things"

 What arrogant phonies they all are.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> She applied all those tens of thousands of little dots all by herself in order to appear as stubble?
> 
> William of Occam must be rolling in his grave.



Says the guys who believe in talking snakes.  

Punk comedian gets bitchslapped and you guys treat it like a national crisis.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> I especially like the way Jada (the one who does not appear to be missing so much as a single follicle of hair) laughed at her big husband slapping the little guy while having the audacity to call for a " time of healing". Meanwhile, her spoiled brat son offers the actual family position on all of this by tweeting "that's how we do things"



Those uppity negroes upset you, don't they?


----------



## Ame®icano

JoeB131 said:


> Says the guys who believe in talking snakes.
> 
> Punk comedian gets bitchslapped and you guys treat it like a national crisis.



Punk got bitch slapped by a cuck. No, it's not national crisis, just Hollywood hypocrisy at its finest. Even Jada laughed on that joke. 

You see, when Chris Rock was talking woman with bad hair and no sense of humor, I thought he was talking about Amy Schumer.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> Those uppity negroes upset you, don't they?


I am not the one supporting the attack on Chris Rock for being uppity, you worthless subhuman.


----------



## BackAgain

Dogmaphobe said:


> I am not the one supporting the attack on Chris Rock for being uppity, you worthless subhuman.


Dog!  You realize you’re talking to a racist, don’t you?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> Says the guys who believe in talking snakes.
> 
> Punk comedian gets bitchslapped and you guys treat it like a national crisis.


I am not even a Christian, you worthless subhuman.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

BackAgain said:


> Dog!  You realize you’re talking to a racist, don’t you?



All it knows in this world is that it hates.


----------



## BackAgain

JoeB131 said:


> Says the guys who believe in talking snakes.
> 
> Punk comedian gets bitchslapped and you guys treat it like a national crisis.


When I commenced this little thread, I didn’t realize it pertained to a “national crisis.”  Maybe that’s because it doesn’t. Your spin is baseless. As usual.

Also, Chris Rock isn’t a punk. I don’t always agree with his views, but I do recognize that he’s pretty fucking funny. And, he sure knows how to take a hit.

And for whatever it’s worth, apparently Rock has too much street in him to seek to press charges. Hell, Rock didn’t even seek to have that bitch, Will Smith, tossed out of the theater. My respect for Rock went up. Sadly for Will Smith and for his future career, I think he has revealed himself for the pussy he is.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

BackAgain said:


> When I commenced this little thread, I didn’t realize it pertained to a “national crisis.”  Maybe that’s because it doesn’t. Your spin is baseless. As usual.
> 
> Also, Chris Rock isn’t a punk. I don’t always agree with his views, but I do recognize that he’s pretty fucking funny. And, he sure knows how to take a hit.
> 
> And for whatever it’s worth, apparently Rock has too much street in him to seek to press charges. Hell, Rock didn’t even seek to have that bitch, Will Smith, tossed out of the theater. My respect for Rock went up. Sadly for Will Smith and for his future career, I think he has revealed himself for the pussy he is.


The difference in IQ between the two must be at least 40 points at the very minimum.


----------



## Ame®icano

BackAgain said:


> When I commenced this little thread, I didn’t realize it pertained to a “national crisis.”  Maybe that’s because it doesn’t. Your spin is baseless. As usual.
> 
> Also, Chris Rock isn’t a punk. I don’t always agree with his views, but I do recognize that he’s pretty fucking funny. And, he sure knows how to take a hit.
> 
> And for whatever it’s worth, apparently Rock has too much street in him to seek to press charges. Hell, Rock didn’t even seek to have that bitch, Will Smith, tossed out of the theater. My respect for Rock went up. Sadly for Will Smith and for his future career, I think he has revealed himself for the pussy he is.



I would press charges. Just for fun.


----------



## JoeB131

Ame®icano said:


> Punk got bitch slapped by a cuck. No, it's not national crisis, just Hollywood hypocrisy at its finest. Even Jada laughed on that joke.
> 
> You see, when Chris Rock was talking woman with bad hair and no sense of humor, I thought he was talking about Amy Schumer.



Really, because the insult seemed pretty directed at Jada to me.  



Dogmaphobe said:


> I am not the one supporting the attack on Chris Rock for being uppity, you worthless subhuman.


Chris Rock got slapped because he insulted a man's sick wife.  



Dogmaphobe said:


> I am not even a Christian, you worthless subhuman.


That's true, none of you religious right types have anything to do with what Jesus said.


----------



## JoeB131

BackAgain said:


> When I commenced this little thread, I didn’t realize it pertained to a “national crisis.” Maybe that’s because it doesn’t. Your spin is baseless. As usual.
> 
> Also, Chris Rock isn’t a punk. I don’t always agree with his views, but I do recognize that he’s pretty fucking funny. And, he sure knows how to take a hit.



Yeah, someone who makes fun of a sick woman is a punk.  



BackAgain said:


> And for whatever it’s worth, apparently Rock has too much street in him to seek to press charges. Hell, Rock didn’t even seek to have that bitch, Will Smith, tossed out of the theater. My respect for Rock went up. Sadly for Will Smith and for his future career, I think he has revealed himself for the pussy he is.



Or not.  How many guys are still leading men into their fifties?   Smith has had a career that has spanned about 30 years, and had weathered some absolute bombs like _"Wild Wild West._"


----------



## Frankeneinstein

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, someone who makes fun of a sick woman is a punk.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.  How many guys are still leading men into their fifties?   Smith has had a career that has spanned about 30 years, and had weathered some absolute bombs like _"Wild Wild West._"


Your posts all say the same thing...btw I see you upped your game by changing the format of your responses, where'd ya come with that?


----------



## Frankeneinstein

JoeB131 said:


> How many guys are still leading men into their fifties?


Just about all of them


----------



## Frankeneinstein

JoeB131 said:


> Those uppity negroes upset you, don't they?


Says the guy who used the N-word to describe O.J. and Bill Cosby


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

It was a constructed gimmick.  And they are milking it for all it's worth.

Chris Rock clenched his face before Will Smith even raised his hand....he KNEW what was going to happen.
And Will Smith had to subdue a laugh after he "hit" Chris.  IF he even made contact!  Which I doubt.

The "Actors Patting Themselves on Their Backs" awards has lost HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS of viewers because of their political wokeness of the past few years.  So this year, they opted for the soap opera stance.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ame®icano said:


> I would press charges. Just for fun.



I doubt he would find it all that much fun.  I'm thinking he'd prefer to just have this die down and be as forgotten as it can be.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> It was a constructed gimmick.  And they are milking it for all it's worth.
> 
> Chris Rock clenched his face before Will Smith even raised his hand....he KNEW what was going to happen.
> And Will Smith had to subdue a laugh after he "hit" Chris.  IF he even made contact!  Which I doubt.
> 
> The "Actors Patting Themselves on Their Backs" awards has lost HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS of viewers because of their political wokeness of the past few years.  So this year, they opted for the soap opera stance.



I can't see any reason why either of them would go along with this, because the individual men had nothing to gain from it.


----------



## beagle9

BackAgain said:


> When I commenced this little thread, I didn’t realize it pertained to a “national crisis.”  Maybe that’s because it doesn’t. Your spin is baseless. As usual.
> 
> Also, Chris Rock isn’t a punk. I don’t always agree with his views, but I do recognize that he’s pretty fucking funny. And, he sure knows how to take a hit.
> 
> And for whatever it’s worth, apparently Rock has too much street in him to seek to press charges. Hell, Rock didn’t even seek to have that bitch, Will Smith, tossed out of the theater. My respect for Rock went up. Sadly for Will Smith and for his future career, I think he has revealed himself for the pussy he is.


Wait a minute now, man slaps man, and slapped man doesn't fight back, but the one who slapped the man (who at best didn't fight back), ummmmmmmm is the wimp ??? I'm confused... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## BackAgain

beagle9 said:


> Wait a minute now, man slaps man, and slapped man doesn't fight back, but the one who slapped the man (who at best didn't fight back), ummmmmmmm is the wimp ??? I'm confused... ROTFLMBO.


Yep. Fighting back isn’t the hallmark of macho. And striking the first blow (striking any blow) over a mere joke isn’t indicative of not being a wimp.

You certainly do seem to be confused.


----------



## Cecilie1200

beagle9 said:


> Wait a minute now, man slaps man, and slapped man doesn't fight back, but the one who slapped the man (who at best didn't fight back), ummmmmmmm is the wimp ??? I'm confused... ROTFLMBO.



Violence is not a sign of manly strength.  Often, the opposite is true.


----------



## Ame®icano

JoeB131 said:


> Really, because the insult seemed pretty directed at Jada to me.



OMG, and she laughed. 



JoeB131 said:


> Chris Rock got slapped because he insulted a man's sick wife.



Is GI Jane dying?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Cecilie1200 said:


> Violence is not a sign of manly strength.  Often, the opposite is true.



Especially when the target being selected is obviously much smaller.

 If Dwayne Johnson had told the innocuous little joke, we all know there would not have been this same response.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ame®icano said:


> OMG, and she laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> Is GI Jane dying?


 The dragon lady has three or perhaps even as many as four hair follicles that do not produce hair.

 It is the most absolutely horrible tragedy to ever befall a human being.


----------



## Death Angel




----------



## Ame®icano

Dogmaphobe said:


> The dragon lady has three or perhaps even as many as four hair follicles that do not produce hair.
> 
> It is the most absolutely horrible tragedy to ever befall a human being.


Poor Jada. How long does she have left? 25-30...  years?


----------



## beagle9

BackAgain said:


> Yep. Fighting back isn’t the hallmark of macho. And striking the first blow (striking any blow) over a mere joke isn’t indicative of not being a wimp.
> 
> You certainly do seem to be confused.


Say something about my wife with me sitting there, and if I think that it's a disrespectful dig at her, then all I can say is get ready, because your ace is going to get a response that you won't like at-tall.... B)


----------



## BackAgain

beagle9 said:


> Say something about my wife with me sitting there, and if I think that it's a disrespectful dig at her, then all I can say is get ready, because your ace is going to get a response that you won't like at-tall.... B)


Bullshit. At an academy award show where “stars” take stupid joke at their expense all the time?  I respect Chris Rock for his reaction. But I’m no Chris Rock. I’d have dropped Will Smith without a moment’s thought…. LMNOP)


----------



## Cecilie1200

beagle9 said:


> Say something about my wife with me sitting there, and if I think that it's a disrespectful dig at her, then all I can say is get ready, because your ace is going to get a response that you won't like at-tall.... B)



Then I suggest you never take her to see a comedian.


----------



## beagle9

BackAgain said:


> Bullshit. At an academy award show where “stars” take stupid joke at their expense all the time?  I respect Chris Rock for his reaction. But I’m no Chris Rock. I’d have dropped Will Smith without a moment’s thought…. LMNOP)


You'll drop Will Smith, but sympathy for the shock jock Chris Rock eh ? How about they both got pulled into the classic fight caused by a woman demanding her honor be fought for ???? Seen it a million times in the past. Heck I got family that had to stop carrying their wives with them to parties where drinking was involved, because almost every time they ended up being required to defend their wives honor before the party was over. In fact their wives loved watching them fight to defend their honor... lol


----------



## beagle9

Cecilie1200 said:


> Then I suggest you never take her to see a comedian.


No you're wrong about that... Not sure how old you are, but the type's of lows the comedian's of today are reaching for, ummm definitely could get a response all depending on the way the so called comedy was used.


----------



## BackAgain

beagle9 said:


> You'll drop Will Smith, but sympathy for the shock jock Chris Rock eh ? How about they both got pulled into the classic fight caused by a woman demanding her honor be fought for ???? Seen it a million times in the past. Heck I got family that had to stop carrying their wives with them to parties where drinking was involved, because almost every time they ended up being required to defend their wives honor before the party was over. In fact their wives loved watching them fight to defend their honor... lol


I’d punch *back* immediately. Yes.  Immediate reaction to the commencement of an attack by that bitch, Smith.

 And Chris Rock isn’t a shock jock since he’s not a “jock” at all. Howard Stern is a shock jock because he hosts a radio show (disc jockey).

Jada’s “honor” wasn’t assailed. Her fucking baldness was. It was a joke. I don’t think it matters if it was a good joke or a bad joke or even if it was in bad taste.  Bottom line: it was just a joke. The response to a joke is laughter or a groan or maybe some heckling. But a bitch slap?  Please. Spare me the outrage. We learned as kids that such behavior is wrong.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

beagle9 said:


> No you're wrong about that... Not sure how old you are, but the type's of lows the comedian's of today are reaching for, ummm definitely could get a response all depending on the way the so called comedy was used.


Commenting on a woman with a quite obviously full head of hair who has shaved it is a low?

 Good grief. Don Rickles was doing worse than that a half century ago.


----------



## beagle9

BackAgain said:


> I’d punch *back* immediately. Yes.  Immediate reaction to the commencement of an attack by that bitch, Smith.
> 
> And Chris Rock isn’t a shock jock since he’s not a “jock” at all. Howard Stern is a shock jock because he hosts a radio show (disc jockey).
> 
> Jada’s “honor” wasn’t assailed. Her fucking baldness was. It was a joke. I don’t think it matters if it was a good joke or a bad joke or even if it was in bad taste.  Bottom line: it was just a joke. The response to a joke is laughter or a groan or maybe some heckling. But a bitch slap?  Please. Spare me the outrage. We learned as kids that such behavior is wrong.


Hmmm, you ain't one of them fellers that a man could spit in your face, kick your dog, and tell your wife that she missed the boat are you ?? Funny how you are talking smack against Will Smith, and yet defending Chris Rock in the situation, even suggesting what Rock should have done in response to Will, as if Rock was clean and Will was the one that fired the first shot.

Maybe Will Smith had his belly full of the expected wimping out that hollyweird demands of it's slave's, otherwise until Will stepped out and broke the control ?

Funny how so many fall right in line with hollyweird, even though hollyweird is responsible for so much societal dysfunction today. Shameful.....


----------



## BackAgain

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm, you ain't one of them fellers that a man could spit in your face, kick your dog, and tell your wife that she missed the boat are you ?? Funny how you are talking smack against Will Smith, and yet defending Chris Rock in the situation, even suggesting what Rock should have done in response to Will, as if Rock was clean and Will was the one that fired the first shot.
> 
> Maybe Will Smith had his belly full of the expected wimping out that hollyweird demands of it's slave's, otherwise until Will stepped out and broke the control ?
> 
> Funny how so many fall right in line with hollyweird, even though hollyweird is responsible for so much societal dysfunction today. Shameful.....


Have you always been a douche?  Did you get an advanced degree in douchebaggery?  Because, seriously, you’re very good at it.


----------



## Gracie

Will Smith Resigns From Academy Over Chris Rock Oscars Slap Backlash
					

Will Smith, facing possible expulsion or suspension after he assaulted Chris Rock during last Sunday’s Oscars telecast, has instead resigned from the Academy of Motion Picture Arts & Sciences. The move comes as the actor is embroiled in the gravest crisis of his career and as the organization...




					www.aol.com
				




Heartbroken. Um hm. So are all the others that had to deal with his temper tantrum and gave him a standing ovation after smacking Rock.
Someone should smack HIM...and his wife...and his son.


----------



## Death Angel

beagle9 said:


> Say something about my wife with me sitting there, and if I think that it's a disrespectful dig at her, then all I can say is get ready, because your ace is going to get a response that you won't like at-tall.... B)


Yeah, the guy is fine with a serial adultereress, but THIS is where he decides to "take a stand"?

He probably pretty much ended his career when this all works itself out. But maybe he thought thru the consequences (but I doubt it)


----------



## JoeMoma

Death Angel said:


> Yeah, the guy is fine with a serial adultereress, but THIS is where he decides to "take a stand"?
> 
> He probably pretty much ended his career when this all works itself out. But maybe he thought thru the consequences (but I doubt it)


He will be back making mega-millions in another movie in no time.


----------



## beagle9

Death Angel said:


> Yeah, the guy is fine with a serial adultereress, but THIS is where he decides to "take a stand"?
> 
> He probably pretty much ended his career when this all works itself out. But maybe he thought thru the consequences (but I doubt it)


Yep, when you look at the dysfunction in it all, it really makes no sense, other than all of a sudden Will thought that him and his wife were regular people again, and that's when he attacked years of hollyweird slavery by way of one of the biggest mouth's out their in la la land. Later when crying he realized that he was still a slave and had to get back in line.


----------



## beagle9

JoeMoma said:


> He will be back making mega-millions in another movie in no time.


Hollyweird ain't losing their asset... They'll figure out how to get him out of it.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


>


Yeah...ask the anti-semite.


----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## Calypso Jones

basquebromance   I'm glad you posted that vide of Gibson and Watters.   I saw the article with no video and now that i have seen the video....i see how the reported interaction was MISreported.


----------



## Esdraelon

Zincwarrior said:


> Sorry I missed it..what was CODA?


I had to search for it as well:








						How To Watch ‘CODA’ And See All the Hype About The Oscars Best Picture Winner
					

Looking to watch 'CODA'? Here is the 'CODA' release date and where you can find 'CODA' online and in theaters after it won the Best Picture Oscar.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## beagle9

Calypso Jones said:


> View attachment 625391


Interesting.... If true then was Will set up ? Maybe that woman is controlling Will with her manipulative psychological power's, and he fell for it ? Heck Chris might have been trying to get Will to snap out of it, but just as the I-robot Will has became over time, he attacked Chris instead.


----------



## Calypso Jones

I think you may be overthinking that.


----------



## basquebromance

hurt people hurt people

in other words, people who are hurting, hurt other people

when someone is in trouble, that's when they need a friend


----------



## Divine Wind

beagle9 said:


> Interesting.... If true then was Will set up ? Maybe that woman is controlling Will with her manipulative psychological power's, and he fell for it ? Heck Chris might have been trying to get Will to snap out of it, but just as the I-robot Will has became over time, he attacked Chris instead.


Will is a cuck and it's hurting him. He's married to an evil woman and should save his own ass by getting away from her ASAP.   This isn't a man or woman thing per se, it's about a poisonous relationship.  In this case, Jada is the poison and Will is the one being poisoned by her.  

Note that Will was laughing until Jada let him know it wasn't funny, that's when Will acted.  As soon as he slapped Rock, Jada was recorded laughing.    Tell me she isn't evil.


----------



## Divine Wind

beagle9 said:


> Hollyweird ain't losing their asset... They'll figure out how to get him out of it.


Like Mel Gibson?    I doubt it.  Hollywood certainly has a lot of Hollyweird ideas but the entire town is driven by money.   Bullshit like Will Smith's assault on Chris Rock fucks it up for *everyone*.   Chris Rock is being credited for saving the show by keeping his composure.  If it had turned into a brawl or if Smith was being tased for resisting arrest the whole would have been stopped right then and there.   Smarter to adhere to "the show must go on" and fix all the problems afterward...which is exactly what's happening here.


----------



## beagle9

Divine Wind said:


> Will is a cuck and it's hurting him. He's married to an evil woman and should save his own ass by getting away from her ASAP.   This isn't a man or woman thing per se, it's about a poisonous relationship.  In this case, Jada is the poison and Will is the one being poisoned by her.
> 
> Note that Will was laughing until Jada let him know it wasn't funny, that's when Will acted.  As soon as he slapped Rock, Jada was recorded laughing.    Tell me she isn't evil.


Exactly.


----------



## Ame®icano

beagle9 said:


> Interesting.... If true then was Will set up ? Maybe that woman is controlling Will with her manipulative psychological power's, and he fell for it ? Heck Chris might have been trying to get Will to snap out of it, but just as the I-robot Will has became over time, he attacked Chris instead.


----------



## Calypso Jones

She is not a nice woman.  Don't know how evil she is but she's a poor wife and a poor mother...her kids are proof of that.

hmm.  looking at her photos, reading a few things and there are a FEW things about her online i am getting this impression.  THIS...is not a happy woman.  She is suffering from issues of her husband cheating on her in the past and maybe still is and she is not over that by a long shot.  And she has gotten even by her own infidelity.  Why they are together is perhaps or not beyond our understanding.  And whatever that may be, revenge is part of it.  Mutual torture is part of it.   They got issues.   I wonder if part of that is her husband's success and her maybe giving up her career or no one interested in her as an actress.  Personally i never cared for her acting.   I think that is a sore spot with her.   Her lack of career and his success. Her kids are a mess and she knows it even as they pretend the kids are everything they want.   no.  not true.  Will can't do anything right.  He's protecting himself and his career.   He tries to read her and do what he thinks she wants but it is always wrong.  It will always be wrong...because he can never win.....her expectations constantly change..and that is her power over him.


----------



## beagle9

Calypso Jones said:


> She is not a nice woman.  Don't know how evil she is but she's a poor wife and a poor mother...her kids are proof of that.


Alright, them hash tag's will be after your misogynist ace.... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Ropey

Bill Maher… It’s alopecia not leukemia…​


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Good grief. Don Rickles was doing worse than that a half century ago.



I recently saw one of his roasts. Hilarious.

And they all took it on the chin, and laughed about it. Even Sinatra’s wife.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ropey said:


> Bill Maher… It’s alopecia not leukemia…​



I'm just gonna say . . . if I man is going to defend his wife's honor, shouldn't she HAVE some honor to start with?


----------



## Ropey

Cecilie1200 said:


> I'm just gonna say . . . if I man is going to defend his wife's honor, shouldn't she HAVE some honor to start with?


Indeed. Bill Maher clarified that issue.

And secondly, Will Smith attacks a smaller man who has a history of being bullied as a child.

Will has no honor either.

IMO this is just more black on black crime that is allowed by a timid majority who want to be ever so diversified.


----------



## beagle9

Mindful said:


> I recently saw one of his roasts. Hilarious.
> 
> And they all took it on the chin, and laughed about it. Even Sinatra’s wife.


That's because hollyweird steals your soul along with your character therefore making you it's slave. 

You are supposed to just sit there while a Wiesel of a man goes for your juglar with laughs, giggle's, and grins while defaming you, and your family or whatever else he decides to say or do to you. 

The worst part is that they usually have you laughing along as for example as they "verbally rape your wife" but you have to sit there as if to agree with it all. How pathetic is that ??


----------



## Dogmaphobe

beagle9 said:


> That's because hollyweird steals your soul along with your character therefore making you it's slave.
> 
> You are supposed to just sit there while a Wiesel of a man goes for your juglar with laughs, giggle's, and grins while defaming you, and your family or whatever else he decides to say or do to you.
> 
> The worst part is that they usually have you laughing along as for example as they "verbally rape your wife" but you have to sit there as if to agree with it all. How pathetic is that ??




 Making a joke about a woman who shaved her quite obviously full head of hair by comparing her to a strong female character in a movie is tantamount to verbally raping her?

 I've seen some pretty ludicrous woke snowflake shit before, but this takes the cake.  The hyperbole is in the absolute stratosphere.


----------



## basquebromance

the Grammys won't be as interesting as the Oscars this year


----------



## basquebromance

A third major Will Smith project is shelved. Netflix and Apple pull their bids on a biopic based on his autobiography ‘Will’.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## beagle9

Dogmaphobe said:


> Making a joke about a woman who shaved her quite obviously full head of hair by comparing her to a strong female character in a movie is tantamount to verbally raping her?
> 
> I've seen some pretty ludicrous woke snowflake shit before, but this takes the cake.  The hyperbole is in the absolute stratosphere.


Wait one damned minute here boy...  First off I was talking about a normal married couple in which I thought Will and his wife were, otherwise until the board taught me differently (I don't follow hollyweird like that, and I damned sure don't watch the Oscars etc), so in a normal situation my comments would stand regarding the reporting of the event. 

Now I'm still not letting hollyweird off the hook, because they've played America like a damned fiddle, and they've brainwashed people to THINK that they should just sit there while they bitch slap you with their so called joke's and their so called comedic (hidden behind comedy), digs against your family, your character, your dignity etc. 

Done seen to many strong men and strong women broken down by hollyweird over time, so you can sit there making excuses for it, but screw that. It's why you see them trying to tell you now that you best not refer to a woman as a woman anymore or a man as a man anymore or rather you best call that pregnant mother a birthing person etc.

Don't you ever refer to anything I ever say again as being woke because you'd be wrong.


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> A third major Will Smith project is shelved. Netflix and Apple pull their bids on a biopic based on his autobiography ‘Will’.


Pffft...  Netflix ? Oh the one that had the children dancing, and dressed like sex objects as if that was supposed to be some documentary or something people should see ? Go Netflix, as in "Go Brandon". Go Apple too.

They can all bust Hell wide open together.


----------



## Death Angel




----------



## basquebromance

despite Will's best efforts...


----------



## Death Angel




----------



## basquebromance

The Academy bans Will Smith from attending the Oscars and any other Academy events for 10 years...lolwhat


----------



## BackAgain

basquebromance said:


> The Academy bans Will Smith from attending the Oscars and any other Academy events for 10 years...lolwhat


Lol. I saw that and started a thread on the new “sanctions.” And I am wondering if you are also (as I am) finding it amusing to contemplate what would happen if (during his banishment) he were to land a gig that got him another academy award?  🤣


----------



## basquebromance

BackAgain said:


> Lol. I saw that and started a thread on the new “sanctions.” And I am wondering if you are also (as I am) finding it amusing to contemplate what would happen if (during his banishment) he were to land a gig that got him another academy award?  🤣


that would be funny, yes...awkward!


----------



## basquebromance

American Justice is Will Smith getting punished more than Kyle Rittenhouse ever will be.

Just watch. Rittenhouse will have a conservative podcast (if not a radio gig!) before the Academy lets Smith return.


----------



## BackAgain

basquebromance said:


> American Justice is Will Smith getting punished more than Kyle Rittenhouse ever will be.
> 
> Just watch. Rittenhouse will have a conservative podcast (if not a radio gig!) before the Academy lets Smith return.


Rittenhouse committed no crime.


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> The Academy bans Will Smith from attending the Oscars and any other Academy events for 10 years...lolwhat


Oh no, the academy of idiot's bans one of it's own... Ohhhhhh nooooooooooooo. Pfft.


----------



## basquebromance

as a kid, Will tried to dunk like Dr J while wearing cowboy boots. that tells you all you need to know that he's a fucking nut


----------



## basquebromance

ok this is impressive. Will Smith improvising and playing Beethoven on the piano on Fresh Prince. "God doesn't care if you hit the notes right", he later bellowed


----------



## Calypso Jones

well this didn't take long at all.   Last night Dave Chapelle was attacked on stage by a tranny for cryinoutloud.    As i had said previously...this is what was coming from the Will Smith Slap of Chris Rock...now all comedians or even people on stage will be at risk over this one thing.









						“Nobody’s Safe”: Dave Chappelle Attack Raises Concerns for Performers
					

The Chappelle and Chris Rock incidents are raising questions about the safety of performers — and whether America can still take a joke.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Theowl32

basquebromance said:


>


The cuck has zero credibility


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It will increase exponentially.
Gen Z's believe wholeheartedly the world has to conform to them, not the other way around.
And, as they have learned over the past 7-8 years, the way to settle differences is violence.
Millennials were certainly more violent than Gen X... Gen Z's will make millennials look like pacifest


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

iamwhatiseem said:


> It will increase exponentially.
> Gen Z's believe wholeheartedly the world has to conform to them, not the other way around.
> And, as they have learned over the past 7-8 years, the way to settle differences is violence.
> Millennials were certainly more violent than Gen X... Gen Z's will make millennials look like pacifest


Said every grumpy old man, ever, about the next generation.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Said every grumpy old man, ever, about the next generation.


2 generations


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

iamwhatiseem said:


> 2 generations


That too.

Now tell us how their music sucks and how they dress funny.


----------



## Persuader

Who gives a fuk about either one of these clowns for that matter?

The entertaiment industry as a whole is a cluster fuk and a determined enemy of America.

The fixation on movie stars by many like they can relate to them in some meaningful way is beyond insane.


----------



## miketx

basquebromance said:


>


The Hollywood remake!


----------



## rightwinger

Fun watching Will Smith grovel to Chris Rock to try to salvage his career.

Chris seems to just leave him hanging


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That too.
> 
> Now tell us how their music sucks and how they dress funny.


It's all rap now... so yeah... sucks.
And yeah... pink hair on guys is a bit much


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


>



The Academy can’t assure Chris Rock that he will be safe


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> The Academy can’t assure Chris Rock that he will be safe


No one is safe from democrats.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

miketx said:


> No one is safe from democrats.


_Nihil habeo dicere._


----------



## Lisa558

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> _Nihil habeo dicere._


Drop the Latin. Democrats are on the thread and will be lost.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Lisa558 said:


> Drop the Latin. Democrats are on the thread and will be lost.


They've discovered the magic of Google Translate!  Why bother owning a brain when you can temporaritly borrow one with just a few keystrokes?  So much easier.


----------



## miketx

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> They've discovered the magic of Google Translate!  Why bother owning a brain when you can temporaritly borrow one with just a few keystrokes?  So much easier.


I borrowed one yesterday. Now I'm smart, not like dumb like they say.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

miketx said:


> I borrowed one yesterday. Now I'm smart, not like dumb like they say.



Who did you borrow it from?  Some folks here, they probably wouldn't even miss it if you forgot to give it back.


----------



## miketx

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Who did you borrow it from?  Some folks here, they probably wouldn't even miss it if you forgot to give it back.


I dunno who it was. Some guy walking down the street playing with it so I gave him a fudge bar for it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

miketx said:


> I dunno who it was. Some guy walking down the street playing with it so I gave him a fudge bar for it.


Reminds me of this guy!


----------



## miketx

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Reminds me of this guy!


I saw those. What idiots.


----------



## BackAgain

miketx said:


> I saw those. What idiots.


I don’t know why, but that irritates me. Obviously a lot of libs out there.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

miketx said:


> I saw those. What idiots.


Everything Dice does is hilarious!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lisa558 said:


> Drop the Latin. Democrats are on the thread and will be lost.


Oh, come on. Lisa.


They don't need Latin to be lost!


----------



## lg325

*Silver means nothing to them. As it would if society collapses. Gold and Silver are only valuable to those who believe it is.  A man stranded alone in the Sahara Desert chooses between a bag of Gold or 5Gal  of cool water. The gold will mean less to him than cool clean water.*


----------



## JoeMoma

lg325 said:


> *Silver means nothing to them. As it would if society collapses. Gold and Silver are only valuable to those who believe it is.  A man stranded alone in the Sahara Desert chooses between a bag of Gold or 5Gal  of cool water. The gold will mean less to him than cool clean water.*


What does Will Smith and Chris Rock think about that?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

lg325 said:


> *Silver means nothing to them. As it would if society collapses. Gold and Silver are only valuable to those who believe it is.  A man stranded alone in the Sahara Desert chooses between a bag of Gold or 5Gal  of cool water. The gold will mean less to him than cool clean water.*


Cling to your beliefs and see how far they will get you in a variety of life's situations.


----------



## miketx

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> _Nihil habeo dicere._


Don't talk that Chinee crap!


----------



## miketx

lg325 said:


> *Silver means nothing to them. As it would if society collapses. Gold and Silver are only valuable to those who believe it is.  A man stranded alone in the Sahara Desert chooses between a bag of Gold or 5Gal  of cool water. The gold will mean less to him than cool clean water.*


Those guys weren't in the desert.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

miketx said:


> Don't talk that Chinee crap!


Hot damn!  You're way smarter than Dogmaphobe gives you credit for being!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

miketx said:


> Those guys weren't in the desert.


Yeah, there are just times when the abyss is just too deep for folks.


----------



## miketx

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Hot damn!  You're way smarter than Dogmaphobe gives you credit for being!


Who is she?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

miketx said:


> Who is she?


I thought Dogmaphobe was a he.  Maybe I should just throw up my hands and call it an "it".


----------



## Lisa558

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I thought Dogmaphobe was a he.  Maybe I should just throw up my hands and call it an "it".


Dogmaphobe is one of the good guys!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I thought Dogmaphobe was a he.  Maybe I should just throw up my hands and call it an "it".


I have had many women throw up their hands and gasp incredulously when they see "it".


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Dogmaphobe said:


> I have had many women throw up their hands and gasp incredulously when they see "it".


Now, now, now, I need to find a way to get that picture out of my head.

Maybe putting The Hallmark Channel on the TV in my room would kind of help.


----------



## miketx

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I thought Dogmaphobe was a he.  Maybe I should just throw up my hands and call it an "it".


----------



## beagle9

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> They've discovered the magic of Google Translate!  Why bother owning a brain when you can temporaritly borrow one with just a few keystrokes?  So much easier.


I'm a Democrat ??????????????? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

I use Google....................... 

ROTFLMBO 😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣.


----------



## beagle9

lg325 said:


> *Silver means nothing to them. As it would if society collapses. Gold and Silver are only valuable to those who believe it is.  A man stranded alone in the Sahara Desert chooses between a bag of Gold or 5Gal  of cool water. The gold will mean less to him than cool clean water.*


Exactly.... Such valued materialism is a created thing that man has given value too, but in no way has any ability to save or sustain life as far as a human being is concerned.


----------



## basquebromance

Dave Chappelle and Chris Rock open up about ‘scary s–t,’ ‘ugly’ Will Smith
					

The comedy icons have managed to turn their onstage attacks into literal “punch”-lines.




					nypost.com


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Dogmaphobe said:


> Oh, come on. Lisa.
> 
> 
> They don't need Latin to be lost!


*Imprimatur Ut Imperemus*


----------



## beautress

Slow day at the office... petty history fills in the blanks!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------

